# December Testers, come here! PLEASE SANTA! BRING US BFP'S! ** 145 Testers, 38 BFPs**



## BrandiCanucks

Anyone else already thinking of the next cycle? Whether you're already out, or feel like you're out or have been waiting to TTC and will be testing in December, come and chat, and I'll edit this post with your testing dates!

AFM, I've had a feeling since my insemination that this cycle was a bust. It just didn't seem like anything took and in my excitement, or maybe insanity, I overanalyzed every single symptom, and peed on Wondfo's every single day since 1dpo. I had an evap at 4dpo, otherwise every one has been a stark negative and still no evaps on even the 1dpo tests. This morning, at 7dpo (for November), I had another :bfn: on both a Wondfo and an FRER, and my cramping is more intense and feels like AF cramps.

So for me, it's on to my hsg and praying for a :bfp: in December. AF in December is due December 5, so I'll be testing December 3...and NOT buying any Wondfo's!!!!!

*****************************************************************
:xmas6:PLEASE SANTA!!! BRING US SOME BFP'S!!!!!:xmas6:

*DECEMBER 1*

lala222
Lindreed
:bfp: mrsswaffer :bfp: November 30
:bfp: MummyJade :bfp: November 30
:bfp: squirrel. :bfp: November 29

*DECEMBER 2*


:bfp: Rainbow gems :bfp: November 27
lachicasola

*DECEMBER 3*

:bfp: BrandiCanucks :bfp: November 7
:bfp: LastGlamouri :bfp: December 3
:bfp: KcApple :bfp: December 3

*DECEMBER 4*

chelsealynnb
:bfp: JBaby90 :bfp: November 30
:witch: kit603 :witch:

*DECEMBER 5*

MommyCandice
RosieB1977
FutureBabyG
:bfp: 17e :bfp: December 2
Elizabeth4613
Katydid3480

*DECEMBER 6*

jwoot
:witch: Buckeyegirl9 :witch:
kfs1
:bfp: jelissamo :bfp: December 5
Boumboum
:bfp: mel28nicole :bfp: December 3
BumptasticMTY
monjon07
:bfp: RileysMummy :bfp: December 6

*DECEMBER 7*

hinbds
:bfp: Leinzlove :bfp: December 8
MeaganMackenz
:witch: hopeful harry :witch:
:witch: SweetMelodies :witch:
fancyglance

*DECEMBER 8*

junbait
nabbz90
meg0814
:witch: live_in_hope :witch:
Heather M
:bfp: linz143 :bfp: December 8

*DECEMBER 9*

xnmd1
N27murray
SopranoJKM
:witch: activelyttc13 :witch:
Donna79x
Theleons3
ditsydolly

*DECEMBER 10*

HGsurvivor05
:witch: Lirpa11 :witch:
PeachDaisy
Mel28Nicole
CM Punk

*DECEMBER 11*

:bfp: Linz143 :bfp: December 8
:witch: Twinklie12 :witch:
sharnw
aidensmommy1
:witch: Lovelymo79 :witch:
stickybean4
:bfp: RedNinja :bfp: December 9

*DECEMBER 12*

:bfp: wantingmybfp :bfp: December 7
:witch: AmorT :witch:

*DECEMBER 13*

Purplecupcake
Lovepink81
HappyMumMarie
:witch: Little_one :witch:
:bfp: Ashley8806 :bfp: December 13
:witch: RosieB1877 :witch:
:witch: aidensmommy1 :witch:
*DECEMBER 14*

CharmedKirsty
MrsLake2013
supersherwolf
Rahma
:witch: xMissChellex :witch:
:bfp: biscuitgal :bfp: December 12
:bfp: schmetterling :bfp: December 13
Venus13
:bfp: LoveThyBully :bfp: December 17
:witch: babyjoy391 :witch:
*DECEMBER 15*

:bfp: lorojovanos :bfp: December 13 TWINS!!!!!
:bfp: SoBlessedMama :bfp: December 16

*DECEMBER 16*

DSemcho
:witch: countrygirl13 :witch:
:witch: StarBrites :witch:

*DECEMBER 17*

:witch: kedwards1982 :witch:
babyjoy391
MsFreebs
jservos
:bfp: KitteyKat2010 :bfp: December 17
Amanda111308
:witch: Ashley1021 :witch


*DECEMBER 18*

poppygirl05
:bfp: BebVern :bfp: December 21
:witch: Princesa7 :witch:
Meljenn
:bfp: toasty6 :bfp: December 11
:bfp: Momwife :bfp: December 20
:bfp: msq :bfp: December 18 :angel:
calilove77

*DECEMBER 19*

LoveKin
CNorth
:witch: K.N :witch:
:witch: CharmedKirsty :witch:
mrsstrezy
:bfp: qwk :bfp: December 18

*DECEMBER 20*

:witch: ReadynWaiting :witch:
pushmug7
Nini Lopez
tamil girl
:witch: Newlywed2013 :witch:
:witch: Cheekygringo :witch:

*DECEMBER 21*

wbee
CKelly79
Ashley 1021
Beansy

*DECEMBER 22*

LondonBean
:bfp: lovest :bfp: December 22

*DECEMBER 23*

:witch: MKAC2005 :witch:
:witch: skinnysmrs :witch:
lilmissariel
mandi21a
MandaMac
AMAS86

*DECEMBER 24*

:witch: Jrepp :witch:
:bfp: tracdesi :bfp: December 15
floydx
:witch: jmandrews :witch:
LittleAurora
:witch: Krippy :witch:
Rhapsodi
Lovest

*DECEMBER 25*

:witch: Future Mom :witch:
Bee Bee
missaria
mrsdonelson

*DECEMBER 26*

Lijsken87
Lenka78
:witch: Leilani :witch:

*DECEMBER 27*

Jbbsturm

*DECEMBER 28*

Lindreed
:bfp: WDWJess :bfp: December 30
:bfp: Anya88 :bfp: December 29

*DECEMBER 29*

monika84
:witch: brunettebimbo :witch:
:bfp: dreaming1987 :bfp: December 29

*DECEMBER 30*

MnGmakes3
HGSurvivor05
lachicasola
Laura726
:bfp: Twinklie12 :bfp: December 30
:bfp: Jewels29 :bfp: December 30

*DECEMBER 31*

Dsemcho
crayons
trumpetbeth
EMSwife1124
kit603
:witch: BabyConscious :witch:
:bfp: Jokerette :bfp: December 31
GoodLuckAll

**Watching**

mommyof2peas
jessie_jane85
​


----------



## Jokerette

I will join the December testing thread... Today, I am saying goodbye to my :angel: at 4+1, but DH and I have decided we would like to try right away. It's hard to say what my cycle will be next month, but can you put me down for testing December 7th for now? I'm really hoping I will be extra fertile the month after a MC.


----------



## DSemcho

Haven't ovulated yet for November, but I know there is a low chance of conception and I'm due there on 29Nov... So put me down here for 31Dec (IF AF shows on time... If she doesn't then I might be joining you sooner)


Good luck on your HSG!!!! I just had my second one and it was WAY more painful than my first one. But I believe it was the doctor, not the procedure.


----------



## lala222

Hi ladies, I've come to join your testing in December thread! Lets hope Santa delivers the best news of all! I just received AF yesterday...so if my calculations are correct my next AF should be due November 30th...although this cycle was completely wacked and I got it 3 days early lol. I may test early if I cannot help myself but if it doesnt come November 30th..Ill be testing December 1st! HOPING for a BFP...would be a good way to start the month off!! 

Good Luck Ladies!!


----------



## lala222

BTW BrandiCanucks I am also In Ontario. How far is Brantford from Peterborough? Hello fellow Ontarian! Dont see many of us on here haha


----------



## hinbds

I'm technically not out for November, but I feel AF approaching her ugly face any minute now! Go ahead and put me down for December 7th! Fingers crossed that Santa brings us all BFP's this year!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry for your loss, Jokerette. A :bfp: for Christmas will be a wonderful gift!

List has been updated with all the testing dates so far.

Lala...I checked mapquest and it says the distance is just under 3 hours between Brantford and Peterborough


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I went to Coles today and bought myself two books to help pass the time...What To Expect Before You're Expecting and What To Expect When You're Expecting.


----------



## lala222

I guess I could've checked mapquest eh? duh...hahaha. 3 hours eh thats awesome!Well sending lots of baby dust over your way! (And ofcourse babydust to all you fabulous ladies as well!) CHEERS(Because I just know we will get our BFP's soon!!)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

And babydust to you as well, lala.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Changed the name of the thread!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Add me please! I'm very disheartened that it didn't stick this month. On to cycle 2. Since AF is 4 days early I'm counting this as CD#1 so OV should be about the 16th. No turkey surprise for the family but maybe they'll get a nice Santa surprise instead. Here's hoping.
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

I forgot. Please add me for the 30th as well. Thank you!


----------



## Jokerette

BrandiCanucks said:


> Changed the name of the thread!!!

maybe make December testers the first line of the name, then the santa bit? , xoxox ;)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good idea, Jokerette! Gonna do that now, and add you MnG!


----------



## Jrepp

I want in :wave:

I'm not out for November yet, but I want to stay up on how everyone is doing.


----------



## LoveKin

If all goes as planned, I'll be testing on December 19th (my birthday). A BFP would be a wonderful Christmas and birthday gift :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Will put you in, Lovekin!!

Jrepp, I'll add a section for Watchers and put you in there, and if you join us, I'll move you under a date!

I'm not out for November yet either...I just FEEL out. I've "known" every time I was pregnant, so I'll probably be over here more often than the November threads, but I'm still stalking them!


----------



## chelsealynnb

You can add me! Not sure which day yet. I'm starting Clomid this cycle, so I'll let you know when I start AF :D would LOVE to give DH a BFP for Christmas!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'll put you under Watching for now, Chelsea. Looks like we're the same dpo too.


----------



## jwoot

Can I join? Today is day one for me finally! ( I have to take Prometrium to start my cycle and it feels like forever!) so I should be testing between Dec 6-13. This is my third round of Clomid and I've had the dose increased to 150mg. It's also my first round taking my temps in the morning since before this cycle I've worked night shift and it was nearly impossible. Baby dust to all you ladies!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay. I'll put you down for the 6th for now, and move you if necessary when it gets closer.


----------



## MommyCandice

hey ladies. im not officially out for November but have a feeling the witch will show her face. will let u know once i know a date...
im from woodstock Ontario


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Been meeting quite a few Ontarians over the last few days. I'm in Brantford, Candice, so not too far from you.

I'll put you down under Watching for now, and when you know your date, I'll move you there :)


----------



## crayons

Can I join??

November is out. If my initial math proves right, I should test on December 5th. 

Here's hoping Santa is listening!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fingers are crossed here too. I will add you!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Helloooooooooooo December Testers!!!


----------



## BebVern

I'm out for November, so here I am :)

I'll be testing 10th December if my cycle stays at 32 days. PLEASE do not let me POAS before then ladies, I have an addiction! This is an intervention! x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We can keep each other sane. My November cycle isn't completely over yet but another bfn this morning. I've been peeing on sticks since 1dpo.


----------



## BebVern

I have since 8dpo. Another BFN this morning at 11dpo, I'm calling it quits. AF due on Saturday and I'm having all the usual symptoms, so bowing out now for my own sanity haha.

Fingers crossed for some lovely early Christmas presents for us all :D


----------



## MommyCandice

hey ladies im back for good. can you put me down for Dec 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

AF is due Saturday for me too. I got a bfp at 9dpo with my youngest using afternoon urine. FMU today at 9dpo was negative. I'll add you under December 10.


----------



## Future Mom

Hello Ladies! :witch: came today, so can you add me for December? AF is due on Dec. 3rd, so that's when I'm testing. No more of this testing early and wasting all that money!

This will be my 3rd month trying for our first baby, so I don't know anything:shrug: Maybe you experienced gals have some advice for how to make this happen soon? The TWW is driving me NUTS even though it's only been two months so far. 

And Brandi, Candice and Lala - I'm an Ontario girl too - Oakville! Hopefully it's our month! :dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I always tended to get pregnant fast. 3 months for my first, my second took a year, but there were two miscarriages in between after 6 and 9 months, and my youngest took one try.

My advice...don't focus on it and symptoms spot in the tww. I did that this cycle and that's why I believe it didn't happen. I focused on it too much, and symptom spotted everything and peed on sticks every day.

Well, that, and I just had my tubes untied 6 weeks ago, lol.

I'll add you in for December 3


----------



## Lindreed

Well allow me to join please !? Ok ill be testing December 01 if af doesn't show. Fingers crossed for a bfp it's Christmas and my birthday month :) that would be great news !! Af came out of nowhere this aft... No usual heavy cramps, no craziness... Nothing.... She was the most sneaky she has ever been :( anyways feeling positive about the future either way. Lets do some bd ing !!!

Well... After af !


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Whoops...almost missed your move from Watching to Testing, MommyCandice. Sorry about that.

So I`ve peed on two Dollarama tests tonight and both, within 10 minutes had squinters...won`t even show up on pics, but I can see them in real life. So now I`m not entirely sure if November is over for me yet, as I still have three days til AF is due too. I took two Dollarama tests over the last two days too, and neither have developed evaps still, so who knows? The lines could be evaps, or they could be early. I DID get a positive at 9dpo with my youngest, a positive digi at 10dpo with her and levels were 36.

Gonna test in the morning again, and see if it comes faster or gets darker. If so and I end up in a due date club, I'll still keep this thread updated for you all.


----------



## Future Mom

Good luck Brandi!!!


----------



## Lindreed

Good luck !!! Fx for you !!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! I'm SHAKING!!!! MY FRER WAS POSITIVE THIS MORNING!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20131107_055137.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 29









20131107_055124.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Lindreed

This is it !! I see the line congrats !! I can't wait for it to get darker :) we were very similar this month I believe you were spotting or had a light bleed ? Can I ask when did that stop ? Last night what I thought was my period stopped completely... OMG I'm so confused !? This morning just spots no cramps nothing... Let me know what happened with the spotting for u !


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats Brandi!!


----------



## Lindreed

Since a lot of us are in the middle of af or just finishing, any advice for bd this month ? Last month we honestly bd every day until about a week ago. I love bd but that was honestly exhausting. How about every other day? I think I might try that this month.....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No, no spotting...just peeing on sticks every day, lmao. I`ll keep this thread up to date though, since you`re all already here. Baby Dust to everyone!


----------



## DSemcho

You can try every other day. Or only BD every day during your fertile week? Even that get's exhausting though (we did it last month and sex was just AWKWARD the last 2 or 3 times)


----------



## Jrepp

Lindreed said:


> Since a lot of us are in the middle of af or just finishing, any advice for bd this month ? Last month we honestly bd every day until about a week ago. I love bd but that was honestly exhausting. How about every other day? I think I might try that this month.....

I have heard that every other day is better than everyday. With everyday, the festivals have to regenerate sperm faster and therefore don't have time to mature. With every other day, sperm have a chance to mature.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I had AI for this pregnancy but I`ve heard that sperm need a day to rejuvenate and mature so every other day is better than every day


----------



## Lindreed

It does get awkward I'm won't lie lol. I mean we have an amazing sex life but some days we were tired from life and work and literally just had to go through the motions to get it done.... Awkward silences and all hahaha... I've decided to do a 21 day meditation challenge for this month too to keep me busy. I'm a big yoga girl but anyone can do it.... Not trying to be pushy or advertise but this is a stressful time for all of us and I cannot recommend meditation enough.... It's free too just saying :) anyways if you are interested it's Oprah and deepak's 21 day meditation challenge : 
https://chopracentermeditation.com/


----------



## Future Mom

Okay - I signed up for the meditation challenge too, LindReed :) I was thinking that I need to do something to relax more about this whole TTC thing since everyone says it won't happen until I do :wohoo:


----------



## Lindreed

That's fantastic !!! It will be a good thing to kind of get your mind off things. My yoga studio can't say enough about it and they are very particular about what kind of things they recommend. Meditation is a great thing to learn, just have to be invested in it and find a quiet spot in your house !! If you have kids, make sure they don't bug you for a full 20 minutes haha!! I pick a quiet spot in my room that's comfortable and some candles etc. 

I'm making my husband do it too !! That way we can laugh and talk about this rather than obsess over baby stuff for a month !! I figure if I'm willing to try crazy stuff to ttc, why not throw this meditation in there too !

Let me know how you like it !! Good luck this month to you !! ;)


----------



## RosieB1977

Put me down for December 5th please!!! 
Here's hoping this is our month, Ladies!!!


----------



## Princesa7

BrandiCanucks-Congrats!!!!!!!!

I'm not out for Nov yet but I have a bad feeling..can you put me in the watching section please? thanks! (I will be back to update soon!)


----------



## purplecupcake

AF hit me hard in the middle of the night so I guess I'm in this group now!


----------



## hinbds

AF showed her ugly face this AM as expected and on time. 

Come on December for the BFP!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Purplecupcake...what date would you like me to put you under?


----------



## purplecupcake

BrandiCanucks said:


> Purplecupcake...what date would you like me to put you under?

Hmmm, gooood question, my cycles are super irregular :laugh2:

Let's go with Friday the 13th!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hi all, Id like to join the Dec group! Af is minutes away and at 14dpo Ill take the negative as the final answer. That would bring me to Dec 11th for next AF. Thats also my husband birthday, so I would REALLY love a BFP to give him on his birthday!!! 
p.s chances are Ill start testing on the 6th or 7th  
Good luck ladies! Happy BDing to everyone!!!!!


----------



## nabbz90

This is going to be my third month!! It's going by so fast yet each tww feels like forever?! Weird ryt...
Plz put me down for the 8th for now thanks


----------



## DSemcho

If we make it to December it'll be our 11th cycle =/


----------



## Future Mom

Has anyone tried Royal Jelly? I'm had a few people recommend it to me, so I just bought some...:shrug:


----------



## BebVern

AF is 2 days late. Did a FRER and it was BFN :shrug:

Hurry up witch, just put me out of my misery :growlmad:


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi! Count me in! The witch got me this morning so I am CD1. I was really thinking last month was it, was hoping first month after a chemical I would be extra fertile, but nada! So time to enjoy some wine and move onto the next cycle. 

I will put testing date as December 11, but as a POAS addict I am sure I will start testing before that. :haha:


----------



## Lindreed

Welcome !!! Sorry about af but glad you enjoyed your wine :) as did I and now I'm done with af starting today... Fx !!


----------



## junbait

Tentative right now, but add me for Dec 8th please.


----------



## Leinzlove

I have been prego 4 times. 3 of my BFP's came with everyday sex. One time though I was sick TTC and just had sex twice and BFP. 

Please add me in here. The nasty :witch: showed her face yesterday 9dpo.. LP way to short but no surprise. I had an early MC last month.

Onto cycle 6... Testing December 7.

Brandi: Congrats to you and have a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Twinklie12 said:


> Hi! Count me in! The witch got me this morning so I am CD1. I was really thinking last month was it, was hoping first month after a chemical I would be extra fertile, but nada! So time to enjoy some wine and move onto the next cycle.
> 
> I will put testing date as December 11, but as a POAS addict I am sure I will start testing before that. :haha:

ME too hun! Same boat! AF just arrived cycle after early MC. :( Let December be good to us both. :hugs:


----------



## K.N

Hi all :). Thought I better put my name down for December! [Unless of course I'm greeted with a BFP this month. But I'm not really feeling it] So I'm preparing for next cycle :). 
Provided AF arrives on time this month; and O day is all to plan - That'll put me down for a test on the 19th December! 

Goodluck ladies! Fingers crossed for a BFP christmas present!!


----------



## Lindreed

My bday is dec 10, hubby's bday is 20th so PLEASE lol. Would be a good month. I'm not thinking ill be as intense with bd this month. Last month felt like we were trying to make a worlds record lol. Sex is awesome but c'mon.... That's insane lol !?!?!? I don't temp or do ovulation kits and my cycle is 27 days.... So based on that it seems like I should bd for two weeks starting literally today and then I can ease off. I might invest in an ov kit next month... It must be helpful to narrow things down...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Starting Clomid tomorrow - you can put me down for December 4th (cycle day 10) :happydance:


----------



## CNorth

Hey ladies!

I think(thought?) I started AF today, guess it was just spotting. She's due tomorrow.. I've already tested on some FRER's so I'm thinking I'm out this month. 

AF is due again on December 19th, but my cycles vary each month (34-37 days, ugh!) so I'm not sure what my exact testing day will be, but put me down for the 19th for now! 

Here's hoping for :bfp: under everybody's tree this year! 

Oh, and hello to my fellow Ontarians, I'm from Ottawa!


----------



## Lindreed

Hey from ontario too !!! Good luck on the baby making !!!!:):)


----------



## linz143

Hi there - Can you put me down for Dec 11th? AF is not here yet, but I tested BFN at 11 dpo this morning, and by now had a + with DD. So I imagine that I would have a + by now, or at least a squinter if this was my month. It was only our first month trying though, so I didn't have any real expectations. Took us 10 months/12 cycles last time. Thanks!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG! I accidentally unsubscribed from this thread from my phone. Sorry, will catch up now!


----------



## EMSwife1124

May I join? We are NTNP but I have a feeling this might be our month :) I am expecting AF on December 3rd so I guess put me down for that day :) GL to everyone!


----------



## Jbaby90

Hi ladies,
I am currently cd8 and waiting to ovulate! I will be testing dec 4 which is the day AF is due. I am going to try my hardest this month to not test early so I am not disappointed and depressed again leading upto AF! Might even get DH to hide my tests!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Everyone is updated!!! Again, so sorry for the delay!


----------



## xnmd1

Okay Im joining in .. on CD 1 :( and AF due December 9th


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Added you, xn


----------



## Lindreed

Jbaby90 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am currently cd8 and waiting to ovulate! I will be testing dec 4 which is the day AF is due. I am going to try my hardest this month to not test early so I am not disappointed and depressed again leading upto AF! Might even get DH to hide my tests!!

I am CD 8 as well ! Looks like we will be following each other pretty closely ! Best of luck fx for both of us !


----------



## hopeful harry

Hi, I am new to writing on forums, have been looking over them for a few months though.

Can you add me please, AF due 9th Dec, going to try to hold out till 7th for testing.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Will do, harry, and welcome to BnB!!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hey Ladies!

Already posted my date but I would like to wish everyone happy :sex: with DH/DS!! If we're all out for November I imagine everyone is close to the end of AF, or is done and approaching the big O! Have fun ladies ;)


----------



## Jbaby90

Lindreed said:


> Jbaby90 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I am currently cd8 and waiting to ovulate! I will be testing dec 4 which is the day AF is due. I am going to try my hardest this month to not test early so I am not disappointed and depressed again leading upto AF! Might even get DH to hide my tests!!
> 
> I am CD 8 as well ! Looks like we will be following each other pretty closely ! Best of luck fx for both of us !Click to expand...

Oooooo yay!! Good to have someone to follow along with! When do you expect to "O"?? 
Good luck


----------



## Lindreed

I don't opk and this is only my second real period after mirena was removed so I am basically playing a guessing game. If we aren't successful this month though I will be doing the opks. I assume I ovulate around the 14th so just in case we bd almost every starting now for two weeks. I have a 27-28 day cycle and I do not ever spot or have sore breasts or ovulation pains etc. very exciting to have someone to follow alof with !


----------



## Jbaby90

I don't opk either and the only real symptom of ovulation that I get is ewcm! I am doing the same and starting now and bd every other day or everyday if we can! My cycle length is the same as you so hopefully we both get our bfp at the same time!! 
I normally get extremely sore bbs leading upto AF so I usually know when it's coming.


----------



## wantingmybfp

Please put me down for DEC 12th... and not a moment sooner!!!!!! Lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Will do wanting.

Jbaby, I have 17 IC OPKs left over if you want them...


----------



## Jbaby90

Thanks so much for offering but I'm all good, I don't really want to use opk's and temp because I don't want to stress myself out too much thinking about it......lol easier said than done but I'm trying a more chilled approach for a while and see what happens!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Whoops, I meant Lindreed. Not that I wouldn't send them to you, if you wanted them, lol...stupid pregnancy brain and being up at 1:30am. Sorry JBaby.


----------



## Jbaby90

Haha all good, I'm in Australia too so not really worth sending them! 
Gotta love baby brain


----------



## Lindreed

BrandiCanucks said:


> Will do wanting.
> 
> Jbaby, I have 17 IC OPKs left over if you want them...

So cook sure I would love that !! Even for next month just to see when I would normally ovulate. How cool is that !! :)

Jbaby- so neat that we have the same cycle length. I have by noticed any cm... Not in three months of trying. The only time I notice cm is right now if anything and I should not be ovulating yet ...!? And right before my af.... I have tons. Regularly before af I have tons of cm and cramps the day before and during. Otherwise I have zero other monthy symptoms... To me it has all been a guessing game.

We did not plan to be every day like last time but we have been ...lol just by chance. I just don't want to run out of steam by ov days !!


----------



## EMSwife1124

Hope everyone is doing well :) 
Fingers crossed that we all get the best Christmas presents ever! I am due to ovulate in the next few days and even though we are NTNP, I can't help but "try" lol so far we have been BD'ing every other day. 

Fingers crossed for everyone :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Could I be put down for the 14th please. This will be my 4 cycle TTC.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lindreed, PM me if you`d like the OPKs. There`s only 17, but I don`t need em, lol.

Charmed, will update when I get home.


----------



## Jbaby90

Lindreed said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Will do wanting.
> 
> Jbaby, I have 17 IC OPKs left over if you want them...
> 
> So cook sure I would love that !! Even for next month just to see when I would normally ovulate. How cool is that !! :)
> 
> Jbaby- so neat that we have the same cycle length. I have by noticed any cm... Not in three months of trying. The only time I notice cm is right now if anything and I should not be ovulating yet ...!? And right before my af.... I have tons. Regularly before af I have tons of cm and cramps the day before and during. Otherwise I have zero other monthy symptoms... To me it has all been a guessing game.
> 
> We did not plan to be every day like last time but we have been ...lol just by chance. I just don't want to run out of steam by ov days !!Click to expand...

It's so hard to go by symptoms of ovulation, maybe opk's are the way to go for us next month! I didn't really want to use them but if I get my bfp this month I might consider it now! I have a feeling I may be ovulating about now cos my cervix was VERY high soft and open and I have been having small sharp pains on my left side?? Gahhhhh symptom spotting is driving me crazy lol
Yer good idea doing it every day  just Incase


----------



## Lindreed

Ok so funny... I think I am ovulating as well !! My FF app says ovulation day is Monday do you have that app? It seems early for me but since our cycles appear to be short, it coul be correct. I almost feel like due to my short cycles my two week wait is really only ever a week and a bit ? Do you know what I mean? I just hope I am ovulating properly. That is why after this month I will do opks BUT, I am not goi g to allow myself to become obsessive. I will just try them and relax. 

Has anyone been doing that meditation I recommended online ? It's amazing so far.... Really worth a shot to keep calm and have something to focus on achieving....

Also... Lol tmi... I finally got my husband to try and had way through it turned to bd haha !! I guess that wasn't really the purpose but hey!! Maybe meditation is good for everything !!


----------



## xnmd1

i have short cycles and im expecting to ovulate Saturday or Sundayish .. CD 10 or 11. I have a 26 day cycle normally. Oing om the weekend should work out perfect for me, since my DS is going to his Nannys Friday untill Sunday. OH and I are having a "date night" (aka supper and movies on the couh lol) and we will have lots of alone time to get it on ;)


----------



## Lindreed

xnmd1 said:


> i have short cycles and im expecting to ovulate Saturday or Sundayish .. CD 10 or 11. I have a 26 day cycle normally. Oing om the weekend should work out perfect for me, since my DS is going to his Nannys Friday untill Sunday. OH and I are having a "date night" (aka supper and movies on the couh lol) and we will have lots of alone time to get it on ;)

Lol !!!!! Good for you !!! A lot of us will be " getting in on" this weekend :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wish I knew what "getting it on" was anymore :rofl:


----------



## lorojovanos

:hi: Can you put me down for the 15th, tentatively? My ovulation fluctuates a few days but it should be around then...:)


----------



## Jbaby90

Lindreed said:


> Ok so funny... I think I am ovulating as well !! My FF app says ovulation day is Monday do you have that app? It seems early for me but since our cycles appear to be short, it coul be correct. I almost feel like due to my short cycles my two week wait is really only ever a week and a bit ? Do you know what I mean? I just hope I am ovulating properly. That is why after this month I will do opks BUT, I am not goi g to allow myself to become obsessive. I will just try them and relax.
> 
> Has anyone been doing that meditation I recommended online ? It's amazing so far.... Really worth a shot to keep calm and have something to focus on achieving....
> 
> Also... Lol tmi... I finally got my husband to try and had way through it turned to bd haha !! I guess that wasn't really the purpose but hey!! Maybe meditation is good for everything !!

Yer I have the ff app, but mine says either tues, wed or thurs are my o days! I swear I have def ovulated early though! Guess we will have to wait and see!  
Sometimes my cycles can be 29 days long so it just depends on the month for me!


----------



## Lindreed

Me as well... We have taken a lot of pressure off each other this month. I feel way more relaxed. I haven't been paying as muh attention to my body. I'm trying not to be nutty this month. At the rate I am going I may not test until after a missed af.... We will see. I have been having weird cramping and tmi but, bd hurts as though my cervix is really low.... What would that mean, ovulation? Maybe one of the ladies who follow their body more closely and know how to read their cervi position can answer this. I noticed it sat cycle too...


----------



## poppygirl05

I can finally move forward! Put me down for the 18th!


----------



## biscuitgal

Ooops - I signed up for a December thread but it wasn't this one and I want in on THIS ONE!!! :D 

Put me down for the 11th. 12th my pregnant sister comes to town, 14th is DH's birthday, then our anniversary, then Christmas so FINGERS CROSSED this is the month! :)


----------



## biscuitgal

But OMG the cramps today, guys, the CRAMPS! I never get them this bad. :'(


----------



## trumpetbeth

Hey Guys! I had a 28 Day cycle from August to September and then from September to October is was a 36 day cycle. :shrug:
So... according to my app I am supposed to O on the 21 of this month. But I have been having a slight ache for about 2 days... so I think I am ovulating sooner than the app says. Anyway.... Put me down for testing on December 7.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm still waiting for AF to come, but I think I'm going to hold out on testing until December 24th (of course that all depends on o)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Updated with new testers


----------



## BebVern

100% out for November - AF showed today on CD40!!

Could I be a pain and change my test date to the 18th please? Adjusted for late start to the cycle.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No problem, Beb!


----------



## Jbaby90

Lindreed said:


> Me as well... We have taken a lot of pressure off each other this month. I feel way more relaxed. I haven't been paying as muh attention to my body. I'm trying not to be nutty this month. At the rate I am going I may not test until after a missed af.... We will see. I have been having weird cramping and tmi but, bd hurts as though my cervix is really low.... What would that mean, ovulation? Maybe one of the ladies who follow their body more closely and know how to read their cervi position can answer this. I noticed it sat cycle too...

That's good that you are feeling more relaxed! Hopefully it stays that way! 
My understanding is that your cervix is high when you ovulate so I'm not sure why it's so low? Maybe you have already ovulated and it's come down now or maybe you haven't yet and it hasn't risen?? It's so confusing hey!


----------



## Lindreed

Jbaby90 said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> Me as well... We have taken a lot of pressure off each other this month. I feel way more relaxed. I haven't been paying as muh attention to my body. I'm trying not to be nutty this month. At the rate I am going I may not test until after a missed af.... We will see. I have been having weird cramping and tmi but, bd hurts as though my cervix is really low.... What would that mean, ovulation? Maybe one of the ladies who follow their body more closely and know how to read their cervi position can answer this. I noticed it sat cycle too...
> 
> That's good that you are feeling more relaxed! Hopefully it stays that way!
> My understanding is that your cervix is high when you ovulate so I'm not sure why it's so low? Maybe you have already ovulated and it's come down now or maybe you haven't yet and it hasn't risen?? It's so confusing hey!Click to expand...

It is confusing .... I'm not sure why at this time each cycle is feels low and seems tender tmi. However... At the very least it is a pattern and patterns are good lol ! Makes me feel more normal ... I did some google research but as usual when you try to find Info on cervical position it comes back with very confusing date. Oh well !


----------



## MommyCandice

hi ladies have not checked in in a bit suppose to ovulate within the next few days but me and oh have been off the ball, we bd'd last night and plan to every other day for atleast the next week and hoping that starting the soft cups this month is helping, good luck to us all waiting for our bfp's for xmas :)


----------



## Jbaby90

Help please ladies........I thought I already ovulated but today I have had lots of ewcm, does that mean I am ovulating now or will I when it stops?


----------



## xnmd1

Jbaby90 said:


> Help please ladies........I thought I already ovulated but today I have had lots of ewcm, does that mean I am ovulating now or will I when it stops?

They say you usually ovulate on the last day you have fertile CM. 
Its also possible to still have some EWCM during your LP because your body is still producing some estrogen (i think?) . If you have EWCM, I would BD just incase!


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer we will bd to make sure we catch it hehe thanks!!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

biscuitgal said:


> Ooops - I signed up for a December thread but it wasn't this one and I want in on THIS ONE!!! :D
> 
> Put me down for the 11th. 12th my pregnant sister comes to town, 14th is DH's birthday, then our anniversary, then Christmas so FINGERS CROSSED this is the month! :)

Sorry you're joining me biscuit.


----------



## DSemcho

Hey ladies, I've been MIA!! I think I OV'd on Friday or Saturday... Not really sure, but either way my date is being moved from 31DEC to 1DEC.... So yea.... I'm due between 29NOV (my bday) and 1DEC.... We shall see. But I'm sure this cycle is an out seeing as how DH couldn't keep his willy outta his hand and only wanted to BD 3 times during my week... *smh* But he's also talking about not trying anymore or doing the IVF because "he only has one life to live, and he wants to just have fun." SMH MAN!!! YOU ARE 28 YEARS OLD!! YOU PARTIED NON-STOP FOR 12 FREAKING YEARS!!!!! I really wanna kick him in the gonads and strife.....


----------



## biscuitgal

CharmedKirsty said:


> Sorry you're joining me biscuit.

Why sorry? Because it means Nov didn't work out? It's ok, I haven't been at this very long yet (officially). I mean I went off BC in Dec but I think last month was the first time that I've been tracking AND we got the timing roughly right. I hope we succeed fairly soon after more serious trying, but I know it doesn't happen that way for everyone. I'm just going to try to stay positive! :D


----------



## Jbbsturm

Hello! I took a break last month but I'm back now and ready for my sticky bean. Can you put me down for December 2nd? I think I O'd yesterday or today. Good
Luck everyone.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi Brandi 
I have jumped across to join you as November wasn't too be, here is hoping we can get our christmas beans 

Brandi can you please put me down for December the 10th x


----------



## tracdesi

:hi: everyone 
Can I join for testing on December 24th as well? :thumbup:


----------



## Jbaby90

DSemcho said:


> Hey ladies, I've been MIA!! I think I OV'd on Friday or Saturday... Not really sure, but either way my date is being moved from 31DEC to 1DEC.... So yea.... I'm due between 29NOV (my bday) and 1DEC.... We shall see. But I'm sure this cycle is an out seeing as how DH couldn't keep his willy outta his hand and only wanted to BD 3 times during my week... *smh* But he's also talking about not trying anymore or doing the IVF because "he only has one life to live, and he wants to just have fun." SMH MAN!!! YOU ARE 28 YEARS OLD!! YOU PARTIED NON-STOP FOR 12 FREAKING YEARS!!!!! I really wanna kick him in the gonads and strife.....

Gosh men can be so frustrating can't they!! One minute they are all for trying and make you feel like they want it as much as you then next minute they are hesitant again gahhhhh how can we keep up! Hopefully ur DH changes his mind.......


----------



## BrandiCanucks

All updates done!


----------



## meg0814

Hey ladies! Can I be added for testing on December 8th? I'm really, REALLY going to try and not test any earlier. I love Christmas a crazy amount- so it would be so perfect to get a BFP in December! My (usually really normal) AF was really late for some reason in November so I'm unsure about the big O.. but according to my digital OPKs I'm ovulating now- really hoping it's correct! Last month was such a let down when AF finally came :( Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Lindreed

Eeek so many of us are ovulating or just about too ! Soon enough we will be dpo :) I love early dpo haha, I am more excited at that time than any other. Fx on all the bding!


----------



## Future Mom

Yep, have FUN ladies!!! :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies!
Can I join this group? Af is due tomorrow and tests are -ve so Dec here I come. I'll be due to test Dec 20 but no doubt will start well before that.
This will be our first month officially ttc #3.
Good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hi all, my name is Mo! I'm a SMC-to-be, using donor sperm. Instead of dreaming to meet Mr. Right, I'm dreaming to meet my first baby! 

I'm on CD 2 right now and if my cycle stays predictable as it has been, I'll be doing IUI #2 the day after thanksgiving, making my test date December 13th! 

Baby dust to us all and may we get the best present yet!


----------



## Jrepp

AF officially arrived, but I'm still going to try yo hold out on testing until the 24th.


----------



## xnmd1

Im starting to get some fertile CM tonight .. so OH and I have a date in bed tomorrow morning at 8 am! lol Im expecting to Ov Sat or Sun .. but starting to wonder if it might come a tad early this month .. will wait and see!


----------



## meg0814

I'm so frustrated because I think today/tonight is an important day for BDing (OPK digital test was positive yesterday morning) but my husband has to work a 24 hour shift :'( Hoping last night was good enough timing! Fingers crossed and baby dust to all! Can't wait for December now to start seeing everyone's tests!


----------



## Leinzlove

Meg: Only takes once! :)


----------



## meg0814

Leinzlove said:


> Meg: Only takes once! :)

Very good point! haha. I over analyze way too much when it comes to all this!


----------



## Leinzlove

I think we all do... :)


----------



## Jrepp

The day before o is a better day I hear


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I only inseminated once 18 hours before 0 and caught the eggie on the first shot. You never know! Front page updated.


----------



## meg0814

Thanks for all the encouragement :) Now if only I can make it through the next few weeks without going crazy! Hate the 2WW! I already went out and bought HPTs tonight to add to my stock haha.


----------



## pushmug7

hello everyone :)
i hope everyones doing great ,
cycle #2 for me with low motility spermies and viscous seminal fluid , 
my dh is on mucolyte and clomid and zinc and vit c+e 
me: 1st cycle on clomid 25 mgs and NEVER again, i got all pregnancy symptoms i had with DD and convinced myself i was pregnant (clomid is the devil)
this month im going for conceive plus lubricant and primrose oil for cm and bding every other day after af.


----------



## pushmug7

forgot to ask if i can join ...testing on the 20th :)


----------



## junbait

Looks like I might O earlier than expected this cycle... if it happens I might end up changing my date to probably the 4th ... but for now lets stay at 8th.


----------



## Jokerette

poppygirl05 said:


> I can finally move forward! Put me down for the 18th!

poppygirl did you ever figure out why your cycle was so long and what was going on?


----------



## biscuitgal

I just had an appointment with my awesome lady doctor (ND). She looked at my chart from last cycle and said it looked really good - I did ask advice on Cervical Mucus since I have yet to find the eggwhite variety, and she recommended a natural guaifenisen supplement that I can take starting CD 9-12 and to see how that goes this cycle. If I'm not pregnant in a few months, we're gonna get DH tested. I have to figure out how to tell him that...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

biscuitgal said:


> I just had an appointment with my awesome lady doctor (ND). She looked at my chart from last cycle and said it looked really good - I did ask advice on Cervical Mucus since I have yet to find the eggwhite variety, and she recommended a natural guaifenisen supplement that I can take starting CD 9-12 and to see how that goes this cycle. If I'm not pregnant in a few months, we're gonna get DH tested. I have to figure out how to tell him that...

It's nice when there is a plan in place.


----------



## Jbaby90

I think today is 1dpo for me.......just checked my cervix and it is low and hard now and yesterday it was high and soft! Also it looks like my cm is going a bit creamy so I'm saying goodbye to ovulation and hello to the tww :-/ please universe bring me strength to hold off testing until AF is due lol!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope every one of you gets a super sticky BFP in December!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi! I really thought November was it! (Husband and I ttc #2 for 4 months now) Started period today : ( so put me down for December 15 test! Good luck to us all! : )


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Added you!


----------



## Jokerette

Biscuit gal- I had forgotten since reading your post but I took Mucinex when I conceived DS1! It can help!


----------



## biscuitgal

Oh cool, Jokerette!!! :D


----------



## Jrepp

I am so nervous about taking anything. I don't want to mess with my body since I'm able to get pregnant, I just don't know if everything works the way it should when I do get pregnant. Perhaps implantation issues or progesterone?


----------



## monika84

Please put me down for December 29th :/ I'm still not out, but you never know. I'm suppose to start clomid next cycle :(


----------



## MrsLake2013

Hey Ladies,

Seeing I haven't ovulated yet, I'm out for November, so I guess joining here is the best thing to do.

I'm taking a guess that I'm going to be testing on Dec 14th. But with my chart this cycle, I really have NO IDEA!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hi ladies! :hi:

Congratulations, Brandi! :happydance: Please put me down for testing on 1st December. I'm ovulating today. :D


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Af has arrived so im cd1. 
I have a question for any mamas out there that breastfed. This is my 1st 1st official month ttc again and it seems that im ovulating later than prepregnancy with #2. Does breastfeeding affect ovulation or is my body still out of whack from #2? My 1st af returned when she was 10wks and sleeping through the night.


----------



## Lirpa11

I be testing on or about December 10th... Fingers crossed for a BFP


----------



## Princesa7

AF hit me this morning so I'm ready to be added to Dec 18th!!


----------



## junbait

Very large temperature spike between yesterday and today (almost 0.6 degrees F), and if it stays there for the next two days, it might mean I O'd a full 4 or 5 days early.


----------



## biscuitgal

In case you ladies are interested, anyone else needing help producing more cervical fluid and/or dealing with autoimmune stuff, my Dr emailed me another supplement I'm going to start taking as soon as it gets here: https://www.thorne.com/Products/Amino_Acids_Proteins/Amino_Acids/prd~SA560.jsp


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I breastfed two of them and my cycles went right back to normal within a few months of giving birth and AF returning. Once it returned, it was about 2-3 months later I returned to a normal cycle.

Will update the from page with the new ladies later on today.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

BrandiCanucks said:


> I breastfed two of them and my cycles went right back to normal within a few months of giving birth and AF returning. Once it returned, it was about 2-3 months later I returned to a normal cycle.
> 
> Will update the from page with the new ladies later on today.

Thanks Brandi. Ill know better I guess once I start tracking again. The first 6 months I didn't pay a lot of attention and the last few more so just a rough guesstimate of when ov was happening to avoid pregnancy.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey ladies! I hope it's ok to join you all. I dont have a test day as I am CD35 with no sign of BFP and shadows on my tests. So just kinda in limbo. I did take a OPK around CD 31 and it was darker then I was getting but not positive. So maybe I O late and just missed the OPK spike? 

Not really sure, but have been going crazy with testing. I am still nursing my 10 month old. so maybe af only came for one month? it was a 7 day long visit though and pretty heavy. Ive been getting cramps on and off like AF is coming, but nothing. My cycle is normally super regular, even after coming back from nursing and births. I have 4 little ones so this is annoying that everything is different and off and I cant tell whats going on! lol 

Anyhow I'll be stalking you ladies! :dust:


----------



## MrsLake2013

Hey Ladies,

keep your fingers crossed for me that I have another couple of days with rising temps. I may have FINALLY ovulated! :happydance:


----------



## Nini Lopez

Hoping to join. Af is due on Sat and I am pretty sure I am out, had a temp drop today and had some like pink discharge after dtd yesterday which continues today. So I think I am ready to move onto next month :) If all goes as planned I should be testing around Dec 20 :happydance: And looking forward to my Christmas blessing. 

What are you all going to be doing different this month to catch that egg!?


----------



## EMSwife1124

Hi everyone. Just checking in :) 
I am now 1dpo according to my tracker but I'm thinking I might have O'd a day or two before that! Either way we have been BD'ing every other day so hopefully we caught it. Of course I came down with an awful upper respiratory infection yesterday and the last thing I wanted to do was have sex but hey, when you want a baby you do what you gotta do! 
Fingers crossed for everyone that we get our BFP this month :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nini Lopez said:


> Hoping to join. Af is due on Sat and I am pretty sure I am out, had a temp drop today and had some like pink discharge after dtd yesterday which continues today. So I think I am ready to move onto next month :) If all goes as planned I should be testing around Dec 20 :happydance: And looking forward to my Christmas blessing.
> 
> What are you all going to be doing different this month to catch that egg!?

We are going to give SMEP a go and see how it works on top of temping to verify ov. How about you?


----------



## Nini Lopez

Readynwaiting I am going to continue temping and also try opk. I'm thinking of just going by the dollar tree and picking up a few of theirs. I am also going to make sure to drink plenty of water daily, take folic acid, and bd all fertile days lol. Af hasn't arrived yet so this is going to be a long wait before I can even start lol. I was doing research and it said that more dairy products you eat the more it helps with ovulation. So I was also thinking about drinking a glass of milk a day :)


----------



## Lovelymo79

> What are you all going to be doing different this month to catch that egg!?

I'm going to go with my gut feeling and go in when I ovulate, instead of a day later. My IUI was done too late last time. So I'm going on time this time. I'm also having more faith and being less stressed!


----------



## floydx

Can I join? I'm on CD37 (33day cycle norm) and af still isn't here but I've tested negative so I'm just waiting for her to come around so that kinda changes the day my next af is due so I'm kinda guessing and wanna say if I don't start on dec. 24th I'll test that day.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry ladies, been exhausted the last two weeks and gone to bed early. Front page updated!


----------



## Lindreed

Ff days I'm dpo now so the waiting game begins.... I feel out already. I feel exactly the same as I have every other month, nothing new at all :(


----------



## DSemcho

Posted this in another thread I'm on, but I don't have much going on cause I'm trying to not symptom spot.

So like I said I'm not trying to SS... Today is 5/6DPO (not 100% sure) and me and DH badonkadonked last night for the hell of it... This AM I wake up (well more like 1:45pm lol) go tinkle and wipe, and I expect there to me wet snotty like fluid from his baby gravy, however there are streaks of red in it  Someone said it could be tears, but I don't know from what. My husband has never made me bleed.....


----------



## Princesa7

Nini Lopez said:


> Hoping to join. Af is due on Sat and I am pretty sure I am out, had a temp drop today and had some like pink discharge after dtd yesterday which continues today. So I think I am ready to move onto next month :) If all goes as planned I should be testing around Dec 20 :happydance: And looking forward to my Christmas blessing.
> 
> What are you all going to be doing different this month to catch that egg!?

I'm still doing the same as my last 2 cycles...Digi OPk's (and cheapies to test 2x a day),SMEP and use PreSeed if needed....was gonna do BBT but idk if I want to yet...if not by the by this Saturday then maybe next mo but hopefully not lol


----------



## kit603

Hi, could you add me to this thread please? 

I'm using CBFM today - we got a peak on Tuesday, so I should have ovulated yesterday. I'm counting myself as 1dpo today and AF is due 4th December. 

We BD'd Tuesday morning and Wednesday evening so fingers crossed.

I'm going to try and wait till AF is due to avoid disappointment, but i'm a POAS addict and I know i've got a cupboard full of pregnancy tests (30 ICs, 40 Clearblue Digis and 2 FRERs... In my defence... the clearblue digis are close to expiry and were only 75p for a twin pack!) so i'll probably start early :haha:


----------



## DSemcho

How does the CBFM work?


----------



## kit603

It's a Clearblue Fertility Monitor and you use it with their Test Sticks.

You 'set' the monitor on the first day of your cycle, basically you press a button and that's telling it you've started your period and it it's also telling it when you want your testing window to be - it will stay the same for the rest of the cycle and can't be changed mid-cycle, it will be from 3 hours before the time you set it to 3 hours after.

I.e. I set mine at 8.30 am so my testing window is 5.30am to 11.30am each day.

You switch the monitor on each day and it tells you which CD you're on and asks you to do a test stick if it requires one. You hold the sampling end in a urine sample for 15 seconds and then put the stick into the monitor for analysis. It reads it for about 5 mins and then displays "Low", "High" or "Peak" fertility.

On the first cycle it's normal to have to do 10-20 tests, but after that (unless you're particularly irregular) you usually use 10 tests per cycle. 

When you get your peak, you're expected to ovulate the following day.

The theory behind it is that if you're using OPKs and you get your positive, then you're expected to ovulate within around 24 hours so you've got that day and the following day to have sex and try and get pregnant. BUT if you'd had sex 3-4 days before you got your positive OPK you'd have had extra chances to get pregnant as sperm can survive for up to 5 days.

The fertility monitor is supposed to identify those extra days, and your peak fertility, and just make it all a bit easier.

I don't know about all that... I have PCOS so the monitor does report more high days than it should. However, i've been TTC for more than 4 years and the only other time i've gotten pregnant was when I used the CBFM and got a peak.


----------



## DSemcho

OOh okay. I've looked at buying one before but they're solo darned expensive!


So&#8230; I went to the restroom again to tinkle, and when I wiped there was more red streaks!! So I'm like ok&#8230; I need a pic of this for my records, so I grabbed more TP and wiped again and BAM! More!! But it's not like when I get my period at all&#8230; Usually when I say I have spotting *which has only happened twice* it's like the slightest bit of pink&#8230; But this is HIGHLY visible. I hope it's not early AF :(


----------



## kit603

DSemcho said:


> OOh okay. I've looked at buying one before but they're solo darned expensive!
> 
> 
> So I went to the restroom again to tinkle, and when I wiped there was more red streaks!! So I'm like ok I need a pic of this for my records, so I grabbed more TP and wiped again and BAM! More!! But it's not like when I get my period at all Usually when I say I have spotting *which has only happened twice* it's like the slightest bit of pink But this is HIGHLY visible. I hope it's not early AF :(

I bought my monitor whilst it was on offer, but I agree that they're quite pricey and the test sticks are quite expensive too. I usually buy them online at £20-21 per box of 20 including the postage. 

I think this is my 5th cycle using it - I used it for 3/4 times last year and got pregnant on the last cycle (after approx. 3 years TTC with OPKs), but then we had a miscarriage and decided to NTNP for a while to relax and get over it. This is the first cycle TTC again since.

In my experience they've been good, I definitely think it helped me get pregnant last time - my OPKs were negative at the same time I got my peak on the CBFM so if i'd had sex when the OPKs told me to then I wouldn't have gotten pregnant. 

BBT is no good for me as my temperature is all over the place lol.

I still think it's pricey though - my partner hates it :haha:

Do you think the spotting could be implantation bleeding? x


----------



## DSemcho

Idk honestly. I've never had this much mid cycle spotting before, and I'm between 5 and 6 DPO&#8230;. I want to post the pic, but I don't want to gross anyone out either lol.


----------



## kit603

I've never had implantation bleeding so i'm not really sure what it should look like but i've read that you can get it at about 6dpo. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Meljenn

I would like to be added for dec 18. This cycle I am not going to tempt and stress. We are just going to have fun practicing for a baby


----------



## junbait

Looks like I'm officially in TWW. 2/3 DPO according to the chart. I'll try not to go crazy symptom spotting, but we'll see.


----------



## Nini Lopez

DSemcho said:


> OOh okay. I've looked at buying one before but they're solo darned expensive!
> 
> 
> So I went to the restroom again to tinkle, and when I wiped there was more red streaks!! So I'm like ok I need a pic of this for my records, so I grabbed more TP and wiped again and BAM! More!! But it's not like when I get my period at all Usually when I say I have spotting *which has only happened twice* it's like the slightest bit of pink But this is HIGHLY visible. I hope it's not early AF :(

That sounds like Ib? Are you temping?


----------



## DSemcho

Is as, but DH got angry that my alarm was waking him up at 8am everyday. :/ So I had to stop. I'm gonna post the pic, but it's gonna be in a spoiler so people have a choice. I've never torn from my husband, or had this much spotting. 


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zpsa909201e.jpg

Also, just went to the toilet. Still have red and cramping on the middle left side (what would be left side of uterus), and I should have ovulated on that side to.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dsemcho- I had streaks like that after my gyno did an internal when I was newly pregnant last year. There is more blood flow down yonder as your body prepares for the baby. GL


----------



## Jbbsturm

ff says I'm 5dpo but I think im more like 3dpo. Anyway today I have a fluttering in my Lower abdomen. Not sure if it means anything but it sure is a funny feeling. I'm worried that I might be out because I did not bd enough with dh. On my ovulation day he fell asleep on the floor while watching a movie. We did manage to bd the day before and 3 days before so hopefully it will be enough. I'm going to try not to test until December cause I always test way too early. This is our 6 month ttc. Fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone. I hope we all get our Christmas gifts.


----------



## Jrepp

It looks like it could be something Ds! I hope it is. Have you tried putting your phone on vibrate so the sound wakes you but not the noise?


----------



## DSemcho

No because the vibrations won't wake me lol. I use my IPad because we don't have cell phones here, but even then the sound is a very low sound. He didn't midn it so much when his alarm would go off at 8am, but now that he is on 12s from 7pm - 7am and he isn't going to bed until 7:30 it's waking him up right as he gets to sleep.

Like I said this spotting is way more than I've ever had. And it stopped after about 4 hours. I ahven't checked to see if it's come back yet or not.


----------



## MrsLake2013

I finally have ovulation and my crosshairs on FF. Officially 3 dpo. Going to try my hardest to not test until 4th December!
Due to DH starting work so early in the morning, we only managed to bd the night before O day so hopefully this is enough!

Good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone and fingers crossed for lots of Christmas :bfp:'s


----------



## DSemcho

Good luck Lake!

So.... I swabbed the inside of my vaginal cavity with my finger (yes I cleaned it first) and wiped on TP to see if it was that, and it wasn't. Then touched the opening to my cervix, and wiped on the TP and I had light pink. So it's officially coming from my uterus! :D


----------



## Lindreed

2dpo and tons of creamy cm wt heck !? Confused. The only time I EVER get cm is right before my period. I have never even seen fertile cm... Maybe this is fertile cm ahhh !?!? So confused !!


----------



## Jbaby90

Lindreed said:


> 2dpo and tons of creamy cm wt heck !? Confused. The only time I EVER get cm is right before my period. I have never even seen fertile cm... Maybe this is fertile cm ahhh !?!? So confused !!

Hopefully it's a sign!!!! My cm has turned kind of creamy too! Normally I'm bone dry after 'O'.........


----------



## Rainbow gems

Hi all new here will be testing december 2nd
after 28 months NTNP #2 (im trying BF opinion is it will happen)


----------



## meg0814

Jbaby90 said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> 2dpo and tons of creamy cm wt heck !? Confused. The only time I EVER get cm is right before my period. I have never even seen fertile cm... Maybe this is fertile cm ahhh !?!? So confused !!
> 
> Hopefully it's a sign!!!! My cm has turned kind of creamy too! Normally I'm bone dry after 'O'.........Click to expand...

I'm hoping it's a sign as well because I'm experiencing the same thing!! I've been so confused about it!


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm only 3dpo and I'm hating this TWW already :-/


----------



## Lindreed

Jbaby90 said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> 2dpo and tons of creamy cm wt heck !? Confused. The only time I EVER get cm is right before my period. I have never even seen fertile cm... Maybe this is fertile cm ahhh !?!? So confused !!
> 
> Hopefully it's a sign!!!! My cm has turned kind of creamy too! Normally I'm bone dry after 'O'.........Click to expand...

No way !! Yes hoping it is a sign. I'm also exhausted and I have a bit of pain in uterus almost like a uti pain... A pinchin but I don't have a uti. I honestly over reacted about other things last month so I don't want to feel hopeful. We are only a few dpo after all :) I checked my chart from last month and I had not recorded any creamy cm at this time so.... Who knows ? How did you first notice it ? All of a sudden it came out of now ever for me this after noon. We are going to bd later ( wow how sexy does that sound !?!?) haha.... Just in case it is actually ov time ...


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer good idea bd just Incase! I only noticed mine when I checked my cervix, there wasn't enough to be in my undies. I had def already ovulated though cos my cervix is way low now!


----------



## Lindreed

My cervix also feels way low and it is creamy so we must have both ovulated. Also it wasn't in my undies, only when I checked . I am only beginning to become familiar with this stuff !! I checked because I felt wet and that was weird for me. I never have cm...


----------



## Future Mom

2 dpo and cm is bone dry :(


----------



## Lijsken87

Can you add me for December? Not due for AF for another couple of days...but feel like I'm out for November.
I'll be somewhere around 26th of Decemeber....


----------



## lachicasola

Hi everyone - can I join? I'm 4 dp IUI, but I think I o'd a day later. Testing on 2 December.


----------



## xnmd1

Im CD 10 today. I ovulated on day 10 last cycle. FF is predicting tomorrow day 11 to be the big day. But I dont have any fertile CM .. its watery and white . it looks like milk. Last cycle I didnt get EWCM either but I did get watery and clear.

Im thinking my body isnt producing good enouch cm to carry the spermies to my egg :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

xnmd1 said:


> Im CD 10 today. I ovulated on day 10 last cycle. FF is predicting tomorrow day 11 to be the big day. But I dont have any fertile CM .. its watery and white . it looks like milk. Last cycle I didnt get EWCM either but I did get watery and clear.
> 
> Im thinking my body isnt producing good enouch cm to carry the spermies to my egg :(

Have you tried preseed? 
I never get ewcm so last year after a year of ttc I started using preseed and got pregnant. Just a suggestion. Another thing that I discovered was that sperm do not thrive in "hostile" surroundings so I changed my diet to alkalize my body. Again these are things that worked for me. Gl in your journey.


----------



## DSemcho

lachicasola said:


> Hi everyone - can I join? I'm 4 dp IUI, but I think I o'd a day later. Testing on 2 December.

Is it your first IUI?



ReadynWaiting said:


> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> Im CD 10 today. I ovulated on day 10 last cycle. FF is predicting tomorrow day 11 to be the big day. But I dont have any fertile CM .. its watery and white . it looks like milk. Last cycle I didnt get EWCM either but I did get watery and clear.
> 
> Im thinking my body isnt producing good enouch cm to carry the spermies to my egg :(
> 
> Have you tried preseed?
> I never get ewcm so last year after a year of ttc I started using preseed and got pregnant. Just a suggestion. Another thing that I discovered was that sperm do not thrive in "hostile" surroundings so I changed my diet to alkalize my body. Again these are things that worked for me. Gl in your journey.Click to expand...

Yes get PreSeed!!!! Just don't put to much O_O Also check with your DH when you get it and see if he thinks it smells funny. I saw where one girl on here used it, and then had to stop because her DH said it smelled funny. My Dh didn't smell anything and neither did I.


AFM - The spotting that started at 2:30/3pm stopped around 7pm last night. Then all last night nothing when I wiped (I was up until about 4am), and then when I wake up today (2pm) I go to the toilet and more pink, and still cramps on the left...


----------



## AmorT

Can you add me to December 12th please xx


----------



## biscuitgal

I might end up using pre-seed if after this cycle I don't get any EWCM! My problem is I've only ever gotten to creamy myself, so hence my Dr's got me taking the natural expectorant and additional supplement this month to see if it can bring out anymore cervical fluid. If that doesn't help, I will be gettin me some pre-seed! :D


----------



## qwk

Hi ladies, can I join?

I just had a chemical/miscarriage, started AF today... so if my cycle is "normal" I'd be testing December 26. Thanks all :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

Fx'd for you qwk


----------



## Twinklie12

Sorry about your CP Qwk. I had one the cycle before last, so I feel for you so much. xo


----------



## kit603

qwk said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> I just had a chemical/miscarriage, started AF today... so if my cycle is "normal" I'd be testing December 26. Thanks all :dust:

Sorry for your loss, fingers crossed for this cycle for you x


----------



## supersherwolf

Hi ladies. I should be testing Dec. 14th.


----------



## qwk

Thank you desemcho, twinklie, and kit603, best of luck to you all this cycle!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: ladies, AF started today. FF is putting me as my AF coming on the 21st of December, so please put me down for that day. :thumbup: let's pray and hope for our Christmas bfp's


----------



## lachicasola

Hi DSemcho - this is my second IUI. We also did one last month but no success. 

I'm not usually much of a symptom spotter, but this time I have slightly tender nipples (sorry TMI) so now I'm starting to wonder....I took clomiphene for this cycle though so that might explain why I feel different?


----------



## N27murray

mind if i join?...

so today marks exactly 1 year that dh and i started ttc#1. we switched to ntnp a few cycles in and after having a CP(i feel certain thats what it was!) this past cycle i decided im leaning much more towards ttc than ntnp now. i will be testing Dec 9th (maybe the 7th if i cant wait any longer :) hehehe) and would love to join you all in the excitement. 

Dust :)


----------



## DSemcho

I hope you get something soon!

AFM.... Feeling really annoyed. Keep wanting to tell DH to stfu and idk why O_O


----------



## MrsLake2013

Temp drop this morning removed my crosshairs. Seems my body isn't working as well as I thought....:cry:


----------



## DSemcho

Boo!!!! Maybe tomorrow will give them back :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Front page updated!


----------



## kit603

I think you missed me :-( Lol x

Could you put me down for the 4th pretty please?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry about that! Will do!


----------



## DSemcho

So me and DH badonkadonked tonight to.... No bleeding after, and I didn't have streaks like yesterday today, I only had one occurrence of pink. So the spotting wasn't from sex!!!!


----------



## wbee

I am due to ovulate Dec 6-9, so depending on the day it happens I'll be testing December 21st or so. This is my first cycle using clomid, CD 3-7.


----------



## Lindreed

Ahhhh so tmi and this is so completely and utterly embarrassing but I am 3-4dpo according to ff and I am having weird cramps down there . Yeah it's too early but still it is weird. Also.... What I believe may be a yeast infection... Never had one in my life so could not figure out what was going on. I googled it and I think it might be a mild case.... I don't know what to think... What could this mean or might it just be all of the bding lol!? In any case I am hoping it will fade on it's own.. What a weird thing for me !


----------



## Future Mom

DSemcho said:


> So me and DH badonkadonked tonight to.... No bleeding after, and I didn't have streaks like yesterday today, I only had one occurrence of pink. So the spotting wasn't from sex!!!!

That sounds promising...good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## Future Mom

ReadynWaiting said:


> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> Im CD 10 today. I ovulated on day 10 last cycle. FF is predicting tomorrow day 11 to be the big day. But I dont have any fertile CM .. its watery and white . it looks like milk. Last cycle I didnt get EWCM either but I did get watery and clear.
> 
> Im thinking my body isnt producing good enouch cm to carry the spermies to my egg :(
> 
> Have you tried preseed?
> I never get ewcm so last year after a year of ttc I started using preseed and got pregnant. Just a suggestion. Another thing that I discovered was that sperm do not thrive in "hostile" surroundings so I changed my diet to alkalize my body. Again these are things that worked for me. Gl in your journey.Click to expand...

I ordered my preseed online - should be arriving soon! :thumbup:

Just curious as to the alkalizing diet - can you give us some details?? Thanks!


----------



## DSemcho

Lindreed said:


> Ahhhh so tmi and this is so completely and utterly embarrassing but I am 3-4dpo according to ff and I am having weird cramps down there . Yeah it's too early but still it is weird. Also.... What I believe may be a yeast infection... Never had one in my life so could not figure out what was going on. I googled it and I think it might be a mild case.... I don't know what to think... What could this mean or might it just be all of the bding lol!? In any case I am hoping it will fade on it's own.. What a weird thing for me !

What symptoms of a yeast infection do you have?



Future Mom said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> So me and DH badonkadonked tonight to.... No bleeding after, and I didn't have streaks like yesterday today, I only had one occurrence of pink. So the spotting wasn't from sex!!!!
> 
> That sounds promising...good luck!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks!! I'm really excited/nervous, but my husband is mad because until I know I'm taking a break from the gym and my extremely low-carb diet. Don't want to risk losing it if I am!!! I should wait until the 1st or 2nd to test, but I think I'm gonna cave and test on Thanksgiving (the 28th Nov) or my birthday (29th).


----------



## FutureBabyG

May i join you ladies. I should be testing by Dec 5. Still waiting for my crosshair on ff.


----------



## DSemcho

Welcome :D


----------



## FutureBabyG

DSemcho said:


> Welcome :D

Thank you!


----------



## DSemcho

Has anyone ever tried the Fertility/Pregnancy Psychics?


----------



## FutureBabyG

DSemcho said:


> Has anyone ever tried the Fertility/Pregnancy Psychics?

There are some people that have used cheri22. Her readings seem pretty forward and good.


----------



## MummyJade

Hello 

I will be testing from the 1st Dec... (AF due 5th) x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

FutureBabyG said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever tried the Fertility/Pregnancy Psychics?
> 
> There are some people that have used cheri22. Her readings seem pretty forward and good.Click to expand...

I have. JennyRenny was spot on for me three years in advance for my youngest (predicted her before I conceived my son), but all three of them told me this time that it would be December this time around, and obviously, all were wrong.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Future Mom said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> Im CD 10 today. I ovulated on day 10 last cycle. FF is predicting tomorrow day 11 to be the big day. But I dont have any fertile CM .. its watery and white . it looks like milk. Last cycle I didnt get EWCM either but I did get watery and clear.
> 
> Im thinking my body isnt producing good enouch cm to carry the spermies to my egg :(
> 
> Have you tried preseed?
> I never get ewcm so last year after a year of ttc I started using preseed and got pregnant. Just a suggestion. Another thing that I discovered was that sperm do not thrive in "hostile" surroundings so I changed my diet to alkalize my body. Again these are things that worked for me. Gl in your journey.Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered my preseed online - should be arriving soon! :thumbup:
> 
> Just curious as to the alkalizing diet - can you give us some details?? Thanks!Click to expand...

To put it simply just cut the crap out. The worst offenders are high fat animal protein, dairy, sugar, caffeine. So if you eat a diet filled with vegetables, lean protein and and healthy starches (gluten free is best) your body will balance itself. One of the reasons cancer is so prevalent is because we eat processed, chemically rich garbage. Use coconut or olive oils to cook/bake, full fat plain yogurt and add fruit with raw honey, eat greens at all of your meals and ditch boxed and canned items and I guarantee you will feel an amazing difference. Wow im sounding preachy but I just really believe this is how we are meant to eat. Google paleo diet and you will see what I mean. Also I drink 3L of lemon ginger water daily and it flushes the toxins.


----------



## Lindreed

DSemcho said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh so tmi and this is so completely and utterly embarrassing but I am 3-4dpo according to ff and I am having weird cramps down there . Yeah it's too early but still it is weird. Also.... What I believe may be a yeast infection... Never had one in my life so could not figure out what was going on. I googled it and I think it might be a mild case.... I don't know what to think... What could this mean or might it just be all of the bding lol!? In any case I am hoping it will fade on it's own.. What a weird thing for me !
> 
> What symptoms of a yeast infection do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> So me and DH badonkadonked tonight to.... No bleeding after, and I didn't have streaks like yesterday today, I only had one occurrence of pink. So the spotting wasn't from sex!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds promising...good luck!!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I'm really excited/nervous, but my husband is mad because until I know I'm taking a break from the gym and my extremely low-carb diet. Don't want to risk losing it if I am!!! I should wait until the 1st or 2nd to test, but I think I'm gonna cave and test on Thanksgiving (the 28th Nov) or my birthday (29th).Click to expand...

Thick discharge and itchy outside but last night and this morning all of those symptoms are completely gone...? What the heck? I have never had that before in my life.


----------



## Lindreed

Oh and as disgusting as that sounds lol, no smell either. I hope that is a good sign ??


----------



## DSemcho

Did you have sex that day or a few hours before the itching?


----------



## Lindreed

No it came at night however I had had sex the night prior. We have bd every night for ttc... We should be able to cut back now lol !!


----------



## Lindreed

And also more cm this month than I have ever seen before. I am so incredibly new to this since I was on mirena with no period five years. What I saw may have even been cm. It may take a number of cycles for me to figure out what my body is doing. I do feel different this month than others though. Hopefully in a good way. What dpo are u?


----------



## DSemcho

When I was with my ex, and we would DTD and I didn't clean out afterward mine would become itchy and very uncomfortable. I think it might have been something in his semen. That's a possibility. 



Guess what! Nausea kicked in today around 2:30pm.... 2 hours later, still nauseous.


----------



## Lindreed

You may very well be right... It has been three months since we have been ttc and due to wanting to help the sperm along I have been choosing to fall asleep right after. It hasn't been a problem before but it may have irritated me this time. I am completely fine today I am so glad ! It was super uncomfortable at the time !!! Thanks for your advice :) fx for you about the nausea !!!


----------



## crayons

Scheduled to test December 2nd. So close and yet so far away. I'm going crazy, but determined not to test early. Here's hoping!


----------



## Future Mom

DSemcho said:


> Guess what! Nausea kicked in today around 2:30pm.... 2 hours later, still nauseous.

:dance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Future Mom

Lindreed said:


> You may very well be right... It has been three months since we have been ttc and due to wanting to help the sperm along I have been choosing to fall asleep right after. It hasn't been a problem before but it may have irritated me this time. I am completely fine today I am so glad ! It was super uncomfortable at the time !!! Thanks for your advice :) fx for you about the nausea !!!

ummm...totally unscientific advice, but try eating lots of plain yogurt and drinking pure cranberry juice just to keep all the "right" kinds of bacteria working well. Otherwise see your doctor about possible yeast infection - I've had them a few times and it's no big deal really. Just treat and move on (but see your doctor first if you've never had one just to be sure). And, yes, I've heard that we are supposed to always go pee after sex and wipe things down, but obviously not when TTC!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies, can I join? I'm 4dpo today and going to be testing at 12dpo on the 1st of December. I'll probably buckle before then, but it's nice to think I might be able to hold off!

We're trying to conceive our second baby and this is my second cycle.

:wave:

x


----------



## Lindreed

Future Mom said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> You may very well be right... It has been three months since we have been ttc and due to wanting to help the sperm along I have been choosing to fall asleep right after. It hasn't been a problem before but it may have irritated me this time. I am completely fine today I am so glad ! It was super uncomfortable at the time !!! Thanks for your advice :) fx for you about the nausea !!!
> 
> ummm...totally unscientific advice, but try eating lots of plain yogurt and drinking pure cranberry juice just to keep all the "right" kinds of bacteria working well. Otherwise see your doctor about possible yeast infection - I've had them a few times and it's no big deal really. Just treat and move on (but see your doctor first if you've never had one just to be sure). And, yes, I've heard that we are supposed to always go pee after sex and wipe things down, but obviously not when TTC!!!Click to expand...


Thanks :) I like your unscientific advice. Something is going on in there so I hope it's a baby making machine down there lol :) I love cran juice. I have been drinking it and eating yogurt since ttc because I knew leaving baby making fluids in there would eventually lead to something lol. So far so good though. Today no sign of irritation. Still creamy cm but only if I check. I think that's a good sign for me. Gosh who knows. Thanks ladies :) !!


----------



## DSemcho

Future Mom said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Guess what! Nausea kicked in today around 2:30pm.... 2 hours later, still nauseous.
> 
> :dance::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

It's so hard to not get excited =/


----------



## squirrel.

DSemcho, is nausea a new sign for you?

x


----------



## DSemcho

I usually don't get it until a day or two before AF shows. It just showed up today, which makes me semi-hopeful because I had spotting on Thursday and Friday (which I never get that much mid-cycle). And that was on 5/6 & 6/7DPO


----------



## qwk

FX Desemcho :)


----------



## squirrel.

DSemcho said:


> I usually don't get it until a day or two before AF shows. It just showed up today, which makes me semi-hopeful because I had spotting on Thursday and Friday (which I never get that much mid-cycle). And that was on 5/6 & 6/7DPO

Sounds good!!! :thumbup: I hope this is your month! 

x


----------



## kit603

DSemcho said:


> I usually don't get it until a day or two before AF shows. It just showed up today, which makes me semi-hopeful because I had spotting on Thursday and Friday (which I never get that much mid-cycle). And that was on 5/6 & 6/7DPO

That sounds positive, good luck! When are you due to test?


----------



## DSemcho

AF due between 30NOV and 2DEC. Testing either 28NOV or 29NOV.


----------



## kit603

Cool  Well, fingers crossed for you and sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## DSemcho

To make today even better, I'm downloading The Day Of The Doctor to watch... EEK!! And DH said we can take a trip to the Edelweiss Resort in Germany :D


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Well ladies pray for my eggy to hold off in ovulation, after a strange last cycle which I don't think I ovulated and hubs was home, AF arrived early giving me an only 22day cycle, so onto cd6 and hubs due home Wednesday but already having plenty cm some of which is changing from creamy to more eggwhite really hope I can wait till he is home as next 2 cycles I think I am pretty much out due to hubs rotation. Last month basically had no cm and negative opk, started opk on cd 4 so today very hint of 2nd line so hoping fir positives thus month and hoping from Wednesday onwards oh and hope he gets home on time  good luck ladies x


----------



## tracdesi

Lindreed said:


> And also more cm this month than I have ever seen before. I am so incredibly new to this since I was on mirena with no period five years. What I saw may have even been cm. It may take a number of cycles for me to figure out what my body is doing. I do feel different this month than others though. Hopefully in a good way. What dpo are u?

I have read that thrush is some women's first signs of pregnancy... And :thumbup: It was for me :)


----------



## Lindreed

Eeeek ! Well thanks for the pick me up I sure hope so. I am only anywhere between 3 and 5 dpo so I dunno... Apparently I shouldn't feel a symptom like that this early ...? I may... Just may be feeling things that don't exist but that burning sensation women describe around their nipples... Well I've had that today and I never get sensations like that. Also weird tummy twinges. Either I have crossed the line into complete insanity or my body is doing some weird things . Is anyone else around the dpo I am and feelin anything at all? Fx for us all !


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lindreed said:


> Eeeek ! Well thanks for the pick me up I sure hope so. I am only anywhere between 3 and 5 dpo so I dunno... Apparently I shouldn't feel a symptom like that this early ...? I may... Just may be feeling things that don't exist but that burning sensation women describe around their nipples... Well I've had that today and I never get sensations like that. Also weird tummy twinges. Either I have crossed the line into complete insanity or my body is doing some weird things . Is anyone else around the dpo I am and feelin anything at all? Fx for us all !

Are 100% about when you ovulated? Any chance you could be a few days further along?


----------



## PeachDaisy

Got a positive OPK today, CD 10...much earlier than expected. So.....can you put me down for say.....the 10th? Please and thank you :)


----------



## meg0814

Lindreed said:


> Eeeek ! Well thanks for the pick me up I sure hope so. I am only anywhere between 3 and 5 dpo so I dunno... Apparently I shouldn't feel a symptom like that this early ...? I may... Just may be feeling things that don't exist but that burning sensation women describe around their nipples... Well I've had that today and I never get sensations like that. Also weird tummy twinges. Either I have crossed the line into complete insanity or my body is doing some weird things . Is anyone else around the dpo I am and feelin anything at all? Fx for us all !

I'm *pretty* sure I'm exactly where you are DPO wise! I got a positive OPK on the 17th, so I think I'm about 3-5 days DPO as well. So far I've had dull/mild cramps and been a little tired/light headed. I've felt a tiny bit sick to my stomach, but I think that's mostly my head playing games with me. But! I think I know what you're talking about with the tummy twinges.. if so I'm also experiencing that. And definitely more CM than normal. It sometimes literally feels like what it does when my period is starting. Not enough to be in my underwear though thank goodness (sorry for TMI!). Every time I google info about symptom spotting it seems like it's too early for most of the things I'm feeling- so I'm wondering if I'm just going crazy hoping haha. We'll see! FX for everyone and baby dust all around! :dust:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Ahhh just done a opk and I would say half way to getting a positive 36 hours to go before hubs home weather permitting wonder if I just sit with legs crossed for 3 days I can delay ovulation only on cd 7 but due to only having a 22 day cycle last month thought I might o early this month usually o cd 11 or 12 also had temp dip today but was cold through night 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## DSemcho

AHH!! Thursday can't come soon enough :(


----------



## squirrel.

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Ahhh just done a opk and I would say half way to getting a positive 36 hours to go before hubs home weather permitting wonder if I just sit with legs crossed for 3 days I can delay ovulation only on cd 7 but due to only having a 22 day cycle last month thought I might o early this month usually o cd 11 or 12 also had temp dip today but was cold through night
> 
> Good luck ladies x

If you haven't got a positive OPK yet and get one tomorrow or even the day after, then it's still 12-24 hours before the egg is released and another 24 hours after that before it dies. So you're still in with a chance! 

xx


----------



## Lindreed

meg0814 said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> Eeeek ! Well thanks for the pick me up I sure hope so. I am only anywhere between 3 and 5 dpo so I dunno... Apparently I shouldn't feel a symptom like that this early ...? I may... Just may be feeling things that don't exist but that burning sensation women describe around their nipples... Well I've had that today and I never get sensations like that. Also weird tummy twinges. Either I have crossed the line into complete insanity or my body is doing some weird things . Is anyone else around the dpo I am and feelin anything at all? Fx for us all !
> 
> I'm *pretty* sure I'm exactly where you are DPO wise! I got a positive OPK on the 17th, so I think I'm about 3-5 days DPO as well. So far I've had dull/mild cramps and been a little tired/light headed. I've felt a tiny bit sick to my stomach, but I think that's mostly my head playing games with me. But! I think I know what you're talking about with the tummy twinges.. if so I'm also experiencing that. And definitely more CM than normal. It sometimes literally feels like what it does when my period is starting. Not enough to be in my underwear though thank goodness (sorry for TMI!). Every time I google info about symptom spotting it seems like it's too early for most of the things I'm feeling- so I'm wondering if I'm just going crazy hoping haha. We'll see! FX for everyone and baby dust all around! :dust:Click to expand...


Eeek so exciting !! Well I will be stalking you in this forum then :) I have a good feeing :) I woke up this am with tons of creamy cm... No head games here, I honestly never have seen this before and we did not bd last night. Last night dull twinges and this is the third day I have fallen asleep at 8 . The cm is my biggest thing .... If I am not pregnant i am excited nonetheless to at least see cm during my cycle for the first time :)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Squirrel I am clinging on in hope!! After all the cm I am getting this month and gradual 2nd line showing on opk I am 95% sure I didn't ovulate last month and hoping this eggy is double in strength lol I suppose we can all dream  also had some back niggles and pain/cramps all from left side so getting excited about this eggy just need hubby!! Kept busy tidy though as got carried away online earlier so hit dd toy room which will be nursery and gutted it  we moved her into big room so she can get all her toys ect in one room and telling people doing front room up as proper spare room. Dd is nearly 8 so only plays with certain things do a lot gas gone and she probably won't notice as she has been at friends all day do all evidence in boot of car heading to the dump or charity shop feelin positive  

Anyone else doing much to keep their mind off baby making or question lol 

Lindreed sounding promising will be following the remainder of your 2ww with you  x


----------



## squirrel.

I am keeping my mind off it (well, trying to) by redecorating our guest room. We moved into our house in February and we're slowly getting everything in order. I have been doing up the guest room since the summer and just this week have sanded back the floorboards, painted them and varnished them. Now I'm in the process of having furniture delivered, putting up curtains, taking lots of little finishing touches out of the weird places I have stashed them over the last half year or so and putting them in their new homes. I love it! I keep going in there and looking around with a big grin on my face! 

The weekend has been tough though and I have spent a lot more time online than I should have! It makes me preoccupied thinking about TTC. Ugh! Work again tomorrow to keep me on my toes without a spare moment to myself for another week. Just how I like it when in the TWW :)

x


----------



## Lindreed

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Squirrel I am clinging on in hope!! After all the cm I am getting this month and gradual 2nd line showing on opk I am 95% sure I didn't ovulate last month and hoping this eggy is double in strength lol I suppose we can all dream  also had some back niggles and pain/cramps all from left side so getting excited about this eggy just need hubby!! Kept busy tidy though as got carried away online earlier so hit dd toy room which will be nursery and gutted it  we moved her into big room so she can get all her toys ect in one room and telling people doing front room up as proper spare room. Dd is nearly 8 so only plays with certain things do a lot gas gone and she probably won't notice as she has been at friends all day do all evidence in boot of car heading to the dump or charity shop feelin positive
> 
> Anyone else doing much to keep their mind off baby making or question lol
> 
> Lindreed sounding promising will be following the remainder of your 2ww with you  x

Thanks !! Nice to have a following I feel good about this month :) bad new though I was taking my son to hockey and witnessed a giant house fire only a few houses away. I was right beside it and Inhaled tons of smoke ... Everything we were wearing is stinky.... Has me worried and I pray it doesn't change anything. Worrying. Better news is my cm hasn't cleared up there is just tons of it. I keep going I the bathroom to see it.. Gross lol. I am over a week away from af... This has to be good !!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Two days in a row of positive OPKs. Today was more positive. We are following SMEP this month but looks like we will BD 4 days in a row instead of the three. We shall see if it's positive tomorrow too lol!


----------



## squirrel.

Sore throat at 5dpo? Possibly a good sign? From 1dpo I've had a blocked nose in the morning upon waking, which goes as the day goes on, but the sore throat is new today. My son is ill, so I probably caught it from him, but I'm hoping I caught it so quickly because Early Pregnancy Factor is lowering my immune response. Fingers crossed!

Oh, I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot this cycle! 

x


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Lindreed i just noticed you too are trying for number 2 with big age gap. My DD will be 8 early next year. Have you been trying a while?? What has made you wait so long to come back?

I didn't ever think I would be back after 7+ years but decided to overcome my fears of hyperemisis and give my DD a sibling she dreams of and complete the family we dreamed of many years ago. Its so frustrating though this time as even though we are already blessed with one I sometimes think we may have left it too long :-( I am nearly 32 and DH will be 39. Hubs new job takes him away a few weeks at a time but he was made redundant so was happy to take any job  just happened his original date for going away fitted in better with my cycle then he got called away early with has really has not best fitted in, at one point nearly went back on pill to try change my cycle but don't want to mess about with nature so will have to stay patient. I fell pregnant on cycle 4 last time and now onto 6 with ttc no.2 although missed 2 cycles with hubs and pretty sure I never ovulated last month :-( and we gave it a good go LOL hubs due home day before expected ovulation day (but like I said she might appear early) next month he is due away 2-4 days before ovulation depending on when I o thats the month I hope I do ovulate early!!!


----------



## Lindreed

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Lindreed i just noticed you too are trying for number 2 with big age gap. My DD will be 8 early next year. Have you been trying a while?? What has made you wait so long to come back?
> 
> I didn't ever think I would be back after 7+ years but decided to overcome my fears of hyperemisis and give my DD a sibling she dreams of and complete the family we dreamed of many years ago. Its so frustrating though this time as even though we are already blessed with one I sometimes think we may have left it too long :-( I am nearly 32 and DH will be 39. Hubs new job takes him away a few weeks at a time but he was made redundant so was happy to take any job  just happened his original date for going away fitted in better with my cycle then he got called away early with has really has not best fitted in, at one point nearly went back on pill to try change my cycle but don't want to mess about with nature so will have to stay patient. I fell pregnant on cycle 4 last time and now onto 6 with ttc no.2 although missed 2 cycles with hubs and pretty sure I never ovulated last month :-( and we gave it a good go LOL hubs due home day before expected ovulation day (but like I said she might appear early) next month he is due away 2-4 days before ovulation depending on when I o thats the month I hope I do ovulate early!!!

Nice to meet you !! Very big age gap. I had my son three months before college and I was only 18. My sons father has never been present in his life and it was only two years ago that I met my husband who is my sons true father of course :) ;)... I came off mirena three monts ago after being on it for five so officially I have been ttc three months. No luck yet but I know I am early in the ttc game. Mixed feelings about how my son will be with such a younger sibling but I know it will be beneficial to us due to the fact that my son is very helpful. I think that sums it up !! Excited for number two as I have been established in my career for six years and with my son I had no career, life was uncertain ... Very exciting to make an effort to ttc :) I am unfamiliar with hypermisis? Fx for you though because by reading these forums it does appear that truly anything is possible and many women have overcome great obstacles to have a little one with success!!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies can I plz join u in Decembers wait? AF due 21st dec. Baby dust to all x


----------



## Ckelly79

]Hi ladies can I plz join u in Decembers wait? AF due 21st dec. Baby dust to all x Lets hope we get some Christmas magic x


----------



## MrsLake2013

I have my crosshairs back again. Currently 6 dpo, so I will be trying to hold out until 3rd December!


----------



## chelsealynnb

You can basically already count me out...DH and I last had sex on CD11, then he was admitted to the hospital on CD13 and won't be out until Tuesday (CD16). So yeah that's the most fertile part of my cycle. Gah!! But I have an ultrasound tomorrow to see if I O'd correctly on the Clomid so I guess there's a chance I won't O until CD17...we shall see


----------



## Lindreed

chelsealynnb said:


> You can basically already count me out...DH and I last had sex on CD11, then he was admitted to the hospital on CD13 and won't be out until Tuesday (CD16). So yeah that's the most fertile part of my cycle. Gah!! But I have an ultrasound tomorrow to see if I O'd correctly on the Clomid so I guess there's a chance I won't O until CD17...we shall see

Fx super crossed for you there is still a chance !! Can ya sneak into that hospital bed ? :) just trying to cheer u up a bit :) it could still be your month !


----------



## FutureBabyG

MrsLake2013 said:


> I have my crosshairs back again. Currently 6 dpo, so I will be trying to hold out until 3rd December!

This is my first cycle actually charting and using ff. When should i see crosshairs? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## MrsLake2013

FutureBabyG said:


> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> I have my crosshairs back again. Currently 6 dpo, so I will be trying to hold out until 3rd December!
> 
> This is my first cycle actually charting and using ff. When should i see crosshairs? Any help is appreciated.Click to expand...

This was my first cycle temping as well, so I'm not much help really.
But I think the rule is 3-4 days of higher temps and ff will put cross hairs on your chart. As you can see on my chart, my temps are all over the place!!
I can see you've had 2 positive opk's and got lots of bd in so I'd be thinking you might be in with a good chance! Keep putting your temps in and hopefully you'll get the cross hairs soon :)


----------



## xnmd1

i still havent ovulated yet .. this is very strange for me. normally i would have ov'd 3 days ago.... idk whats going on

so im guessing my AF will be later than expected this month? depending on if/when i ovulate i might have to change my testing date.

this sucks....


----------



## FutureBabyG

MrsLake2013 said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> I have my crosshairs back again. Currently 6 dpo, so I will be trying to hold out until 3rd December!
> 
> This is my first cycle actually charting and using ff. When should i see crosshairs? Any help is appreciated.Click to expand...
> 
> This was my first cycle temping as well, so I'm not much help really.
> But I think the rule is 3-4 days of higher temps and ff will put cross hairs on your chart. As you can see on my chart, my temps are all over the place!!
> I can see you've had 2 positive opk's and got lots of bd in so I'd be thinking you might be in with a good chance! Keep putting your temps in and hopefully you'll get the cross hairs soon :)Click to expand...

Yay! Got them today. Thank you.


----------



## DSemcho

Nothing really new except a bit more spotting this AM. Me and DH DTD last night and when he bumped my cervix it hurt, which has me concerned because the last two times it hurt was when I had PID. Appt tomorrow afternoon so I can figure out if it is PID... And maybe (Fx'd) get a beta done lol.


----------



## xnmd1

on the plus side of me not ovulating when i should have... im pretty sure in ovulating today. i have LOADS of EWCM!! This is the first time i got ewcm since i went off the pill 6 months ago ... verrrry exciting!

OH and I wont get a chance to dtd today though so hopfully theres some spermies up there from yesterday morning.


----------



## kit603

Only 5dpo today but the 2ww is already becoming unbearable - I just want to know whether I'm pregnant or not already! I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot because I know I'll drive myself crazy but last night and this morning I've been really emotional - keep bursting into tears for no apparent reason, even whilst OH and I were just cuddled up on the sofa watching a film (and not even a sad one!)

I doubt it's pregnancy related because if I am going to be pregnant this cycle then I've probably not even implanted yet, but OH mentioned this morning that the last time I was like this was just before I got my BFP last year and he thinks it's a symptom. Again, this is really unusual because he usually avoids any talk of pregnancy before AF is due - he hates that I symptom spot or test early and he's usually so laid back and calm and never speculates before AF is due.

:shrug:


----------



## DSemcho

My DH keeps saying I'm not pregnant cause we didn't do anything this cycle. We DTD 3 times during my fertile days.


----------



## kit603

DSemcho said:


> My DH keeps saying I'm not pregnant cause we didn't do anything this cycle. We DTD 3 times during my fertile days.

:haha: Sounds like you did enough! Lol x

Good luck x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dsemcho only time will tell. How many dpo are you now and when are you teating.


----------



## DSemcho

9/10DPO today. I theoretically could test tomorrow but I'm trying to wait until Thur or Friday.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The waiting game is the worst. It does sound like you have done what you can. Fx'd for you.
I'm only cd6 and feel like the clock has stopped. I wish I could just be relaxed and go with the flow but I don't seem to be able to. Good news is that dh knows im obsessive and she just goes along for the ride.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

*He*


----------



## biscuitgal

Alright - took my first dose of expectorant this morning and my Dr says to start BD every other day starting today so I dunno if my DH is ready for this seduction train


----------



## biscuitgal

DSemcho said:


> My DH keeps saying I'm not pregnant cause we didn't do anything this cycle. We DTD 3 times during my fertile days.

Silly boys, they don't know how it works... :roll::haha:


----------



## DSemcho

Yeah. He's mad cause I'm not going to the gym until I know for sure.


----------



## Lindreed

Here's a question opposite to the above. I'm a runner and I run at least every other day. This am I still have odd symptoms. Seems like there is a swollen gland left breast, the runs this morn tmi and cramps a bit. I have a run today but I don't know what to do? If I have run all my life can I keep running in tww ? Will I bump the poor egg off the wall?


----------



## PeachDaisy

Lindreed said:


> Here's a question opposite to the above. I'm a runner and I run at least every other day. This am I still have odd symptoms. Seems like there is a swollen gland left breast, the runs this morn tmi and cramps a bit. I have a run today but I don't know what to do? If I have run all my life can I keep running in tww ? Will I bump the poor egg off the wall?

From what I have always been told, you can continue to do just about anything you have always done while pregnant, just nothing new. So I don't think during the TWW running will hurt anything. I doubt we can bump the lil guy around when our body is doing it's thing ;)


----------



## biscuitgal

I'm a runner, too - run run run run, girl!


----------



## Lindreed

Yes thanks ladies I feel better about it. Going for a run today then :) I might try to tread lightly... Not gonna lie :p


----------



## buckeyegirl9

I'd like to join! I'll be testing Dec 6th. Been trying 2 years, so excited but nervous. :shrug:


----------



## Princesa7

CD 6 and nothing to report lol just getting ready to get the SMEP into action and got my OPK's ready to go!! lol


----------



## 17e

Hello ladies. I'm waiting to test on the 5th and it's keeping me up at night! I had an MC at 9 wks back in September - saddest thing ever. I have been running quite regularly up until I found out i was pregnant. Can't help but blame all that running for losing my baby #2. I have stopped running since but will try to ease back on to it coz I'm feeling a bit fatso right now :) anyway TTC again this month in November and hoping for that Bfp. Good luck to us all!


----------



## Jokerette

this thread moves so fast!! :wave: hope youre all doing well. I am 2dpo now... so excited!


----------



## qwk

Almost December, looking forward to seeing some bfps!!

So sorry for your loss 17e...

:dust: to all!

Also I realized i am a crazy person and looking at cycle days v dates - I would actually be testing December 17! If my date could be changed that would be great :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I cant wait to see some bfps too. Anyone testing this wknd or sooner?


----------



## Rainbow gems

I tried a mid stream pg test today i sort of missed the stick and had the window where the results are shown(TMI?)
i think i might have seen a squinter:wacko:
or because i sort of missed the stick could that be why?
(honestly i don't keep track of my cycles AF could come between 27nov-2dec) also have no idea how many DPO i am, 

no symptoms yet...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Front page updated!


----------



## Lindreed

ReadynWaiting said:


> I cant wait to see some bfps too. Anyone testing this wknd or sooner?

Yes this weekend if I can hold off lol !! You feeling positive ?!???


----------



## junbait

6 DPO and absolutely no symtoms. Don't know whether to be :growlmad: or :cry:


----------



## squirrel.

I'm going to be testing at 10dpo on Friday (probably sooner too if I'm honest, but not expecting to see anything that early). Then I'll test every day after that till a BFP or AF shows.

Junbait try not to feel dismayed. If you go on the premise that you only get symptoms after hCG enters your system and that you only get hCG after implantation, which is usually between 6-12 dpo, then 6dpo really is too early for symptoms. My only symptoms really are illness (which could be caused by EPF, a very early pregnancy hormone which lowers your immune system as soon as you conceive) and my usual post-O symptoms caused by progesterone - slightly tender breasts and crampy feeling. I do also have blue veins on my chest, which is new, but other than that, nothing new. So try not to worry! 

Also, when I was pregnant with my son, before I got my BFP the only symptoms I had were blue veins on my chest and I went off alcohol the weekend before I got it (at what must have been 12/13dpo - working back from my due date, we weren't trying so I didn't count dpo then). 

x


----------



## HGsurvivor05

This thread is heating up nicely LOL 
just need the BFP to turn the heat up even more 

Lindreed, I am a bit worried about DD reaction although at the moment its all she goes on about although she is very close to both of us so I am sure there will be a bit of uncertainty about a new bundle appearing but also like your son she is a loving wee girl who is fantastic around little ones and dotes on babies. 

AFM a very close positive on my OPK today so thinking I will get a positive tomorrow for sure if not through the night will keep an eye on my temps. still having pains in left side ovary and lots of EWCM last 2 days. Hurry up hubby!!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'll be testing on Sunday if I can hold on until then. :) Today, I'm having a very distinctive symptom that I got when I was 5DPO with Harrison, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I haven't experienced this since then!


----------



## mrsswaffer

squirrel., are you sure today's temp was 37.6 and not 36.7? That's a very dramatic temp spike!! :wacko:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ladies, in the November thread, a wise woman told me "It's not over until AF shows". I was ABSOLUTELY SURE November was NOT my month, hence creating this thread even before AF was due. I had a few symptoms, but nothing major. I symptoms spotted like CRAZY. I peed on sticks EVERY DAY, sometimes twice a day, or more, from 1dpo. By 8dpo, I gave up, because every single stick was stark white, negative. I literally just let go of any hope of November being my month.

I gave up mostly, too, because three psychics predicted December as the BFP or birth month, and I had just come out of a tubal reversal surgery in September. It`s practically unheard of for a woman to get pregnant off the first cycle post-reversal.

The night of 10dpo, I was still peeing on sticks, just to get rid of them and I thought I was shadows or evaps on dollar store tests, but my phone wouldn`t pick up the line. That night, I had a dream that I got a "Don't even have to squint to see it" BFP. It was now 5am and I decided to pee on one last dollar store test. It was 11dpo. Stark negative again.

It was then I decided to use up my last FRER. I was officially giving up on this cycle, and AF was due in two days. Peed on the FRER and went to throw it out 3 minutes later. Bam. BFP. HCG were 16 that day.

NEVER give up til AF shows.


----------



## MrsLake2013

Between 6 and 7 dpo and I went to bed last night with subtle little cramps very low in my belly. Let's hope it's my egg snuggling in getting nice and comfy.
I'm thinking I might cave and test on sunday, that will make me 12dpo. I've got a busy week ahead so hopefully won't test earlier!


----------



## Jbbsturm

Ill be between 12 and 14 dpo on Saturday so I think I will test than. I've had lower belly twinges and back aches. My boobs have been sore the past few days. I feel like I always get similar symptoms and never get a BFP. Hopefully this month will be different.


----------



## Jbbsturm

I also had a huge temp spike 3 days ago. I don't know what that means.


----------



## Lindreed

Ok I'm kind if freaking out and I may have already posted this in another area but I don't know what to think. I've been having symptoms so maybe ff has calculated my dpo wrong but this morning I woke up and felt a painful lumpish thing in my left breast, it's still there and painful to touch. What it feels like is a swollen node if that makes sense. It hurts to touch and if I bounce about.... I have been having tingling nipples off and on but what if this isn't a preggo symptom and it is a breast lump !???? I had by dh feel them and he said it is quite obviously there....

Has anyone heard of this as an early sign ? Should I be concerned? Could this be a swollen milk duct... Not a good feeling


----------



## MrsLake2013

Lindreed said:


> Ok I'm kind if freaking out and I may have already posted this in another area but I don't know what to think. I've been having symptoms so maybe ff has calculated my dpo wrong but this morning I woke up and felt a painful lumpish thing in my left breast, it's still there and painful to touch. What it feels like is a swollen node if that makes sense. It hurts to touch and if I bounce about.... I have been having tingling nipples off and on but what if this isn't a preggo symptom and it is a breast lump !???? I had by dh feel them and he said it is quite obviously there....
> 
> Has anyone heard of this as an early sign ? Should I be concerned? Could this be a swollen milk duct... Not a good feeling

My suggestion is that anything that is unusual is best to be spoken to with a doctor. This could be nothing, but it could be something. Please go and see a doctor!


----------



## Lindreed

I will, I just was there lol !! I really hate going... I am leaving town for two days tomorrow at lunch though for work... It'll have to wait.... It's really freaking me out now. I need reassurance lol !


----------



## Future Mom

Lindreed said:


> Ok I'm kind if freaking out and I may have already posted this in another area but I don't know what to think. I've been having symptoms so maybe ff has calculated my dpo wrong but this morning I woke up and felt a painful lumpish thing in my left breast, it's still there and painful to touch. What it feels like is a swollen node if that makes sense. It hurts to touch and if I bounce about.... I have been having tingling nipples off and on but what if this isn't a preggo symptom and it is a breast lump !???? I had by dh feel them and he said it is quite obviously there....
> 
> Has anyone heard of this as an early sign ? Should I be concerned? Could this be a swollen milk duct... Not a good feeling

I agree - see a doctor!


----------



## Future Mom

I'm going crazy at 6 dpo...:wacko:


----------



## EMSwife1124

Hi ladies :) hope everyone is doing well! I thought being close to Thanksgiving would give me something to distract myself with all of the family coming in... but I was wrong. All I can so is overanalyze every twinge or ache. I am anywhere from 6-8 dpo. My app says 6 days but I'm thinking I O'd a day or two sooner. I'm thinking about testing on Friday the 29th even though I told myself I'd hold off until the 3rd! We shall see what happens. 
Can't wait to see the updates from everyone once the tests start getting peed on :) GL!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lindreed said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see some bfps too. Anyone testing this wknd or sooner?
> 
> Yes this weekend if I can hold off lol !! You feeling positive ?!???Click to expand...

I'm only cd6 so I'm far off of the tww. I am feeling positive about getting this ttc show on the road. This is my first cycle ttc after dd was born. I have been temping, stocked on opks and hpts now I just need the timing to be right and that little bean to snuggle in for the ling haul. 
I'm hoping to hear about some bfps this wknd and to get Dec started right! Let's go ladies, your cheerleaders are cheering you on!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

*long*


----------



## squirrel.

mrsswaffer said:


> squirrel., are you sure today's temp was 37.6 and not 36.7? That's a very dramatic temp spike!! :wacko:

Yep very sure, had to check a few times. I had a fever last night though and still a bit of one this morning so that's why it's so high. I'm going to disregard it after I have a few more temps under my belt, but as I still feel ill I think my temp may stay fever-elevated for a day or two yet.

x


----------



## Jbbsturm

I'm excited for testing to start.


----------



## Jbbsturm

Is a spike in temperature at 7DPO a good sign?


----------



## Meljenn

I'm just on cd6 and can't wait to get busy. I hope everyone gets a Christmas miracle!

It would be awesome to unwrap a BFP


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi! Can you please add me for 12/13. Triggering tomorrow morning and IUI will be done 11/27/13. Kind of nervous. This will be my 4th IUI. I took a 3-4 month break. No cyst on my ovaries this cycle. Which is pretty shocking. I'm not even in the TWW and already stressing. Of course. :dust: to everyone this month.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

So excited to start pee'ing on my OPK's tomorrow :dance: I will be on CD5. Last month I ovulated on CD18, seems so far away.


----------



## Renaendel

Jbbsturm said:


> Is a spike in temperature at 7DPO a good sign?

It is a great sign. Can't it be testing day yet?? Just one more week and the holiday BFPs can begin.


----------



## biscuitgal

I meant to pee on an OPK today but I forgot. At least we got in some BD - per Dr's orders. :D Definitely will test OPK tomorrow.


----------



## Rainbow gems

Is Anyone else keeping TTC private like me?
(other than you ladies)


----------



## Jbaby90

Yes me......well only my brother knows  we are pretty close and work together so we talk


----------



## FutureBabyG

No one knows my dh and i are trying. don't need any added pressures.


----------



## squirrel.

People knew we were going to start trying in the Autumn (because we told people a long time ago), so now I'm getting questioning looks all the time. We don't talk to anyone about it now though. The only person that really knows is my colleague/good friend because we see each other all the time and I had to tell someone!

x


----------



## DSemcho

So I still have some pink coming out of my cervix (barely) but I'm surprised by that because my cervix feels super closed 

ALSO, I got one of those fertility readings done by Cheri22.


Spoiler
They are showing me a little boy and they relate him to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

They are showing me someone who I always going to see exactly what is needed and then takes care of it. He is the type that is always going to be honorable. The type that is always going to ensure that he understands what is needed of him and he is always going to pull through. I am seeing him always looking for what he can do to make better, and always very logical in his approach of things. Often using common sense with things, that people seem to forget, and coming up with ideas that make it a lot easier, faster and better than how it was being done previous.

I am seeing him with his hair a bit more on the fine side, and seems to start to go bald in his 20s. They are showing him to always have a slender build, and wears clothes that are a bit more 'dressy casual".

When it comes to career paths, they are showing him working in engineering.

When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 28. They will have two boys of their own


----------



## mrsswaffer

We're TTC in secret. No-one but BnB knows. :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We have told a couple of friends but that is it. I don't like the pressure and there is enough of that just ttc. 
Dsemcho-what do you think about your reading?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

We haven't told anyone. It's none of people's business, we made the mistake of telling DH's family when we were trying for #1, and they kept asking me if I was pregnant almost every single month.


----------



## kit603

We were TTC in secret until I got my BFP last year. Even though I was really early, only 6 weeks, we did tell our parents - we wouldn't have told anybody else until 12 weeks at least.

I told my best friend about the miscarriage a few months later, and she's been really supportive - I didn't want anybody at all to know last year, but now I'm really glad for the support and she knows that we are TTC now.

They know that we've been TTC for years and are having difficulties - so they are really good at not symptom spotting or asking the question - they know I'd tell them as soon as I was ready to share it if I was pregnant and that they'd be the first to know.

She did joke that I should have shares in Clearblue the other day though - she got a fresh toilet roll out of the cupboard when she was at my house over the weekend and there's just a massive stack of CB pregnancy tests, CB fertility monitor testing sticks, ICs, FRERs and empty plastic cups :haha: (It's probably a good job she does know i'm TTC already)


----------



## 17e

I was wondering if any of you guys haven't tested yet this cycle? I've got an extra kit sitting in my cabinet and I've held back testing for a week now since I've started feeling nauseous!! Puked in the bathroom a few times though nothing came out. This morning I saw dried up nipple discharge on my shirt (tmi sorry). Increasingly sensitive with food and other scents like the smell of sunny side up eggs in the morning makes me want to gag. I haven't been sleeping well since , too. Maybe that's why I'm a bit crazy now. Haha. I might be 10 dpo today but not sure.. The suspense is killing me. Been pregnant 2x before, DD is 4 yo who is still playing way past bedtime one is in heaven MC at 9 wks. My question is for those of you who haven't tested yet how did u find the strength to wait? :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

I had an ultrasound yesterday, CD15, to confirm ovulation and I had just recently ovulated. Due to DH's accident we haven't been able to BD since CD11 so you can basically count me out this month :( Poo! Will try again next cycle.


----------



## squirrel.

chelsealynnb said:


> I had an ultrasound yesterday, CD15, to confirm ovulation and I had just recently ovulated. Due to DH's accident we haven't been able to BD since CD11 so you can basically count me out this month :( Poo! Will try again next cycle.

There is still a chance. If you had fertile CM on CD11, then the sperm could have survived until CD15. I've heard of sperm surviving 5/6 days in the right environment. You might also have ovulated on CD14? So then the sperm would only have to survive for 3 days.

Fingers crossed for you.

x


----------



## kit603

I've been trying so hard not to symptom spot but last night I was getting twinges in my left hand side that felt like ovulation pain but slightly lower down and a lot milder. I was really hoping that it might be implantation and it carried on this morning as well. But, this afternoon i'm getting the same pain on the other side.. so now worried it may not be implantation after all...


----------



## DSemcho

ReadynWaiting said:


> We have told a couple of friends but that is it. I don't like the pressure and there is enough of that just ttc.
> Dsemcho-what do you think about your reading?

Honestly I think it was a great reading. Me and my DH have always said "he will do this" or "he will that". And since I've been with my DH I've had dreams about the same little boy several times. And the fine hair would be my fault lol. And the personality is all my husband for the most part.



kit603 said:


> We were TTC in secret until I got my BFP last year. Even though I was really early, only 6 weeks, we did tell our parents - we wouldn't have told anybody else until 12 weeks at least.
> 
> I told my best friend about the miscarriage a few months later, and she's been really supportive - I didn't want anybody at all to know last year, but now I'm really glad for the support and she knows that we are TTC now.
> 
> They know that we've been TTC for years and are having difficulties - so they are really good at not symptom spotting or asking the question - they know I'd tell them as soon as I was ready to share it if I was pregnant and that they'd be the first to know.
> 
> She did joke that I should have shares in Clearblue the other day though - she got a fresh toilet roll out of the cupboard when she was at my house over the weekend and there's just a massive stack of CB pregnancy tests, CB fertility monitor testing sticks, ICs, FRERs and empty plastic cups :haha: (It's probably a good job she does know i'm TTC already)

Our parents/siblings know we are TTC, and other than that only about 4 other people know we are. When we get our BFP we're not telling ANYONE (I might tell one person) until 12/14 weeks along.



chelsealynnb said:


> I had an ultrasound yesterday, CD15, to confirm ovulation and I had just recently ovulated. Due to DH's accident we haven't been able to BD since CD11 so you can basically count me out this month :( Poo! Will try again next cycle.

I'm sorry chelsea :( Hopefully the CD11 was enough!!



So I just got back from the doctor, and she swabbed my cervix and there was quite a bit of orange/red on it. Then when she swabbed again there was nothing. And she said she didn't see anything abnormal in my vagina or with my cervix, so either I'm pregnant or AF is coming! She said that maybe the pain I had Sunday night was just from my cervix experiencing the "trauma" that is my husband's penis lol.


----------



## 17e

qwk said:


> Almost December, looking forward to seeing some bfps!!
> 
> So sorry for your loss 17e...
> 
> :dust: to all!
> 
> Also I realized i am a crazy person and looking at cycle days v dates - I would actually be testing December 17! If my date could be changed that would be great :)

Thanks qwk :) Good luck!


----------



## Lindreed

DSemcho said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry chelsea :( Hopefully the CD11 was enough!!
> 
> 
> 
> So I just got back from the doctor, and she swabbed my cervix and there was quite a bit of orange/red on it. Then when she swabbed again there was nothing. And she said she didn't see anything abnormal in my vagina or with my cervix, so either I'm pregnant or AF is coming! She said that maybe the pain I had Sunday night was just from my cervix experiencing the "trauma" that is my husband's penis lol.
> 
> 
> Omg lol... That made my morning hahaha !!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## DSemcho

Lol it's really what she said!! I love my doctor here on base, she loves that I ask all kinds of questions, and she answers them to. And she's blunt.


----------



## biscuitgal

Well I thought we mostly were keeping it secret other than me telling my sister and maybe another lady friend in a discreet private conversation, but my husband actually told his gaming friends last week when we were gaming together! I was like ! :O ! hahahaha :D It was exciting though to have him talk about it publicly in a way... but anyway.


----------



## DSemcho

What do you play on biscuit? And what game?


----------



## biscuitgal

It's a role playing group :D Like D&D - we're doing a campaign right now in Earthdawn (just another gaming system)


----------



## junbait

squirrel. said:


> I'm going to be testing at 10dpo on Friday (probably sooner too if I'm honest, but not expecting to see anything that early). Then I'll test every day after that till a BFP or AF shows.
> 
> Junbait try not to feel dismayed. If you go on the premise that you only get symptoms after hCG enters your system and that you only get hCG after implantation, which is usually between 6-12 dpo, then 6dpo really is too early for symptoms. My only symptoms really are illness (which could be caused by EPF, a very early pregnancy hormone which lowers your immune system as soon as you conceive) and my usual post-O symptoms caused by progesterone - slightly tender breasts and crampy feeling. I do also have blue veins on my chest, which is new, but other than that, nothing new. So try not to worry!
> 
> Also, when I was pregnant with my son, before I got my BFP the only symptoms I had were blue veins on my chest and I went off alcohol the weekend before I got it (at what must have been 12/13dpo - working back from my due date, we weren't trying so I didn't count dpo then).
> 
> x

Thanks squirrel. It is too early, but I was ready to panic yesterday for not seeing anything that looked remotely close to a symptom. I just need to relax and wait this out for one more week at least.


----------



## DSemcho

biscuitgal said:


> It's a role playing group :D Like D&D - we're doing a campaign right now in Earthdawn (just another gaming system)

Me and DH play XBox (beat Diablo III on first play through) and we play LoL on PC


----------



## junbait

Rainbow gems said:


> Is Anyone else keeping TTC private like me?
> (other than you ladies)

Yeah, we are TTC in secret. Haven't told anyone else other than bnb. There is already pressure from both sides and if we tell them we are TTC, I'm afraid they'll just make it more stressful for me. So for now, we are TTC privately and when a BFP does show up, I probably won't share the news with anyone (except bnb) for a good 12 weeks or so.


----------



## Rainbow gems

Good to know im not the only one:happydance:
me and OH haven't told anyone and won't until we get a BFP, 
doesn't help our family don't get on, especially me and soon to be MIL :dohh:


----------



## biscuitgal

DSemcho said:


> Me and DH play XBox (beat Diablo III on first play through) and we play LoL on PC

When we console game we're a playstation family. :)


----------



## DSemcho

We're jumping ship to Playstation with the new release.


----------



## Rainbow gems

How could you ladies xbox one is the way to go...
saying that OH is always glued to the xbox now xbox one has been released no chance in BD'ing for the next few months..:dohh:


----------



## Renaendel

My shadowrun group knows. Our best friends are in the group and one other lady there is trying also.

The pressure just went away from people after the miscarriages.

And finally no I don't have the strength to not test and I am ok with it. I love my morning wondfo ritual and I am sticking to it.


----------



## squirrel.

I grew up loving video games! As a child of the 80s with two older brothers I feel I had no choice :) My husband isn't into them though and we don't even have a TV. He's a musician and would rather listen to music (or most of the time, play music!).

I've lasted nearly 6 years without a video game system though and I'm about to crack. I'm waiting till after Christmas and then I'll be buying either a PS4 or XBox One, depending on which one gets better reviews and has better games at the time.

I've just done up our guest room into a beautiful shabby chic, vintage, feminine dream and plan on putting a TV and game station in there. Won't look quite right, but as my husband put it the other day, it's my woman cave, so it'll only be me that sees it. I'm also planning on putting a Mac Pro in there when I've saved up for one (hopefully in a few months!!).

Agh, I am such a nerd, I can't wait!

x


----------



## DSemcho

Rainbow gems said:


> How could you ladies xbox one is the way to go...
> saying that OH is always glued to the xbox now xbox one has been released no chance in BD'ing for the next few months..:dohh:

Haha down with XBox One and it's disc drive failures!!!!



squirrel. said:


> I grew up loving video games! As a child of the 80s with two older brothers I feel I had no choice :) My husband isn't into them though and we don't even have a TV. He's a musician and would rather listen to music (or most of the time, play music!).
> 
> I've lasted nearly 6 years without a video game system though and I'm about to crack. I'm waiting till after Christmas and then I'll be buying either a PS4 or XBox One, depending on which one gets better reviews and has better games at the time.
> 
> I've just done up our guest room into a beautiful shabby chic, vintage, feminine dream and plan on putting a TV and game station in there. Won't look quite right, but as my husband put it the other day, it's my woman cave, so it'll only be me that sees it. I'm also planning on putting a Mac Pro in there when I've saved up for one (hopefully in a few months!!).
> 
> Agh, I am such a nerd, I can't wait!
> 
> x

I love them to. Thankfully DH loves video games and music - he plays guitar and I'm learning piano. We also have two XBox 360's (one in bedroom and one in livingroom) and we usually play together a lot. I think we beat Borderlands 2 like 5 times lol. But he's recently addicted to League Of Legends...so.. boo. But we've DTD more since he started playing lol. 

I actually ordered myself a NES with Super Mario Bros 3 for my birthday :) And I have a SNES with Final Fantasy II, III and DOOM for it. I think the SNES with games and extra controller costed me like $180. Well spent though. Perfect console, no yellowing on the TV or the console itself.


----------



## squirrel.

I have such fond memories of the NES. I remember the double game cassette with Mario on one side and Duck Hunt on the other. We had the Duck Hunt gun and I remember being so amazed that it worked, I used to wonder how all the time.

My favourite classic gaming console though was the N64. If I could get hold of one of those with Zelda and the Ocarina of Time then I would be in heaven! I wish Nintendo were bringing out a decent new system (as I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Zelda series) - I don't like this Wii U business with having a massive controller with a screen on it, or the whole movement parts of the games. Give me an old fashioned controller anyday.

x


----------



## biscuitgal

squirrel - what kind of a musician? I am a musician as well, I play trombone.


----------



## squirrel.

biscuitgal said:


> squirrel - what kind of a musician? I am a musician as well, I play trombone.

He's an acoustic guitar playing singer-songwriter, but he is so amazing he can pick up any instrument so quickly. Check him out if you like :) EEK! Didn't realise this would play in the actual post, sorry about that! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR9gqCNsWLk

He's a full time musician now (while watching our son during the day as well). I also love music - it's one of the things we first bonded over. I love singing with him and I play the flute primarily (since childhood), but I also play the piano, cello and guitar (in varying degrees of competence :) ).

Can't imagine our house without music constantly playing.

x


----------



## DSemcho

Squirrel, check out jjgames :D That's where I got my consoles from. And they're cheap!


----------



## biscuitgal

squirrel - I like the little harmonics hit in there. I play a variety of instruments myself, but trombone is definitely "THE ONE" :) I mostly play orchestral but whatever gigs I can get.

I'm also doing a little singing in a women's barbershop chorus and quartet, but not sure how long that will last... it's really fun but they are starting to ask for dues in the chorus and I'm like - nope.  I need to get paid not pay money. hahaha :D But I think the chorus director is trying to keep me in on the downlow because I'm a strong voice and because she likes our quartet together. So we'll see what happens...

P.S. - flute was the instrument I thought I'd specialize in when I went to high school, but I ended up playing trombone. I still have my flute, though.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Fab squirell, very talented 

[URL=https://s22.photobucket.com/user/kermit20/media/private/552.jpg.html][IMG]https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b347/kermit20/private/th_552.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

tried to upload my last few opk to see what you all think???


----------



## squirrel.

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Fab squirell, very talented
> 
> [URL=https://s22.photobucket.com/user/kermit20/media/private/552.jpg.html][IMG]https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b347/kermit20/private/th_552.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> tried to upload my last few opk to see what you all think???

Looks like a positive third one down. Looks good!

x


----------



## squirrel.

biscuitgal - I know what you mean about having to play what you can get and not putting money into things :) watching my husband's career grow, he has had to do so many gigs he wasn't happy with just to get to the point now where he can be more choosey and is more well known in London on his circuit.

I think it can be such a rewarding career, but hard hard work! Good luck to you!

x


----------



## HGsurvivor05

thanks squirrel, the bottom 2 were both today, surprisingly the first of today was FMU and the bottom one was this afternoon, hoping this is a lazy egg and can wait a little longer! 24 hours before hubby is home ;-( 

I also played brass I was trumpet, been a long time since I picked her up!


----------



## biscuitgal

I play with the Vermont Philharmonic right now, which is volunteer, but I am getting more paying gigs here and there for other things. A lot of the people I play with for paid gigs are musicians with the Vermont Symphony which is a pro Orchestra, and I was told by someone that I'm better than their trombonists. But we haven't lived in Vermont that long, so I'm hoping that eventually as I grow my network I'll get the opportunity to audition and get in with them. We'll see! That's my ultimate goal here musically.


----------



## Krippy

Can you add me for December 5th please? Thank you!


----------



## Jbbsturm

I took a test today BFN. Hopefully it's just too early. I just feel like if I'm having symtoms I should get a positive test. Today my left boob feels bruised and I'm still having little cramps and back aches.


----------



## Jrepp

Have any of you used progesterone cream to ttc? My pelvic pain dr referred me to a reproductive endocrinologist for testing because she thinks I have a problem sustaining pregnancy until the placenta takes over


----------



## kfs1

Can you add me for December 6th please? Thanks!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Jbbsturm- how many dpo are you? Progesterone can play head games with you mimicking pg sx early on. I hope for you that they are pg sx and its just too early to be picked up on the hpt.


----------



## Lindreed

I think ill be super dissapointed if it is a bfn this month. The lump I found has to wait until the doc next week but I am beginning to question it. Today all day both nipples were burning and poking and I have never in my life felt that. I would be I credibly happy if the lumpish thing was due to breast changes ! Also weird sharp poking cramps. I am 7dpo. I am driving out of town for work and at one point I got really hot and nauseous....I swore I wouldn't symptom spot and I have completely lost all control lol .... I might Kick myself later for saying this but I feel pretty good about this !!! Anyone else around my dpo feeling these things ???


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hey ladies how are we all this evening (afternoon ) 

I am having mean ovulation cramps/twinges this evening. Had cramps last few days but don't think had niggles like this before, I am getting worried now as pretty sure i am ovulating and hubby cutting it fine as not due home till tomorrow evening, everything has been great this cycle plenty CM, the cramping, positive opk today, but no bloody man!!!!
Why is this baby making so hard and stressful! x

Lindreed I'm getting excited for you fingers crossed


----------



## squirrel.

Lindreed I'm 7dpo too and having some symptoms - different to what you described, but equally, I'll be disappointed if these are just more normal post-o body happenings rather than BFP related. I thought last month's barage of 'symptoms' was bad enough, I'd hate to add to them!

My 7dpo not normal symptoms (different to last month anyway):
- More severe breast pain, before they were just achey, now they're starting to have quite deep pain radiating through them throughout the day. 
- Very thirsty, I just can't drink enough water.
- Heavy crampy feeling, more severe than last cycle.

Hopefully it's good news for us both. I'm glad you're feeling good - a positive mental attitude goes a long way. I personally don't feel too good about this cycle, I don't feel bad, but I don't feel good either. We'll see what the next few days brings.

x


----------



## Lindreed

Thanks to both of you :) !! I am kind of excited but I will be really sad if this isn't the month. The symptoms I feel are brand new to me and there is no faking it.... So either it means I am preggo or my body is making adjustments post mirena. Either way we all have to stay positive. Every month we learn more about our crazy bodies and keep in mind one day we will all see a bfp. Damn we have worked hard to get it :)


----------



## Future Mom

I'm also 7 dpo but I have to say that I'm not feeling much in terms of symptoms. Maybe my breasts are a bit tender and "full." And more CM than usual I think in the past day or so. Guess I'll just have to wait for...7 more days! :dohh:


----------



## Jbbsturm

ReadynWaiting said:


> Jbbsturm- how many dpo are you? Progesterone can play head games with you mimicking pg sx early on. I hope for you that they are pg sx and its just too early to be picked up on the hpt.

I'm either 8 or 10 dpo. FF puts me at 10 based on temps but I had a super positive ovulation test 9 days ago. So I don't know.


----------



## Jbbsturm

Lindreed said:


> I think ill be super dissapointed if it is a bfn this month. The lump I found has to wait until the doc next week but I am beginning to question it. Today all day both nipples were burning and poking and I have never in my life felt that. I would be I credibly happy if the lumpish thing was due to breast changes ! Also weird sharp poking cramps. I am 7dpo. I am driving out of town for work and at one point I got really hot and nauseous....I swore I wouldn't symptom spot and I have completely lost all control lol .... I might Kick myself later for saying this but I feel pretty good about this !!! Anyone else around my dpo feeling these things ???

I've been having tingling cramps since 6 or 7 dpo and my breasts have been really sore today and yesterday.


----------



## Renaendel

Hey! You have my chart! Or at least darn close to it. I can't wait to see how things go for you.


----------



## Jbbsturm

This is my first month charting so I don't know what is normal yet but I think both our charts look pretty good. Here's hoping.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm usually going dry at this point in my cycle, but so far not.


----------



## Chattychica18

First cycle TTC its a learning experience thats for sure


----------



## Lindreed

Sounds like we all have cm, hope it's a good sign. I don't chart but man that chart looks good !


----------



## biscuitgal

Not me, I got nothin yet CM wise. Hopefully in the next couple days things start ramping up.


----------



## 17e

Jbbsturm said:


> I took a test today BFN. Hopefully it's just too early. I just feel like if I'm having symtoms I should get a positive test. Today my left boob feels bruised and I'm still having little cramps and back aches.

Same here. Bfn's suck man :-/


----------



## Lindreed

Don't worry about no cm. You hear positive things either way !! If I'm bfn this month sore boobs and tons of cm will be another ghost symptom to add to my list
Lol.... Maybe in six months once I've had every symptom I can stop symptom spotting and just consider everything " normal". Lol. One more day down ladies....


----------



## MrsLake2013

8dpo today and lots of creamy cm. When I wiped had a light brown tinge to cm as well.

Silly me did a test already and of course it was BFN


----------



## babypeanut25

I am a December tester :) Very nervous!! My ovulation ticker is off, Im actually 4 dpo.


----------



## Lirpa11

12 days till testing :-( so far away! 

I have really sensitive nipples but I think that is due to ovulation perhaps? I had a horrible tension headache yesterday afternoon for a few hours but that was probably due to being stressed at work.

C'mon testing time and BFP!


----------



## lachicasola

I'm 8 or 9 dpo and no symptoms at all, aside from slightly sensitive nipples since o. All you ladies sounds like you've got really positive symptoms and now I want some! I'm due to test on the 2nd - not that far away, but a lifetime too lol!


----------



## meg0814

Sounds like everyone is having some promising symptoms so far! I'm getting so excited the closer December gets! I finally got some symptoms today. I'm somewhere between 8-9 dpo (pos OPK on 17th) and today I felt awful. Super sick to my stomach AND really sore BBs. I switched to a sports bra which helped a lot. It seems to have passed though but not sure if that's because of the bra or not. Still feeling sick though- hoping it's a symptom and I'm not just getting sick :) still no cm though. In fact, those are still my only two "symptoms". Guess we'll see! I'm getting so excited for everyone to start testing! Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Rainbow gems

Ladies i tested and got a sqinter :BFP:
pic to be up soon or will wait a day or 2 and retake :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY! Congrats Rainbow!

I agree, don't worry about CM. I still have NONE and saw Freckle's heartbeat yesterday!


----------



## Rainbow gems

BrandiCanucks said:


> YAY! Congrats Rainbow!
> 
> I agree, don't worry about CM. I still have NONE and saw Freckle's heartbeat yesterday!

i had no cm either so i wouldn't worry,
omg im still in shock literally just took the test 

thanks brandi


----------



## meg0814

Rainbow gems said:


> Ladies i tested and got a sqinter :BFP:
> pic to be up soon or will wait a day or 2 and retake :happydance:

YAY congrats rainbow! So happy for you! :)


----------



## meg0814

BrandiCanucks said:


> YAY! Congrats Rainbow!
> 
> I agree, don't worry about CM. I still have NONE and saw Freckle's heartbeat yesterday!

Aw, that must have been so amazing BrandiCanucks! Congratulations to you too! Even if I'm a little late saying it since you had your BFP awhile back lol..


----------



## Rainbow gems

Best birthday present yet, 
even though its not until Monday, 
no drinking now that's going to be hard keeping it from people now as they will be offering me drinks :blush:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks meg. I created this group because I was CONVINCED I was out for November, and on morning, after yet another negative, I peed on my last FRER just trying to get rid of it and move on to next cycle. BAM. BFP.

I hope you ladies don't mind me sharing. I'm sending some baby dust. This was Freckle yesterday morning.
 



Attached Files:







Freckle6w1d.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## meg0814

Rainbow gems said:


> Best birthday present yet,
> even though its not until Monday,
> no drinking now that's going to be hard keeping it from people now as they will be offering me drinks :blush:

Aw, well happy early birthday as well! How many dpo were you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## meg0814

BrandiCanucks said:


> Thanks meg. I created this group because I was CONVINCED I was out for November, and on morning, after yet another negative, I peed on my last FRER just trying to get rid of it and move on to next cycle. BAM. BFP.
> 
> I hope you ladies don't mind me sharing. I'm sending some baby dust. This was Freckle yesterday morning.

AWWW! How exciting!! So, so happy for you :) thanks for sharing btw! :)


----------



## Rainbow gems

meg0814 said:


> Rainbow gems said:
> 
> 
> Best birthday present yet,
> even though its not until Monday,
> no drinking now that's going to be hard keeping it from people now as they will be offering me drinks :blush:
> 
> Aw, well happy early birthday as well! How many dpo were you if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

honestly im not to sure me and OH were trying to conceive but i didn't understand temping and it wasn't for me, and the ovulation sticks where way to expensive so it was old style TTC :blush:
AF was supposed to be due on the Sunday

also the pregnancy sticks were £13 for 2 and they where the cheapest!


----------



## Jbaby90

Congrats Rainbow on ur bfp!!!

I'm feeling pretty down about this month right now :-( I have started to get firm and sore bbs like I always do the week leading upto AF.......


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Updated the front page for you, Rainbow


----------



## Rainbow gems

Honestly think all you ladies should stop symptom spotting the only odd thing i had was feeling wet like AF was here for about 3 days and still happening 

good luck ladies lots of baby dust your way


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I ordered my OPKs off Ebay. I got 40 OPKs and 20 HPTs for $30.


----------



## kit603

Congrats Rainbow! 

I know it's way to early, but I'm a POAS Addict and tested this morning there was a faint hint of a line but it's too early to tell really - it's hard to tell if there's colour and the line looked a little thin, so may have been an evap. Will try again with FMU tomorrow


----------



## Rainbow gems

kit603 said:


> Congrats Rainbow!
> 
> I know it's way to early, but I'm a POAS Addict and tested this morning there was a faint hint of a line but it's too early to tell really - it's hard to tell if there's colour and the line looked a little thin, so may have been an evap. Will try again with FMU tomorrow

how many DPO are you?
or whens AF due?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok ladies we need pics of these tests!
Congrats rainbow and kit, you are kicking Dec off right!
Brandi soooo exciting to see that little bean with a heartbeat. My 1st scan pic is still on my fridge.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Im on cd8 and getting this smep show on the road!


----------



## DSemcho

11/12DPO, still BFN this AM.. Booo.. :/


----------



## Rainbow gems

DSemcho said:


> 11/12DPO, still BFN this AM.. Booo.. :/

sending baby dust your way,
and ready waiting will get my pic up now


----------



## DSemcho

I want to see it lol. I thought I had a shadow, but I think I wanted to see it to bad.


----------



## Rainbow gems

Gahh trying to upload but in on my mobile, photobucket won't. Work any ideas?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You can upload from your phone directly to the forum. Do an advanced reply, click Manage Attachments, attach it from there, and hit Reply.


----------



## Rainbow gems

https://s1361.photobucket.com/user/JazminZebra/media/WP_20131127_001_zpsf6f2f320.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## DSemcho

If you want you can email it to me and I can upload it for you.


----------



## kit603

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ok ladies we need pics of these tests!
> Congrats rainbow and kit, you are kicking Dec off right!
> Brandi soooo exciting to see that little bean with a heartbeat. My 1st scan pic is still on my fridge.

There's a pic of mine in the pregnancy testing board  

It's so faint on the pic on BnB that you can barely see anything, it's slightly darker IRL but still so faint. I'm still really early - only 7/8dpo, so I wasn't really expecting anything at all - was just testing because I had ICs in the house :blush: It could well be an evap yet... fingers crossed for tomorrow though.



DSemcho said:


> 11/12DPO, still BFN this AM.. Booo.. :/

:dust: It's not too late! A lot of ladies don't get BFP till after AF is due even with the high sensitivity tests. I didn't get a definite BFP till 12dpo last time x


----------



## Rainbow gems

DSemcho said:


> If you want you can email it to me and I can upload it for you.

i posted the link on previous page but my phone is stupid i could only link the url


----------



## kit603

Rainbow gems said:


> https://s1361.photobucket.com/user/JazminZebra/media/WP_20131127_001_zpsf6f2f320.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Congrats again, no mistaking that line :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, that's no squinter! That's right there and out there! :happydance: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Rainbow gems

Thank you ladies,
im that excited i had to pee on the last one,
even tho i wanted to keep it a day or two to see darker line :blush:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

No way is that a squinter rainbow. That is a beautiful line! Congrats again.

Kit I saw ur post and I think I see it on the 1st pic but im on my phone so its not totally clear. I can't wait for tomorrow to see. Those ics are not the greatest but they are cheap so using them early on you dont feel so bad. 
Dsemcho-there is still time. 11 to 12 dpo is where I get discouraged even when I was pg because you have ppl posting their 9dpo bfps but not everyone works the same way. Positive vibes coming your way!


----------



## kit603

Yeah, you don't feel guilty at all for using ICs when they're so cheap lol :haha:

I bought about 50 ICs 4-5 Months ago for about £3.60 inc postage, and I've got the exact number left to test from 7dpo-14dpo and then I've got one FRER for confirming a positive later on (hopefully!) and a whole stack of CB Digis.

I couldn't see it at all on the first pic - that's the one taken at about 6 minutes, but I could see it in real life. I can see it on the second and third pics though lol


----------



## Rainbow gems

https://s1361.photobucket.com/user/JazminZebra/media/WP_20131127_002_zps3f9455b1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

this is the test i just took look at the differance


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see something faint on the first pic, kit


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ya the 1st pic I see now is the end of the dye on the strip or something. Are the lines on 2 and 3 going up the whole strip? I can see it but not a whole line. Its so hard to capture the when they are faint.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow rainbow that looks amazing!
Ok kit tomorrow yours will be a lovely line that we can all see!


----------



## Jbbsturm

Congrats Rainbow. Beautiful test. Good luck Kit. I hope your line gets darker.


----------



## FutureBabyG

How many dpo did you guys get ur positives?


----------



## Rainbow gems

FutureBabyG said:


> How many dpo did you guys get ur positives?

not to sure but assuming 10DPO


----------



## FutureBabyG

Congrats! Did you anything to help you conceive?


----------



## Princesa7

Congrats on the BFP Rainbow!!!


----------



## kit603

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ya the 1st pic I see now is the end of the dye on the strip or something. Are the lines on 2 and 3 going up the whole strip? I can see it but not a whole line. Its so hard to capture the when they are faint.

They do go up the whole strip, but I took the pics on my phone so they're a bit blurry and I had to resize them to get them to upload to forum so they may have lost even more quality. They actually look marginally clearer on the original pic on my phone.



Rainbow gems said:


> Thank you ladies,
> im that excited i had to pee on the last one,
> even tho i wanted to keep it a day or two to see darker line :blush:

Being a POAS Addict has it's perils :haha:


----------



## junbait

Rainbow gems said:


> https://s1361.photobucket.com/user/JazminZebra/media/WP_20131127_002_zps3f9455b1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> this is the test i just took look at the differance

Congratulations


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well kit I hope this is it for you and you get your rainbow. 
For those of you with fertility issues or just taking a while to get pg I read a book last year (cant recall the name) about diet and the struggle to get pg. They linked a lot of it with gluten and people's (unknown) intolerance. The month I got pg was the month I cut out gluten and dairy. Just google gluten intolerance and fertility and a lot comes up. Read med sites only and steer clear of the forums. I was reading up on celiac last night because my son and I both have been having problems and a lot of literature came up on this.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Again this is only to be helpful not to tell anyone what they should do.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

It looks like I'm going to be ovulating later than expected as I have not yet had a positive.


----------



## Jrepp

Congratulations!!

Ready- it's funny that you mention gluten intolerance, because I spent most of the day yesterday typifying to do some investigative work on my phone (no internet yet at the new place) and stumbled upon some interesting things myself. My pelvic pain dr fought to get me a spot with an re the hospital has on contract because of my health issues and 2 losses. She mentioned that I am able to get pregnant, but was wondering if I had a progesterone issue or uterine issue preventing me from staying pregnant. I googled it, and apparently people with gluten sensitivities are more likely than not to be progesterone deficient because the adrenal glands are working hard just to maintain the body and are not able to produce enough hormones to sustain a pregnancy. I also read that your bbt should jump up at least .4 degrees after ovulation.....anything less than that is a progesterone issue. I just looked through my charts and the highest my temp increased after o was .31 degrees, with an average of .24 degrees.

I'm waiting for a call to see if a progesterone supplement would be ok until I can get in with the re.


----------



## jelissamo

Hey ladies, can i jump on board for the December testers group? I plan on testing December 6th or 7th. I had a MC back in August and just this month felt ready to try again. We've been trying since March. I used Clomid this round. I also took musinex to off-set the effects clomid has on uterus lining. I took FertileCM and Vitex and Evening Primrose as well. I'm 4 DPO right now, ovulated late this cycle (used ov pee sticks). I have moments of being hopeful, but I'm not confident. I'd really love my Christmas gift early : ) Just about 10 more days till testing. 
I'm praying for you ladies and sending baby dust! I love knowing that I'm not alone in this journey.


----------



## jmandrews

Could you put me down for Dec. 24th please! :) this is my 2nd cycle trying for #2. FX'd I would love a Christmas Eve surprise! Plus that's my DH's birthday.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Front page updated!


----------



## lachicasola

Congrats Rainbow! So excited for you.

Kit - sounds super positive - looking forward to your updates!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Congratulations Rainbow, amazing lines!

Kit I hope your line gets darker and becomes a blazing BFP for you!

AFM - 8 dpo this morning and I tested (doh!). It was a BFN and painfully so. I don't know what I'm thinking. I tell myself, "Right, no more now till 13dpo.", but I know I'll test tomorrow again :( I'm not feeling good about this cycle. My 'signs' are probably just like last month: normal post-o body goings on. I feel quite sad about it.

x


----------



## kit603

squirrel. said:


> Congratulations Rainbow, amazing lines!
> 
> Kit I hope your line gets darker and becomes a blazing BFP for you!
> 
> AFM - 8 dpo this morning and I tested (doh!). It was a BFN and painfully so. I don't know what I'm thinking. I tell myself, "Right, no more now till 13dpo.", but I know I'll test tomorrow again :( I'm not feeling good about this cycle. My 'signs' are probably just like last month: normal post-o body goings on. I feel quite sad about it.
> 
> x

I know how you feel :hugs: I just keep thinking I should wait a few more days as well, but I still know I'll test tomorrow...


----------



## Rainbow gems

kit603 said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Rainbow, amazing lines!
> 
> Kit I hope your line gets darker and becomes a blazing BFP for you!
> 
> AFM - 8 dpo this morning and I tested (doh!). It was a BFN and painfully so. I don't know what I'm thinking. I tell myself, "Right, no more now till 13dpo.", but I know I'll test tomorrow again :( I'm not feeling good about this cycle. My 'signs' are probably just like last month: normal post-o body goings on. I feel quite sad about it.
> 
> x
> 
> I know how you feel :hugs: I just keep thinking I should wait a few more days as well, but I still know I'll test tomorrow...Click to expand...


make sure you post your test tomorrow hopefully it gets darker


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Has anyone else got any advice on cycle length?? I came off BCP in July and was having 28 day cycles then they dropped to 24, then last cycle dropped to 22. Do you think I should be concerned or just my body getting old!! 
I am 99% sure I ovulated yesterday cd 9 and hubs just home today so pretty sure I am out this month but will give it ago and pray a strong eggy is still floating about. Previous months I ovulated usually around cd11-12. We are both older than when we conceived DD 8 yrs ago so you always think the worst. I am going on 32 and hubs 39.


----------



## meg0814

I just tested (approx 9 dpo) and stark white BFN :( I told myself I would wait but I have no patience! So frustrating.


----------



## Jbbsturm

I got another bfn today. I'm between 9 and 11 dpo. How do I upload pictures from my phone?


----------



## MrsLake2013

I tested this morning and I swear I can see where the second line is meant to be.

I'm going to try my hardest to wait until Saturday to do another test...

The whole drive into work this morning I felt dizzy and nauseous. Lets hope this is a good sign!


----------



## Lindreed

Haha in just as nutty as all of you I tested just now on dollar store test bfn boo ! I'm 8 dpo... What a bummer !!! I will NOT break the bank on preggo tests this month... Haha. Congrats on the bfps so far and fx for all of the ladies giving in ad testing just like me :) even if it is bfn... So far... My boobs hurt less and still tons of cm and constipated tmi... Feeling less preggo...


----------



## Rainbow gems

MrsLake2013 said:


> I tested this morning and I swear I can see where the second line is meant to be.
> 
> I'm going to try my hardest to wait until Saturday to do another test...
> 
> The whole drive into work this morning I felt dizzy and nauseous. Lets hope this is a good sign!

that's what i had before i got my BFP :dust: your way


----------



## DSemcho

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Has anyone else got any advice on cycle length?? I came off BCP in July and was having 28 day cycles then they dropped to 24, then last cycle dropped to 22. Do you think I should be concerned or just my body getting old!!
> I am 99% sure I ovulated yesterday cd 9 and hubs just home today so pretty sure I am out this month but will give it ago and pray a strong eggy is still floating about. Previous months I ovulated usually around cd11-12. We are both older than when we conceived DD 8 yrs ago so you always think the worst. I am going on 32 and hubs 39.

Your body could just still be adjusting to not being on BC anymore. I say give it time, in 2 months if you don't see some kind of regularity then you should go to your doctor.


----------



## Future Mom

Rainbow gems said:


> Ladies i tested and got a sqinter :BFP:
> pic to be up soon or will wait a day or 2 and retake :happydance:

Congrats Rainbow gems!!!! Maybe this is a lucky thread! :happydance:


----------



## meg0814

So after googling BFP results like crazy and how soon people get them by dpo, I stumbled upon this website- I'm sure a lot of you already know this or have already seen it but I found it pretty insightful! It's statistics/percentages of when people get their BFPs. https://peestickparadise.com/FAQHPT1.html


----------



## Lindreed

Good article !!


----------



## Lovelymo79

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Has anyone else got any advice on cycle length?? I came off BCP in July and was having 28 day cycles then they dropped to 24, then last cycle dropped to 22. Do you think I should be concerned or just my body getting old!!
> I am 99% sure I ovulated yesterday cd 9 and hubs just home today so pretty sure I am out this month but will give it ago and pray a strong eggy is still floating about. Previous months I ovulated usually around cd11-12. We are both older than when we conceived DD 8 yrs ago so you always think the worst. I am going on 32 and hubs 39.

I ovulated this cycle two days earlier than I usually do. Was a little concerned but two different OPKs were positive the day before and I had watery CM (I don't get EWCM). I think once you start TTC, you cycle goes out of wack! 

My IUI was today. First, again, numbers are not in my favor. My dream baby daddy only delivered 4 million post wash, 65% motility. Lower than the 6 million I had the first time and lower motility. My baby daddy may look hot but he isn't acting so hot. I need to find out exactly how much was in there pre-wash, especially since they guarantee 15 million. So we'll see. 

My regular doc and nurse are on vacation so one of the fellows performed it. It actually went smoother than when my regular doc did it. Plus, my best friend was in the room and as soon as the doc and MA walked in, we told them we were setting the mood and I played Marvin Gaye's "Let Get It On" while she was doing the IUI. Everyone thought it was hilarious! 

We took pics of the vials and the doc for a baby book. What a way to bring in a baby!


----------



## MrsLake2013

I had quite a drop in temp this morning and along with my nausea and dizziness this morning, I've gone to the toilet and wiped and there was quite a large amount of almost EWCM but it was a light red colour. When checking my cervix it was unreachable and there was more EWCM which was streaked with red. Hopefully this means implantation and I'll have a :bfp: by the end of the weekend


----------



## kit603

Fingers crossed for you - hope it's implantation :D

I tested again this morning with an IC and the faint line is still there, possibly slightly darker today - still not photographing well though. I've added a pic to my other thread on the pregnancy testing forum. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rainbow gems

kit603 said:


> Fingers crossed for you - hope it's implantation :D
> 
> I tested again this morning with an IC and the faint line is still there, possibly slightly darker today - still not photographing well though. I've added a pic to my other thread on the pregnancy testing forum. Fingers crossed.

try testing later in the day i know it sounds silly but mine got darker later in the day, will go have a look now


----------



## mrsswaffer

I got this very faint squinter this morning on an IC. 8DPO. It's the shadow to the left of the thin pink bit. I had thrown it in the bin...!

Edit - sorry, it's on its side. The shadow above the control line, under the pinky one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Rainbow gems

Kit i deffo see a positive on 2 of the 3 you posted this morning!!
im on my phone so not great pictures so i bet they are even more clear,
have you tried taking a more expensive test to get a better line id say you got a :bfp:


----------



## kit603

mrsswaffer said:


> I got this very faint squinter this morning on an IC. 8DPO. It's the shadow to the left of the thin pink bit. I had thrown it in the bin...!
> 
> Edit - sorry, it's on its side. The shadow above the control line, under the pinky one.


I see it! If it was within the time limit I'd say it was definitely the start of a BFP - do you know how long it was in the bin?


----------



## kit603

Rainbow gems said:


> Kit i deffo see a positive on 2 of the 3 you posted this morning!!
> im on my phone so not great pictures so i bet they are even more clear,
> have you tried taking a more expensive test to get a better line id say you got a :bfp:

Thank you  If I get another line on an IC tomorrow i'll try a FRER with FMU tomorrow - when i'll be 9/10dpo x


----------



## mrsswaffer

kit603 said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I got this very faint squinter this morning on an IC. 8DPO. It's the shadow to the left of the thin pink bit. I had thrown it in the bin...!
> 
> Edit - sorry, it's on its side. The shadow above the control line, under the pinky one.
> 
> 
> I see it! If it was within the time limit I'd say it was definitely the start of a BFP - do you know how long it was in the bin?Click to expand...

I'd say the photo was taken no longer than 10mins after POAS. :)


----------



## kit603

mrsswaffer said:


> kit603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I got this very faint squinter this morning on an IC. 8DPO. It's the shadow to the left of the thin pink bit. I had thrown it in the bin...!
> 
> Edit - sorry, it's on its side. The shadow above the control line, under the pinky one.
> 
> 
> I see it! If it was within the time limit I'd say it was definitely the start of a BFP - do you know how long it was in the bin?Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say the photo was taken no longer than 10mins after POAS. :)Click to expand...

Sounds like it could be your BFP then :happydance:

Are you going to test again today/tomorrow?


----------



## DSemcho

Tested with a FRER this AM and it was a BFN&#8230;. But while cleaning I accidentally pricked my finger with a needle and decided to do an IC with the whole blood technique (but I accidentally put a little to much water)&#8230; Has anyone ever used that method and been accurate because I got this.

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/8b08d603-64f5-4609-b943-fcbf2cd9e60d_zps88868f46.jpg

Slightly darker IRL.


----------



## kit603

A couple of people have done it on the pregnancy testing board this week and they've got BFP with BOAS followed by BFP with POAS and I see it on that test - so fingers crossed its your BFP.

Just don't get your hopes up too much yet because in the past I have seen a few people get false positives with BOAS - so it's not 100% sure.


----------



## DSemcho

Yeah I know. I've done it before and got a negative&#8230;. OMG. I'm sorry.. I'm excited. I've NEVER had a line like that on a test, and it was within 5 minutes.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies it looks like things are happening! 
Kit yours is definitely there but I agree that those tests aren't the greatest for seeing good lines. I can't wait to see the frer.
mrs-you look like you have the start of a bfp. Can't wait to see tomorrows test.
dsemcho-i hope that boas is the start for you.


----------



## kit603

DSemcho said:


> Yeah I know. I've done it before and got a negative. OMG. I'm sorry.. I'm excited. I've NEVER had a line like that on a test, and it was within 5 minutes.

Fingers crossed you get it confirmed soon xx


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on all the early BFPs! Hope they are all sticky beans! :) I had IB yesterday and some dried streaks this morning! Hoping it I'd a good indicator! :) Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I am starting to get a dark and more darker line on my OPK tests. So by the looks of it I may be ovulating early :) I have never ovulated early like this before, is that a good thing or a bad thing? If I do ovulate.


----------



## kit603

Krippy said:


> Congrats on all the early BFPs! Hope they are all sticky beans! :) I had IB yesterday and some dried streaks this morning! Hoping it I'd a good indicator! :) Good luck to everyone else!

Sounds like it could be a good sign, fingers crossed.


----------



## FutureBabyG

DSemcho said:


> Tested with a FRER this AM and it was a BFN. But while cleaning I accidentally pricked my finger with a needle and decided to do an IC with the whole blood technique (but I accidentally put a little to much water) Has anyone ever used that method and been accurate because I got this.
> 
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/8b08d603-64f5-4609-b943-fcbf2cd9e60d_zps88868f46.jpg
> 
> Slightly darker IRL.

i just read about some lady doing that and it was positive a couple days later she got her fmu bfp too


----------



## DSemcho

Sweet


----------



## Jbbsturm

All these BFPs are very exciting. I'm a little frustrated today. My boobs have been hurting more than I can ever remember them hurting before but today I stated to get af like cramps and it's making me feel like I'm out this month. I really hope not. I think I'm 10dpo today even though ff has me at 12. I'm really going to try and wait a few days before testing again because these BFNs are making me sad.


----------



## Rainbow gems

Jbbsturm said:


> All these BFPs are very exciting. I'm a little frustrated today. My boobs have been hurting more than I can ever remember them hurting before but today I stated to get af like cramps and it's making me feel like I'm out this month. I really hope not. I think I'm 10dpo today even though ff has me at 12. I'm really going to try and wait a few days before testing again because these BFNs are making me sad.

good luck :dust: your way, hopefully your AF like pains ain't the witch!!


----------



## kit603

Jbbsturm said:


> All these BFPs are very exciting. I'm a little frustrated today. My boobs have been hurting more than I can ever remember them hurting before but today I stated to get af like cramps and it's making me feel like I'm out this month. I really hope not. I think I'm 10dpo today even though ff has me at 12. I'm really going to try and wait a few days before testing again because these BFNs are making me sad.

:hugs: I hope that the cramps aren't AF and that you get your BFP soon.

Hang in there and good luck for testing!


----------



## Rainbow gems

Hopefully all you ladies that think your out this month will get a BFP, 
i also thought i was out i had AF pains sand didn't have any symptoms (but i knew id never get sore boobs as iv never had sore boobs in my life)
so you can't count yourself out until the wicked witch shows up 

:dust: :dust:

will be waiting to hear about your BFP's!!


----------



## Renaendel

ReadynWaiting said:


> Well kit I hope this is it for you and you get your rainbow.
> For those of you with fertility issues or just taking a while to get pg I read a book last year (cant recall the name) about diet and the struggle to get pg. They linked a lot of it with gluten and people's (unknown) intolerance. The month I got pg was the month I cut out gluten and dairy. Just google gluten intolerance and fertility and a lot comes up. Read med sites only and steer clear of the forums. I was reading up on celiac last night because my son and I both have been having problems and a lot of literature came up on this.

I did the blood tests for celiac a few years ago and I do have it. I know it hurt my fertility because when your intestines are damaged you can't absorb the nutrients from your food as well. I had osteoporosis in my spine by the time I was 24. But my celiac is very severe. Anyway I have been living the gluten free lifestyle for a few years now and could not be healthier. I had my first pregnancy finally one year ago and we are trying again.

If you have any questions feel happy to PM me. It is nice to talk to there's who have been through the same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Ema Mc

I'm 5DPO! I'm praying for a Christmas miracle! I'm hoping to test on Dec 5th! Our wedding anniversary is Decemeber 3rd, so what could be a better gift and memory! The wait is agonizing so I'm stoked to join you in this forum!


----------



## Rainbow gems

Ema Mc said:


> I'm 5DPO! I'm praying for a Christmas miracle! I'm hoping to test on Dec 5th! Our wedding anniversary is Decemeber 3rd, so what could be a better gift and memory! The wait is agonizing so I'm stoked to join you in this forum!

i just joined the forum and got my BFP after 2+ years hopefully this forum brings you luck like it did for me 
:dust:


----------



## squirrel.

9dpo for me today and another BFN. Starting to lose all hope now :( I know it's ridiculously early, but my temp is still staying level. I'd imagine it should have gone up if I were pregnant. I don't feel anything either. Feel a bit down today as one of my really good friends had her long-awaited baby yesterday (so delightfully happy for them), but I can't go to visit because I've had Hand, Foot and Mouth (as has my son) :sad2: I wish I could go and see them. I have been so excited about them becoming a little family.

I'm just sad :( 

Maybe that's a symptom? :haha:

x


----------



## kit603

squirrel. said:


> 9dpo for me today and another BFN. Starting to lose all hope now :( I know it's ridiculously early, but my temp is still staying level. I'd imagine it should have gone up if I were pregnant. I don't feel anything either. Feel a bit down today as one of my really good friends had her long-awaited baby yesterday (so delightfully happy for them), but I can't go to visit because I've had Hand, Foot and Mouth (as has my son) :sad2: I wish I could go and see them. I have been so excited about them becoming a little family.
> 
> I'm just sad :(
> 
> Maybe that's a symptom? :haha:
> 
> x

I hope it is :thumbup:

I got really emotional just before my BFP last time, and then since the weekend I just keep bursting into tears for no apparent reason or feeling down about stuff that wouldn't usually bother me - so hoping it is a sign lol.


----------



## sharnw

December 11 :hi: :dust:


----------



## MrsLake2013

10dpo today and had a pretty big temp rise. Hoping the drop yesterday was implantation. I'm fighting the urge not to test this morning.


----------



## Ckelly79

Can I plz join will be testing dec 21st :) x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Fx'd mrslake!


----------



## SweetMelodies

This is the very first month we are trying for our first child, I'm very nervous and very new, I've been trying to read as much and learn as much as I can. I'm 29 almost 30 next march and I know as you get older the chances of getting pregnant faster go down. So I will hope that when I test next month (let say December 7th :thumbup:) that its a BFP, I'll try and stay positive as well :).

I'm wishing all the lovely ladies in this thread luck! :dust: Luck and hope, and hugs!:hugs:


----------



## xnmd1

so OHs baby mama textes him today and told him that she went to see a psychic and the psychic told her "youre daughter is going to be a big sister soon. her fathers girlfriend is expecting , she just doesnt know it yet" so she textes him telling him that amd saying you better get your gf to take a test! 

i would LOVE if she was right but im fairly sure she isnt. i dont even think i ovulated yet this cycle (should have about five days ago) and OH and i have had close to no sex which is really getting me down actually . it seems like every time were gonna get a chancw to dtd something happens :(


----------



## meg0814

Tested today at 10dpo.. I'm going to lose my mind. In 3 min and after putting a flash light under it and twisting it and turning it I was fairly certain I saw something, got super excited, and then realized there was no color to it obviously. DH told me I'm just being crazy haha. Ugh, so ready to stop scrutinizing pee tests! I need to wait a few days..


----------



## meg0814

MrsLake2013 said:


> 10dpo today and had a pretty big temp rise. Hoping the drop yesterday was implantation. I'm fighting the urge not to test this morning.

I'm also 10dpo MrsLake and I wish I had the strength you have! I definitely broke and tested this morning and had a BFN. I should have waited a few more days! FX for you and :dust:


----------



## MrsLake2013

meg0814 said:


> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo today and had a pretty big temp rise. Hoping the drop yesterday was implantation. I'm fighting the urge not to test this morning.
> 
> I'm also 10dpo MrsLake and I wish I had the strength you have! I definitely broke and tested this morning and had a BFN. I should have waited a few more days! FX for you and :dust:Click to expand...

I wrote the above in bed and got up and i POAS. Like yesterday, I'm sure I can see some pink where the second line is meant to be. I'm taking it as a BFN now and I'm going to try and hold out until Sunday to test again


----------



## meg0814

MrsLake2013 said:


> meg0814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo today and had a pretty big temp rise. Hoping the drop yesterday was implantation. I'm fighting the urge not to test this morning.
> 
> I'm also 10dpo MrsLake and I wish I had the strength you have! I definitely broke and tested this morning and had a BFN. I should have waited a few more days! FX for you and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I wrote the above in bed and got up and i POAS. Like yesterday, I'm sure I can see some pink where the second line is meant to be. I'm taking it as a BFN now and I'm going to try and hold out until Sunday to test againClick to expand...

That's exciting that you saw something though!! FX for you! Sunday was the day I originally wanted to wait until but I completely failed at that haha. I went out to the dollar store last night and bought like 8 HPTs. And I also have a couple FRER and a clearblue digital. But I'm saving those. So, I'm sure I'll end up testing again before Sunday. I'm so crazy.


----------



## MrsLake2013

I'm hoping it does turn into something.

Pregnancy tests in Australia are quite expensive, the cheapest I've ever seen a test cheaper than $7. I've been through a pack of three early response tests already. I really must invest in some ic tests so I'm not breaking the bank each cycle!


----------



## Lirpa11

MrsLake2013 said:


> I'm hoping it does turn into something.
> 
> Pregnancy tests in Australia are quite expensive, the cheapest I've ever seen a test cheaper than $7. I've been through a pack of three early response tests already. I really must invest in some ic tests so I'm not breaking the bank each cycle!

I agree they are so expensive!! I need to find out where to buy some online. I am using my last one Saturday morning although it's likely to be negative, and then will need to get more in case AF doesn't come next Monday.

This wait is awful!!:coffee:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I o'ed today so ill probably test by the 11th lol. I'm feeling really good about this month!! Fingers crossed ladies! Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Lindreed

I gave in I'm insane tested again stark bfn. I'm really questioning my symptoms now and I feel really out .... This is so hard :( I'm
9dpo


----------



## Jbaby90

I tested this morning on 2 different brand tests and got faint lines!! Fx it is the start of a bfp!! :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck JBaby!


----------



## sharnw

Good luck Jbaby!


----------



## Jbaby90

Thanks ladies


----------



## Lindreed

Jbaby great news ! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Jbaby90

10dpo today!


----------



## EMSwife1124

Congrats to the BFPs! 
I caved and tested Monday and Wednesday. Not really seeing anything on either test. Possibly test tomorrow too.. I will be 10dpo by my tracker. I've had increased CM, sensitive nipples, backache, and heart palpitations.. fingers crossed this is our month and for all of you ladies too :)


----------



## Lindreed

Fx for a big strong bfp ASAP !! That's great news and early at 10dpo !


----------



## MommyCandice

hi ladies
i was suppose to ovulate approximately last wednesday which would put me at 8dpo today ovufriend is only putting me at 5dpo and ff at 4dpo. Which one do i believe??? Is that going to throw me off as af is due in 6 days and at that point i will only be 11dpo as per ovufriend and 10dpo as per ff???
Also how does this boas work??
No symptoms yet but it still may be to early, maybe i didn't even ov. Is my cervix being low, firm and closed a good thing or a bad thing??? im so confused.

Baby dust to us all and good luck
and congrats to those getting there bfp's, bring on december and our christmas bfp's.
I had 4 or 5 pregnancy readings done within the last 2 months that said this would be my time that i would get my bfp, so I hope they were right.


----------



## jmandrews

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I am starting to get a dark and more darker line on my OPK tests. So by the looks of it I may be ovulating early :) I have never ovulated early like this before, is that a good thing or a bad thing? If I do ovulate.

Yay good luck! It's def possible to OV early :) FX'd this is your cycle for a BFP! I was looking at ur tickers and I am also trying for number two and our daughter is the same age as your son. I'm also on cycle #2 TTC :) I'll be testing Christmas Eve.


----------



## Bee Bee

I'm CD1 today! I'm thinking I won't be able to test until Christmas morning though. :( Should be somewhere between 8-10DPO. Was kinda hoping I could find out a few days before Christmas, but thats alright! Here's hoping for a Christmas Miracle! :D


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats JBaby, I hope it turns into a clear BFP tomorrow!

I tested this morning too at 10dpo. I was so sure I saw a faint line on the clearblue and nothing on the FRER, it was barely there, but it was blue and had a very clear defined shape with edges. I looked at the 5minute mark. Then when I looked again a few minutes later it was gone :( I must have imagined it. To make matters worse, then I thought I saw a line on the FRER, but again, now I can't see it. I am hallucinating it would seem! To make matters worse my temp went down slightly this morning. I know I'm not pregnant and it's really bumming me out. I know they say it takes most couples between 3 and 6 months to fall pregnant and that there's only a 20% chance each time, but I worry in my heart that there's something wrong. I know, it's dramatic, but I can't help it!

Hope everyone else has better luck!

x


----------



## kit603

Lindreed said:


> I gave in I'm insane tested again stark bfn. I'm really questioning my symptoms now and I feel really out .... This is so hard :( I'm
> 9dpo

:hugs: Hang in there hun, it's still early days yet. I'm 9dpo as well and so disappointed that i've not got my BFP either.. but a lot of women don't get them until 13/14dpo... so there's still time. 



Jbaby90 said:


> I tested this morning on 2 different brand tests and got faint lines!! Fx it is the start of a bfp!! :happydance:

Congratulations, hope it is! :thumbup:

I tested on Wed @ 7dpo and got a really faint line but it was hard to see if there was colour. I tested again yesterday @ 8dpo and the line was slightly darker and definitely pink - even showed up on an invert once dry. But this morning I tested again (9dpo) and line is even fainter than the 7dpo line and not dark enough to show in pics at all :wacko:

So confused!


----------



## Jbaby90

Couldnt help myself and tested again after work :-D 
https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/8F2B9A1B-2F8A-47DF-8BC4-1E3C4AE13724_zpscp45w6of.jpg
https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/04EC9D6E-29B1-4AE1-BCD7-72797AE9E82E_zpsjravife1.jpg


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, I see that line so problem, JBaby! Congrats!


----------



## kit603

I see it too, hope this is the start of your BFP


----------



## meg0814

I see it clearly too Jbaby90! So exciting!! :)


----------



## sharnw

I see it!!


----------



## Jbaby90

Thanks ladies!!! So excited!!


----------



## Lindreed

I see it !! So awesome !!!! Very exciting :):):) I tested again praying to see these faint lines people have been reporting but again zilch ! Zero! Nadda! Well there mayb be no baby for me this month, month three but we are still early in the game and today we are buying a new tv. Has nothing to do with babies but it makes me happy I ln the meantime. It's going in our bedroom so that we can stay in bed rather than the living room at night and guess what that means to me? More bd for next month :) 

Fx for more bfps today keep testing !!


----------



## Jbaby90

Lindreed said:


> I see it !! So awesome !!!! Very exciting :):):) I tested again praying to see these faint lines people have been reporting but again zilch ! Zero! Nadda! Well there mayb be no baby for me this month, month three but we are still early in the game and today we are buying a new tv. Has nothing to do with babies but it makes me happy I ln the meantime. It's going in our bedroom so that we can stay in bed rather than the living room at night and guess what that means to me? More bd for next month :)
> 
> Fx for more bfps today keep testing !!

My fingers are crossed that you will get your bfp in the next few days!!!


----------



## LastGlamourai

Good luck to everyone! I'm testing on Dec 3 at my doctor's appointment. Hoping for a very welcome surprise!


----------



## Jbbsturm

My temp dropped today. I think I'm out.


----------



## MKAC2005

Just joining this thread, could you please put me down for 12/23?


----------



## Renaendel

So sory jbb. GRATS to you jbaby! 

My temp had a tiny drop last night but today is still higher than every other temp this month save yesterday. Negative test in am but not giving my hopes up. Tummy feels like AF is going to come but that is what pregnancy feels like, so who knows. :coffee:


----------



## Lindreed

I love your positivity ren. I am kinda in the same boat just sittin waitin wishin !! Lol trying to think positive every day... Telling myself c'mon these dollar store tests are just crap and cheap lol :) gotta keep out heads up !!!


----------



## biscuitgal

JBaby - ME TOO! I see it! 

Afm, I'm still waiting to O... got a liiiittle darker line today on the opk but still much fainter than the control.


----------



## squirrel.

I think I just got a really really faint positive at 10dpo. Am i going crazy? Do you ladies see it??

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 48


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes, I see it!! :happydance:


----------



## biscuitgal

I see it squirrel - I have a laptop and I believe it was Brandi that said she tried tipping her screen - I DEFINITELY see it when I tip the screen! :D


----------



## SweetMelodies

squirrel. said:


> I think I just got a really really faint positive at 10dpo. Am i going crazy? Do you ladies see it??
> 
> Xx

No screen tipping required here I saw it right away!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lindreed

Ahh my phone won't let me see it I wanna see it !! This is a lucky group wow so many bfps! Just wish mine were one of them ! Lol...


----------



## Lindreed

Now I see it on my phone screen clear as day congrats !!!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

i see something squirrel, can't wait to see tomorrow :-0 x


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies :D I really hope it gets darker tomorrow and wasn't just a one off (evap or chemical). I am still skeptical as I was/am SURE I was/am out. Don't know what to think.

X


----------



## SweetMelodies

squirrel. said:


> Thanks ladies :D I really hope it gets darker tomorrow and wasn't just a one off (evap or chemical). I am still skeptical as I was/am SURE I was/am out. Don't know what to think.
> 
> X

I hope it's for sure! Positive thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## AmorT

I see i congrats Squirrel !! FX'd it get darker tomorrow for you.


----------



## Jbaby90

I see it!! :-D


----------



## EMSwife1124

squirrel. said:


> I think I just got a really really faint positive at 10dpo. Am i going crazy? Do you ladies see it??
> 
> Xx

I saw it before I enlarged it and I'm on my phone! GL!


----------



## kit603

I see it :)


----------



## Lindreed

Ok I'm kinda wondering. I tested with a preg test on wed morn. It looked completely neg to me so placed it inside suitcase ( I was out of town lol) forgot I left it in there and now picked it up again. It has the tiniest plus sign u really.... Need to squint. My husband sees it but by now I may as well consider it an evap right ? If I figure out how to post it I will but first guys how do I invert the color ? I think that's what it's called.... Change it to that weird dark wash color... Please let me know !!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I say post it on here so we can see. Lines are popping up everywhere!


----------



## jmandrews

Woo hoo congrats on all the BFPs!!! Popping up everywhere!


----------



## squirrel.

Ladies I tested again and it's still there and on another type of test too. Ahhh! I am soooooo not trying to get my hopes up, but I am seriously struggling with that right now! I can't wait to test in the morning (but I'm also scared!). 

Here the new ones are (still evening urine after maybe an hour holding on 10dpo). The top one looks clearer in real life. And they both look pink in real life.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## biscuitgal

I see them, squirrel! And I'm a bad squinter!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

They are both showing lines...so exciting!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I see lines on both of them hun, keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow morning :)


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi ladies may I join you? I had a MMC Aug 23rd so this is my 3rd cycle since then and I'm really hoping we got it! I got my first positive at the end of June, I joined the site at the beginning of June and it definitely helped with being positive so I'm trying to get back into being able to talk to people about baby stuff lol.

I'm due December 10th. I plan on testing Dec 3rd but just put me down the 10th because I don't think I'll get a positive that early but you never know! I'm 6DPO (I think) and I've been peeing a lot, had vivid dreams last night, and I've had a stuffy nose alllll day!


----------



## SweetMelodies

So exciting!Congrats to all the BFP's!


----------



## sharnw

I see lines on both of those blues tests!


----------



## skinnysmrs

Can you add me under 23 dec please :) xxxx


----------



## Jbbsturm

So I started spotting today :( but I should get another chance in December. Can you put me down for December 27th?


----------



## biscuitgal

All these bfp's! So exciting!

Still waiting for O here, but been getting in some BD to try to get me inundated w/ sperms. hahaha :D


----------



## Future Mom

Congratulations and good luck Squirrel!

AFM, last night I had some tiny faint pale drops when I wiped and some mild cramping. Could this be implantation bleeding? Also boobs a bit tender. I am now 10 dpo and af is due on Tuesday...


----------



## Jbaby90

Well I guess after this test I can officially say I'm pregnant now :-D thank you so much to all you beautiful ladies for the support and for keeping me sane during the last few months xxxxx
https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/D4E020A3-DBF9-4998-9A3D-AA20F832EC2D_zpsknhmxnlx.jpg


----------



## meg0814

WOW! Great lines! :happydance: Congrats Jbaby90!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Jbaby90

Thank you!! :-D


----------



## meg0814

Jbaby90 said:


> Thank you!! :-D

I just stalked your TTC Journal for a few minutes haha, but now I'm curious- did you do the pineapple thing this month?


----------



## Jbaby90

Yes I did  and I hadn't done it the months before so maybe that helped!!?


----------



## meg0814

Jbaby90 said:


> Yes I did  and I hadn't done it the months before so maybe that helped!!?

That's super cool! I definitely want to try it next cycle! I've been googling it like crazy now to make sure I do it right though! haha. Congratulations again!! :)


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer def try it! I cut it into 5 equal slices and ate 1 slice every day starting at 1dpo - I ate the core as well!


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! 2 BFP's! :wohoo: Congrats! Good luck to all testing this month! :)


----------



## meg0814

Jbaby90 said:


> Yer def try it! I cut it into 5 equal slices and ate 1 slice every day starting at 1dpo - I ate the core as well!

That sounds easy! And yummy haha. Thanks for the info!! :) :)


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats jbaby90!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months.

I think I can officially say I'm pregnant now too :D eek!!! Be a sticky bean, please!!!!

X

Photo taken at 11dpo fmu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## mrsswaffer

Shaking! I'm not going mad, am I?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Jbaby90

I see 2 lines! :-D


----------



## squirrel.

I see it mrswafer. Congrats!!!!!

X


----------



## xnmd1

aww so many BFPs in this thread already and its not even december yet! congrats girls


----------



## sharnw

Congratulations Ladies!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

:happydance: I'm convinced!! It's there on a cassette test too!


----------



## BabyConscious

TTC #1 and will be testing Dec 7th (12DPO)......Holiday spirit baby dust to all!!!


----------



## sharnw

*BabyConscious* Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats on the official bfps ladies. We are off to a great start!


----------



## biscuitgal

JBaby and squirrel - gorrrrgeous lines on your new tests!

mrsswaffer - I'm a bad squinter and I can totally see it! :D 

Afm, I'm wondering if I o'd recently and didn't catch it on an opk strip.

My temp went up this morning, but I did temp late (45min) due to HOLIDAYS of course. I thought I had an alarm set but nothing happened.  Oh well. So anyway it was 98.5 but adjusted for lateness I get 98.35 - hasn't been higher than 98.2 since the first day of my cycle, which was 98.3... so I'm wondering if this is the start of a temp rise afterall even though I didn't get a positive opk?


----------



## Future Mom

Jbaby90 said:


> Well I guess after this test I can officially say I'm pregnant now :-D thank you so much to all you beautiful ladies for the support and for keeping me sane during the last few months xxxxx

 Congrats Jbaby!!! Good luck :)


----------



## Future Mom

mrsswaffer said:


> :happydance: I'm convinced!! It's there on a cassette test too!

Congrats Mrsswaffer!:happydance:


----------



## Future Mom

BFN this morning - kinda bummed, but I'm only at 11 dpo and the implantation bleeding (if that's what it was) was only 2 days ago, so maybe the hormones haven't built up enough for BFP? I'll wait until Tuesday - when af is due - to test again. :shrug:


----------



## DSemcho

I took a IC at like 4:30am, and I swear I see something barely, but more so when inverted.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=203515


Blood is still BFP... Seeing if DH will prick his finger for a try.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=203516


----------



## squirrel.

DSemcho I think I just about see something on the first one! It's very faint, but it looks like a line. How many dpo are you?

x


----------



## DSemcho

14/15DPO... Spotting between CD5/6 and 9/10 (all 5 days... the first two were the most)


----------



## Jbbsturm

Congrats jbaby


----------



## squirrel.

I just looked at it again and can really see something. I hope this is the start of a BFP for you! This seems to be a lucky thread.

x


----------



## DSemcho

I don't want to get my hopes up =/


----------



## Lindreed

DSemcho said:


> I don't want to get my hopes up =/

How long are your cycles out of curiosity !?


----------



## kit603

I can see a faint line, really hope it's the start of your BFP!


----------



## SweetMelodies

Congratulations ladies! I'm so happy for all your BFP's! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Lindreed

Tested with no name brand and got a weird evap? Tested last night with clear blue ( not digital one) and got negative. I'm 11dpo so pretty much assuming by now that I'm out. Any of you ladies get a negative this late and still be pregnant or don't trust the CB brand? Fx for everyone who is stil waiting and congrats to all the bfp !


----------



## DSemcho

They're supposed to be 34/35 days long... AF is due today or tomorrow (not 100% on the exact day of ovulation). They were 32 days long, but then the past 4 months have gone to 34/35 days.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dsemcho I see a vv faint line. Gl

kit-any more tests done?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Use a pink dye test - they're easier to see and more reliable. :)


----------



## DSemcho

It's a wondfo so it is a pink dye test. I only use pinks :)


----------



## Lirpa11

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## DSemcho

FRER.


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/df106cd0-02e9-4349-9a0a-6a8522bac44c_zpse7b7032e.jpg


----------



## Jbbsturm

Hi ladies,
I would really like some advice. This month will be the 6th month ttc and I really want this month to work. Is there anything I should be taking or eating/drinking that could boost my chances? I'm also going to make an appointment with the doctor but I would like to know if you all use anything that could help me. 
Thanks and congrats again to all the BFPs


----------



## Meljenn

This is getting so exciting with all the BFP's!!
Kit, have you tested again?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Congrats on all the bfp's :) this lady is still waiting for a positive OPK. The line is getting darker though, last month I ovulated on CD18, and only had a 10 day luteal phase. I just got off birth control in October...so crossing my fingers that it regulated my cycles, it really is looking like it did...before Gavin I had cycles ranging from 30-40 now the 1st cycle off birth control was a 28 day cycle :) :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Could any of you ladies be nice enough to go of to the opk testing thread and have a look at mine for me please?


----------



## Jrepp

Not too sure if I ovulated yet or not. Took an opk at 10:30am yesterday and it was almost positive, took another one at 10pm and it was negative. I know I didn't take it in how ideal window, but I had to squeeze it in around moving. Temp jumped up from 97.35 to 97.71 today.


----------



## Future Mom

:witch: arrived with a vengeance (very bad cramps :() So I guess I'm out for Dec. 3. But the good news is that since she was kind enough to be early, I'll be testing again on...Christmas Day!!!:xmas8: Santa, please please please bring me a BFP!!!!!


----------



## DSemcho

FRER from tonight.

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/df106cd0-02e9-4349-9a0a-6a8522bac44c_zpse7b7032e.jpg


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I don't see nothing hun, fingers crossed that it is still a little early :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

There is a shadow of a line at the bottom - does it look clearer in real life?

x


----------



## DSemcho

Looks like the pic irl


----------



## mrsswaffer

I see a shadow hun. I hope it gets darker for you! :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Since I'm going to be ovulating later this month I won't be testing on the 14th. I expect I'll test by the 19th.


----------



## Jrepp

Dont know if yesterdays opk was positive but todays is. Its very early as im only cd11 and dont usually ovulate until cd 18-20.
 



Attached Files:







20131130_131159.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hey ladies, been busy. Congrats for all the BFPs!!!! Gonna go update the front page now!


----------



## SweetMelodies

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hey ladies, been busy. Congrats for all the BFPs!!!! Gonna go update the front page now!

Hey Brandi, I know you're busy but could you add me to December 7th :) thank you.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sure thing!


----------



## Jbaby90

Jbbsturm said:


> Hi ladies,
> I would really like some advice. This month will be the 6th month ttc and I really want this month to work. Is there anything I should be taking or eating/drinking that could boost my chances? I'm also going to make an appointment with the doctor but I would like to know if you all use anything that could help me.
> Thanks and congrats again to all the BFPs

Hi jbbsturm  
This month the only thing I did differently to get my bfp was cut up a whole pinapple into 5 equal slices and eat 1 slice every day starting at 1dpo - you are meant to eat the core too as that contains the beneficial part! Good luck!!


----------



## MummyJade

Hello 
Ive had 2 faint bfps today testing again tomorrow 
X


----------



## Lovelymo79

Can someone change my test date from December 13th to December 11th? I ovulated and had my IUI done 2 days early! Thanks!!


----------



## kit603

MummyJade said:


> Hello
> Ive had 2 faint bfps today testing again tomorrow
> X

Good luck! :)


----------



## SopranoJKM

Yea! Good luck and baby dust to us all hoping for December :BFP:!

I'd like to be added to the list as testing on December 9. That's when AF is due.


----------



## sharnw

Crongrats to all bfp'ers!!! 

GL everyone waiting to O and in the tww!


----------



## crayons

Two days until a certain witch should(n't) show up. Getting nervous about testing (again, I was weak and ended up with a bfn).

Good luck! <3


----------



## sharnw

FX Crayons!


----------



## Lindreed

crayons said:


> Two days until a certain witch should(n't) show up. Getting nervous about testing (again, I was weak and ended up with a bfn).
> 
> Good luck! <3

I'm in your boat :) tested x3 bfn. Due mon or tues. fx for u


----------



## sharnw

*Future Mom* :hugs:
*Jrepp* get BDing!


----------



## SweetMelodies

Hello lovely ladies! I made this sweet little siggy for all the BFP's I know will be coming this month! Please feel free to use it!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/DecBFP.gif


PHP:

[IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/DecBFP.gif[/IMG]


----------



## mel28nicole

That sig is adorable! I hope I get to use it


----------



## biscuitgal

Me too!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I love that sig, sure hope all, if not, most of us ladies get to use it :)


----------



## Jbbsturm

5 BFPs before December even starts. That's awesome.


----------



## EMSwife1124

Hi ladies! I've tested three times and after thinking I saw something on the first I had two BFNs. The witch is due on Tuesday so I will test Tuesday morning if she hasn't shown up by then. I kinda feel out this month even after having symptoms. Only time will tell. 

Congrats and GL to the BFPs and fingers crossed for everyone else!


----------



## Lirpa11

I'm due next monday on December 9th... I don't have any tests here but if AF doesn't come Monday I'll buy some and test Tuesday morning. So nervous and this is only our first cycle :(


----------



## MummyJade

Had my 3rd positive this morning.... 
X


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 17e

Congrats Mummy Jade and to all ladies with BFP's so far!

I am 15 dpo today got so sick in the car had to ask my DH to pull over so I can vomit. I've had cramping and sharp pains on my lower abdomen the past week or so. Gassy as in burping more than usual for the past 2 weeks. Took an hpt on 10 dpo, BFN! So I was thinking if I'm not pregnant maybe these symptoms could mean I have developed glucose intolerance? Thoughts?


----------



## Rainbow gems

This thread or December must be lucky to get a BFP as we already have 5,
:dust: hope to see you in first tri soon


----------



## kit603

Congratulations! :)


----------



## DSemcho

I'm supposed to be 15/16 DPO... And had spotting between the 21st - 25th (first two days were most), but today at 11:15am I have this...


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/e28c327e-3b50-4534-93cf-0380a2cc4dca_zps84efc1c1.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

17e did you mean gluten intolerance? If so, try cutting gluten out of your diet for a couple weeks and then add it back in and see how you feel. Or you could see your dr and get tested.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dsemcho do you temp?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oooh, some OPKs can be used as pregnancy tests. It doesn't work for me, but that looks like a positive OPK. :) what was your spotting like? I had mild brown spotting from 5DPO until 9DPO.


----------



## Lindreed

So you might as well consider me out. Can you put me down dec 28? At least I get to rest twice this month ..I got a bfn again , af due tues but I know my body and I know she's coming on strong. I am getting cramps this morning. So weird that I had breast pain this month for the very first time. Shooting pains. I never had this symptom before ever . The body can be so cruel !!! At least I get a second chance at December . Fx for everyone else left over !!


----------



## DSemcho

ReadynWaiting said:


> Dsemcho do you temp?

I was temping but then a couple of days before I thought I had O'ed DH told me to quit temping because he was tired of being woken up at 8am every morning and he got mad.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh my! Its only Dec 1st and look at all the BFP's already! I def feel this is going to be a good month for all of us! =) Fingers crossed ladies!

btw, I've had a question that I cant get answered for days...how long after O does ur cervix usually feel more closed again? I had something confuse me this month cuz I had to go checking it!! Lol I know ur not docs but for u ladies how long does it take about? The diff answers may help me feel better lol. I'm getting worried I missed O when I originally thought I had Bd'ed as much as possible on fertile days but may have been off..i hope not!!


----------



## xnmd1

can you guys look at my chart? do you think i ovulated and if so, when? i thought i ovulated on day 15 or 16 .. but i was hoping to get my crosshairs today but no luck. i also tried inputing another high temp for tomorrow (just to see), but still no luck ..

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/2dce36


----------



## biscuitgal

xnmd1 said:


> can you guys look at my chart? do you think i ovulated and if so, when? i thought i ovulated on day 15 or 16 .. but i was hoping to get my crosshairs today but no luck. i also tried inputing another high temp for tomorrow (just to see), but still no luck ..
> 
> https://fertilityfriend.com/home/2dce36

I'm thinking maybe you did O on the 15th... If you disregard that first temp, too, I think it might give you the crosshairs because you've already got 3 above every other temp except that and the one discarded in the middle.


----------



## biscuitgal

As for me I got a plazing POSITIVE on my opk this morning! :D WOOHOO! They've been getting darker yesterday so I was hoping to get a + today. It was boldly darker than the control line, so now I just gotta seduce the DH later today (first church, then a music rehearsal and then I'll finally get to come home and work my magic)


----------



## kit603

biscuitgal said:


> As for me I got a plazing POSITIVE on my opk this morning! :D WOOHOO! They've been getting darker yesterday so I was hoping to get a + today. It was boldly darker than the control line, so now I just gotta seduce the DH later today (first church, then a music rehearsal and then I'll finally get to come home and work my magic)

Good luck, I hope you catch that egg and get your positive later this month. Lots of :dust:!


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> I'm supposed to be 15/16 DPO... And had spotting between the 21st - 25th (first two days were most), but today at 11:15am I have this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/e28c327e-3b50-4534-93cf-0380a2cc4dca_zps84efc1c1.jpg

How long ago was thatvspotting you had? Could it have been af and youre ready to o again?



xnmd1 said:


> can you guys look at my chart? do you think i ovulated and if so, when? i thought i ovulated on day 15 or 16 .. but i was hoping to get my crosshairs today but no luck. i also tried inputing another high temp for tomorrow (just to see), but still no luck ..
> 
> https://fertilityfriend.com/home/2dce36

It looks to me like cd 14 or 15. Do you use opks?



biscuitgal said:


> As for me I got a plazing POSITIVE on my opk this morning! :D WOOHOO! They've been getting darker yesterday so I was hoping to get a + today. It was boldly darker than the control line, so now I just gotta seduce the DH later today (first church, then a music rehearsal and then I'll finally get to come home and work my magic)

Hey twinsie, I got my positive opk yesterday, and possibly the day before. Looks like were in the same boat again. 

Afm: asked hubby how much he wanted a baby and he said why. I told him my opk was positive and I wanted as much sperm up there as we could manage. He said "really working me huh" and then messed around until I fell asleep. Gonna try for tonight (since we did actually do it yesterday morning).


----------



## activelyttc13

Hi ladies,

I would like to join, my hubby and I have been actively trying for 5 months now, just got a pos opk today will start testing on 12/9 fx for everyones bfps and babydust all around


----------



## DSemcho

Are you talking about the OPK I posted? It was at 11:15am... Here is 6:30PM


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/50bf99a2-8d2c-4c3b-a9ac-98d574a63087_zps86df1146.jpg


----------



## LastGlamourai

Just checking in on you all! Hope you're doing great ;)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Yesterday my opk was nearly positive and today it's all pale again. I'm so confused.


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Are you talking about the OPK I posted? It was at 11:15am... Here is 6:30PM
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/50bf99a2-8d2c-4c3b-a9ac-98d574a63087_zps86df1146.jpg

If you count the spotting as cd 1, you would be cd 11 today. When do you normally ovulate?


----------



## biscuitgal

DSemcho - this is what happened to me last cycle, I couldn't spotting as spotting and not cycle, then got a positive opk when it came in and figured oh crap, I think that was the start of a new cycle and now I'm ovulating - temps confirmed to follow.  Just sayin, get it on just in case!


----------



## xnmd1

Jrepp .. i dont use OPKs , relying only on my BBT . Im wondering if Im having a slow rise for some reason. 

It could be the 14th because of the dip . but maybe i didnt O untill the 16th because there wasnt much of a rise in temp untill the 17th? im quite confused.

I had the most ewcm on the 14th and still some on the 15th. then i dried right up.

so im pretty confused this time around ... i hope whenever it did happen there was still some sperm left because the last time we had dtd was the 12th.


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the OPK I posted? It was at 11:15am... Here is 6:30PM
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/50bf99a2-8d2c-4c3b-a9ac-98d574a63087_zps86df1146.jpg
> 
> 
> If you count the spotting as cd 1, you would be cd 11 today. When do you normally ovulate?Click to expand...

18 at the earliest


----------



## Carriec0911

Hello Lovely Ladies!!

I saw all the blinking BFP at the beginning of this thread and it was very exciting! I am currently 11dpo. I have been going crazy with all these different signs I have been having. I am preparing for finals and I can't concentrate, keep lurking onto this site to see if anyone is going through what I am.

Wishing you all Christmas Miracles!!


----------



## junbait

Still no symptoms... in fact tender bbs like I get before AF arrives. And I have no idea what to make of my temps. Anyone want to interpret my chart for me? If I'm out AF should arrive on 4th.


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi Carrie I'm about to go through finals myself! It's my final semester so I'm anxious to get done! I'm 8dpo right now!


----------



## junbait

squirrel. said:


> I think I just got a really really faint positive at 10dpo. Am i going crazy? Do you ladies see it??
> 
> Xx

Catching up on all the posts over the weekend... I see the line. Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Elizabeth4613

Hi! I'm joining this December testing thread! My AF is due Dec 5.... 4 more days !!!!!!! I actually had high hopes until about an hour ago when my lower back started aching and I realized this is exactly when it started last cycle :( BOOO ...... Ive had dull cramps since 4dpo... Some pinching right below belly button .... My CP is currently high and CM is watery.... Very moody ... Dizziness.... Increased appetite but also nauseous ... Exhausted .... Weird sores on roof of my mouth ..... NO tender breasts yet ... I guess im not out till AF shows but I sadly dont have a good feeling .... This is my 3rd month ttc. Good luck to all December testers!!! Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Twinklie12

I am CD7 and dying to test! Trying to wait until at least CD9. My BFF just got a faint squinter BFP so I would love for us to be bump buddies! I have had headaches and extra CM as symptoms... Who knows! :flower:


----------



## SweetMelodies

What do I do to pass the time? lol Make more things that sparkle.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/TTCBB.gif

PHP:

[IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/TTCBB.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## biscuitgal

Just checking in to say :sex::sex::sex: OH YEAH!!!

So I guess I see what the temp does tomorrow, take another opk and BD again? This is the first cycle that I'm using opk throughout so from what I understand, +opk means O either that day later on or maybe the next day? 

I'm afraid I'm wearing my husband out...


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi Ladies how are we tonight??
Loving the BFP lets get spreading the dust LOL

AFM nothing much to say this month not feeling to excited as pretty sure we missed our crucial moment by day or two due to hubs being away, think we would be very lucky if we caught an egg this month as did not dtd till good 24 hours after ovulation and had some pretty mean ovulation cramps this month. On a good not my temps are looking good and rising although only 5DPO and if AF comes early like last month and I then ovulate early like this cycle then might be in next cycle. Hubs was due away so was going to be out but all going to plan he will be due away day I ovulate so will get some extra bedding in before he goes!!! 

Also absolutely no symptoms what so ever 

*Brandi can I please be added to test 30th December also feeling more positive about that date, last chance of a 2013 conception *


----------



## Jrepp

Well.... I am totally confused. According to my temps, I'm one temp away from being 3dpo. I had positive opks yesterday and today, which would put me 0-1dpo. However, about an hour ago I got a huge cramp near my right hip and my back is now killing me, so I think I might have judt ovulated. My temps and opks areng lining up. Im also now cd 14, but I dont normslly ovulste until cd18.

Can you look at my chart and tell me what you tjink?


----------



## Lindreed

Advice needed :

I think she's officially starting. Tinted cm.. I'm getting worried. I came off mirena three months ago. First cycle was 28 days, second 27, this time 25 days.... Why are they decreasing ? Is my lp too short?? What can I do to extend this . I am worried about how my cycle length is decreasing. My periods are usually 5 days long heavy every day. Has anyone experienced this? Should I be worried... I need advice . Feeling pretty crappy :(


----------



## Twinklie12

Jrepp what is your usual temp cover line? If you o-ed today you might get a big temp jump tomorrow, and with the higher temp FF would recalculate your o date.

ETA. I looked at your chart last month. Your cover line temp is higher than your temps so far this cycle so I don't think you are 2 DPO at all. Probably o-ed today!


----------



## biscuitgal

Twinklie said everything that I would say. :)


----------



## Jbaby90

Lindreed said:


> Advice needed :
> 
> I think she's officially starting. Tinted cm.. I'm getting worried. I came off mirena three months ago. First cycle was 28 days, second 27, this time 25 days.... Why are they decreasing ? Is my lp too short?? What can I do to extend this . I am worried about how my cycle length is decreasing. My periods are usually 5 days long heavy every day. Has anyone experienced this? Should I be worried... I need advice . Feeling pretty crappy :(

So sorry it looks like AF is coming :-( 
It may just be that your body is still adjusting after mirena!?


----------



## Renaendel

Your cycle length may be decreasing, but it doesn't mean your LP is any shorter. You just may be ovulating earlier in the month. Last year at this time I didn't ovulate until cd 17-20 and now I ovulate at cycle day 14-15. This moved my cycle length from 34 days down to 28, but my luteal phase is still exactly the same length.


----------



## 3chords

Jrepp said:


> Well.... I am totally confused. According to my temps, I'm one temp away from being 3dpo. I had positive opks yesterday and today, which would put me 0-1dpo. However, about an hour ago I got a huge cramp near my right hip and my back is now killing me, so I think I might have judt ovulated. My temps and opks areng lining up. Im also now cd 14, but I dont normslly ovulste until cd18.
> 
> Can you look at my chart and tell me what you tjink?

I don't think you've ovulated yet.


----------



## Lindreed

Ok. Thanks ladies. I take a very good prenatal prescription and I am also going to add vitamin D to lengthen my lp just in case it is too short.... I wouldn't know . I have never felt any signs of ovulation since mirena. Arghhh.... I had not anticipated having any trouble ttc! Foolish of me since I had my first so long ago ! I am going to put my wine cabinet to good use these next five days lol...


----------



## Jrepp

I looked back through my charts and my coverlines are as follows:
July:98.75ish
August:97.35ish
September:97.75ish
October:97.35ish
November is looking like 97.35

Coincidentally in the months I got pregnant (July and September) my coverline was around 97.75ish.


----------



## Lirpa11

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/implantation_calculator.php

Found an interesting calculator for implantation date? Anyone in the two week wait wanna try it? I'm likely to implant between today and Thursday so I am keeping an eye out! My most likely day is Wednesday... Hoping to see something then  or feel lol


----------



## sharnw

I said to myself that I wouldn't be right into the tww, but I cant help myself :haha:


Aghhh hurry up tww... 

[URL=https://s997.photobucket.com/user/sharnw/media/conception2implantation_zpsaa2ce2dc.jpg.html][IMG]https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af97/sharnw/conception2implantation_zpsaa2ce2dc.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BumptasticMTY

I just tested. I see something in person, but it's not coming out in pictures. Can you tell me if you see something or is it wishful thinking on my part? I'm either 7-8 DPO. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=204004


----------



## ReadynWaiting

BumptasticMTY said:


> I just tested. I see something in person, but it's not coming out in pictures. Can you tell me if you see something or is it wishful thinking on my part? I'm either 7-8 DPO.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=204004

I totally see that line just not sure about colour.


----------



## Lirpa11

I think I see don't gong on the white end side? Is that where it should be? Fingers crossed!


----------



## BumptasticMTY

ReadynWaiting said:


> BumptasticMTY said:
> 
> 
> I just tested. I see something in person, but it's not coming out in pictures. Can you tell me if you see something or is it wishful thinking on my part? I'm either 7-8 DPO.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=204004
> 
> I totally see that line just not sure about colour.Click to expand...


It's super ultra faint. I've had evap lines, and this is one different. I see a smidge of lavender....barely. Crossing my fingers.

I have 4 positive votes. I'm hoping people aren't mistaking the line that is toward the right side, thats like a crease that's part of the stick.


----------



## sharnw

I see it! FX its pink tomorrow, your still early and you got that line?! :happydance:


----------



## fancyglance

Hi ladies! Can I join in? :D

I found this site via Google and while reading through some of the post, I found so much comfort. So I decided to join and start posting! 

After having a natural miscarriage 5 months ago, I'm currently in the 2WW and hoping for a BFP this month. Although I'm a nervous wreck to test, I'm gonna do it on December 7th if AF doesn't rear her ugly head. May I be added to the list? Good luck everyone and I look forward to being a very active member with you guys!


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Lirpa11 said:


> I think I see don't gong on the white end side? Is that where it should be? Fingers crossed!

Here I marked it where I see it. Let me know if that's what you're seeing please. So nervous here! 

https://i42.tinypic.com/2cy62zb.jpg


----------



## Renaendel

I can see it, but I can't tell if there is colour.


----------



## Jbaby90

I def see it


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Thanks ladies! I'm off to the store. I only have 2 wondfos left. 1st response run!


----------



## Lindreed

I see it yay !!


----------



## sharnw

*fancyglance* :hi:
So sorry you had a miscarriage :(
Hope you get your Happy and healthy sticky pregnancy from this tww :flower:


----------



## Lirpa11

Yep that's where I saw it!! Good luck ))


----------



## biscuitgal

Bumptastic - good luck with the FRER! I definitely see what you're seeing on that strip. :)


----------



## fancyglance

sharnw said:


> *fancyglance* :hi:
> So sorry you had a miscarriage :(
> Hope you get your Happy and healthy sticky pregnancy from this tww :flower:

Aww, thank you sooo much Sharnw! :hugs:

It was definitely a hard thing to cope with and it has taken me awhile to heal emotionally but I'm feeling much better nowadays. 

And thanks for the well wishes! Hopefully we can both get a lovely BFP this month!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bump can't wait to see that frer...fx'd.


----------



## EMSwife1124

BumptasticMTY said:


> I just tested. I see something in person, but it's not coming out in pictures. Can you tell me if you see something or is it wishful thinking on my part? I'm either 7-8 DPO.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=204004


I see it :) GL!


----------



## EMSwife1124

Lirpa11 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/implantation_calculator.php
> 
> Found an interesting calculator for implantation date? Anyone in the two week wait wanna try it? I'm likely to implant between today and Thursday so I am keeping an eye out! My most likely day is Wednesday... Hoping to see something then  or feel lol


I tried it and it says my optimum time to test is tomorrow so I feel a little better :) yay!


----------



## Carriec0911

mel28nicole said:


> Hi Carrie I'm about to go through finals myself! It's my final semester so I'm anxious to get done! I'm 8dpo right now!


I wish you lots of luck during this stressful wait!:thumbup:


----------



## Carriec0911

sharnw said:


> I said to myself that I wouldn't be right into the tww, but I cant help myself :haha:
> 
> 
> Aghhh hurry up tww...
> 
> [URL=https://s997.photobucket.com/user/sharnw/media/conception2implantation_zpsaa2ce2dc.jpg.html][IMG]https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af97/sharnw/conception2implantation_zpsaa2ce2dc.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I really found this image helpful! Thank you for posting it!!


----------



## SweetMelodies

Carriec0911 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> I said to myself that I wouldn't be right into the tww, but I cant help myself :haha:
> 
> 
> Aghhh hurry up tww...
> 
> [URL=https://s997.photobucket.com/user/sharnw/media/conception2implantation_zpsaa2ce2dc.jpg.html][IMG]https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af97/sharnw/conception2implantation_zpsaa2ce2dc.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I really found this image helpful! Thank you for posting it!!Click to expand...


So did I! Now if that egg would just roll a bit faster...:haha:


----------



## MrsLake2013

AF showed up for me today.

Due to my 42 day cycles, looks like I'll be out for this year.
Unless Clomid decides to make me ovulate nice and early!


----------



## Jokerette

I'm going crazy over here... I did a wondfo cheapie and saw a faint line , DH saw it too, then I had hcg betas done and it came back as hcg0. :(. Ughh! I swear I saw a line!!


----------



## meg0814

Lirpa11 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/implantation_calculator.php
> 
> Found an interesting calculator for implantation date? Anyone in the two week wait wanna try it? I'm likely to implant between today and Thursday so I am keeping an eye out! My most likely day is Wednesday... Hoping to see something then  or feel lol

Wow, thanks for this link! According to it I have been testing WAY too early. I've been super, super sick with some weird cold/flu bug and I was so sick today I didn't even test (I'm a POAS addict- so this is pretty shocking haha). Now I might try to keep holding off. Congrats to all the BFPs! And FX and :dust: to all!


----------



## kedwards1982

Hi all! I have been MIA for a few months mainly to try to lose some weight to boost fertility. Well after figuring I could be at this forever, I decided to start trying again and then just keep a healthy lifestyle as i go. I plan on working out throughout my pregnancy and to keep going afterwards. I'm determined! So as for my testing, not 100% sure yet but I believe my fertile day will arrive tomorrow so implantation will be Tues. So my testing day will be around Dec. 17th. I am very hopeful and praying that this will be my month! :)


----------



## mel28nicole

That link was helpful! I think I'm going to wait til the 6th to test instead of trying on the 4th. AF due the 10th so I think I'll try testing early the 6th and again on the 10th if AF hasn't arrived


----------



## biscuitgal

*Brandi* - will you change my test date to the 14th? According to a +opk today, ovu date likely tomorrow and based on that new link I shouldn't test till around then. I'll probably be peeing on test strips before then, but I think I'll probably make the 14th my official test date.


----------



## jessie_jane85

Would love to share the journey!! I should O on the 7th of this month so fingers, toes and everything that can be crossed will!


----------



## lachicasola

Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs! 6 already and it's only just December! 

I'm out with a negative blood test today, but think I'll just squeeze in to test again around the 29th. Hoping for a new year surprise instead of an Xmas one :)


----------



## Bee Bee

Hey! Can you put me down for testing on Christmas morning? :)


----------



## Lirpa11

I'm going to try and test Saturday morning...Monday is the most accurate day but an early response might pick it up Saturday if I implant soon.. Fingers crossed!! Baby dust to all of you :)


----------



## jessie_jane85

Just a question. How do you upload your fertility chart onto posts?


----------



## 17e

Hello ladies just want to share that I saw the most beautiful pink lines today - BFP at 15 dpo. Baby dust to all :)


----------



## Jbaby90

17e said:


> Hello ladies just want to share that I saw the most beautiful pink lines today - BFP at 15 dpo. Baby dust to all :)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## meg0814

17e said:


> Hello ladies just want to share that I saw the most beautiful pink lines today - BFP at 15 dpo. Baby dust to all :)

Congratulations 17e! :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I sadly miscarried last week at 5+3 so back on the TTC wagon! I'm not sure what day AF is due yet. I will let you know once O is confirmed.


----------



## DSemcho

BumptasticMTY said:


> I just tested. I see something in person, but it's not coming out in pictures. Can you tell me if you see something or is it wishful thinking on my part? I'm either 7-8 DPO.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=204004

I see it!!!



fancyglance said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join in? :D
> 
> I found this site via Google and while reading through some of the post, I found so much comfort. So I decided to join and start posting!
> 
> After having a natural miscarriage 5 months ago, I'm currently in the 2WW and hoping for a BFP this month. Although I'm a nervous wreck to test, I'm gonna do it on December 7th if AF doesn't rear her ugly head. May I be added to the list? Good luck everyone and I look forward to being a very active member with you guys!

Welcome fancy, and I'm sorry about your loss :(



17e said:


> Hello ladies just want to share that I saw the most beautiful pink lines today - BFP at 15 dpo. Baby dust to all :)

Congrats!!

AFM- I'm still weirded out that I got a positive OPK last night, at what's supposed to be 16/17DPO.... They are lighter today so far so I'm starting my TWW all over again. So can my test date be changed to 16DEC so far.


----------



## Jbbsturm

BumptasticMTY said:


> Lirpa11 said:
> 
> 
> I think I see don't gong on the white end side? Is that where it should be? Fingers crossed!
> 
> Here I marked it where I see it. Let me know if that's what you're seeing please. So nervous here!
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/2cy62zb.jpgClick to expand...

I definitely see it. Yay:thumbup:


----------



## meg0814

So sorry to hear about your loss brunettebimbo. :hugs: FX for your future (hopefully very short) TTC journey!


----------



## Jbaby90

brunettebimbo said:


> I sadly miscarried last week at 5+3 so back on the TTC wagon! I'm not sure what day AF is due yet. I will let you know once O is confirmed.

Sorry to hear :-(


----------



## kit603

BumptasticMTY said:


> I just tested. I see something in person, but it's not coming out in pictures. Can you tell me if you see something or is it wishful thinking on my part? I'm either 7-8 DPO.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=204004

I see it! Fingers crossed it's your BFP - did you pick up the FRER? :thumbup:




17e said:


> Hello ladies just want to share that I saw the most beautiful pink lines today - BFP at 15 dpo. Baby dust to all :)

Congratulations! :happydance:



brunettebimbo said:


> I sadly miscarried last week at 5+3 so back on the TTC wagon! I'm not sure what day AF is due yet. I will let you know once O is confirmed.

:hugs: So sorry xx


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry brunette. It's a hard thing to go through.


----------



## Jrepp

Temp jumped again to 97.86 today, so definitely o'd yesterday. Ovufriend have me crosshairs as 3dpo, but I'm really only 1dpo. It'll probably change it in the next couple days.


----------



## Donna79x

Please can you add me :) Testing 9th Dec - AF due 13th Dec. Feeling confident  xx


----------



## SoBlessedMama

17e said:


> Hello ladies just want to share that I saw the most beautiful pink lines today - BFP at 15 dpo. Baby dust to all :)

Congratulations!!! : )


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Brunette-so sorry for your loss. 

17e-congrats on the strong bfp!

Afm-(im)patiently waiting for the end of this wk and our fertile window. I need to find a hobby or something bc time us going far too slow and I haven't even hit the tww yet!


----------



## DSemcho

Lighter today!! Let's see how the 6:30 looks later but we're still gonna BD tonight just in case.

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/e222e5af-1af7-4701-93c0-7b2315ee3408_zps0a5ab1f9.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

:dust::dust:


----------



## kit603

My FRERs finally arrived this morning so I tested with FMU and it was BFN @12dpo.

I'm so disappointed... we had faint lines on ICs from 7dpo to 12dpo as well, but they're just not getting any darker so must be nasty evaps.


----------



## biscuitgal

DSemcho that's about how my opk looked today after a really dark one yesterday - temp is still low today so I'm thinking surge yesterday, ovulate today, temps go up tomorrow... I hope! *fx*


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi ladies,
Grabbing 5 minutes to read up. 
Congrats on more bcp,
Brunette so sorry for your loss, hugs to you. X

Afm had nice high temps and now 6 dpo and had big temp drop, initially got excited but just feel out this month and had no other symptoms. Did have bit of cramps today so far and hint of brownish cm but staying relatively calm this month. Think Christmas at work is keeping me busy days are flying in  x

Feel free to check my chart out and roll on temping tomorrow x


----------



## Lindreed

I will be doing fill blown charting this month to try for a bfp Boxing Day. Currently day 2 of cycle , af came yesterday. Question again for the ladies what brand of basal thermometer is good and what is the average cost? I see a digital one on eBay for about 20 dollars that says you can test orally. I also purchased a handful of opks :)


----------



## biscuitgal

HSG - good luck on temps going back up, I've read temp can dip with implantation so the dip + brownish cm makes sense.


----------



## biscuitgal

Lindreed said:


> I will be doing fill blown charting this month to try for a bfp Boxing Day. Currently day 2 of cycle , af came yesterday. Question again for the ladies what brand of basal thermometer is good and what is the average cost? I see a digital one on eBay for about 20 dollars that says you can test orally. I also purchased a handful of opks :)

I got a NexCare one on Amazon


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Congrats Dsemcho!!!


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Update: BFN this morning on both a FREER and Wondfo. Yesterday I thought I had a very faint BFP. Not so sure now. It was probably an evap? The test was read within the 5 minutes. Just not sure what to think.


----------



## biscuitgal

Bumptastic - how many dpo are you?


----------



## BumptasticMTY

biscuitgal said:


> Bumptastic - how many dpo are you?

9 if I'm not mistaken. Could be 8 or 10. I didn't temp this month, only use ovulation tests.


----------



## biscuitgal

You're pretty early still - hang in there! Sometimes implantation doesn't even happen until where you are now, which means hcg is super low or nothing yet.


----------



## Lindreed

biscuitgal said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> I will be doing fill blown charting this month to try for a bfp Boxing Day. Currently day 2 of cycle , af came yesterday. Question again for the ladies what brand of basal thermometer is good and what is the average cost? I see a digital one on eBay for about 20 dollars that says you can test orally. I also purchased a handful of opks :)
> 
> I got a NexCare one on AmazonClick to expand...

I will take a look on amazon thanks ! Digital?


----------



## biscuitgal

Lindreed said:


> I will take a look on amazon thanks ! Digital?

Yep!


----------



## jelissamo

Ladies, what symptoms are you having? 
I've got constipation, stuffy nose, pelvic pressure and some minor food aversions. 
I test this saturday. it's gonna be a long 5 days.


----------



## hopeful harry

jelissamo, 

I have an odd symptom, one bb has enlarged and the other remained the same size (only a small amount but noticeable):haha:, Yesterday I was having arm pit pain (heard this could be a symptom of pregnancy) and I did have back ache about 5 dpo and currently have very mild stomach cramps on the right side above the pelvic bone and a feeling like being poked. 

However I caved in today 8dpo and tested!! I was so sure!! (imaginary symptoms??) and of course BFN :dohh:!!


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Jellisamo, yesterday I had some sharp pains down there. That was what led me to testing so early. I was planning to test beginning 12/4.


----------



## hopeful harry

I will probably test every day now! once I have started I can't stop!! got no will power.



I love symptom spotting, and hate it all at once! Am always convinced that I am pregnant! 

Good Luck To everybody, am interested in all your symptoms and if they lead to BFP's !!!!!!!!!!!! 
Really hope it happens this month!


----------



## SopranoJKM

jelissamo said:


> Ladies, what symptoms are you having?
> I've got constipation, stuffy nose, pelvic pressure and some minor food aversions.
> I test this saturday. it's gonna be a long 5 days.

I'm 8 dpo and I'm really excited :p to share my symptoms:

*1-5dpo:* nothing I don't usually notice after my ovulation
*6dpo:* felt weird sharp pain across my whole abdomen in the afternoon that only lasted a few seconds, later that night had really, really, REALLY bad gas, had a sharp pain over my left ovary and on and off tugging sensations in my uterus, I also got weirdly emotional about my weight and how I felt about myself
*7dpo:* bad smelly gas continued into the morning, slight pains on and off over both ovaries, slight lower back pain, yellow-tinged CM in the afternoon changing to brown and stringy in the evening, then none. Right before bed there was a dull ache, almost burning or itching sensation over both ovaries.
*8dpo (today):* woke up at 4:00 am with slightly tender breasts and hiccups (WTF?), too restless to go back to sleep, a very slight amount of brown CM, more of the ovaries aching up till right now, my boobs are swollen but that happens about this time in my cycle every month so it's not a reliable symptom. What was new was the ache that I felt in them inside, plus a couple of visible blue veins, which I've never had. I also lost my appetite before I was halfway done with my lunch, even though I had been SUPER hungry and looking forward to lunch all morning.

I'm getting really excited! Could this be my month for a :bfp:? Can't wait to :test:!


----------



## SopranoJKM

hopeful harry said:


> jelissamo,
> 
> I have an odd symptom, one bb has enlarged and the other remained the same size (only a small amount but noticeable):haha:, Yesterday I was having arm pit pain (heard this could be a symptom of pregnancy) and I did have back ache about 5 dpo and currently have very mild stomach cramps on the right side above the pelvic bone and a feeling like being poked.
> 
> However I caved in today 8dpo and tested!! I was so sure!! (imaginary symptoms??) and of course BFN :dohh:!!

We're planning on testing the same day! I also caved and POS last night. I knew better though. Too early and just a $ Tree test. Not sensitive enough to show anyhow. I'm trying to hold out till Saturday, but I might try again on Wednesday with a FRER. I have also heard about the armpit pain. Keep me updated!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

brunettebimbo said:


> I sadly miscarried last week at 5+3 so back on the TTC wagon! I'm not sure what day AF is due yet. I will let you know once O is confirmed.

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## xMissChellex

can i join you guys? :D 2dpo.. ttc again after a 2 year gap. i can tell this is gonna be a longg 2 weeks lol


----------



## kedwards1982

BrandiCanucks said:


> Anyone else already thinking of the next cycle? Whether you're already out, or feel like you're out or have been waiting to TTC and will be testing in December, come and chat, and I'll edit this post with your testing dates!
> 
> AFM, I've had a feeling since my insemination that this cycle was a bust. It just didn't seem like anything took and in my excitement, or maybe insanity, I overanalyzed every single symptom, and peed on Wondfo's every single day since 1dpo. I had an evap at 4dpo, otherwise every one has been a stark negative and still no evaps on even the 1dpo tests. This morning, at 7dpo (for November), I had another :bfn: on both a Wondfo and an FRER, and my cramping is more intense and feels like AF cramps.
> 
> So for me, it's on to my hsg and praying for a :bfp: in December. AF in December is due December 5, so I'll be testing December 3...and NOT buying any Wondfo's!!!!!
> 
> *****************************************************************
> :xmas6:PLEASE SANTA!!! BRING US SOME BFP'S!!!!!:xmas6:
> 
> *DECEMBER 1*
> 
> lala222
> Lindreed
> :bfp: mrsswaffer :bfp: November 30
> :bfp: MummyJade :bfp: November 30
> :bfp: squirrel. :bfp: November 29
> 
> *DECEMBER 2*
> 
> 
> :bfp: Rainbow gems :bfp: November 27
> lachicasola
> crayons
> 
> *DECEMBER 3*
> 
> :bfp: BrandiCanucks :bfp: November 7
> EMSwife1124
> LastGlamouri
> 
> *DECEMBER 4*
> 
> chelsealynnb
> :bfp: JBaby90 :bfp: November 30
> kit603
> 
> *DECEMBER 5*
> 
> MommyCandice
> RosieB1977
> FutureBabyG
> 17e
> Krippy
> Elizabeth4613
> 
> *DECEMBER 6*
> 
> jwoot
> Buckeyegirl9
> kfs1
> jelissamo
> 
> *DECEMBER 7*
> 
> Jokerette
> hinbds
> Leinzlove
> MeaganMackenz
> hopeful harry
> trumpetbeth
> Ckelly79
> Baby Conscious
> SweetMelodies
> 
> *DECEMBER 8*
> 
> junbait
> nabbz90
> meg0814
> 
> *DECEMBER 9*
> 
> xnmd1
> N27murray
> SopranoJKM
> activelyttc13
> 
> *DECEMBER 10*
> 
> HGsurvivor05
> Lirpa11
> PeachDaisy
> Mel28Nicole
> 
> *DECEMBER 11*
> 
> Linz143
> Twinklie12
> biscuitgal
> sharnw
> aidensmommy1
> Lovelymo79
> 
> *DECEMBER 12*
> 
> wantingmybfp
> AmorT
> 
> *DECEMBER 13*
> 
> Purplecupcake
> Lovepink81
> 
> *DECEMBER 14*
> 
> CharmedKirsty
> MrsLake2013
> supersherwolf
> Rahma
> 
> *DECEMBER 15*
> 
> lorojovanos
> SoBlessedMama
> 
> *DECEMBER 16*
> *DECEMBER 17*
> 
> qwk
> 
> *DECEMBER 18*
> 
> poppygirl05
> BebVern
> Princesa7
> Meljenn
> 
> *DECEMBER 19*
> 
> LoveKin
> CNorth
> K.N
> CharmedKirsty
> 
> *DECEMBER 20*
> 
> ReadynWaiting
> pushmug7
> Nini Lopez
> 
> *DECEMBER 21*
> 
> KitteyKat2010
> wbee
> 
> *DECEMBER 22*
> *DECEMBER 23*
> 
> MKAC2005
> skinnysmrs
> 
> *DECEMBER 24*
> 
> Jrepp
> tracdesi
> floydx
> jmandrews
> 
> *DECEMBER 25*
> 
> Future Mom
> 
> *DECEMBER 26*
> 
> Lijsken87
> 
> *DECEMBER 27*
> 
> Jbbsturm
> 
> *DECEMBER 28*
> 
> Lindreed
> 
> *DECEMBER 29*
> 
> monika84
> 
> *DECEMBER 30*
> 
> MnGmakes3
> 
> *DECEMBER 31*
> 
> Dsemcho
> 
> **Watching**
> 
> mommyof2peas
> ​

Hi there! Can you put me down for Dec. 17th?! That's my estimation date! :) Thanks!


----------



## xMissChellex

has anyone ever experienced light bleeding at 2dpo? ive just noticed some blood.. im starting to get worried.. im sure its not AF as i know i only just ovulated :wacko: i was reading up about ovulation bleeding.. but surely it wouldnt be a lot?


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: please could I join?
Im TTC our 2nd vasectomy reversal miracle baby :cloud9: after a loss in June :cry: , could you put me down for the 8th please....(although i may take a sneaky one on the sat :blush:) lol xx thanks xx


----------



## Renaendel

xMissChellex said:


> has anyone ever experienced light bleeding at 2dpo? ive just noticed some blood.. im starting to get worried.. im sure its not AF as i know i only just ovulated :wacko: i was reading up about ovulation bleeding.. but surely it wouldnt be a lot?

Yes, I always bleed at 2 dpo. There is always a little rush of blood after ovulation, and then more spotting as your body uses progesterone to push down that estrogen.


----------



## xMissChellex

Renaendel said:


> Yes, I always bleed at 2 dpo. There is always a little rush of blood after ovulation, and then more spotting as your body uses progesterone to push down that estrogen.

phew.. im so glad im not alone on this. thank you. how long do you normally bleed for?


----------



## SopranoJKM

xMissChellex said:


> has anyone ever experienced light bleeding at 2dpo? ive just noticed some blood.. im starting to get worried.. im sure its not AF as i know i only just ovulated :wacko: i was reading up about ovulation bleeding.. but surely it wouldnt be a lot?

I experience this some months. I don't know for sure, but I've heard it's a sign of fertility because it means you definitely released an egg (although that can also be confirmed by charting BBT).


----------



## Renaendel

xMissChellex said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I always bleed at 2 dpo. There is always a little rush of blood after ovulation, and then more spotting as your body uses progesterone to push down that estrogen.
> 
> phew.. im so glad im not alone on this. thank you. how long do you normally bleed for?Click to expand...

It takes a while for my progesterone to become dominant. If you look at my chart you will see that nice big last temp spike around 6dpo. This is when I stop spotting.


----------



## Jrepp

Definitely ovulated yesterday. Temp up to 97.86. Ovufriend has me tentatively 3dpo but I know it was yesterday. We were able to :sex: Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Sunday nights and Saturday morning (ovulation was Sunday morning). I hope we caught the egg!


----------



## Boumboum

Hello!!!

I am 5 dpo today.... and I am going to test friday december 6th since it is my DH birthday.... but it is still going to be just 9 dpo....

I had a trigger HCG shot this month... so I am afraid I will have a false positive... maybe I am going to test it out from 5 dpo to 9 dpo, I am not sure yet (it dépends on when I receive my IC!)

Baby dust to everyone for a Christmas belly baby!!

BoumBoum


----------



## Lindreed

Not a good start to ttc this month... Found out the lump I found has two friends in the same breast. Glad I checked for the first time ever self exam. I guess this month will be ful of tests aside from the ttc kind. What a shitty start to December and Christmas.... Still fx for everyone. Ill be following this thread closely for Christmas cheer...


----------



## Jrepp

That sucks Lindreed. I hope everything is ok


----------



## xMissChellex

SopranoJKM said:


> I experience this some months. I don't know for sure, but I've heard it's a sign of fertility because it means you definitely released an egg (although that can also be confirmed by charting BBT).

i had really bad ov pains the other day.. and i mean really bad.. i couldnt move for 2 hours without being in agony.. thats why i know i did ovulate (plus opks.. i dont temp..yet :haha: ) i have a bad habit of dr googling and getting myself all worried :wacko:


----------



## Nini Lopez

Lindreed said:


> Not a good start to ttc this month... Found out the lump I found has two friends in the same breast. Glad I checked for the first time ever self exam. I guess this month will be ful of tests aside from the ttc kind. What a shitty start to December and Christmas.... Still fx for everyone. Ill be following this thread closely for Christmas cheer...

This happened to me about 2 months ago. I have like 8 lumps total in both breasts. I was freaking out because my family carries the gene. I went in thinking the worse. Turns out I have fibrocystic breasts. Hopefully they are just cysts for you. I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## Jrepp

Ok, so I ovulated on cd 14 and I normally don't ovulate until cd 18 or 20. I have a 13 day average luteal phase, so would that make AF due 4 days earlier? If so I would be testing the 14th-ish. Or do I go by normal 31 day cycle length and luteal phase would be longer?


----------



## Nini Lopez

I would go by your luteal phase. I notice when I ovulate earlier or later it moves af due date around.


----------



## biscuitgal

Jrepp said:


> Ok, so I ovulated on cd 14 and I normally don't ovulate until cd 18 or 20. I have a 13 day average luteal phase, so would that make AF due 4 days earlier? If so I would be testing the 14th-ish. Or do I go by normal 31 day cycle length and luteal phase would be longer?

What Nini said - your LP should be consistent, so sooner. :) 

Also I think I'll be testing around the 14th, too, twinsie.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

I would go with LP, mine has stayed pretty much 11/12 even though my ovulation dates have dropped from around 11/12 to 9.

Good luck hun,

Lindreed hope tests come back promptly and everything is ok  x


----------



## jmandrews

Wow congrats on all the BFPs so far!!! I haven't been on here in a few days. Took me a good 30 min to get caught up. Haha! We are off to a great start! I'm just waiting to O. DH is gone for work until Thursday. We have a busy weekend coming up and will be staying with my parents and in laws. Hope we can get some BDing in. I'll likely O around Tuesday or Wednesday. Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## Jbaby90

Lindreed said:


> Not a good start to ttc this month... Found out the lump I found has two friends in the same breast. Glad I checked for the first time ever self exam. I guess this month will be ful of tests aside from the ttc kind. What a shitty start to December and Christmas.... Still fx for everyone. Ill be following this thread closely for Christmas cheer...

I hope ur ok Lindreed!! :hugs: x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

xMissChellex said:


> can i join you guys? :D 2dpo.. ttc again after a 2 year gap. i can tell this is gonna be a longg 2 weeks lol

When are you testing, and I`ll add you to the front?



live_in_hope said:


> hey! :wave: please could I join?
> Im TTC our 2nd vasectomy reversal miracle baby :cloud9: after a loss in June :cry: , could you put me down for the 8th please....(although i may take a sneaky one on the sat :blush:) lol xx thanks xx

I'm pregnant with my first tubal reversal baby, lol. 

Ladies, I've taken everyone down, who has bfp's and testing dates. Will update the front page once the kidlets head to bed.


----------



## Elizabeth4613

Ok so im 9dpo now and my AF is due in 3 days (dec 5) and ive had dull cramps in my lower belly since about 5dpo if i remember correctly... Unfortunately i feel like theyre due to AF and im not feeling optimistic at all... Lower back shooting pains have started .... Breast tenderness but not unbearably tender like they'd usually be at this point .... Going to test on dec 6 if AF doesn't show on the 5th .... I want so badly for this to be all of our months!!!!! Sadly, i dont think its mine .... Also CP is still high.. I don't temp so i cant weigh in on that .... Oh also no pimples yet and usually they would happen about now .... I'm moody but not depressed like i usually am (i have PMDD) ... Some things are different and some are the same as usual pms cycles ... This TWW is torturous. Baby dust to all!!


----------



## purplecupcake

Welp, I'm already out....DH and I did not BD at all. Thinking I'm gonna head over to "Not Trying, Not Preventing", save myself some stress and heartache.


----------



## xMissChellex

BrandiCanucks said:


> When are you testing, and I`ll add you to the front?

14th december :happydance:

congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Lindreed

Thanks ladies so very much apprecited right now. Thinking positive and I love the advice / experiences that have been shared :) fx for Christmas bfps


----------



## Future Mom

Bee Bee said:


> Hey! Can you put me down for testing on Christmas morning? :)

:happydance: Testing Buddy!!!! Good luck!!! :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## ready4num2

Count me in! Ill be testing within the next few days! 

Currently 12dpo. AF due this Wednesday(wellll I hope not)


----------



## Future Mom

Lindreed said:


> Not a good start to ttc this month... Found out the lump I found has two friends in the same breast. Glad I checked for the first time ever self exam. I guess this month will be ful of tests aside from the ttc kind. What a shitty start to December and Christmas.... Still fx for everyone. Ill be following this thread closely for Christmas cheer...

:hugs: Good luck Lindreed. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Carriec0911

I have a question that I am someone could help me with. While checking cm on cervix 9-11 dpo I noticed my cervix was high and tilted back. When checking today it is still high but it's tender. I can't think of any reason of why it would feel like this!'

Has anyone else experienced this? Thanks in advanced!!


----------



## Jrepp

It could be early pregnancy symptom or af could be close


----------



## Meljenn

Lindreed said:


> Not a good start to ttc this month... Found out the lump I found has two friends in the same breast. Glad I checked for the first time ever self exam. I guess this month will be ful of tests aside from the ttc kind. What a shitty start to December and Christmas.... Still fx for everyone. Ill be following this thread closely for Christmas cheer...

Saying a prayer for you Lindreed


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lindreed-hoping those lumps are nothing to be concerned about. As for the bbt thermometer, I bought the life brand one at shoppers for $20. Saves you time if you're planning to order one online. Works perfectly orally.


----------



## EMSwife1124

Hi Ladies :) 
I'm testing in the morning!! I'm not sure if I'm feeling AF or early symptoms.. but I hope to see a blaring BFP tomorrow morning :) GL to everyone else!


----------



## MommyCandice

Gl to everyone. Just a quick question. Is extremely gassy a early preg symptom as i never get gassy before af and have been gassy for the last 3 days. Fingers crossed


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've been gassy since 1dpo and well...here I am now, lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Gl emswife:test:


----------



## SopranoJKM

MommyCandice said:


> Gl to everyone. Just a quick question. Is extremely gassy a early preg symptom as i never get gassy before af and have been gassy for the last 3 days. Fingers crossed

I'm 8 dpo and I've been super gassy the last several days as well. I normally get gassy during AF, but not this far in advance (AF due in 6 days).


----------



## mel28nicole

Ladies help me out! I couldn't help but test! I'm 10dpo, I took this at 3:15ish am. I didn't know what time it was, just knew I had to pee lol. Took these pics at about 5 minutes after. Started seeing the line after 3 minutes. I know I'm only 10dpo so this may be why it's faint. Do you see something?? I plan on testing again in two days to see if it get darker

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/40CBC713-7F22-489E-BD6B-6F2796AB90EC_zpskhg0nflh.jpg

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/B6D373FF-914E-4E6F-A7BE-D2B5753E2C94_zpsimnxm2oq.jpg


----------



## BabyConscious

I see it :)


----------



## kit603

I see it, fingers crossed it's the start of your BFP! :)


----------



## tamil girl

hi all:)
me joining December list.. pls add me too.. testing on 20th dec:)


----------



## sharnw

*mel28nicole* looks like you'll be pregnant at your wedding! congrats!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it, mel! Especially when I tilt my screen!


----------



## xnmd1

so i changed the detection method on fertility friend to "research" and it detected ovulation on CD14 . and i tried another charting site and it says i ovulated on the 16th. I wonder which one is right? 
i must admit it looks alright with those cross hairs that but im not totally sure...

fertilityfriend.com/home/2dce36

oh .. im home from work sick today. im actually fine, OH and LO both have a really bad stomach bug ... LO is handling it better than OH though. its going to be a looooong day


----------



## xMissChellex

my bleeding has pretty much gone today..:happydance: hopefully it doesnt start up again :shrug:

congrats on the BFPs! hoping for the best christmas present ever this year :baby:


----------



## xnmd1

Lindreed -- good luck. i hope the lumps are nothing serious. its good youre being proactive about your health though. prayers to you.

mel28nicole - i can see that line plain as day on my broken phone screen . congrats!


----------



## xMissChellex

xnmd1 said:


> oh .. im home from work sick today. im actually fine, OH and LO both have a really bad stomach bug ... LO is handling it better than OH though. its going to be a looooong day

hope they feel better really soon x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Front page updated with testers and bfp's!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mel congrats! That is a pink line and I don't need to enlarge or tilt my screen.


----------



## EMSwife1124

Morning ladies. I had a BFN this morning and I'm already feeling sicky like I do when AF is about to show.. I know I'm not out until she shows but I don't think this is my go around. Maybe by new years I can test again! Thanks for all of the support ladies. I will keep watching for everyone to get their BFPs!


----------



## Nini Lopez

Mel I see that line!


----------



## biscuitgal

Mel - YAY! :D 

xnmd - I definitely think the 14th day looks better than the 16th day, that's for sure. 

As for me, I'm hoping I ovulated yesterday even though my temp didn't shoot up today. My opk's were neg today and yesterday, yesterday was a temp DIP (like your chart xnmd) so I'm thinking it's gotta find it's way up. Checked cervix this morning and it was lower than high (medium I'd say) and pretty firm and closed. fx!

What do you ladies think about that? You think my sleuthing sounds spot on?


----------



## mel28nicole

Thank you ladies! I'm gonna test again Thursday and Saturday. My fiancé will probably be home from the gas wells on Sunday and I plan on taking a FRER for him to see :) I'm gonna be cautious this time an try to keep it to myself. We went crazy last time and told the whole world and I miscarried :( so it was very difficult for us. Looks like is be due in August so I'll be about 6 1/2 months pregnant at my wedding lol


----------



## xnmd1

biscuitgal said:


> Mel - YAY! :D
> 
> xnmd - I definitely think the 14th day looks better than the 16th day, that's for sure.
> 
> As for me, I'm hoping I ovulated yesterday even though my temp didn't shoot up today. My opk's were neg today and yesterday, yesterday was a temp DIP (like your chart xnmd) so I'm thinking it's gotta find it's way up. Checked cervix this morning and it was lower than high (medium I'd say) and pretty firm and closed. fx!
> 
> What do you ladies think about that? You think my sleuthing sounds spot on?

thanks! im wondering if the time of day you actually ovulate effects your temperature rise? likr say upu ovulated yesterday at 11pm.. and you take your temp in the morning at 5 am. well maybe that six hours is not enough time to produce enough progesterone to see much of a temp rise and so it doesny appear you ovulated untill the following day .. does that make sense?

and i have two (i think) pre ov temps right on my cover line and my first temp after O is on my coverline. But when i was vharting back in 2010 , the month i fell pregnant I ovulated on day ten and out of my pre ovulation temps five were above my coverline and five were.below . so i think its rather insignificant.


----------



## xnmd1

oh.. and i know they say the temp rise after O is more important than the dip on O day . and even thpugh my 1dpo temp is right on my coverline and i had a few other tempa that high before O , it was still a jump of 0.36 degrees and it hasnt dropped below since. so im thinking that must be the day then.

OH and I had dtd two days prior.. hopfully that was good enough ... ugh i am so overanalyzing things lol


----------



## biscuitgal

Ok - because I haven't actually made a coverline yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was 98.2 since most of my pre-o temps are there, a few below, a couple just barely above. And today was 98.2 

Thanks for the talk. :) But I think 14th does look good for you.


----------



## biscuitgal

xnmd1 said:


> oh.. and i know they say the temp rise after O is more important than the dip on O day . and even thpugh my 1dpo temp is right on my coverline and i had a few other tempa that high before O , it was still a jump of 0.36 degrees and it hasnt dropped below since. so im thinking that must be the day then.
> 
> OH and I had dtd two days prior.. hopfully that was good enough ... ugh i am so overanalyzing things lol

That totally makes sense. For me the rise is .2 today and if it keeps going up tomorrow I'm gonna call that good. I guess I just have to wait and see what happens and try to seduce my husband tonight anyway? I made him strain a :sex: muscle I think. HAHAHHA.


----------



## Lirpa11

I should be implanting soon if we caught our egg and I could get an early BFP Saturday. I'm debating on whether to test or just hold out till Monday as I suspect AF will come.. I don't feel any different AT all from other months. :(

Anyone else not feel any different and end up with a BFP?

If you ask friends they all just knew straight away, and well... I don't :(


----------



## qwk

Hi ladies, just did a quick skim as I only have a moment, and been gone for a few days due to the holidays (USA!).. but big congrats to the BFPs!!

And lindreed, thinking of you :hugs:

I am coming off an early M/C, and currently having no signs of ovulation, so I may have to change my testing date... we'll see. Good luck all!


----------



## Lindreed

xnmd1 said:


> Lindreed -- good luck. i hope the lumps are nothing serious. its good youre being proactive about your health though. prayers to you.
> 
> mel28nicole - i can see that line plain as day on my broken phone screen . congrats!


Xo thanks hugs to you too. Day 3.. Waiting for af to disappear . Ill fill my mind with opks and temping this month which should hopefully get my mind off other things :)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Mel I see that line on my phone, good luck.

*brandi you maybe missed my request but can you please add me to 30th dec as I should get another chance this month due to ovulating early*

Afm I think any other month I would be poas in inticipation by now but just not feeling it this month. What I will hold in hope is I had a lovely drop at 6dpo and great rise this morning at 7dpo, I woke this morning with sore throat and bit of stuffy nose, nose cleared but throat still rough also had some little creamy cm both today and yesterday also had touch of brown in it yesterday also today getting an idd jab pain at left side, Trying to think positive but just having a right blah month :-( 

Congrats to all bcp so far let's keep them coming x


----------



## Donna79x

mel28nicole said:


> Ladies help me out! I couldn't help but test! I'm 10dpo, I took this at 3:15ish am. I didn't know what time it was, just knew I had to pee lol. Took these pics at about 5 minutes after. Started seeing the line after 3 minutes. I know I'm only 10dpo so this may be why it's faint. Do you see something?? I plan on testing again in two days to see if it get darker
> 
> https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/40CBC713-7F22-489E-BD6B-6F2796AB90EC_zpskhg0nflh.jpg
> 
> https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/B6D373FF-914E-4E6F-A7BE-D2B5753E2C94_zpsimnxm2oq.jpg

 
I see a line Mel - Congrats hun x


----------



## jelissamo

Mel I see the faint line too. show us what it is in 2 days, cant wait!
and the comment about being super gassy....that's me too. when I was pregnant back in Aug I was really gassy too, so it might be gross, but it's a good sign. that and constipation too. stuffy nose anyone?


----------



## EMSwife1124

Well the ugly witch showed up right on cue.. I'm out for now. I may be able to test new years eve as I will be 12dpo at that point. GL to everyone else! I will update at the end of the month :)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

jelissamo said:


> Mel I see the faint line too. show us what it is in 2 days, cant wait!
> and the comment about being super gassy....that's me too. when I was pregnant back in Aug I was really gassy too, so it might be gross, but it's a good sign. that and constipation too. stuffy nose anyone?

Hi
I am currently 7dpo and had dip yesterday and rise today, also very gassy yesterday and woke with stuffy nose and sore throat today, stuffiness away and not so gassy so fingers crossed although not feeling 'this is it' as no other signs x good luck x


----------



## trumpetbeth

I'm out.... AF showed her ugly face...


----------



## Lindreed

I see the line Mel !! Beautiful !!!! Congrats so exciting !!


----------



## Heather M

Can i be added to December 8th please?


----------



## crayons

Nope. Guess who showed up this morning. Damn. 

Although, could you move me to the 31st? Give me one more chance for 2013.


----------



## Jokerette

Mel thatsa BFP!


----------



## Carriec0911

13 dpo today, AF is due tomorrow...ugh! Felt very off this morning. I was ver dizzy, warm, slight neasea and other stomach issues. Temp was up .9 this morning so, who knows!

Good Luck ladies!! I'm off for a cat nap


----------



## SopranoJKM

Congrats mel28nicole on your :bfp:!=D&gt;


----------



## KcApple

Tested this morning and got a BFP!

First month TTC
I can't believe it happened to quickly! Very blessed.


----------



## Krippy

Congrat Kc!


----------



## Carriec0911

KcApple said:


> Tested this morning and got a BFP!
> 
> First month TTC
> I can't believe it happened to quickly! Very blessed.

Congrats!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats kcapple!


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats KC!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I just got my +opk. Ready to get the ball rolling.


----------



## tracdesi

Lindreed said:


> Not a good start to ttc this month... Found out the lump I found has two friends in the same breast. Glad I checked for the first time ever self exam. I guess this month will be ful of tests aside from the ttc kind. What a shitty start to December and Christmas.... Still fx for everyone. Ill be following this thread closely for Christmas cheer...

Lindreed do you get very sore breasts before AF? Also how old are you?
And does BC run in your family? Sorry for all the questions, but I wanted to offer some reassurance, as I have similar circumstances...
A few years back I had my first breast exam from my GP who then diagnosed me with Fibrocystic breast disease, in other words my breasts are always full of lumps. I found a few in the shower and almost fainted I was so scared. They've since vanished, and thats what they do, they come and go.
I am sure you're checking into it with your GP as well so hoping this is the same scenario for you also! :flower:
Over the years I've become so afraid that I've basicly just stopped checking all together and letting my doctor do all the checking, which I know isnt good, but stress isn't good either.


----------



## kit603

Well that's me out for this month... the :witch: arrived 2 full days early, so disappointed after the faint lines on the ICs at 7/8dpo - nasty evaps! :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

kit603 said:


> Well that's me out for this month... the :witch: arrived 2 full days early, so disappointed after the faint lines on the ICs at 7/8dpo - nasty evaps! :(

Sorry to hear that kit. I was hoping by now your lines would be blazing. :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

kit603 said:


> Well that's me out for this month... the :witch: arrived 2 full days early, so disappointed after the faint lines on the ICs at 7/8dpo - nasty evaps! :(

Stupid evaps! I was rooting for you Kit! :(


----------



## Little_one

Hi ladies pretty new to this. Congrats to those with their BFP this month!!
My partner and I had miscarriage back in Sept/Oct and finally decided to TTC. Although as we decided late this month we think we have missed Ovulation. Due on in about 6/7 days so time will tell.
Praying for all you ladies next month who haven't had they outcome you wanted. 

Can anybody give me some advice about charting? Also my partner works away so may not always be available when it's ovulation &#128543; going to get tricky. 

But somehow we conceived our daughter when taking the pill and the miscarriage was caused by my depo jab :( x


----------



## DSemcho

OPK isn't positive again, so I'm officially in my second tww of this cycle *le sigh*


----------



## Jrepp

jelissamo said:


> Mel I see the faint line too. show us what it is in 2 days, cant wait!
> and the comment about being super gassy....that's me too. when I was pregnant back in Aug I was really gassy too, so it might be gross, but it's a good sign. that and constipation too. stuffy nose anyone?

When I was pregnant I was very gassy. I couldn't stop passing gas at work and kept blaming it on my students lol.



EMSwife1124 said:


> Well the ugly witch showed up right on cue.. I'm out for now. I may be able to test new years eve as I will be 12dpo at that point. GL to everyone else! I will update at the end of the month :)




trumpetbeth said:


> I'm out.... AF showed her ugly face...




crayons said:


> Nope. Guess who showed up this morning. Damn.
> 
> Although, could you move me to the 31st? Give me one more chance for 2013.

I'm sorry you ladies got a visit from AF! Have some :wine: and here's to next month.



KcApple said:


> Tested this morning and got a BFP!
> 
> First month TTC
> I can't believe it happened to quickly! Very blessed.

Congratulations!



kit603 said:


> Well that's me out for this month... the :witch: arrived 2 full days early, so disappointed after the faint lines on the ICs at 7/8dpo - nasty evaps! :(

Sorry. Here's to next month



Little_one said:


> Hi ladies pretty new to this. Congrats to those with their BFP this month!!
> My partner and I had miscarriage back in Sept/Oct and finally decided to TTC. Although as we decided late this month we think we have missed Ovulation. Due on in about 6/7 days so time will tell.
> Praying for all you ladies next month who haven't had they outcome you wanted.
> 
> Can anybody give me some advice about charting? Also my partner works away so may not always be available when it's ovulation &#55357;&#56863; going to get tricky.
> 
> But somehow we conceived our daughter when taking the pill and the miscarriage was caused by my depo jab :( x

Here is my charting advice: get a basal thermometer and take temps every morning before getting out of bed. You have to take it at the same time. While you are at it, you may want to check cervical position and mucus as well, if it doesn't gross you out. 

I prefer ovufriend to chart with. It's easy and pretty straight forward. You can sign up here https://ovufriend.com/?code=8dd620d6dbdcc7ef8f366d3dc99b966bc8a315df



DSemcho said:


> OPK isn't positive again, so I'm officially in my second tww of this cycle *le sigh*

Well it's good that it's negative Again. I hope you get a positive this month and it seems we are close in dpo as well.


----------



## DSemcho

I didn't even get AF. Just straight into a second TWW.


----------



## Jrepp

At least you didn't bleed :)


----------



## Little_one

Can I ask how long you ladies have been TTC ? 
And do any of you have children already? 
Thanks for the charting advice. Will have a look on Ovufriend.
How are you all feeling? I'm not very positive as this month we weren't actively TTC. X


----------



## missaria

Hi - could you please add me to the December 25th testers? After my August ectopic pregnancy, I've finally been cleared to start trying again. Woohoo! Praying for a Christmas miracle!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Venus13

Please add me to the December 13th.


----------



## Lirpa11

Little_one said:


> Can I ask how long you ladies have been TTC ?
> And do any of you have children already?
> Thanks for the charting advice. Will have a look on Ovufriend.
> How are you all feeling? I'm not very positive as this month we weren't actively TTC. X

This is our first cycle TTC
No children yet
I don't feel any different :-(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Front Page Updated


----------



## Little_one

Lirpa11 said:


> Little_one said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask how long you ladies have been TTC ?
> And do any of you have children already?
> Thanks for the charting advice. Will have a look on Ovufriend.
> How are you all feeling? I'm not very positive as this month we weren't actively TTC. X
> 
> This is our first cycle TTC
> No children yet
> I don't feel any different :-(Click to expand...

I'm sure you'll get there be positive it's only 1st cycle. when's your next period expected? 
Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Lindreed

Ladies this is probably a dumb question how do I link my ff chart to my signature so it shows up every time I post ?


----------



## hopeful harry

Hi guys!

Congrats to everybody with BFP!!! :thumbup:

Just a question really, I have been having symptoms since 1dpo, and obviously I was suspicious about this, thinking I may be 'loosing it' a bit, so did some internet research, as you do! and found that the pregnacare conception I am taking cause pregnancy symptoms in some people, making them thing they are pregnant when in fact they are not :growlmad:, wondered if anyone else had any problems taking this supplement?


----------



## hopeful harry

I have no children and this is my 4th cycle.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lindreed said:


> Ladies this is probably a dumb question how do I link my ff chart to my signature so it shows up every time I post ?

I would like to know as well.


----------



## EMSwife1124

I ordered my first ever batch of OPKs today. I'm determined to catch the egg this month as soon as AF gets the heck out of here.


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> At least you didn't bleed :)

Yeah but it would have been nice. When AF was one day late I got the positive OPK and I got excited cause you know sometimes people get positive OPKs if they haven't taken a HPT yet. 



Little_one said:


> Can I ask how long you ladies have been TTC ?
> And do any of you have children already?
> Thanks for the charting advice. Will have a look on Ovufriend.
> How are you all feeling? I'm not very positive as this month we weren't actively TTC. X

We NTNP'd from May 2010 - Jan 2013, and TTC from Jan 2013 til now.
No kids yet. OvuFriend is a good app, I use FertilityFriend to just for comparison's. I was feeling positive until I ended my TWW and then BAM went into another TWW.


----------



## Lirpa11

Little_one said:


> Lirpa11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little_one said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask how long you ladies have been TTC ?
> And do any of you have children already?
> Thanks for the charting advice. Will have a look on Ovufriend.
> How are you all feeling? I'm not very positive as this month we weren't actively TTC. X
> 
> This is our first cycle TTC
> No children yet
> I don't feel any different :-(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you'll get there be positive it's only 1st cycle. when's your next period expected?
> Fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...

Thanks, AF is due Monday. So not too far away. Fingers crossed for you too!! 

Are u far into the tww?


----------



## biscuitgal

Little_one said:


> Can I ask how long you ladies have been TTC ?
> And do any of you have children already?
> Thanks for the charting advice. Will have a look on Ovufriend.
> How are you all feeling? I'm not very positive as this month we weren't actively TTC. X

This will just be the 2nd full cycle of charting for me, but I did go off BC almost a year ago. No kids yet. :) I'm feeling alright - I think I'm 1DPO.

I ATE A SLICE OF PINEAPPLE ;)


----------



## Jbaby90

[QUOTE\] This will just be the 2nd full cycle of charting for me, but I did go off BC almost a year ago. No kids yet. :) I'm feeling alright - I think I'm 1DPO.

I ATE A SLICE OF PINEAPPLE ;)[/QUOTE]

Woohoo on the pinapple band wagon hehe


----------



## FutureBabyG

Lindreed said:


> Ladies this is probably a dumb question how do I link my ff chart to my signature so it shows up every time I post ?

Not a silly question at all. You have to go to ff website and in the top right hand corner there should be something about sharing. it will generate a code for bnb. the on bnb go to ur control panel and edit ur signature and add the code that ff gave you. i am doing this all from memory so if you need me to look it up i can later. i am on my way to work right now. good luck.


----------



## xnmd1

so ... lol

i just woke up from a dream that i went to use OHs phone and found that he was using a men only TTC forum and also had an app that notified him to BD with me regularly ..hahha.

it was so real that when i woke up i wondered if it really happened because i really did use his phone before i went to sleep


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have 2 children and am in my first ttc cycle for #3. Although I do have kids the road to dd was a painful and what seemed like an endless journey. For you ltttc'ers I hope your forever baby happens soon...well for everyone I do.


----------



## wantingmybfp

ohmygoodness how far behind I am. i'm sorry I kind of fell off the face of the earth. its because I wanted to just do it. not focus on it ya know? well I took clomid cycle days 3-7. I thought I o'd on 11/25 due to my cm. but I had no usual symptoms like I've had with the last two cycles.. nausea, headaches, o pains, cramps and super super sore bbs. this cycle nothing. what gives? for the last week I've had wet sticky cm. sometimes creamy sometimes just sticky and wet. tonight I feel I might have o pains on the left (same as every single month).. what gives? we've been bd'd a bunch...but what givessssss


----------



## xnmd1

i have 1 son who turns three tomorrow. OH has a 3 month old daughter (ask for that story lol) and we also look after his daughters one year old sister who isnt biologically his but her real daddy abandoned her so she needed us and we love her. 

this is our 2nd cycle TTC.


----------



## Krippy

This will be my third child and first cycle of trying. Like ReadynWaiting, my journey in having children has been painful and beautiful in all of the same breathe! I am feeling pretty positive this cycle as we have always fell pregnant on our dirst cycle trying but this will be my first cycle trying while BFing so I am sure all the rules go out the window. I don't chart or temp but I go my O pains that I feel more intensely each pregnancy I have! 
Good luck to everyone! I want o see some more BFPs! :)


----------



## Krippy

xnmd1 said:


> i have 1 son who turns three tomorrow. OH has a 3 month old daughter (ask for that story lol) and we also look after his daughters one year old sister who isnt biologically his but her real daddy abandoned her so she needed us and we love her.
> 
> this is our 2nd cycle TTC.

What a beautiful blended family! :)


----------



## Lindreed

FutureBabyG said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> Ladies this is probably a dumb question how do I link my ff chart to my signature so it shows up every time I post ?
> 
> Not a silly question at all. You have to go to ff website and in the top right hand corner there should be something about sharing. it will generate a code for bnb. the on bnb go to ur control panel and edit ur signature and add the code that ff gave you. i am doing this all from memory so if you need me to look it up i can later. i am on my way to work right now. good luck.Click to expand...

Fantastic!!! Ill be needing this!! I need all the help I can get from you ladies eyeballing my chart! First month opk and temping:)!! Taking my fertility into high gear this month ;) can't wait !!


----------



## xnmd1

Krippy said:


> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> i have 1 son who turns three tomorrow. OH has a 3 month old daughter (ask for that story lol) and we also look after his daughters one year old sister who isnt biologically his but her real daddy abandoned her so she needed us and we love her.
> 
> this is our 2nd cycle
> 
> What a beautiful blended family! :)
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! we cant wait to complete it with one of our own :)
> 
> we will then have one of mine, one of his, one belonging to neither of us, and one belonging to both of us! haha
> 
> we also have a cat and a dog, so we joke ocassionally that all we need now is a fish and a baby lolClick to expand...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

thanks! we cant wait to complete it with one of our own :) 

we will then have one of mine, one of his, one belonging to neither of us, and one belonging to both of us! haha[/QUOTE]

love it!


----------



## Jrepp

xnmd1 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> i have 1 son who turns three tomorrow. OH has a 3 month old daughter (ask for that story lol) and we also look after his daughters one year old sister who isnt biologically his but her real daddy abandoned her so she needed us and we love her.
> 
> this is our 2nd cycle
> 
> What a beautiful blended family! :)
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! we cant wait to complete it with one of our own :)
> 
> we will then have one of mine, one of his, one belonging to neither of us, and one belonging to both of us! haha
> 
> we also have a cat and a dog, so we joke ocassionally that all we need now is a fish and a baby lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thats amazing. And im quite curious (as im surr others are as well about the 3 month old story.Click to expand...


----------



## LastGlamourai

Hey ladies...

I'll do personals later, but wanted to update you. Went for my appointment today. All my nurses were happy to see me. Great news-- I lost ten pounds! Lol I am joyous over that thing right there honey, let me tell you. 

I did PIAC (pee in a cup). My nurse and I chatted it up and I ask what they test it for. She said infections. I asked they do a pg test as well. She agreed she would and told me to sit tight. 

Longest 5 minutes of my life. 

I'm pregnant!!!

No one at the office was really excited bc they were really scared and cautious. Drew blood for betas. My doctor told asked If I used protection bc it's not ideal that I'm pregnant right now post EP. she said it's too early for me to get a sonogram which bummed me out to no end. Instead she wants to draw blood for betas again on Thursday. My ultrasound is scheduled for Monday morning. 

Of course I'm told to call them ASAP if I have any pain or other EP symptoms. I'm happy to hear this news but I swear I will need to keep my stress levels at a low bc this week of waiting is going to seriously test me. I'm so disappointed on not getting IUP confirmed today but perhaps this is my test/task to remain in prayer and in faith until next week. This feels different from last time bc I feel pregnant a lot more than I did with the EP-- I have nausea, fatigue and tingly breasts. I didn't have that last time around this time or when I found out. 

Keep me in your prayers!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm liking all the flashy BFP's on the front page, ladies! Let's keep em coming!


----------



## trumpetbeth

Hello! Could you please add me to December 31? I think that I will have one more chance before 2013 is over.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

There is a ton of :bfp: let's keep this going :) :thumbup: 

ATM: I am still waiting for ovulation. I haven't gotten a positive OPK yet, but it definitely is getting darker, so maybe FF is right that I will ovulate on the 9th. Last cycle I only had a luteal phase of 10, but I just came off birth control in September, so we shall see ;)


----------



## Katydid3480

Can you add me in for December 5th please?


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Add me for December 6th pretty please. As this is my expected period date.

BTW, my fake positive must have been an evap or a damaged test. Since then I've had two straight days of negative tests. So upset.


----------



## aleas042809

Nov 18-21 AF
Cd5 bd 
Cd6 bd
Cd7 bd 
Cd8 bd 
Cd9 bd, crabby!
Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
Cd12 bd, same as cd11 
Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not.noticeable, AF not due for another week and a half, tired..


Does it sound like i finally got lucky after 6 mo of trying.. never experience these mid cycle cramps.. these tww's are awful.. 

Lots of BDing because we are determined.

Im feeling hopeful but dont want to get my hopes up as that gives me a reason to be disappointed. Send baby dust please... hope to follow others also. And please update with a bfp or icky AF. Hopefully i can report my symptoms as being a BFP!


----------



## jmandrews

This is our 2nd cycle TTC #2. We have a 16 month old daughter. I feel fine just waiting to O. Excited to give my DD and brother or sister. :) my cycles were irregular before DD but are very regular since having her. I took Clomid to conceive DD. This time we aren't using OPKs or temping and charting. Just trying to take the relaxed approach for now.


----------



## aleas042809

aleas042809 said:


> Nov 18-21 AF
> Cd5 bd
> Cd6 bd
> Cd7 bd
> Cd8 bd
> Cd9 bd, crabby!
> Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
> Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
> Cd12 bd, same as cd11
> Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
> Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
> Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
> Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not.noticeable, AF not due for another week and a half, tired..
> 
> 
> Does it sound like i finally got lucky after 6 mo of trying.. never experience these mid cycle cramps.. these tww's are awful..
> 
> Lots of BDing because we are determined.
> 
> Im feeling hopeful but dont want to get my hopes up as that gives me a reason to be disappointed. Send baby dust please... hope to follow others also. And please update with a bfp or icky AF. Hopefully i can report my symptoms as being a BFP!


Forgot to mention AF due dec. 15


----------



## aleas042809

jmandrews said:


> This is our 2nd cycle TTC #2. We have a 16 month old daughter. I feel fine just waiting to O. Excited to give my DD and brother or sister. :) my cycles were irregular before DD but are very regular since having her. I took Clomid to conceive DD. This time we aren't using OPKs or temping and charting. Just trying to take the relaxed approach for now.



The best of luck. Baby dust sent your way. Did you catch some? Make sure to save it for ovulation time, lol. Best of wishes, keep us updated.


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!!! :) you too!
I can't wait for DH to get back from his work trip so we can get to DTD ;) haha 
Last month we did have a very good chance since DH was out of town when I O'd. This time he will be here! Yay!


----------



## Lirpa11

Just checked my cervix and there was fresh blood :( AF?


----------



## Lirpa11

Lirpa11 said:


> Just checked my cervix and there was fresh blood :( AF?

Feeling down now as we did the bd lots and doesn't look like it worked :(


----------



## Little_one

BumptasticMTY said:


> Add me for December 6th pretty please. As this is my expected period date.
> 
> BTW, my fake positive must have been an evap or a damaged test. Since then I've had two straight days of negative tests. So upset.

I'm so sorry ! It's heart wrenching when you think, yay I think we have finally done it. Anybody due on today? :hugs:

I don't think AF is too far away for me due on 10/11 x


----------



## xnmd1

> Thats amazing. And im quite curious (as im surr others are as well about the 3 month old story.

OH moved into an apartment next to my work when him and his ex broke up and the first time he came to my work (im a server) I served him. Then he started comming literally five times a day for a coffee .. which I later found out was just to see me .. he claims it was love at first site. 

so after like six weeks of his excessive coffee drinking i bumped in to him and he was hanging out with my friends boyfriend. and i found out we actually went to the same highschool and grew up in the same little rural community and just didnt know each other. so then he started asking his friend about me . and the next day he asked me if we could do something after work. 

so we hung out, and he left, and when he got home he got a call from his ex that she was pregnant. so he came back to my house and told me right away . i remember him saying " damn i really wanted to have all my ducks in a row before we went out , and now ill understand if you dont want to talk to me anymore.."

but i decided to ignore everyones advice and keep talking to him. and we have literally spent every day together since that day 8 months ago.
8 months isnt that long i know but sometimes when you meet the right person you just know.

so about three months after we got together his ex moved five hours away. On September 15th his daughter was born . And October 1st was when we started making the five hour trip up and taking her and het sister for a week at a time.

Im so glad I stayed with him despite the circumatances because i have never been.happier or more in love in my life :) 

And now were currently in the process of looking for a 4 bdrm house together to fit all these kids lol and weve also been talking about marriage in the near future and had a look at aome rings :)


----------



## xnmd1

and OH was feeling quite down yesterday because we werent going to have the girls untill just before xmas but planned to keep them into the new year. So he texted their mother saying he would like to see them sooner than the 24th and she said we can go get them right now if we want! so OHs mom is going to make the trip tomorrow morninh and theyll be here when im off work . im very excited, i love when were all together


----------



## countrygirl3

Hi! Could I be added to test on Dec. 16 please? It's our second cycle ttc our 4th. I have 3 boys: age 3, 2 and 7 months. Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Little_one

That really is sweet! Who cares what other people think anyway. I think it's lovely of you to have so selflessly taken on two other little girls also! Also shows what loving characters you and your partner are to love a little girl whom has nothing biologically to do with either of you. 
Family and love really is something magical! Thanks for sharing with us. 

Wish you both luck on getting BFP and finding the perfect new home. 
I think my partner is gearing up to popping the question soon, we are approaching our 3 year Anniversary. Time goes so fast. Can't imagine life without him he is and always will be my best friend, secret teller, love of my life. 
X


----------



## Lirpa11

That's a nice story and I agree, don't worry about what everyone thinks 

Well, just checked again and no blood so im Not out yet... AF officially due on Monday. I did spot 4 days prior to a very heavy AF last time so I can't even consider IB really :( hurry up TWW.

If we get a BFP this time it will be nice to let our mums in on the news, but if not then I guess I can have some wine next week for Xmas at work... Either way is good but I'd rather forgo the wine and get a BFP!


Fingers crossed and baby dust to you all!!


----------



## xnmd1

Little_one said:


> That really is sweet! Who cares what other people think anyway. I think it's lovely of you to have so selflessly taken on two other little girls also! Also shows what loving characters you and your partner are to love a little girl whom has nothing biologically to do with either of you.
> Family and love really is something magical! Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> Wish you both luck on getting BFP and finding the perfect new home.
> I think my partner is gearing up to popping the question soon, we are approaching our 3 year Anniversary. Time goes so fast. Can't imagine life without him he is and always will be my best friend, secret teller, love of my life.
> X


Thank you that means a lot. A lot of people think Im crazy but it just feels like things are meant to be this way so I dont care what other people think.

Last time the girls were down OH and I were sitting on the couch and the oldest girl was on his lap and the baby was asleep on my chest and OH had his arm around me and my LO was sitting on the other side of me and my LO put his head on my shoulder and reached over and grabbed OHs hand and said " aww mommy, im so happy" and it brought tears to both our eyes because everything was just so perfect and we have so much love in our lives


----------



## Jbaby90

xnmd1 said:


> Little_one said:
> 
> 
> That really is sweet! Who cares what other people think anyway. I think it's lovely of you to have so selflessly taken on two other little girls also! Also shows what loving characters you and your partner are to love a little girl whom has nothing biologically to do with either of you.
> Family and love really is something magical! Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> Wish you both luck on getting BFP and finding the perfect new home.
> I think my partner is gearing up to popping the question soon, we are approaching our 3 year Anniversary. Time goes so fast. Can't imagine life without him he is and always will be my best friend, secret teller, love of my life.
> X
> 
> 
> Thank you that means a lot. A lot of people think Im crazy but it just feels like things are meant to be this way so I dont care what other people think.
> 
> Last time the girls were down OH and I were sitting on the couch and the oldest girl was on his lap and the baby was asleep on my chest and OH had his arm around me and my LO was sitting on the other side of me and my LO put his head on my shoulder and reached over and grabbed OHs hand and said " aww mommy, im so happy" and it brought tears to both our eyes because everything was just so perfect and we have so much love in our livesClick to expand...

That is beautiful! I hope you get your bfp soon!!


----------



## Little_one

That's beautiful. It's nice when someone gives so much expecting so little in return. 

I'm really struggling though to have been blessed with a beautiful daughter already and my sister is still struggling to conceive. Her and her OH have been trying for a year! She's getting desperate may send her this way to see if she can pick up :some tips to get her on the way to her BFP ! Gave her all the ovulation sticks I had purchased in the hope it happens soon.


----------



## Carriec0911

Currently 14 dpo. AF is due today! She normally arrives first thing but she didn't. Had some white lotion like cm this morning. Which normally I have watery cm but who knows, luck has never been on my side.

I told my husband last night that I had a rough day yesterday. I was dizzy on and off and just felt out of it. Had a couple times that I felt sick to my stomach. He told me that I should go to the doctors. I asked him if that normally is like me before I start me period (he knows I am before AF better than I do normally lol), he told me that normally I'm just whiny (haha). Apparently, according to him I haven't been whiny yet....we will see!


----------



## RosieB1977

Oh my!!! There are so many BFPs already!!!! I am so happy for all of you!! AF is due tomorrow, so I will be waiting until Friday to test, just so I don't "waste" a test for AF to just show up after I pee or something! 
I hope all of you ladies have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! XO


----------



## ReadynWaiting

You ladies that have the strength to hold off testing amaze me. I have no self control.


----------



## biscuitgal

aleas042809 said:


> Nov 18-21 AF
> Cd5 bd
> Cd6 bd
> Cd7 bd
> Cd8 bd
> Cd9 bd, crabby!
> Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
> Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
> Cd12 bd, same as cd11
> Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
> Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
> Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
> Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not.noticeable, AF not due for another week and a half, tired..
> 
> 
> Does it sound like i finally got lucky after 6 mo of trying.. never experience these mid cycle cramps.. these tww's are awful..
> 
> Lots of BDing because we are determined.
> 
> Im feeling hopeful but dont want to get my hopes up as that gives me a reason to be disappointed. Send baby dust please... hope to follow others also. And please update with a bfp or icky AF. Hopefully i can report my symptoms as being a BFP!

aleas - GOOD LUCK! :D To me it sounds like ovu around day 14/15, thinking cramping on cd14 due to ovu, light blood tinged cm on cd16 due to ovu. Hang in there!!!!! <3


----------



## biscuitgal

xnmd - LOVE your story! :D <3 <3 <3 Thanks for sharing. 

Afm, huge temp spike today, thinking yesterday's middling temp was a fluke low maybe or just a delay in rise because the difference today is so dramatic from 2 days ago - I'm calling myself 2DPO based on opk + cervical position. Yesterday it was no longer nice and high kind of medium around and today it was low and closed, so I'm definitely thinking o 2 days ago after the blazing positive opk the day before that. wootwoot - eating more pineapple today per the Jbaby method.


----------



## mel28nicole

I caved and I couldn't help but test again today! One of my friends is pregnant, about 10 weeks along, and she's dying for a pregnancy buddy so she kept pushing me to test again. This is 11DPO

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed1.jpg
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed2.jpg

and this was comparing the two. Top is yesterday at 10DPO and bottom is today 11DPO. I don't really see a difference.
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed3.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mel its darker for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## mel28nicole

AHHH this is exciting :) I'm so nervous lol


----------



## biscuitgal

Def, Mel - the bottom strip looks darker. :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Without a doubt the bottom test is def noticeably darker!! Yay!! Hope to be joining you in a few days!! He he Have a veryyy H&H 9months!!


----------



## Carriec0911

aleas042809 said:


> Nov 18-21 AF
> Cd5 bd
> Cd6 bd
> Cd7 bd
> Cd8 bd
> Cd9 bd, crabby!
> Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
> Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
> Cd12 bd, same as cd11
> Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
> Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
> Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
> Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not.noticeable, AF not due for another week and a half, tired..
> 
> 
> Does it sound like i finally got lucky after 6 mo of trying.. never experience these mid cycle cramps.. these tww's are awful..
> 
> Lots of BDing because we are determined.
> 
> Im feeling hopeful but dont want to get my hopes up as that gives me a reason to be disappointed. Send baby dust please... hope to follow others also. And please update with a bfp or icky AF. Hopefully i can report my symptoms as being a BFP!


You sound very similar to me!! I normally would start my AF this morning but nope....fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## xnmd1

so many bfps this month already :) despite my ambiguous O date and less BDing than usual im feeling really hopful this month and geting tempted to start testing


----------



## toasty6

Hi, could you please add me to test on December 18? AF is due the 14th, but I have only been off BCP for less than two months, so I'm not sure *exactly* when to expect AF. I had a 28 day cycle the first month coming off it (and wasn't trying then or charting then), but according to FF and my temps, this cycle will be more like 32 days (I O'd on CD17). I don't want to test early and get excited/disappointed... We are TTC #1, this is the first cycle trying too, so I'm really doubtful it will have worked, but maybe Santa will be diligent this year!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Mel! That is a BFP for sure! :)

Welcome and Good luck to all the new ladies joining! :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi brandi Canucks cud u possibly change my date to 21st Hun plz x


----------



## aidensmommy1

xnmd1 said:


> so many bfps this month already :) despite my ambiguous O date and less BDing than usual im feeling really hopful this month and geting tempted to start testing

this is exactly how I feel. Bd'ed less and this is my 6month ACTIVELY trying but this month I have higher hopes then usual. Its all the bfps ive been seeing already..there's soo many and its only the 4th. I feel there's many many more to come this month! Baby dust to you!!


----------



## aleas042809

Carriec0911 said:


> aleas042809 said:
> 
> 
> Nov 18-21 AF
> Cd5 bd
> Cd6 bd
> Cd7 bd
> Cd8 bd
> Cd9 bd, crabby!
> Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
> Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
> Cd12 bd, same as cd11
> Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
> Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
> Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
> Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not.noticeable, AF not due for another week and a half, tired..
> 
> 
> Does it sound like i finally got lucky after 6 mo of trying.. never experience these mid cycle cramps.. these tww's are awful..
> 
> Lots of BDing because we are determined.
> 
> Im feeling hopeful but dont want to get my hopes up as that gives me a reason to be disappointed. Send baby dust please... hope to follow others also. And please update with a bfp or icky AF. Hopefully i can report my symptoms as being a BFP!
> 
> 
> You sound very similar to me!! I normally would start my AF this morning but nope....fingers crossed for you!!Click to expand...

Carrie, can you tell me some symptoms youve been having and when? I usually O prettu early. Before day 14! I really just hope and pray all of us are successful. Some of us have to wait toooooooo long... but thats mother nature... we all need to try to stay positive... i know im trying but its soo hard.


----------



## aleas042809

Update!... any ideas?


Nov 18-21 AF
Cd5 bd 
Cd6 bd
Cd7 bd 
Cd8 bd 
Cd9 bd, crabby!
Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
Cd12 bd, same as cd11 
Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, short temper, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not noticeable, AF not due for another week and a half, tired, headache coming on?
Cd17 cervix high, can't tell if it's soft or hard, open or closed because my cervix is too high, slept awful last night with weird dreams, awful hot flashes this morning and irriatable, No bowel movement yet this morning which is odd, usually immediately in the a.m. (sorry TMI)


----------



## aidensmommy1

It most definitely is hard to stay positive. Uve got that right! Some how I'm doing it even after 2 chemicals very recently. Its tough building up hopes and having AF show her ugly face =( I'm praying for this whole thread and others. Fingers crossed!!

oh question..ive been having cramps since O and I'm now 6dpo and the cramps last night and this morning have been awful. At first I was thinking maybe its from constipation (sry TMI) but I went to the B.R this a.m and the cramping didn't go away like it normally would. Hopefully this cramping leads to a healthy *sticky* Bfp. I have a higher risk than norm for ectopic pregnancies due to scar tissue damage on my only remaining tube so I'm getting very nervous about the pain. Has anyone experienced this in previous pregnancies and have everything work out? Any info u have on this let me know please! Oh the cramping has been mostly just on my left side, near my hip bone/in abdomen between left hip bone and belly button along with a cramping feeling in my left thigh. Maybe my body's just FULL of gas! Lol we shall see but any insight u have would def help during the wait =)

~BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!!~


----------



## aleas042809

Aidensmommy... i had cramping for a couple days also, and thats not normal for me to have mid cycle cramping. During O i get slight cramps but wouldnt notice them unless im paying close attention. I hope the best for you. Lwt me know if the cramps subside.. i think i O pretty early so i think im possibly 6dpo also, not sure though...


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> Aidensmommy... i had cramping for a couple days also, and thats not normal for me to have mid cycle cramping. During O i get slight cramps but wouldnt notice them unless im paying close attention. I hope the best for you. Lwt me know if the cramps subside.. i think i O pretty early so i think im possibly 6dpo also, not sure though...

well then, hopefully we will both be seeing BFP'S really soon! I'm hoping and praying that's what these cramps are from! Just as u said, I usually cramp during O and sometimes the day after but never like this 6dpo! At times it'll feel just like AF cramping (all across the bottom of belly) and I never get AF type cramps this soon in my cycle. My nips are also sore/puffy-ish. Weird. My fingers are crossed! Hope this is good for us! Keep me posted and ill so the same!! I can feel the baby dust in the air! Lol =)


----------



## aleas042809

Aidensmommy.. omgosh we are like exactly the same. Thats awesome! I didnt have cramping at first, if i calculated my O correcly i want to say it was like 4 days after O that i started getting those cramps. And yes, it totally felt like af was on her way. But no way.. not this early. And i must say my cramping is somewhat better today, but definately still there. Mostly on left side kinda next to hip bone. And my nips look much puffier also. Idk what to think.. Oh baby dust. .... we neeeeed u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay. Hopefully we aren't just going crazy! Lol after u saying ur experiencing the same things as me, I feel much better and have even more hope!! What day will u be testing? I'll prob be dumb and use an 88cent test tomorrow just because I'm a poas addict but I'm going to be testing with frer on the 8th. Even that's a lil soon but I have another frer for the 11th lol. This month I will be all out of the free FRER tests I got from my Prego friend. She bought 6 boxes of 3count packs thinking she'd be trying for a few months and only had to use 2sticks lol lucky woman!!!! It wasn't nearly as easy for her while ttc #1 though. We both tried for 2yrs and finally got preggers the same month! Our boys were born 5days apart! Its so crazy to think that happend! And the even crazier thing is we both got pregnant the same month again this time EXCEPT I was unfortunate and had a chemical a few days after my positive hpt. I still have hope and I believe my *sticky* positive will happen any time now (plz lord!!)

*baby dust is in the air! Hehe


----------



## Princesa7

Congrats on the latest BFP's!!!!!

I'm 1 dpo not much going on except the long wait lol


----------



## Little_one

Good luck girlies! Positivity is key. I was on the pill when I fell pregnant with my DD and I just knew I was pregnant by the cramps I was getting just weren't normal. She was meant to be! Even now she's determined hahahah.

So when is it you'll all be testing? Congrats to all the ladies on their BFP's so exciting x


----------



## aleas042809

Cd5 bd 
Cd6 bd
Cd7 bd 
Cd8 bd 
Cd9 bd, crabby!
Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
Cd12 bd, same as cd11 
Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not noticeable, tired yet restless.
Cd17 cervix high, can't tell if it's soft or hard, open or closed because my cervix is too high, slept awful last night with weird dreams, awful hot flashes this morning and irriatable, No bowel movement yet this morning which is odd, usually immediately in the a.m. (sorry TMI), nipples are puffy, dh noticed and oh yes they are definitely puffy, Back spasms.. 


Does it sound like i finally got lucky after 6 mo of trying.. never experience these mid cycle cramps.. these tww's are awful.. 

Lots of BDing because we are determined.

Im feeling hopeful but dont want to get my hopes up as that gives me a reason to be disappointed. Send baby dust please... hope to follow others also. And please update with a bfp or icky AF. Hopefully i can report my symptoms as being a BFP!

AF due dec. 15


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> Yay. Hopefully we aren't just going crazy! Lol after u saying ur experiencing the same things as me, I feel much better and have even more hope!! What day will u be testing? I'll prob be dumb and use an 88cent test tomorrow just because I'm a poas addict but I'm going to be testing with frer on the 8th. Even that's a lil soon but I have another frer for the 11th lol. This month I will be all out of the free FRER tests I got from my Prego friend. She bought 6 boxes of 3count packs thinking she'd be trying for a few months and only had to use 2sticks lol lucky woman!!!! It wasn't nearly as easy for her while ttc #1 though. We both tried for 2yrs and finally got preggers the same month! Our boys were born 5days apart! Its so crazy to think that happend! And the even crazier thing is we both got pregnant the same month again this time EXCEPT I was unfortunate and had a chemical a few days after my positive hpt. I still have hope and I believe my *sticky* positive will happen any time now (plz lord!!)
> 
> *baby dust is in the air! Hehe




Aidensmommy, omgosh im so excited. I posted an update with my new symptoms. Do you have any of those? And idk when i should test, lol. We should stay strong together! Ill probably wait till friday. Idk though. Lol. U made me so much more hopeful, so thank u! I apprecaite your feedback! <3


----------



## Lindreed

Anyone trying anything new this month compared to previous ttc months? I am going all out on things I haven't tried, preseed , opks and temping lol. 

Anyone still on af and waiting to bd?


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm only 1dpo but hoping for my BFP when I test on the 21st! Hoping I can wait it out...


----------



## aleas042809

Lindreed said:


> Anyone trying anything new this month compared to previous ttc months? I am going all out on things I haven't tried, preseed , opks and temping lol.
> 
> Anyone still on af and waiting to bd?

Lind... i did put my legs up on the wall and a pillow inderneath my butt for about 30min after BDing each time. Besides that i did take mucinex after af for about 6 days. Noticed lots of cm while taking rhose. And i heard that if you keep failing and doing missionary each time, to try doggie style. So tjats what we did... hope it helps.


----------



## kit603

Lindreed said:


> Anyone trying anything new this month compared to previous ttc months? I am going all out on things I haven't tried, preseed , opks and temping lol.
> 
> Anyone still on af and waiting to bd?

I'm back to CD2 since the :witch: arrived early... so i'm still on AF and waiting to BD. Where abouts in your cycle are you?


----------



## Carriec0911

Aidensmommy

O-sore bbs
1dpo-sore bbs, thick stringy discharge
2dpo-same
3dpo-no bb pain, slippery/watery cm, bladder feeling full and stretched
4dpo-same as 3dpo + felt very nauseous and bloated
5dpo- awoke with bbs tender, very high cervix, watery cm, pains/prickly feeling in uterus/vagina area
6dpo- bbs sore, belly feels full, right hip pain, a lot of white cm (glob fell on the floor...tmi, sorry)
7dpo- same as 6dpo + high cervix
8dpo- same as 7dpo
9dpo- feeling full, bbs tender, watery and thick cm, high tilted back cervix
10dpo- same as 9dpo
11dpo- same as 9-10dpo+higher temp
12dpo-cervix dropped some, bbs tender, peed a lot in morning, higher temp
13dpo- temp spiked up (but not feverish), white lotion like cm, dizzy spells, felt out of it. Thought I was going to vomit twice but had diarrhea (tmi), tired sore bbs, high tilted back cervix, tired, hungry in am
14dpo-AF due but hadn't arrived. Feeling like funky stuff going on in uterus/pelvic area. BBs not as tender, tired, having a lot is lower side abdominal soreness (like I pulled a muscle. High cervix tilted back, white lotion like cm


----------



## aleas042809

kit603 said:


> I'm back to CD2 since the :witch: arrived early... so i'm still on AF and waiting to BD. Where abouts in your cycle are you?

The best of luck kit. So sorry about everything youve gone through... stay positive. We can only do do much..


----------



## Ashley1021

Carriec0911 said:


> Aidensmommy
> 
> O-sore bbs
> 1dpo-sore bbs, thick stringy discharge
> 2dpo-same
> 3dpo-no bb pain, slippery/watery cm, bladder feeling full and stretched
> 4dpo-same as 3dpo + felt very nauseous and bloated
> 5dpo- awoke with bbs tender, very high cervix, watery cm, pains/prickly feeling in uterus/vagina area
> 6dpo- bbs sore, belly feels full, right hip pain, a lot of white cm (glob fell on the floor...tmi, sorry)
> 7dpo- same as 6dpo + high cervix
> 8dpo- same as 7dpo
> 9dpo- feeling full, bbs tender, watery and thick cm, high tilted back cervix
> 10dpo- same as 9dpo
> 11dpo- same as 9-10dpo+higher temp
> 12dpo-cervix dropped some, bbs tender, peed a lot in morning, higher temp
> 13dpo- temp spiked up (but not feverish), white lotion like cm, dizzy spells, felt out of it. Thought I was going to vomit twice but had diarrhea (tmi), tired sore bbs, high tilted back cervix, tired, hungry in am
> 14dpo-AF due but hadn't arrived. Feeling like funky stuff going on in uterus/pelvic area. BBs not as tender, tired, having a lot is lower side abdominal soreness (like I pulled a muscle. High cervix tilted back, white lotion like cm


When will you test?!


----------



## aleas042809

Do so much* sorry typo..


----------



## junbait

So I'm out it seems. 15 DPO and started spotting. Which means :witch: will arrive later this evening in full force and make today CD1 for new cycle.


----------



## Lindreed

Kit and aleas: cd 4 for me. Should be finished with af by the end of tomorrow. Praying all of this baby making material arrives in the mail within the next few days so we can use it in time lol! We have literally had sex every single day after af for three months stopping a week before af so not sure what to think. Hoping the ov and temping can pin point when the heck I'm ovulating and I don't ever have cm other than creamy after ov so thinking pre seed might help.

Agreed about missionary. I honestly don't enjoy it all that much( which doesn't help) plus I feel like it isn't as "deep" TMI as doggie style. Who knows !?!???

Nice to have someone so close to my cd. Guess I know who to follow!


----------



## Carriec0911

I am thinking tomorrow if I don't start today. My cycles are between 26-27 days. Today is cd27. Really nervous to test. Cm is a little different then last couple of months and I have always been able to reach the opening of but this month, several times lately I can't reach it. I don't know what this al means lol


----------



## Carriec0911

junbait said:


> So I'm out it seems. 15 DPO and started spotting. Which means :witch: will arrive later this evening in full force and make today CD1 for new cycle.

I'm sorry!!


----------



## aleas042809

junbait said:


> So I'm out it seems. 15 DPO and started spotting. Which means :witch: will arrive later this evening in full force and make today CD1 for new cycle.

Im so sorrrrrrry! :(


----------



## Theleons3

Hey ladies!! I would love to join this thread. AF is due to show herself around Dec 9,2013. I don't have any symptoms of her coming yet, but then again I don't have many symptoms of anything yet. I have PCOS and I am on metformin only since April 2013. I have a beautiful DS who turned 3 in August and we are ready for número dos! My DH is a trucker which complicates things even more for us, but per FF I was due to ovulate the last time he was home so we DTD like crazy!! I am currently on CD23. I have been on a 28 day cycle with a roughly 14 day LP. My last dr visit was November first and he said that I did ovulate in October so I'm hoping I ovulated again in November when DH was home!! I hope it's cool if I join. I am 27 and DH is 31.


----------



## aleas042809

Welcome leon. :) baby dust sent your way.


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Yay. Hopefully we aren't just going crazy! Lol after u saying ur experiencing the same things as me, I feel much better and have even more hope!! What day will u be testing? I'll prob be dumb and use an 88cent test tomorrow just because I'm a poas addict but I'm going to be testing with frer on the 8th. Even that's a lil soon but I have another frer for the 11th lol. This month I will be all out of the free FRER tests I got from my Prego friend. She bought 6 boxes of 3count packs thinking she'd be trying for a few months and only had to use 2sticks lol lucky woman!!!! It wasn't nearly as easy for her while ttc #1 though. We both tried for 2yrs and finally got preggers the same month! Our boys were born 5days apart! Its so crazy to think that happend! And the even crazier thing is we both got pregnant the same month again this time EXCEPT I was unfortunate and had a chemical a few days after my positive hpt. I still have hope and I believe my *sticky* positive will happen any time now (plz lord!!)
> 
> *baby dust is in the air! Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidensmommy, omgosh im so excited. I posted an update with my new symptoms. Do you have any of those? And idk when i should test, lol. We should stay strong together! Ill probably wait till friday. Idk though. Lol. U made me so much more hopeful, so thank u! I apprecaite your feedback! <3Click to expand...

your welcome. We gave each other hope! =) and yes besides this cramping, like you, ive had the puffy /sore nips, I strangely also had a dizzy spell on CD14 (I write notes in a journal to look back on) and I've had very lotion like CM as well. It sounds like we really are having just about the same stuff going on with our bodies! Ive been really hot since yest a.m too. My cramps are the worse they've been yet today tho. Its been consistent since I woke up. Ive never had this and I even went to the B.R so It cant b that (sry tmi). Like at times it does die down a little but the cramp still is there. Idk if I'm going nuts! Lol I will try my best to stay strong with you until Friday!! Good luck! I cant wait to see!!


----------



## lachicasola

Wow - another 4 BFPs while I've been away! Congrats to everyone who has had good news.

Lindreed - thinking of you and hoping that all is ok.

Brandi - I think my last update is buried in the flood of news, but I'm out and now on CD2. I think I might be able to squeeze in again for the end of the month - could you put me down for testing again on the 30th? 

I see there are some other ladies out there who will get two goes in December too - sending out loads of luck to all of us still in/back in the game for this month.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Little_one said:


> Good luck girlies! Positivity is key. I was on the pill when I fell pregnant with my DD and I just knew I was pregnant by the cramps I was getting just weren't normal. She was meant to be! Even now she's determined hahahah.
> 
> So when is it you'll all be testing? Congrats to all the ladies on their BFP's so exciting x

did u have really bad cramping non stop for like a day or so? Do u remember? This cramping is so strong today that I'm worried and I haven't even got a BFP yet lol. I'm going to test for sure on Fri but it may b too early but we should know by the 11th if I got lucky or not! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm hoping this is my month. Wondering if I didn't ovulate yesterday and I'm gearing up to do it soon. I haven't had any EWCM just wet discharge. I just had a really sharp pain in my left pelvic side that made me say ouch out loud! Going to keep bding to cover all bases!


----------



## Theleons3

This is a dumb question but how do I save this thread so I don't have to search for it everytime I login?


----------



## Ashley1021

I just click on subscribes threads and it takes me to all the ones I've responded to!


----------



## Little_one

aidensmommy1 said:


> Little_one said:
> 
> 
> Good luck girlies! Positivity is key. I was on the pill when I fell pregnant with my DD and I just knew I was pregnant by the cramps I was getting just weren't normal. She was meant to be! Even now she's determined hahahah.
> 
> So when is it you'll all be testing? Congrats to all the ladies on their BFP's so exciting x
> 
> did u have really bad cramping non stop for like a day or so? Do u remember? This cramping is so strong today that I'm worried and I haven't even got a BFP yet lol. I'm going to test for sure on Fri but it may b too early but we should know by the 11th if I got lucky or not! Fingers crossed!!!!Click to expand...

I remember it like it all happened yesterday. It was cramps on and off for a few days sometimes quite painful sometimes a full ache. Never really went although intensity changed. Then I had spotting for a few days too, which was more brown than anything. As I was taking contraception my OH kept saying its nothing, but I wasn't convinced and took a test!

Sure enough, positive! Nearly died on the spot :haha:
Thankfully though my midwife was fab and booked me in for a scan quite quickly and I was 8 weeks. No side effects to my daughter too, thank goodness!

I really have everything crossed for you :happydance: the TWW is awful but the weeks until the 12 week scan is horrendous !! Xx


----------



## jmandrews

I'm on cd 9 :) waiting to BD. We will start tomorrow when DH get back from his work trip. Can't wait!


----------



## stickybean4

Could you please add me to dec 11 thank you


----------



## Jrepp

Lindreed said:


> Kit and aleas: cd 4 for me. Should be finished with af by the end of tomorrow. Praying all of this baby making material arrives in the mail within the next few days so we can use it in time lol! We have literally had sex every single day after af for three months stopping a week before af so not sure what to think. Hoping the ov and temping can pin point when the heck I'm ovulating and I don't ever have cm other than creamy after ov so thinking pre seed might help.
> 
> Agreed about missionary. I honestly don't enjoy it all that much( which doesn't help) plus I feel like it isn't as "deep" TMI as doggie style. Who knows !?!???
> 
> Nice to have someone so close to my cd. Guess I know who to follow!

I have heard that every other day is sufficient, as too much bd-ing can actually wear out the :sperm:. Opk's and temping should help you figure put your ideal window. 

My hubby and I pretty much do doggy as much as possible in the fertile week because my cervix is high and he can't hit it. Before and after o it is so low he bangs into it and it hurts so bad. I like laying on my side because my uterus tips and I feel like it sits in the sperm that way.



Theleons3 said:


> This is a dumb question but how do I save this thread so I don't have to search for it everytime I login?

If you click on user CP, it should take you to all of the threads you have posted on. It will only show the threads with new posts so you don't have to re-read what you have already seen.


AFM: ovufriend, fertility friend and countdown have all now given me crosshairs and say I am 3dpo, wich I agree with. I started the progesterone cream today. I do 1/4 tsp twice a day. Aside from being a bit warm feeling I don't notice much difference. My breasts are somewhat tender, but they were like that yesterday too so I'm not giving it much stock. 

Aside from that I had physical therapy today for a slip and fall injury and a teacher got carted off in an ambulance after fainting in the classroom.


----------



## Lilblessing

Hello ladies! I'm new to this! I'm about 8dpo and wanna test so bad, but at the same time I dont because I've seen SOO many BFNs :( Send a christmas baby my way!


----------



## kedwards1982

I hear ladies talking about cm being ewcm but I don't ever seem to get that. I have a donor so I only get semen when I am ovulation according to Clear blue digital. Waiting for the solid smiley so i can try but its only being flashy so far. When it comes time to insemination, what do you suggest to boost the chance? ?? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> your welcome. We gave each other hope! =) and yes besides this cramping, like you, ive had the puffy /sore nips, I strangely also had a dizzy spell on CD14 (I write notes in a journal to look back on) and I've had very lotion like CM as well. It sounds like we really are having just about the same stuff going on with our bodies! Ive been really hot since yest a.m too. My cramps are the worse they've been yet today tho. Its been consistent since I woke up. Ive never had this and I even went to the B.R so It cant b that (sry tmi). Like at times it does die down a little but the cramp still is there. Idk if I'm going nuts! Lol I will try my best to stay strong with you until Friday!! Good luck! I cant wait to see!!

Aidensmommy.... hows it going? Dh told me to test cause im having all these symptoms and i told him not yet. Lol. Dont want a bfn....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Little_one said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little_one said:
> 
> 
> Good luck girlies! Positivity is key. I was on the pill when I fell pregnant with my DD and I just knew I was pregnant by the cramps I was getting just weren't normal. She was meant to be! Even now she's determined hahahah.
> 
> So when is it you'll all be testing? Congrats to all the ladies on their BFP's so exciting x
> 
> did u have really bad cramping non stop for like a day or so? Do u remember? This cramping is so strong today that I'm worried and I haven't even got a BFP yet lol. I'm going to test for sure on Fri but it may b too early but we should know by the 11th if I got lucky or not! Fingers crossed!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I remember it like it all happened yesterday. It was cramps on and off for a few days sometimes quite painful sometimes a full ache. Never really went although intensity changed. Then I had spotting for a few days too, which was more brown than anything. As I was taking contraception my OH kept saying its nothing, but I wasn't convinced and took a test!
> 
> Sure enough, positive! Nearly died on the spot :haha:
> Thankfully though my midwife was fab and booked me in for a scan quite quickly and I was 8 weeks. No side effects to my daughter too, thank goodness!
> 
> I really have everything crossed for you :happydance: the TWW is awful but the weeks until the 12 week scan is horrendous !! XxClick to expand...

thank you soo much! You just made me feel alot less worried!! And even more hopeful! My cramps were HORRIBLE from last night until today (6dpo) around 330pm and consistent but now they've died down ALOT (compared to before anyways) and I get lower back pain and a weird crampig pain in my left thigh at the same time the bad cramping happens. Now that it's getting better instead of worse, I'm praying it was early implantation. Thank you again. That was just what I needed to hear! =) baby dust to you!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> your welcome. We gave each other hope! =) and yes besides this cramping, like you, ive had the puffy /sore nips, I strangely also had a dizzy spell on CD14 (I write notes in a journal to look back on) and I've had very lotion like CM as well. It sounds like we really are having just about the same stuff going on with our bodies! Ive been really hot since yest a.m too. My cramps are the worse they've been yet today tho. Its been consistent since I woke up. Ive never had this and I even went to the B.R so It cant b that (sry tmi). Like at times it does die down a little but the cramp still is there. Idk if I'm going nuts! Lol I will try my best to stay strong with you until Friday!! Good luck! I cant wait to see!!
> 
> Aidensmommy.... hows it going? Dh told me to test cause im having all these symptoms and i told him not yet. Lol. Dont want a bfn....Click to expand...

lol I want to test soo bad. I actually came on here to update you, my cramps have now died down a little and aren't as consistent..implantation?! Gosh would that be the absolute best Christmas present in the world!! I also have been sweating like crazy today and omg the pimples on my face and chest! Either my hormones are being extremely cruel or SOMETHING weird is happening with my body. Maybe its in my head lol sometimes I really think my mind goes crazy in the tww but when I have cramps that actually make me say "ouch!" I kno I'm not imagining and dh sees the nip changes & he pointed out my rosey red cheeks..maybe me being hot? And ive had a runny nose since waking and its been stuffy for a few wks now so its weird its runny now but Its hard to know when u have a child in kindergarten during cold season bringing germs home lol I cant wait for the next wk to go by! Lol
how about you?!


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies, can I be added for December 26th please? It's cycle #8 for us and I am so tired of getting BFNs. So tired... 
GL!


----------



## aidensmommy1

kedwards1982 said:


> I hear ladies talking about cm being ewcm but I don't ever seem to get that. I have a donor so I only get semen when I am ovulation according to Clear blue digital. Waiting for the solid smiley so i can try but its only being flashy so far. When it comes time to insemination, what do you suggest to boost the chance? ?? Any advice is greatly appreciated.

when it comes time to do the deed, if u aren't producing your own fertile mucus, which I dont, you can use pre-seed lubricant. It mimics natural Ph to help the semen flow through the hostile environment easier. Hope this helps! Oh and mucus relief, expectorant only! GL!! Baby dust!


----------



## aleas042809

Lenka78 said:


> Hi ladies, can I be added for December 26th please? It's cycle #8 for us and I am so tired of getting BFNs. So tired...
> GL!

Hang in there.... its very frustrating, but try to hang in there and stay positive.


----------



## Little_one

Keep calm ladies. Maybe it would do us all good to just relax. I have decided that I'm not going to chart etc as I feel it will make me go crazy. Just plan on keeping an eye on periods and expected ovulation dates and DTD when possible. 
Really praying for you all for Christmas miracles . Can't wait for testing days, it's nice to know regardless of the outcome we aren't going through this alone and it's an honour to be part of people journies x


----------



## babyjoy391

Hi ladies! This is my first cycle TTC # 1. I'm going to be testing on December 17th. Please add me? :)


----------



## aleas042809

Aidensmommy..... Im sorry im so f`ing irritated right now, i just wrote a whole thing to you and my phone freaked out and lost everything i wrote. So heres my update... cause im too irritated to write everything again right now.... sorry :(

Nov 18-21 AF
Cd5 bd 
Cd6 bd
Cd7 bd 
Cd8 bd 
Cd9 bd, crabby!
Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
Cd12 bd, same as cd11 
Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not noticeable, tired yet restless.
Cd17 cervix high, can't tell if it's soft or hard, open or closed because my cervix is too high, slept awful last night with weird dreams, awful hot flashes this morning and irriatable, No bowel movement yet this morning which is odd, usually immediately in the a.m. (sorry TMI), nipples are puffy, dh noticed and oh yes they are definitely puffy, Back spasms.. 

i actually puked not too long ago but me and dh were arguing, which is not like us.... crabby much?Lol. shortly after i just broke into tears.. idk whats going on,.. I hope that was pregnancy puking and not just because we were arging. I never ever ever puke! Some mild cramping... hope everything is okay and a good sign. I am just soooooooooooooooo irritated... idk why, this isnt like me...


----------



## kit603

Lindreed said:


> Kit and aleas: cd 4 for me. Should be finished with af by the end of tomorrow. Praying all of this baby making material arrives in the mail within the next few days so we can use it in time lol! We have literally had sex every single day after af for three months stopping a week before af so not sure what to think. Hoping the ov and temping can pin point when the heck I'm ovulating and I don't ever have cm other than creamy after ov so thinking pre seed might help.
> 
> Agreed about missionary. I honestly don't enjoy it all that much( which doesn't help) plus I feel like it isn't as "deep" TMI as doggie style. Who knows !?!???
> 
> Nice to have someone so close to my cd. Guess I know who to follow!

Good luck  I am only CD2 so have another 3 or 4 days of AF yet, but ill start taking CBFM test sticks soon and keep an eye out for the peak  

Plan this month is just to BD as much as possible around when I expect to ovulate and I might order some preseed too - I've used it before, but at the min I don't seem to be getting EWCM so maybe it'll help.

I don't temp because my temps are too erratic for it to work, but I've had a success with the CBFM before so fingers crossed! 

We usually prefer doggie style too, maybe ill try the pillow under the bum for 30 mins afterwards method though lol :haha:

If I do ovulate early enough we might be able to start testing in this month still - ill update when I know ovulation date  

:dust:


----------



## mel28nicole

I definitely agree it's best to relax!! My fiancé and I just had fun with it, did it whenever we wanted. It just turns out we did it the most around ovulation. I'm taking the digital tomorrow because I just can't wait lol. I'm hoping my fiancé has enough service down in West Virginia so he can FaceTime with me because I can't wait to tell him lol.

We mostly do doggie as well. I think it feels the best anyway. And I wouldn't worry about waiting either. I never did, maybe a couple minutes, just because I hate that feeling hahah. I usually rush to the bathroom right away to clean up.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Little_one said:


> Keep calm ladies. Maybe it would do us all good to just relax. I have decided that I'm not going to chart etc as I feel it will make me go crazy. Just plan on keeping an eye on periods and expected ovulation dates and DTD when possible.
> Really praying for you all for Christmas miracles . Can't wait for testing days, it's nice to know regardless of the outcome we aren't going through this alone and it's an honour to be part of people journies x

besides writing notes In my journal, I didn't track anything using opks or temping. After 2chemicals, I figured maybe that was just adding stress and making things worse for me. I went by my norm O dates and what my O calendar said and just made sure I bd'ed every other day for my fertile period. Hope this works! One thing I know is I have never felt better during a cycle. I am so positive and hopeful and I even have it in my mind that if this isn't my month, next month will be (bcuz my next O date would be Christmas!) lol so I know I won't feel as let down as usual. This month just feels good. GL and baby dust to u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> Aidensmommy..... Im sorry im so f`ing irritated right now, i just wrote a whole thing to you and my phone freaked out and lost everything i wrote. So heres my update... cause im too irritated to write everything again right now.... sorry :(
> 
> Nov 18-21 AF
> Cd5 bd
> Cd6 bd
> Cd7 bd
> Cd8 bd
> Cd9 bd, crabby!
> Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
> Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
> Cd12 bd, same as cd11
> Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
> Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
> Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
> Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not noticeable, tired yet restless.
> Cd17 cervix high, can't tell if it's soft or hard, open or closed because my cervix is too high, slept awful last night with weird dreams, awful hot flashes this morning and irriatable, No bowel movement yet this morning which is odd, usually immediately in the a.m. (sorry TMI), nipples are puffy, dh noticed and oh yes they are definitely puffy, Back spasms..
> 
> i actually puked not too long ago but me and dh were arguing, which is not like us.... crabby much?Lol. shortly after i just broke into tears.. idk whats going on,.. I hope that was pregnancy puking and not just because we were arging. I never ever ever puke! Some mild cramping... hope everything is okay and a good sign. I am just soooooooooooooooo irritated... idk why, this isnt like me...

ive been crying over happy movies! Its def weird! I hope u feel better and that its for a good reason!! And omg I k ow what u mean. I come on here w my phone too and sometimes it'll die after I write a fricken book! Sooo annoying! I really hope the irratation goes away soon but then again, irritability is a sign of pregnancy! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Little_one

I just know it'll be all time consuming for me and all I think about and besides I don't want my OH to only feel like a baby maker hahah. 
Oh I'm glad your feeling so positive - Defintely makes things easier! 

My friend said to me once - Dream, Believe, Receive! And I try to live by this now. 

Oh my god - Good luck and keep us updated. I agree with Doggie and also cleaning up can't stand it hahah. Big gloppy sticky mess hahah. X


----------



## RedNinja

Joining this thread! I will be trying to hold out testing until the 10th/11th of December. Af due the 13th Right now I am 5dpo. Have had cramps since 3dpo on and off and headaches and been tired! Also constipated and very gassy. (Sorry tmi)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies...got all updates to Page 95 written down. Will update after my ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## biscuitgal

RedNinja said:


> Joining this thread! I will be trying to hold out testing until the 10th/11th of December. Af due the 13th Right now I am 5dpo. Have had cramps since 3dpo on and off and headaches and been tired! Also constipated and very gassy. (Sorry tmi)

There is no TMI in the TWW! :D hehehehe

<---gassy also, 2DPO


----------



## Jrepp

RedNinja said:


> Joining this thread! I will be trying to hold out testing until the 10th/11th of December. Af due the 13th Right now I am 5dpo. Have had cramps since 3dpo on and off and headaches and been tired! Also constipated and very gassy. (Sorry tmi)

:rofl: we are a very candid group of people. There is nothing off limits here. Welcome btw, and good luck!


----------



## ditsydolly

Hello :) I'd like to join in on this thread if possible? 

Hope this is the right place to maybe find some comfort and someone to talk to, don't want to speak to my other half just yet as if I am pregnant, it'll be a xmas surprise for him :)

Not really sure how to go about this as this is my first ever post on here so hope I've done this correctly! I'm due on December 9th but it's really taking all my willpower not to cave and test early. The past 5-6 days have been increasingly unusual for me, heavy and tender tingly feeling breasts, sore throat, random waves of nausea, acid reflux, HICCUPS?! Everyday at least once a day! and on top of that, no matter how much I sleep... I'm knackered! 

Hope some of you lovely ladies can tell me how this is sounding so far as I'm completely clueless! And of course I hope everyone gets their xmas BFPs :) xx


----------



## Jrepp

ditsydolly said:


> Hello :) I'd like to join in on this thread if possible?
> 
> Hope this is the right place to maybe find some comfort and someone to talk to, don't want to speak to my other half just yet as if I am pregnant, it'll be a xmas surprise for him :)
> 
> Not really sure how to go about this as this is my first ever post on here so hope I've done this correctly! I'm due on December 9th but it's really taking all my willpower not to cave and test early. The past 5-6 days have been increasingly unusual for me, heavy and tender tingly feeling breasts, sore throat, random waves of nausea, acid reflux, HICCUPS?! Everyday at least once a day! and on top of that, no matter how much I sleep... I'm knackered!
> 
> Hope some of you lovely ladies can tell me how this is sounding so far as I'm completely clueless! And of course I hope everyone gets their xmas BFPs :) xx

Doing great so far! Welcome :happydance: it sounds pretty promising. What all did you do in ttc this month?


----------



## MommyCandice

hi ladies have a quick question??? so the dip a couple days ago look like an implantation dip??? I am 10dpo

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4892b2//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## biscuitgal

MommyCandice said:


> hi ladies have a quick question??? so the dip a couple days ago look like an implantation dip??? I am 10dpo
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4892b2//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Ooooh! :) Looks like it could be!


----------



## ditsydolly

Jrepp said:


> ditsydolly said:
> 
> 
> Hello :) I'd like to join in on this thread if possible?
> 
> Hope this is the right place to maybe find some comfort and someone to talk to, don't want to speak to my other half just yet as if I am pregnant, it'll be a xmas surprise for him :)
> 
> Not really sure how to go about this as this is my first ever post on here so hope I've done this correctly! I'm due on December 9th but it's really taking all my willpower not to cave and test early. The past 5-6 days have been increasingly unusual for me, heavy and tender tingly feeling breasts, sore throat, random waves of nausea, acid reflux, HICCUPS?! Everyday at least once a day! and on top of that, no matter how much I sleep... I'm knackered!
> 
> Hope some of you lovely ladies can tell me how this is sounding so far as I'm completely clueless! And of course I hope everyone gets their xmas BFPs :) xx
> 
> Doing great so far! Welcome :happydance: it sounds pretty promising. What all did you do in ttc this month?Click to expand...


Thanks :) We've just relaxed the whole thing, tried not to think about it and DTD every day or so. We're very active in that sense (TMI haha) :blush: how is your baby journey coming along?


----------



## ditsydolly

Forgot to add, noticing a metallic taste in my mouth today! Yucky!


----------



## MommyCandice

biscuitgal said:


> MommyCandice said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies have a quick question??? so the dip a couple days ago look like an implantation dip??? I am 10dpo
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4892b2//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Ooooh! :) Looks like it could be!Click to expand...


so excited to hear that as I have never really had anything like that. AF is do today and so far no sign of her, but I ovulated late so I'm not sure if that extends the length of my cycle

also if it was an implantation dip when would it be able to show up on hpt???


----------



## Jrepp

ditsydolly said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ditsydolly said:
> 
> 
> Hello :) I'd like to join in on this thread if possible?
> 
> Hope this is the right place to maybe find some comfort and someone to talk to, don't want to speak to my other half just yet as if I am pregnant, it'll be a xmas surprise for him :)
> 
> Not really sure how to go about this as this is my first ever post on here so hope I've done this correctly! I'm due on December 9th but it's really taking all my willpower not to cave and test early. The past 5-6 days have been increasingly unusual for me, heavy and tender tingly feeling breasts, sore throat, random waves of nausea, acid reflux, HICCUPS?! Everyday at least once a day! and on top of that, no matter how much I sleep... I'm knackered!
> 
> Hope some of you lovely ladies can tell me how this is sounding so far as I'm completely clueless! And of course I hope everyone gets their xmas BFPs :) xx
> 
> Doing great so far! Welcome :happydance: it sounds pretty promising. What all did you do in ttc this month?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks :) We've just relaxed the whole thing, tried not to think about it and DTD every day or so. We're very active in that sense (TMI haha) :blush: how is your baby journey coming along?Click to expand...

Lol. It seems we are all pretty active in the :sex: department! My baby journey has been a whirlwind. I've been ttc since June. Had miscarriages in July and technically October (conception occurred September 26, miscarried October 18). I started using progesterone dream OTC today at 3dpo, and hope this will solve my problem sustaining a pregnancy. How long have you been trying?


----------



## Jrepp

MommyCandice said:


> biscuitgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyCandice said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies have a quick question??? so the dip a couple days ago look like an implantation dip??? I am 10dpo
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4892b2//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Ooooh! :) Looks like it could be!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so excited to hear that as I have never really had anything like that. AF is do today and so far no sign of her, but I ovulated late so I'm not sure if that extends the length of my cycle
> 
> also if it was an implantation dip when would it be able to show up on hpt???Click to expand...

Your luteal phase is consistent, so if you ovulated late, your period would arrive late if you aren't pregnant. In my experiences, I got a positive 4 days after my second rise. It takes 2-3 days after implantation to show positive on a blood test and another 2-3 days for a urine test, so between 4 and 6 days.


----------



## Future Mom

mel28nicole said:


> Thank you ladies! I'm gonna test again Thursday and Saturday. My fiancé will probably be home from the gas wells on Sunday and I plan on taking a FRER for him to see :) I'm gonna be cautious this time an try to keep it to myself. We went crazy last time and told the whole world and I miscarried :( so it was very difficult for us. Looks like is be due in August so I'll be about 6 1/2 months pregnant at my wedding lol


Congratulations and good luck!!! :happydance:


----------



## ditsydolly

Jrepp said:


> ditsydolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ditsydolly said:
> 
> 
> Hello :) I'd like to join in on this thread if possible?
> 
> Hope this is the right place to maybe find some comfort and someone to talk to, don't want to speak to my other half just yet as if I am pregnant, it'll be a xmas surprise for him :)
> 
> Not really sure how to go about this as this is my first ever post on here so hope I've done this correctly! I'm due on December 9th but it's really taking all my willpower not to cave and test early. The past 5-6 days have been increasingly unusual for me, heavy and tender tingly feeling breasts, sore throat, random waves of nausea, acid reflux, HICCUPS?! Everyday at least once a day! and on top of that, no matter how much I sleep... I'm knackered!
> 
> Hope some of you lovely ladies can tell me how this is sounding so far as I'm completely clueless! And of course I hope everyone gets their xmas BFPs :) xx
> 
> Doing great so far! Welcome :happydance: it sounds pretty promising. What all did you do in ttc this month?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks :) We've just relaxed the whole thing, tried not to think about it and DTD every day or so. We're very active in that sense (TMI haha) :blush: how is your baby journey coming along?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. It seems we are all pretty active in the :sex: department! My baby journey has been a whirlwind. I've been ttc since June. Had miscarriages in July and technically October (conception occurred September 26, miscarried October 18). I started using progesterone dream OTC today at 3dpo, and hope this will solve my problem sustaining a pregnancy. How long have you been trying?Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriages, I'll have my fingers crossed for you that you'll have a sticky little one in your next pregnancy! :thumbup:

We've been trying since August to no avail, the only thing that's been changing is AF has been lighter and shorter in every cycle since September so it's been a bit confusing but never had that BFP. :(


----------



## Future Mom

KcApple said:


> Tested this morning and got a BFP!
> 
> First month TTC
> I can't believe it happened to quickly! Very blessed.

Congratulations! How did you do it so fast? :thumbup:


----------



## MommyCandice

Jrepp said:


> MommyCandice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biscuitgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyCandice said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies have a quick question??? so the dip a couple days ago look like an implantation dip??? I am 10dpo
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4892b2//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Ooooh! :) Looks like it could be!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so excited to hear that as I have never really had anything like that. AF is do today and so far no sign of her, but I ovulated late so I'm not sure if that extends the length of my cycle
> 
> also if it was an implantation dip when would it be able to show up on hpt???Click to expand...
> 
> Your luteal phase is consistent, so if you ovulated late, your period would arrive late if you aren't pregnant. In my experiences, I got a positive 4 days after my second rise. It takes 2-3 days after implantation to show positive on a blood test and another 2-3 days for a urine test, so between 4 and 6 days.Click to expand...

ok thank you for that helpful info just means I very well could get a bfp over the weekend, just wasn't sure what an implantation dip looked like if it is a big huge dip or just a small one like I had, or maybe mine isn't classified as small who knows


----------



## Jrepp

It looks like a good dip to me. Of course keep temping and see if it rises more.


----------



## Future Mom

missaria said:


> Hi - could you please add me to the December 25th testers? After my August ectopic pregnancy, I've finally been cleared to start trying again. Woohoo! Praying for a Christmas miracle!
> 
> Good luck to all!

Good luck testing buddy!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dust:


----------



## aleas042809

I have a question also... if youve been following, you should already know my symptoms.. but the last few days my cervix have been very high, so high i could only touch with my fingertip. Now today, well just now (in the a.m it was still very high) my cervix dropped some. Not much, but i can feel it finally. Is this a good sign? Or a bad one? Or it doesnt matter? My nipples hurt so bad. I havent worn a bra in 2 days. Even my shirt rubbing on them hurts! Advice please...... so nervous...


----------



## biscuitgal

aleas - if you are 100% confident about when you ovulated, I've heard it doesn't matter too much about your cervical position post O. Of course it will be low and firm just prior to AF I've read, and super high during o, but otherwise I've read it can vary. Only certain times are very consistent (and maybe consistent for a particular person). Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong! :)


----------



## aleas042809

Biscuit, i am not 100% sure... but its been high for quite some time.. and still very high, just low enough i can feel it again. When af is about to arrive my cp drops dramatically, as it should. Grrr, idk. Lol.


----------



## Monjon07

Hey :) Im new here, but it has been 8 days today that I am late. I will be testing on Friday in hopes of a bfp. I have been getting the sore boobs, peeing a lot, and tiredness, as well as light cramping so I hope its a go! Baby dust to all :)


----------



## Jrepp

Aleas - how many dpo are you? Sounds like you might be able to get a positive by now. Typically my cervix is low until o, and then drops back down until AF (except when I got pregnant it stayed high).

Monjon - if you are 8 days late you will definitely get a positive result by now


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Monjon07 said:


> Hey :) Im new here, but it has been 8 days today that I am late. I will be testing on Friday in hopes of a bfp. I have been getting the sore boobs, peeing a lot, and tiredness, as well as light cramping so I hope its a go! Baby dust to all :)

:test::test::test:


----------



## aleas042809

Jrepp said:


> Aleas - how many dpo are you? Sounds like you might be able to get a positive by now. Typically my cervix is low until o, and then drops back down until AF (except when I got pregnant it stayed high).
> 
> Monjon - if you are 8 days late you will definitely get a positive result by now

Pg. 94 last post... please please let me know what u think... my last af was only 3-4 days. Usually 5. And it was lighter than normal, but still enough to say it came. My bb's hurt soooo bad... this just started today..


----------



## aleas042809

I never get these symptoms.... not even before and during af. :)


----------



## aleas042809

You neeeeeed to test girl! Oh my, so excited for u.


----------



## Future Mom

Lindreed said:


> Anyone trying anything new this month compared to previous ttc months? I am going all out on things I haven't tried, preseed , opks and temping lol.
> 
> Anyone still on af and waiting to bd?

Hi Lindreed, I'm just finishing af and waiting to ovulate. I'm also going all out this month: royal jelly, prenatal vitamins, light workouts every day or almost, preseed, trying to drink lots of water, no caffeine and no alcohol, yoga every morning, meditation each night, and of course, :sex: every other day!!! We're feeling super positive about our Christmas miracle!!! :happydance:


----------



## Future Mom

kedwards1982 said:


> I hear ladies talking about cm being ewcm but I don't ever seem to get that. I have a donor so I only get semen when I am ovulation according to Clear blue digital. Waiting for the solid smiley so i can try but its only being flashy so far. When it comes time to insemination, what do you suggest to boost the chance? ?? Any advice is greatly appreciated.

My cm isn't so good either, so this month we're gonna try "Preseed." There's a thread on here about it or you can read about it online. Basically it's a lubricant that you put in about 15 minutes before bd and it simulates the ewcm.


----------



## Ashley8806

Hi ladies! I'm hoping for a December :bfp: too! Santa please bring me my special gift!


----------



## aleas042809

Baby dust to everyone! Remember to post your dpo symptoms!


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> I have a question also... if youve been following, you should already know my symptoms.. but the last few days my cervix have been very high, so high i could only touch with my fingertip. Now today, well just now (in the a.m it was still very high) my cervix dropped some. Not much, but i can feel it finally. Is this a good sign? Or a bad one? Or it doesnt matter? My nipples hurt so bad. I havent worn a bra in 2 days. Even my shirt rubbing on them hurts! Advice please...... so nervous...

my nipples are the same way! I haven't worn a bra since the night of 3dpo. They're killing me! And the whole cervix thing isn't very reliable. I guess mine was still very low when i was 5weeks pregnant with my son according to my doc so it can differ. Mines been ALL over the place! I'm guna try n test tomo but if I get a bfn, I'm not going to count myself out bcuz it will be early. I found out w my son at 7dpo so its possible. If only I could b so lucky to know so soon this time around! Ill be stalking u on here because you are like 100% similar to me this cycle! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> my nipples are the same way! I haven't worn a bra since the night of 3dpo. They're killing me! And the whole cervix thing isn't very reliable. I guess mine was still very low when i was 5weeks pregnant with my son according to my doc so it can differ. Mines been ALL over the place! I'm guna try n test tomo but if I get a bfn, I'm not going to count myself out bcuz it will be early. I found out w my son at 7dpo so its possible. If only I could b so lucky to know so soon this time around! Ill be stalking u on here because you are like 100% similar to me this cycle! Fingers crossed!!!!

Aidensmommy, wow... this is scary... are we really having the exact symptoms on the exact days? Are we going to finally get our bfp's? I sure hope so! Talking to you has eased my mind tons. Hopefully were not just going crazy, lol. :) i wanna test so bad since dh told me to... argh!


----------



## Jrepp

aleas042809 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Aleas - how many dpo are you? Sounds like you might be able to get a positive by now. Typically my cervix is low until o, and then drops back down until AF (except when I got pregnant it stayed high).
> 
> Monjon - if you are 8 days late you will definitely get a positive result by now
> 
> Pg. 94 last post... please please let me know what u think... my last af was only 3-4 days. Usually 5. And it was lighter than normal, but still enough to say it came. My bb's hurt soooo bad... this just started today..Click to expand...

assuming you ovulated cd10, you are only 7dpo. It is very highly unlikely that you would get a positive test result right now, but perhaps in a few days. Do you temp or do anything to determine when you ovulate?


----------



## aleas042809

Jrepp said:


> assuming you ovulated cd10, you are only 7dpo. It is very highly unlikely that you would get a positive test result right now, but perhaps in a few days. Do you temp or do anything to determine when you ovulate?

No unfortunately, i just keep a calender to know when af comes and leaves. Not trying to get too stir crazy over it. Dont want to push it. I know it will happen when its supposed to... i just feel soooo different. Cant really explain it.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

purplecupcake said:


> Welp, I'm already out....DH and I did not BD at all. Thinking I'm gonna head over to "Not Trying, Not Preventing", save myself some stress and heartache.

I'm sorry : ( I know this whole deal can be so frustrating!!!! Try not to get down about it! It will all fall into place and happen when it is supposed to.


----------



## jmandrews

Anyone else entering their fertile week? As soon as DH gets back from work trip we will be BDing tons! Af is due 24th. Anyone else AF due Christmas Eve? I want a BFP so bad! Would be a wonderful birthday gift for DH since his bday is on Christmas Eve. :)


----------



## xnmd1

my boobs are actually SOO sore today. Theyve been tender all week but today they HURT. Other than that theres not much going on here. 9 dpo today.. highest temp ive had so far though.

Edit: Oh right, and my cervix is very tightly closed. Which is no big deal to some.. but my cervix has always felt slightly open since ive given birth. This is the tightest closed I have ever felt it (although ive only been tracking it for two months) I still think thats a good sign for me.


----------



## mel28nicole

Ok I'm convinced now! :happydance: Baby dust to you all!! This is a lucky thread!!!

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed5.jpg


----------



## xnmd1

i just had some spotting. 

i had spotting at 9 dpo the last time i was pregnant. however.. i also had some spotting last month at 8 dpo and i was not pregnant. so im beginning to think this may have some other cause?


----------



## CM Punk

Hi there!

Could you please add me for December 10th? :)

Thank you.


----------



## DSemcho

Sorry I've been MIA the past few days but I will catch up later tonight!!!! 

Currently 3/4DPO in my second TWW this cycle.... Nips hurt to touch, where normally I don't feel anything. Appointment scheduled tomorrow to see why I ovulated twice this cycle, and if my PCOS is back.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No mistaking that, Mel!!! 

Front page updated to here, ladies!


----------



## Lovelymo79

I'm dying in the 2ww. I am trying to remain positive but I took a test 6dpo and 7dpo and of course, BFN. I know, I know. Way too early. But still! I have absolutely no symptoms at all! Not even made up ones. 

It's now 8dpo (at 3am) and I am not going to test again until 10dpo (Saturday). I really don't want to see AF!


----------



## sharnw

Congrats ladies with bfps!!


----------



## LoveKin

jmandrews said:


> Anyone else entering their fertile week? As soon as DH gets back from work trip we will be BDing tons! Af is due 24th. Anyone else AF due Christmas Eve? I want a BFP so bad! Would be a wonderful birthday gift for DH since his bday is on Christmas Eve. :)

I am entering into my fertile week and am due Christmas Eve :) although I will test earlier because I won't be able to wait that long. I just hope ovulation is on schedule for this weekend!! I'm so nervous/excited! Can't wait for O to be behind me.


----------



## Little_one

Congrats to the BFP's ... How many days wait for testing for you ladies. I feel like I'm in limbo this month as we just started but not knowing whether we missed the fertile window or not is veryyyyy frustrating. 

5/6 Days until AF is due so time shall tell x


----------



## Little_one

Wishing both you ladies with AF due on Christmas Eve all the luck in the world would be the most incredible Christmas gift. X


----------



## biscuitgal

jmandrews said:


> Anyone else entering their fertile week? As soon as DH gets back from work trip we will be BDing tons! Af is due 24th. Anyone else AF due Christmas Eve? I want a BFP so bad! Would be a wonderful birthday gift for DH since his bday is on Christmas Eve. :)

I'm 3DPO, but my husband's birthday is 12/14 and our anniversary is 12/20, and then of course - CHRISTMAS! My testing date will be 12/14 if i can wait that long (probably not) but anyway... best of luck for a BFP for our DH's birthdays! :D 



mel28nicole said:


> Ok I'm convinced now! :happydance: Baby dust to you all!! This is a lucky thread!!!
> 
> PICTURE! :D

Not much more positive than a YES + 

:D :happydance:

Afm - I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS! WOOHOO!!!!! 

ovu and ff agree with me on my O date, and now officially 3DPO :)

babydust to all!

:dust:


----------



## kfs1

Congrats to everyone with a BFP. I'm out for this month. :witch: came this morning.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Af is coming. i am out this cycle. thanks ladies


----------



## Lilblessing

Congrats to all the BFPs. I'm sad that i wont get mine. Trying to stay positive but after so much disappointment it's hard to be optimistic. Please give me my BFP for Christmas! Hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Krippy

BFN this morning! Now just to wait for AF!


----------



## jelissamo

I'm sorry Kfs1, FutureBaby and Krippy. I'm praying for you girls to have success soon. 
Congrats to the other ladies with the BFP's! 

So I know I was going to test this Saturday, but right before bed I decided I would try in the morning. my breast finally felt a little tender last night and I seriously didnt know if it meant AF would be here or not, but when I would wipe i didnt see anything indicating AF. 
I posted a pic of the results from this morning. I see a faint line. This is early for me to get a line. I didnt even get a line with my daughter after cd32, it took a blood test and when I got pregnant back in Aug, it was cd35 when I got the same type of line. today is cd31 and to be safe I'll be testing again on Sunday, cd34. 
I know its faint, but it's there. it was 5am this morning when I tested and told my dh and he said "lets not get excited quite yet". I was a little put off by it, but not much. I know we're both nervous about another miscarriage. so I'm happy for the :bfp: , but I'm going to continue to pray that God makes this little one stick for good. We wont be out of the clear for a while and we're not telling anyone till 4 months. :angel:
 



Attached Files:







HPT-FRER.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## biscuitgal

jelissamo said:


> I'm sorry Kfs1, FutureBaby and Krippy. I'm praying for you girls to have success soon.
> Congrats to the other ladies with the BFP's!
> 
> So I know I was going to test this Saturday, but right before bed I decided I would try in the morning. my breast finally felt a little tender last night and I seriously didnt know if it meant AF would be here or not, but when I would wipe i didnt see anything indicating AF.
> I posted a pic of the results from this morning. I see a faint line. This is early for me to get a line. I didnt even get a line with my daughter after cd32, it took a blood test and when I got pregnant back in Aug, it was cd35 when I got the same type of line. today is cd31 and to be safe I'll be testing again on Sunday, cd34.
> I know its faint, but it's there. it was 5am this morning when I tested and told my dh and he said "lets not get excited quite yet". I was a little put off by it, but not much. I know we're both nervous about another miscarriage. so I'm happy for the :bfp: , but I'm going to continue to pray that God makes this little one stick for good. We wont be out of the clear for a while and we're not telling anyone till 4 months. :angel:

That line is CLEAR AS DAY! :)


----------



## aleas042809

Congrats to all of our bfp's! So happy!


----------



## Jrepp

Congratulations positive people


----------



## SweetMelodies

This thread is amazing! Congrats on all the :bfp: 's, A happy and healthy 9 months ladies! 
If you got a December :bfp: feel free to use the little siggy I posted earlier!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/DecBFP.gif

PHP:

[IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/DecBFP.gif[/IMG][/URL]


So I'm only 8dpo today, but I'm planning on testing Saturday morning at 10dpo with a FRER. fx'd! I've had cramps off and on since 3dpo, and I never have cramps outside of AF so hopefully thats a good sign!


----------



## EMSwife1124

Congrats to all the new BFPs! And I'm sorry to the ladies who were hit by the witch like me! Fingers crossed that we all get lucky for the new year!
Afm- my first set of OPKs arrive today. I will probably start using them around cd10... should be interesting since I've never used them before. Any tips would be nice :) 

Brandi can you add me to the testing list again for 12/31? If I ovulate when I'm supposed too then I can test again by then and be 12 dpo! Thanks!


----------



## Ashley8806

1 dpo: Nothing really. Gassy :blush:
2 dpo: Some slight cramps, gassy. 
Will update 3dpo!


----------



## Theleons3

Well I don't know exactly when I ovulated in November I am just praying that it was when DH was home cause we were bd like crazy!! I am on cd 24 haven't really noticed anything out of ordinary.. But right now I have a weird dull pinching feeling by my belly button. It's probably just has but I'm paying such close attention to everything I figured I would more it :) 

I hope all is well with everything and I'm impressed with all the BFPs on this thread... I hope I'm one if the lucky ones too!!!!

-Brittany


----------



## Theleons3

Theleons3 said:


> Well I don't know exactly when I ovulated in November I am just praying that it was when DH was home cause we were bd like crazy!! I am on cd 24 haven't really noticed anything out of ordinary.. But right now I have a weird dull pinching feeling by my belly button. It's probably just has but I'm paying such close attention to everything I figured I would more it :)
> 
> I hope all is well with everything and I'm impressed with all the BFPs on this thread... I hope I'm one if the lucky ones too!!!!
> 
> -Brittany



Correction I'm on cd 25


----------



## Ashley1021

This thread has to be lucky! Congrats on the BFPS ladies!! :) I'm currently 2dpo. I'm hoping that I ovulated and caught that egg!


----------



## newlywed2013

Please add me! Just entering my FIRST EVER TWW!!! Super excited, anxious, nervous, you name it I'm probably feeling it right now! AF due the 20th, so that's the day I'd be testing!


----------



## Ashley8806

I'm 2dpo too! When are you planning on testing??


Ashley1021 said:


> This thread has to be lucky! Congrats on the BFPS ladies!! :) I'm currently 2dpo. I'm hoping that I ovulated and caught that egg!


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm due for AF the 21st... I'll probably break down and do it the 18th! Which is too early- but still!! How about you?!


----------



## Ashley8806

Probably 8dpo :blush:


----------



## Lilblessing

jelissamo said:


> I'm sorry Kfs1, FutureBaby and Krippy. I'm praying for you girls to have success soon.
> Congrats to the other ladies with the BFP's!
> 
> So I know I was going to test this Saturday, but right before bed I decided I would try in the morning. my breast finally felt a little tender last night and I seriously didnt know if it meant AF would be here or not, but when I would wipe i didnt see anything indicating AF.
> I posted a pic of the results from this morning. I see a faint line. This is early for me to get a line. I didnt even get a line with my daughter after cd32, it took a blood test and when I got pregnant back in Aug, it was cd35 when I got the same type of line. today is cd31 and to be safe I'll be testing again on Sunday, cd34.
> I know its faint, but it's there. it was 5am this morning when I tested and told my dh and he said "lets not get excited quite yet". I was a little put off by it, but not much. I know we're both nervous about another miscarriage. so I'm happy for the :bfp: , but I'm going to continue to pray that God makes this little one stick for good. We wont be out of the clear for a while and we're not telling anyone till 4 months. :angel:


Def a positive, congrats!!


----------



## kit603

jelissamo said:


> I'm sorry Kfs1, FutureBaby and Krippy. I'm praying for you girls to have success soon.
> Congrats to the other ladies with the BFP's!
> 
> So I know I was going to test this Saturday, but right before bed I decided I would try in the morning. my breast finally felt a little tender last night and I seriously didnt know if it meant AF would be here or not, but when I would wipe i didnt see anything indicating AF.
> I posted a pic of the results from this morning. I see a faint line. This is early for me to get a line. I didnt even get a line with my daughter after cd32, it took a blood test and when I got pregnant back in Aug, it was cd35 when I got the same type of line. today is cd31 and to be safe I'll be testing again on Sunday, cd34.
> I know its faint, but it's there. it was 5am this morning when I tested and told my dh and he said "lets not get excited quite yet". I was a little put off by it, but not much. I know we're both nervous about another miscarriage. so I'm happy for the :bfp: , but I'm going to continue to pray that God makes this little one stick for good. We wont be out of the clear for a while and we're not telling anyone till 4 months. :angel:

That doesn't look faint, definite BFP! :happydance:



EMSwife1124 said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs! And I'm sorry to the ladies who were hit by the witch like me! Fingers crossed that we all get lucky for the new year!
> Afm- my first set of OPKs arrive today. I will probably start using them around cd10... should be interesting since I've never used them before. Any tips would be nice :)
> 
> Brandi can you add me to the testing list again for 12/31? If I ovulate when I'm supposed too then I can test again by then and be 12 dpo! Thanks!

What CD are you at the moment?

Brandi could you add me to the list again too? December 31st please  

The only good thing about AF arriving 2 days early is that if I ovulate at the same time I did last month, ill be 12dpo on New Year's Eve


----------



## kedwards1982

Well today is my O day and I'm excited! :happydance: My donor is right on it from his department and I can't wait! I will definitely get some preseed today also! Um... how do you use it? :blush::blush: I'm just not sure if I just put some in before or after insemination and if I have to wait a time or something?..Any advice would be great. Lol

I really pray I get this :bfp: this month!

And so much CONGRATULATIONS to all the :bfp: so far!!! I hope I get to join you! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Theleons3

kedwards1982 said:


> Well today is my O day and I'm excited! :happydance: My donor is right on it from his department and I can't wait! I will definitely get some preseed today also! Um... how do you use it? :blush::blush: I'm just not sure if I just put some in before or after insemination and if I have to wait a time or something?..Any advice would be great. Lol
> 
> I really pray I get this :bfp: this month!
> 
> And so much CONGRATULATIONS to all the :bfp: so far!!! I hope I get to join you!



Yay!!! You want to use the pressed before that way it adds the moisture prior to the sperm, so they can swim :)


----------



## EMSwife1124

kit603 said:


> jelissamo said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Kfs1, FutureBaby and Krippy. I'm praying for you girls to have success soon.
> Congrats to the other ladies with the BFP's!
> 
> So I know I was going to test this Saturday, but right before bed I decided I would try in the morning. my breast finally felt a little tender last night and I seriously didnt know if it meant AF would be here or not, but when I would wipe i didnt see anything indicating AF.
> I posted a pic of the results from this morning. I see a faint line. This is early for me to get a line. I didnt even get a line with my daughter after cd32, it took a blood test and when I got pregnant back in Aug, it was cd35 when I got the same type of line. today is cd31 and to be safe I'll be testing again on Sunday, cd34.
> I know its faint, but it's there. it was 5am this morning when I tested and told my dh and he said "lets not get excited quite yet". I was a little put off by it, but not much. I know we're both nervous about another miscarriage. so I'm happy for the :bfp: , but I'm going to continue to pray that God makes this little one stick for good. We wont be out of the clear for a while and we're not telling anyone till 4 months. :angel:
> 
> That doesn't look faint, definite BFP! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> EMSwife1124 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs! And I'm sorry to the ladies who were hit by the witch like me! Fingers crossed that we all get lucky for the new year!
> Afm- my first set of OPKs arrive today. I will probably start using them around cd10... should be interesting since I've never used them before. Any tips would be nice :)
> 
> Brandi can you add me to the testing list again for 12/31? If I ovulate when I'm supposed too then I can test again by then and be 12 dpo! Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> What CD are you at the moment?
> 
> Brandi could you add me to the list again too? December 31st please
> 
> The only good thing about AF arriving 2 days early is that if I ovulate at the same time I did last month, ill be 12dpo on New Year's EveClick to expand...

I am currently on CD3. My cycle has been regular for the 2nd month in a row. I came off BC at the end of June so I'm glad its finally making up its mind. 
Fingers crossed that we both get to skip out on the NYE celebration drinks this year ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Anyone know much about bbt and how its affected by house temp. Our rooms are downstairs so we have overhead vents. Dh has furnace set to pump the heat at 6am and by the time I wake up at 630 im hot. Would this or inconsistent sleep really affect my temps and how (low/high)?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I ask cuz I think I ov last night (crampy) and expected a dip today but no luck. True +opk yesterday.


----------



## aleas042809

Going to give an update of my symptoms.. baby dust please..


----------



## aleas042809

Nov 18-21 AF
Cd5 bd 
Cd6 bd
Cd7 bd 
Cd8 bd 
Cd9 bd, crabby!
Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
Cd12 bd, same as cd11 
Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not noticeable, tired yet restless.
Cd17 cervix high, can't tell if it's soft or hard, open or closed because my cervix is too high, slept awful last night with weird dreams, awful hot flashes this morning and irriatable, No bowel movement yet this morning which is odd, usually immediately in the a.m. (sorry TMI), nipples are puffy, dh noticed and oh yes they are definitely puffy, Back spasms, sneezing spells, i actually puked not too long ago but me and dh were arguing, which is not like us.... crabby much? Lol. I hope that was pregnancy puking and not just because we were arging. I never ever ever puke! Some mild cramping... hope everything is okay and a good sign..
Cd18 very stuffy nose today, headache, weird pregnancy dreams- probably due to me thinking about it, woke up a lot throughout the night, my nipples hurt soooo bad- can't even wear a bra, sneezing spells which I never sneeze- no allergies, main thing is my nipples are soooooooo puffy!

Lots of BDing because we are determined.

AF due dec. 15


----------



## biscuitgal

aleas042809 said:


> Nov 18-21 AF
> Cd18 very stuffy nose today, headache, weird pregnancy dreams- probably due to me thinking about it, woke up a lot throughout the night, my nipples hurt soooo bad- can't even wear a bra, sneezing spells which I never sneeze- no allergies, main thing is my nipples are soooooooo puffy!
> 
> Lots of BDing because we are determined.
> 
> AF due dec. 15

aleas - my AF is due Dec 15th, too!

Babydust to us both! <3 The sore nips sound like a great symptom.
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lovelymo79 said:


> I'm dying in the 2ww. I am trying to remain positive but I took a test 6dpo and 7dpo and of course, BFN. I know, I know. Way too early. But still! I have absolutely no symptoms at all! Not even made up ones.
> 
> It's now 8dpo (at 3am) and I am not going to test again until 10dpo (Saturday). I really don't want to see AF!

lol dont feel bad about testing early..i think almost everyone does it sometimes. I actually just tested this a.m at 7dpo too lol. It was an 88cent test though and I knew it'd be BFN but I lost control I guess. I was originally planning to test no earlier then tomorrow or Saturday but didn't lol. Good luck! Keep me updated! I def still have hope bcuz it was extremely early! LOTS OF BABY DUST TO YOU!!!


Oh yea, what appeared to be an evap line showed up within 3-5mins of taking the test...can anyone explain more about evap lines to me? I always thought the test had to b dry before evaps show up. I'm not thinking too much into it but just curious about ur personal experiences w evap lines and how long they took to show up..thanks ladies!


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> Nov 18-21 AF
> Cd5 bd
> Cd6 bd
> Cd7 bd
> Cd8 bd
> Cd9 bd, crabby!
> Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
> Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
> Cd12 bd, same as cd11
> Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
> Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
> Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
> Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not noticeable, tired yet restless.
> Cd17 cervix high, can't tell if it's soft or hard, open or closed because my cervix is too high, slept awful last night with weird dreams, awful hot flashes this morning and irriatable, No bowel movement yet this morning which is odd, usually immediately in the a.m. (sorry TMI), nipples are puffy, dh noticed and oh yes they are definitely puffy, Back spasms, sneezing spells, i actually puked not too long ago but me and dh were arguing, which is not like us.... crabby much? Lol. I hope that was pregnancy puking and not just because we were arging. I never ever ever puke! Some mild cramping... hope everything is okay and a good sign..
> Cd18 very stuffy nose today, headache, weird pregnancy dreams- probably due to me thinking about it, woke up a lot throughout the night, my nipples hurt soooo bad- can't even wear a bra, sneezing spells which I never sneeze- no allergies, main thing is my nipples are soooooooo puffy!
> 
> Lots of BDing because we are determined.
> 
> AF due dec. 15

I took a nap at 11am today and had a dream that I got a BFP. Its probably because that's all I can think about but gives me some more hope. Its not fair how close early pregnancy and pms symptoms are!! Its enough to make a woman with baby fever go crazy!! I have a really good feeling about you this month..idk, I just reallyyy do! Keep me posted! Gosh I hope this is out month!


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> I took a nap at 11am today and had a dream that I got a BFP. Its probably because that's all I can think about but gives me some more hope. Its not fair how close early pregnancy and pms symptoms are!! Its enough to make a woman with baby fever go crazy!! I have a really good feeling about you this month..idk, I just reallyyy do! Keep me posted! Gosh I hope this is out month!

Aidensmommy, i have been thinking of you all day! Do you have any new symptoms? I really hope this is our month! I really have a lot of hope for you too! Seems like we may have did it though. I am on the verge of puking right now... uhhhh. When i had DS i had morning sickness the whoooooooollllllllleeeeeee time! All 9 mo.. everyday, all day. Lets hope that doesnt happen again! When are you going to test?


----------



## Little_one

I'm becoming excited seeing all your ladies signs that i'm forgetting I am meant to be testing myself in the next 4/5 Days if AF doesn't show her ugly face!!

Out of curiosity ladies, what is the earliest someone has got their BFP? I really think when you are pregnant you just have this feeling and you know. I did when I fell with my DD.

I am hoping when it's my turn that we get a blue one to complete the set :blue:

Magic Baby Dust to you ALL. 
:dust:


----------



## aleas042809

biscuitgal said:


> aleas - my AF is due Dec 15th, too!
> 
> Babydust to us both! <3 The sore nips sound like a great symptom.
> :dust:

Bisquit do you have any symptoms? Id love to compare. Aidensmommy is right along with us too.


----------



## biscuitgal

Not particularly - I've been a little gassy but that's it - I'm only 3DPO so not a lot going on yet. :)


----------



## aleas042809

biscuitgal said:


> Not particularly - I've been a little gassy but that's it - I'm only 3DPO so not a lot going on yet. :)

I am on cd18. Not sure when i exactly O. I give you tons of baby dust your way! Make sure to catch some! And btw i tend to O very early, approx cd10/11. Pleaase keep us updated with any signs.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

wow this thread is moving fast..........
congratulations to all the BFP and hugs to all the ladies the witch has caught,

getting ready for a busy weekend treading my DD to girly weekend and heading to pop concert tomorrow although gales, wind and snow are freaking me as need to get to train station and don't do winter driving :-( be good to get some quality time just me and her though 

AFM I am now 9dpo and absolute no symptoms which doesn't really surprise me as not had active month with OH being away did catch day after 'o' but think OH arrived home day too late :-(
what I have had is nice dip in temp then a rise, woke with really bad throat and stuffy nose at 7,8 and 9 dpo ok through day just mainly when i wake then sore throat lingers and last 4 days had creamy cm did also have brown tinge on toilet paper at 7dpo. Did cave in and test with cheapy and of course BFN think will try leave it till monday now and enjoy my weekend. 

Good luck ladies,

and any opinions on my chart are greatly appreciated 
and just realized my solid line has gone?????


----------



## Little_one

HGsurvivor, Please tell me to bugger off if this is too personal, but may I ask why you decided on such a large age gap before TTC again? Also really sorry to hear you OH wasn't around I don't really know when I ovulated but I don't think we got it in time as my partner has been away alot too. 

My test date will probably be Dec 10th or 11th. who else will be doing it around then? I don't think this is the month though. Just a niggly feeling. I'm excited for all you ladies though & my heart goes out to the ones who haven't been lucky this month.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Little_one said:


> HGsurvivor, Please tell me to bugger off if this is too personal, but may I ask why you decided on such a large age gap before TTC again?
> 
> My test date will probably be Dec 10th or 11th. who else will be doing it around then? I don't think this is the month though. Just a niggly feeling. I'm excited for all you ladies though & my heart goes out to the ones who haven't been lucky this month.

Bugger off.........LOL

Course I don't mean it :hugs:

TBH i didn't ever think I would be back. We had the perfect wedding fell pregnant 4th cycle BFP then week after I started puking was hospitalized at 5 wekks then on and off for 9 months I wanted my pregnancy to be so special and I was diagnosed with hyperemisis (eventually) I was treated appallingly told I had morning sickness until late on and was too late as no meds would touch it. I then had really bad labour and had a massive clot again treated poorly,. I was told at one point my liver was so damaged due to sickness it was on a par with an alcoholic but they continued to say it was psychological. For years I couldn't even look at another baby and really detested them, luckily not my daughter  anyway its a whole massive story of highs and lows! But last summer I began thinking of babies and how I hate seeing my daughter as an only child she was also becoming aware that all her friends now had siblings and she broke down one day and sobbed her heart out about being an only child. I started reading up on HG and I think self counselling myself in away and we decided we could do this again I know it will be hard but for as hard as these 9 months will be (as pretty much gaurenteed to get it again, and usually worse with every pregnancy!) but we will have years of happiness to make up far it. It is proving more stressful as we are 8 years older and on to cycle 6 and also hubs works away I just want a BFP so I can get on with this pregnancy! I have been on loads of vitamins since Jan, met with my local nurse and midwife at start of the year to talk about my worries although by the sounds of things their knowledge of HG is much the same and she wanted to talk about diet rather than any kind of protocol they would be willing to put in place. At this point in time I am is strong minded as I can be and will set out to take no crap but once HG takes over your pregnancy you sadly loose your fight and determination but fingers crossed 

Anyway that's the short story! you will be telling me to bugger off now LOL

Also a close friend of mine who suffered 3 failed IVF and was told they would never conceive naturally and now had 3 bambinos all natural told me to go for it or I may regret not even trying so here we are for round 2!

and ladies anything is possible! x


----------



## Little_one

Reading that gave me goosebumps! What a horrible experience for you. Pregnancy is supposed to be a joyous time and when your struggling through it with so many difficulties then it's hard to enjoy and appreciate it. Really hoping that you don't suffer so bad this time round. But with determination, strength and love from your DD and hubs you can get through anything!

I was told I had gestational diabetes when pregnant with my daughter and had so many tests fortnightly appointments additional scans. They terrified me telling me she was going to be a whopper and she was 6lb 7ozs hahah. Had a horrible ordeal with my midwife who delivered her. The instant I got there she tutted me and told me first babies never come early and just looking at you I can tell this is a false alarm. - sure enough after being examined I was 7cms and she was born within 2 & half hours start to finish! 
Looking back now; maybe it was just hormones making me an emotional wreck ;) but here we all are ready to do it again. Hahah. 

Really praying for you, when will be your test day? X


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I took a nap at 11am today and had a dream that I got a BFP. Its probably because that's all I can think about but gives me some more hope. Its not fair how close early pregnancy and pms symptoms are!! Its enough to make a woman with baby fever go crazy!! I have a really good feeling about you this month..idk, I just reallyyy do! Keep me posted! Gosh I hope this is out month!
> 
> Aidensmommy, i have been thinking of you all day! Do you have any new symptoms? I really hope this is our month! I really have a lot of hope for you too! Seems like we may have did it though. I am on the verge of puking right now... uhhhh. When i had DS i had morning sickness the whoooooooollllllllleeeeeee time! All 9 mo.. everyday, all day. Lets hope that doesnt happen again! When are you going to test?Click to expand...

so far today ive had some dull cramps, ALOT better then yest, bbs and nips still really sore and still really hot/sweats. The only new thing going on w me is my fricken cervix confusing me again! It almost feels like a lol tiny O at the opening when it was tightly closed yest but ive read alot about how the position is not reliable for alot of woman so early on so we'll see. I broke down and used a cheapo test today and of course BFN. I'm not down about it tho..i kinda just did it out of impulse and knew what the outcome would b but had a lil wishful thinking lol. I'm going to test again sat a.m with one of my two FRER's. I've been prayin with all ive got! I can't wait for our times to come! (Santa plz make our Christmas one we'll always remember!) oh one more new thing was this a.m woke up with HORRIBLE headache!!
Fingers crossed! xxxxxxxx


----------



## aidensmommy1

*


Little_one said:
↑

I'm becoming excited seeing all your ladies signs that i'm forgetting I am meant to be testing myself in the next 4/5 Days if AF doesn't show her ugly face!!

Out of curiosity ladies, what is the earliest someone has got their BFP? I really think when you are pregnant you just have this feeling and you know. I did when I fell with my DD.Click to expand...

*


Little_one said:


> with my son almost 6yrs ago, I found out w a cheapo at 7dpo..if this is my month, it didn't happen this time around (I'm 7dpo and stupidly tested w a cheapo this a.m and of course it was BFN. Statistics show its best to wait until 12dpo but alot of woman on here get theirs at 9-10dpo from what I see but then again my friend took 12wks for it to show up In urine!! So it can most def differ! I wish we could find out the moment it happens! Suck torture! Lol GL!!!


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> so far today ive had some dull cramps, ALOT better then yest, bbs and nips still really sore and still really hot/sweats. The only new thing going on w me is my fricken cervix confusing me again! It almost feels like a lol tiny O at the opening when it was tightly closed yest but ive read alot about how the position is not reliable for alot of woman so early on so we'll see. I broke down and used a cheapo test today and of course BFN. I'm not down about it tho..i kinda just did it out of impulse and knew what the outcome would b but had a lil wishful thinking lol. I'm going to test again sat a.m with one of my two FRER's. I've been prayin with all ive got! I can't wait for our times to come! (Santa plz make our Christmas one we'll always remember!) oh one more new thing was this a.m woke up with HORRIBLE headache!!
> Fingers crossed! xxxxxxxx

Ive had dull cramping too, but also much better! And i really am hoping amd praying for us and everyone else. Maybe we are talking to eachother for a reason. Maybe we will both get bfp's together!! So hopeful! Dh says he has a feeling i am. So who knows... so worried about a bfn... and it keeps feeling like i have af but its just white cm, even when i pee it slowly drips.. tmi. Anyone know if thats a good sign? Aidensmommy please keep me utd. :)


----------



## Little_one

Not too sure about the CM can't remember all of that. I'm getting a pinching cramping coming in waves. Trying not to get too excited about it although I can't help but think what if. Other than the cramps I have flu type symptoms. Lots of broken sleep. 

To stop myself impulse testing I made sure that I have none in the house. That way I can't get too excited hahah. X


----------



## Little_one

I also found out with a cheap one quite early on with my Daughter whilst in the toilet in a supermarket :laugh2:


----------



## mel28nicole

Don't get discouraged! When I was pregnant the firt time I didn't get a positive til I was 2 weeks late! That's why I was so surprised with my positive this time around!


----------



## Lilblessing

Tested today and got a BFN. I knew it would be but my curiousity got the best of my. Feeling out of the race. Guess i'll wait for AF :(


----------



## xnmd1

omg, what an emotional night . i really hope its my horomones to blame either an early preg sign or PMS even i dont care at this point.

OH picked the two girls up today and then me and LO and we went to get the girls registered at the doctor. when we got there my son asked my OH "can i go in with you" and OH just grabbed the girls and ran in and my LO started crying and said he was mean and i felt so bad because i didnt want him to feel left out just because the girls were down that i started crying. 

and i went in and said "he wanted to go with you" and he said "its 4, i had to be here at 4 i didnt have time to wait for him" and that annoyed me because it would have only taken a second to get my son out of the car

and then i was watching OH with A (his daughtets sister thats not biologically his) and i just started feeling like he loved her more than my son (whose also not biologically his) and my heart broke into a million pieces.

and whenwe got into the car i burst into tears and couldnt stop crying and i didnt want to say anything but he wouldnt stop asking what was wrong and i finally said 

"i feel like you love A more than J even though she isnt yours either and i even feel like maybe you love her more than S (his real daughter)" ans then i said "what if i have a baby with you and you love A more than our child too" 

and then OH started crying too and mumbling about how he needed his ativan . and finally said to me that its not that he loves her more he jisy feels like he has this special reaponsibility to care for her because she has no one else and that she is HIS daughter even if he didnt make her (which i dont fully understand honestly because he only dated her mom for about five months) and he said he had no way of explaining the bond he has with her. and that i had to support his decision to be her father.

and i said i do ..and theres nohing wrong with him loving her equal but he cant act like he loves her more (which he says was only cause he missed her so much and hes probablu right and im mosy likely being over emotional) 

and he was sobbing and saying he loved my son like his own and he loved me more than i could ever know and wantes nothing more than to have a baby with me and have us all be a huge family and then i coulsnt stop crying either.

and then OH went into the store and A started to cry and i picked her up out of her car seat and hugged her and tgen i realized i really do love her too .

idk iit was so emotional. its aloy harder to be with someone who has kids from a past relationship than i thought but . god i love them ..all of them.


sorry.. i really needed to get all tgat off my chest


----------



## Little_one

Well how you feeling now? Remember it takes a strong loving person to love a child unconditionally as though they are their own when there are no biological ties. I hate to say it but please don't be jealous of their relationship. His bond with your son will grow more everyday but it's a working progress. Just show your love and appreciation. His time with the girls is limited so just make it as enjoyable as possible. 

Were always here for a rant though. Keep smiling your doing just fine x


----------



## Lovelymo79

aidensmommy1 said:


> Lovelymo79 said:
> 
> 
> I'm dying in the 2ww. I am trying to remain positive but I took a test 6dpo and 7dpo and of course, BFN. I know, I know. Way too early. But still! I have absolutely no symptoms at all! Not even made up ones.
> 
> It's now 8dpo (at 3am) and I am not going to test again until 10dpo (Saturday). I really don't want to see AF!
> 
> lol dont feel bad about testing early..i think almost everyone does it sometimes. I actually just tested this a.m at 7dpo too lol. It was an 88cent test though and I knew it'd be BFN but I lost control I guess. I was originally planning to test no earlier then tomorrow or Saturday but didn't lol. Good luck! Keep me updated! I def still have hope bcuz it was extremely early! LOTS OF BABY DUST TO YOU!!!
> 
> 
> Oh yea, what appeared to be an evap line showed up within 3-5mins of taking the test...can anyone explain more about evap lines to me? I always thought the test had to b dry before evaps show up. I'm not thinking too much into it but just curious about ur personal experiences w evap lines and how long they took to show up..thanks ladies!Click to expand...

Thanks!! I didn't test today, even though I wanted too! Gonna really concentrate on other stuff, like school, before testin again. I go on vacation Saturday, so will test before I leave, and then again on Monday and Wednesday (when AF is due). I usually start spotting soon so I'll be on the lookout for that :-(


----------



## EMSwife1124

Well ladies.. I just got blood results back from my Dr. I went in because I was having heart palpitations. I read that it can be caused by pregnancy due to increased blood flow. Anyway he decided to check my electrolytes and thyroid. I got the call this afternoon that my thyroid is elevated. He wants to do a blood draw again next month. I've been having issues for a couple of years but thyroid was always normal. I am thankful to have somewhat of a diagnosis... but very emotional at the same time. I read it can cause issues when TTC. Hopefully he gets me on some meds and regulated soon so our want for a baby can be a reality. I do still plan to use my OPKs this cycle so I can see if my body is doing anything. 


GL to everyone still waiting to test.


----------



## xnmd1

Little_one said:


> Well how you feeling now? Remember it takes a strong loving person to love a child unconditionally as though they are their own when there are no biological ties. I hate to say it but please don't be jealous of their relationship. His bond with your son will grow more everyday but it's a working progress. Just show your love and appreciation. His time with the girls is limited so just make it as enjoyable as possible.
> 
> Were always here for a rant though. Keep smiling your doing just fine x

im feeling better. but at first he said he actually feels like he loves A more than his own daughter and that he thinks hes a bad dad because of it. and sometimes thinks he loves my son more than his daughter too. Then he said no, its just that they are older and he has more experience with older kids (his daughters 3 months old) and that he loves them all equally he just more comfortable carinh for the other kids.

And thats fine and all .. but he rarely cares for hisown daughter when theyre here. partially because hes nervous but mostly because A cant be with anyone but him or she cries. (she will come to me but only if hes there. hes her first choice) and idk i feel like he should spend some time bonding with her while shes little because we only see her every third week.

and when i met his daughter i loved her instantly just like she was my own, which i didnt think i was capable of feeling for a baby that wasnt mine but i did. 

i dont know ... it was an emptional night as i said. i never felt this way any of the other times the cgildren were down idk what got to me today


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> so far today ive had some dull cramps, ALOT better then yest, bbs and nips still really sore and still really hot/sweats. The only new thing going on w me is my fricken cervix confusing me again! It almost feels like a lol tiny O at the opening when it was tightly closed yest but ive read alot about how the position is not reliable for alot of woman so early on so we'll see. I broke down and used a cheapo test today and of course BFN. I'm not down about it tho..i kinda just did it out of impulse and knew what the outcome would b but had a lil wishful thinking lol. I'm going to test again sat a.m with one of my two FRER's. I've been prayin with all ive got! I can't wait for our times to come! (Santa plz make our Christmas one we'll always remember!) oh one more new thing was this a.m woke up with HORRIBLE headache!!
> Fingers crossed! xxxxxxxx
> 
> Ive had dull cramping too, but also much better! And i really am hoping amd praying for us and everyone else. Maybe we are talking to eachother for a reason. Maybe we will both get bfp's together!! So hopeful! Dh says he has a feeling i am. So who knows... so worried about a bfn... and it keeps feeling like i have af but its just white cm, even when i pee it slowly drips.. tmi. Anyone know if thats a good sign? Aidensmommy please keep me utd. :)Click to expand...

I know Its funny how the way we started talking on here and then shortly after we both felt the same way! (plz don't be really early pms!!) and oh my gosh I know what u mean about feeling like AF arrived! Ive been checking myself like every 10mins because of the feeling down there! And its tinted yellow (Which I know can just b from progesterone without pregnancy but still can be a sign! Fx's!) and its been lotion-like texture but other times it'll be EW and then sometimes it'll be kind of tacky I guess would describe it. Its all over the place!! But always moist so I'm not discouraged yet. I really want to not even check my cervix for the rest of my cycle because I heard it can actually cause a miscarriage from it opening due to irritation but I'm wo fricken curious and want to know now! Lol I'm sure all of us ladies in the tww feel the same way. I wonder when science will finally find a way for woman to know almost immediately lol gosh would that be nice! Ha ha


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> I know Its funny how the way we started talking on here and then shortly after we both felt the same way! (plz don't be really early pms!!) and oh my gosh I know what u mean about feeling like AF arrived! Ive been checking myself like every 10mins because of the feeling down there! And its tinted yellow (Which I know can just b from progesterone without pregnancy but still can be a sign! Fx's!) and its been lotion-like texture but other times it'll be EW and then sometimes it'll be kind of tacky I guess would describe it. Its all over the place!! But always moist so I'm not discouraged yet. I really want to not even check my cervix for the rest of my cycle because I heard it can actually cause a miscarriage from it opening due to irritation but I'm wo fricken curious and want to know now! Lol I'm sure all of us ladies in the tww feel the same way. I wonder when science will finally find a way for woman to know almost immediately lol gosh would that be nice! Ha ha

Im so antsy! I want us both to know right now!!!! :)


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

I will join. I will test on December 18th. AF is due around the 15th. I am 5DPO. FX for everyone to receive their BFP!!!!!:flower:


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I know Its funny how the way we started talking on here and then shortly after we both felt the same way! (plz don't be really early pms!!) and oh my gosh I know what u mean about feeling like AF arrived! Ive been checking myself like every 10mins because of the feeling down there! And its tinted yellow (Which I know can just b from progesterone without pregnancy but still can be a sign! Fx's!) and its been lotion-like texture but other times it'll be EW and then sometimes it'll be kind of tacky I guess would describe it. Its all over the place!! But always moist so I'm not discouraged yet. I really want to not even check my cervix for the rest of my cycle because I heard it can actually cause a miscarriage from it opening due to irritation but I'm wo fricken curious and want to know now! Lol I'm sure all of us ladies in the tww feel the same way. I wonder when science will finally find a way for woman to know almost immediately lol gosh would that be nice! Ha ha
> 
> Im so antsy! I want us both to know right now!!!! :)Click to expand...


omg believe me I know! I stupidly peaked at my test from this a.m that I threw away and it originally showed up within 3-5mins after testing as what looked like a real really strong evap line, didn't even have to squint, and now there's a pinkish tint to the evap line..im not getting myself excited bcuz I know ur not suppose to read after 10mins but I'm just wondering if you or ANYONE else have had an evap line on a pink dye cheapo test with color to it..? I thought color only showed in the test area if there was hcg present even if many hrs have past..? Weird. IV heard of it happening and have had it happen w blue dye tests but so far never the pink ones. Any experiences would be helpful. Again I know I shouldn't trust these results due to the time frame, I'm just curious if that has happens to anyone and if they were or weren't truly pregnant in the end. I will be testing again saturday for better results. If this some how is a real positive, I'm pretty sure itd show up by sat on a FRER or even the same cheapo that I used today. We shall see! No congrats until I know for sure plz as they get me a bit excited! LOL and I dont want to jinks myself! Fingers cossed!

baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## Ashley8806

Anyone else crampy 2-3 dpo? Starting to worry :(


----------



## RedNinja

Ashley8806 I had cramps from 1dpo until 5dpo today is 6dpo for me and they are starting to ease a little.


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks :flower: can't help but feel I could still have a wacky cycle.. . (No period since March, and technically nobperiod since january 2011 before that when you consoder pregnancy then breastfeesing and mirena) so this has been my first "regular" cycle in a while)


----------



## jmandrews

LoveKin said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else entering their fertile week? As soon as DH gets back from work trip we will be BDing tons! Af is due 24th. Anyone else AF due Christmas Eve? I want a BFP so bad! Would be a wonderful birthday gift for DH since his bday is on Christmas Eve. :)
> 
> I am entering into my fertile week and am due Christmas Eve :) although I will test earlier because I won't be able to wait that long. I just hope ovulation is on schedule for this weekend!! I'm so nervous/excited! Can't wait for O to be behind me.Click to expand...

Yay!! Good luck!!! I will prob test early too ;)


----------



## biscuitgal

EMSwife1124 said:


> Well ladies.. I just got blood results back from my Dr. I went in because I was having heart palpitations. I read that it can be caused by pregnancy due to increased blood flow. Anyway he decided to check my electrolytes and thyroid. I got the call this afternoon that my thyroid is elevated. He wants to do a blood draw again next month. I've been having issues for a couple of years but thyroid was always normal. I am thankful to have somewhat of a diagnosis... but very emotional at the same time. I read it can cause issues when TTC. Hopefully he gets me on some meds and regulated soon so our want for a baby can be a reality. I do still plan to use my OPKs this cycle so I can see if my body is doing anything.
> 
> 
> GL to everyone still waiting to test.

EMSWife - if you can, be sure they test your thyroid antibodies. I have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis and it's an autoimmune disease, so your thyroid hormones can look normal for a long while and in the early stages you will swing between hypo an hyper thyroid until eventually your antibodies will shut the thyroid down. So anyway - if you haven't checked those yet (they often don't check the antibodies at all, only the thyroid hormones), I recommend it! 



xnmd1 said:


> im feeling better. but at first he said he actually feels like he loves A more than his own daughter and that he thinks hes a bad dad because of it. and sometimes thinks he loves my son more than his daughter too. Then he said no, its just that they are older and he has more experience with older kids (his daughters 3 months old) and that he loves them all equally he just more comfortable carinh for the other kids.
> 
> And thats fine and all .. but he rarely cares for hisown daughter when theyre here. partially because hes nervous but mostly because A cant be with anyone but him or she cries. (she will come to me but only if hes there. hes her first choice) and idk i feel like he should spend some time bonding with her while shes little because we only see her every third week.
> 
> and when i met his daughter i loved her instantly just like she was my own, which i didnt think i was capable of feeling for a baby that wasnt mine but i did.
> 
> i dont know ... it was an emptional night as i said. i never felt this way any of the other times the cgildren were down idk what got to me today

I'm so glad you're feeling better! You know, even in a non-blended family sometimes parents have "favorites" - they don't really love those kids more, they just click with them better. It happens. You just have to remember to keep showing lots of love to all and try to behave as equally as possible. It's great he can recognize he just feels more comfortable with the older kids - it's something to work with an grow/develop. :) <3 <3 <3


----------



## jmandrews

biscuitgal said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else entering their fertile week? As soon as DH gets back from work trip we will be BDing tons! Af is due 24th. Anyone else AF due Christmas Eve? I want a BFP so bad! Would be a wonderful birthday gift for DH since his bday is on Christmas Eve. :)
> 
> I'm 3DPO, but my husband's birthday is 12/14 and our anniversary is 12/20, and then of course - CHRISTMAS! My testing date will be 12/14 if i can wait that long (probably not) but anyway... best of luck for a BFP for our DH's birthdays! :D
> 
> 
> 
> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'm convinced now! :happydance: Baby dust to you all!! This is a lucky thread!!!
> 
> PICTURE! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Not much more positive than a YES +
> 
> :D :happydance:
> 
> Afm - I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS! WOOHOO!!!!!
> 
> ovu and ff agree with me on my O date, and now officially 3DPO :)
> 
> babydust to all!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Yay that's so exciting! Hope we can give our DH's
The best gift of all :) good luck!


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> omg believe me I know! I stupidly peaked at my test from this a.m that I threw away and it originally showed up within 3-5mins after testing as what looked like a real really strong evap line, didn't even have to squint, and now there's a pinkish tint to the evap line..im not getting myself excited bcuz I know ur not suppose to read after 10mins but I'm just wondering if you or ANYONE else have had an evap line on a pink dye cheapo test with color to it..? I thought color only showed in the test area if there was hcg present even if many hrs have past..? Weird. IV heard of it happening and have had it happen w blue dye tests but so far never the pink ones. Any experiences would be helpful. Again I know I shouldn't trust these results due to the time frame, I'm just curious if that has happens to anyone and if they were or weren't truly pregnant in the end. I will be testing again saturday for better results. If this some how is a real positive, I'm pretty sure itd show up by sat on a FRER or even the same cheapo that I used today. We shall see! No congrats until I know for sure plz as they get me a bit excited! LOL and I dont want to jinks myself! Fingers cossed!
> 
> baby dust to all!!!!

Secretely jumping for joy! Hehehe


----------



## Katydid3480

I am a regular 27 day cycle. With my son, I tested positive the day after I was due. Tomorrow will make 5 days late. I've been dying to test, and I finally broke down today and got a....BFN :( So disappointed. I've been super emotional, moody, and crying over stupid things. I feel so bloated, clothes feel tight, boobs feel extremely heavy and even look bigger, my areolas look darker to me too. I've had a couple small bouts of nausea, and cravings for foods I normally don't even eat. I really thought I was pregnant this time. My son is 5 and we've been "not preventing" ever since, and actively trying on and off for the last 3 years. Where is my period?


----------



## EMSwife1124

Biscuitgal -- thanks for the info! I was tested for a ton of autoimmune diseases back a couple of years ago but I doubt he tested my antibodies since my thyroid was normal! I will definitely mention it when I go back. I know we haven't been actively TTC for the last 6 months but it could very well be the reason I haven't gotten pregnant. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## biscuitgal

EMSwife1124 said:


> Biscuitgal -- thanks for the info! I was tested for a ton of autoimmune diseases back a couple of years ago but I doubt he tested my antibodies since my thyroid was normal! I will definitely mention it when I go back. I know we haven't been actively TTC for the last 6 months but it could very well be the reason I haven't gotten pregnant. Thanks again for the info!

My doctors also could tell my thyroid was doing better based upon the temps on my last BBT chart - so it's definitely all related!  Stupid thyroids screwing things up! The other thing about Hashimoto's swinging back and forth is that the hormones could be normal when drawn but swinging because of the way it is when it starts out. But antibodies will be high if you have it. Good luck!


----------



## Monjon07

Jrepp said:


> Aleas - how many dpo are you? Sounds like you might be able to get a positive by now. Typically my cervix is low until o, and then drops back down until AF (except when I got pregnant it stayed high).
> 
> Monjon - if you are 8 days late you will definitely get a positive result by now




ReadynWaiting said:


> Monjon07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey :) Im new here, but it has been 8 days today that I am late. I will be testing on Friday in hopes of a bfp. I have been getting the sore boobs, peeing a lot, and tiredness, as well as light cramping so I hope its a go! Baby dust to all :)
> 
> :test::test::test:Click to expand...

Okay Well Im definitely testing tomorrow. I have been scared away from doing really, dont want to be disappointed again. I will let you all know the result!


----------



## kedwards1982

Katydid3480 said:


> I am a regular 27 day cycle. With my son, I tested positive the day after I was due. Tomorrow will make 5 days late. I've been dying to test, and I finally broke down today and got a....BFN :( So disappointed. I've been super emotional, moody, and crying over stupid things. I feel so bloated, clothes feel tight, boobs feel extremely heavy and even look bigger, my areolas look darker to me too. I've had a couple small bouts of nausea, and cravings for foods I normally don't even eat. I really thought I was pregnant this time. My son is 5 and we've been "not preventing" ever since, and actively trying on and off for the last 3 years. Where is my period?

According to the ladies here, you are not not till the :witch: shows! But it is possible to not have a positive by urine. Some ladies have had a positive blood test before their urine was positive. It's weird, I know. :wacko:


----------



## Jrepp

kedwards1982 said:


> Katydid3480 said:
> 
> 
> I am a regular 27 day cycle. With my son, I tested positive the day after I was due. Tomorrow will make 5 days late. I've been dying to test, and I finally broke down today and got a....BFN :( So disappointed. I've been super emotional, moody, and crying over stupid things. I feel so bloated, clothes feel tight, boobs feel extremely heavy and even look bigger, my areolas look darker to me too. I've had a couple small bouts of nausea, and cravings for foods I normally don't even eat. I really thought I was pregnant this time. My son is 5 and we've been "not preventing" ever since, and actively trying on and off for the last 3 years. Where is my period?
> 
> According to the ladies here, you are not not till the :witch: shows! But it is possible to not have a positive by urine. Some ladies have had a positive blood test before their urine was positive. It's weird, I know. :wacko:Click to expand...

Hcg is present in the blood before the urine, so technically everyone would have a positive blood before urine


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> I know Its funny how the way we started talking on here and then shortly after we both felt the same way! (plz don't be really early pms!!) and oh my gosh I know what u mean about feeling like AF arrived! Ive been checking myself like every 10mins because of the feeling down there! And its tinted yellow (Which I know can just b from progesterone without pregnancy but still can be a sign! Fx's!) and its been lotion-like texture but other times it'll be EW and then sometimes it'll be kind of tacky I guess would describe it. Its all over the place!! But always moist so I'm not discouraged yet. I really want to not even check my cervix for the rest of my cycle because I heard it can actually cause a miscarriage from it opening due to irritation but I'm wo fricken curious and want to know now! Lol I'm sure all of us ladies in the tww feel the same way. I wonder when science will finally find a way for woman to know almost immediately lol gosh would that be nice! Ha ha

Aidensmommy. I keep going through spells where i feel so lucky this month and that we may have finally been successful, then ill feel like everything is in my head and im just going to get disappointed again. Idk what to think. This wait is so awful each month... ive been feeling so confident, then it hits like BAM! This is alll in your head cause you want it too bad. I need answers soon before i drive myself crazy with all these emotions.... :/ and yes i know... just relax, but its way easier said than done... man, i need to practice what i preach. *deep breaths and relax....


----------



## Leinzlove

Let this be our month ladies! 5dpo today, testing Tuesday!


----------



## countrygirl3

EMSwife1124 said:


> Well ladies.. I just got blood results back from my Dr. I went in because I was having heart palpitations. I read that it can be caused by pregnancy due to increased blood flow. Anyway he decided to check my electrolytes and thyroid. I got the call this afternoon that my thyroid is elevated. He wants to do a blood draw again next month. I've been having issues for a couple of years but thyroid was always normal. I am thankful to have somewhat of a diagnosis... but very emotional at the same time. I read it can cause issues when TTC. Hopefully he gets me on some meds and regulated soon so our want for a baby can be a reality. I do still plan to use my OPKs this cycle so I can see if my body is doing anything.
> 
> 
> GL to everyone still waiting to test.

I just wanted to give you some hope that things could turn out really well for you soon ..
I was trying for 6 months to get pregnant with my 2nd son and finally just broke down and cried to my doctor that something was not right and she did some tests and found out my thyroid was underactive. So I went on thyroxine and 10 days later got pregnant! Turns out my thyroid levels were where I didn't have any symptoms of hypothyroidism... Just affected getting pregnant. So I hope you can get on the right medication and then a bfp!! And thinking about it afterwards I was blessed NOT to get pregnant with my thyroid levels too low because it can cause a lot of problems for the baby.


----------



## countrygirl3

Ashley8806 said:


> Anyone else crampy 2-3 dpo? Starting to worry :(

I'm 4 dpo and still crampy ... Glad to know others are feeling the same way. I can't believe I lived most of my life never paying attention to any of these pregnancy symptoms and now I'm going crazy checking my cm, doing opks, and analyzing every little symptom .. Today I missed the turn driving somewhere and my first thought was "I'm so forgetful ... I must be pregnant!" Haha.


----------



## Little_one

This is definitely a lucky thread. All of these BFPs and signs. It's so difficult not knowing . Is it just me who's feeling baby crazy? Hoping I'm not imagining all these little things. I wonder how family dynamics will change when baby does eventually come along &#55357;&#56836; it's so interesting ! 

How excited & supportive are your OH's? X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

kedwards1982 said:


> Katydid3480 said:
> 
> 
> I am a regular 27 day cycle. With my son, I tested positive the day after I was due. Tomorrow will make 5 days late. I've been dying to test, and I finally broke down today and got a....BFN :( So disappointed. I've been super emotional, moody, and crying over stupid things. I feel so bloated, clothes feel tight, boobs feel extremely heavy and even look bigger, my areolas look darker to me too. I've had a couple small bouts of nausea, and cravings for foods I normally don't even eat. I really thought I was pregnant this time. My son is 5 and we've been "not preventing" ever since, and actively trying on and off for the last 3 years. Where is my period?
> 
> According to the ladies here, you are not not till the :witch: shows! But it is possible to not have a positive by urine. Some ladies have had a positive blood test before their urine was positive. It's weird, I know. :wacko:Click to expand...

I thought I was out for November too...CONVINCED I was out for November...so much so I created this thread before I missed AF...well, my ticker in my signature says it all. I was not out.

But the blood test thing did occur with me in December 2007. I KNEW I was pregnant, but negatives on pee tests. I knew because I had been in constant pain since my miscarriage in October 2007, and it had disappeared. I went in for a pre-op for an exploratory surgery to find out why I was still in pain on December 22 and on December 23, I got a call that they had to cancel my surgery because my hcg levels came back at 23.

I did end up miscarrying that pregnancy again though, unfortunately.


----------



## xnmd1

I took a test this morning and it was a BFN. Im 10 dpo. I know im not out untill AF shows but Im most likely out.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Front Page Updated


----------



## xnmd1

just want to share a pic of my LO (I hope thi worked)

and while this was happening he said "i do want a little brother but mommy you will have to feed him most the times cause feeding this baby is hurting my knees"
 



Attached Files:







20131201_200000.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww that is so cute and funny at the same time!


----------



## RedNinja

It's 4 am where I live and I am now wide awake in bed! I just awoke to a sharp repeating stabbing pain closer to my left side in my lower abdomen. It lasted less than one minute. (I have had mild dull achy cramps since 3dpo.) I am 7DPO. Any suggestions? Implantation?


----------



## Theleons3

I am feeling so lonely- does anyone else have pcos on this thread? I started tracking my temps late this cycle and they have gone above 97.7. I have no idea if I ovulated and have no weird out of the ordinary symptoms besides feeling super sad right now. I am on cd 26 AF due on 9th. Shouldn't breasts feel sore by now if I was pregnant?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

RedNinja said:


> It's 4 am where I live and I am now wide awake in bed! I just awoke to a sharp repeating stabbing pain closer to my left side in my lower abdomen. It lasted less than one minute. (I have had mild dull achy cramps since 3dpo.) I am 7DPO. Any suggestions? Implantation?

I def felt implantation with my dd. It stopped me in my tracks with a very noticeable poking/pinching feeling. The rest of the day felt like I had done a lot of crunches. GL


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Theleons3 said:


> I am feeling so lonely- does anyone else have pcos on this thread? I started tracking my temps late this cycle and they have gone above 97.7. I have no idea if I ovulated and have no weird out of the ordinary symptoms besides feeling super sad right now. I am on cd 26 AF due on 9th. Shouldn't breasts feel sore by now if I was pregnant?

Sorry you are feeling down. Some people experience symptoms early and others do not. I had nothing with ds and with dd the true symptoms didnt kick in until after 6 wks. Keep your head up, ttc is a long and hard journey.


----------



## RosieB1977

Wanted to give an update, since I'm on the list for yesterday(5th). 
No witch yesterday morning, so took a FRER, negative... still no witch today!! I am going to wait until Sunday to test again.


----------



## RosieB1977

BrandiCanucks... I just noticed that you are from Brantford! I lived in Delhi for a few years of highschool, when my parents retired. 
We went shopping in Brantford all the time!


----------



## biscuitgal

4DPO - it's so early, full of positivity - loving another high temp which means nothing at this stage in the game, but hey at least my body's working. :) Gonna keep eating that pineapple. ;)


----------



## EMSwife1124

countrygirl3 said:


> EMSwife1124 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies.. I just got blood results back from my Dr. I went in because I was having heart palpitations. I read that it can be caused by pregnancy due to increased blood flow. Anyway he decided to check my electrolytes and thyroid. I got the call this afternoon that my thyroid is elevated. He wants to do a blood draw again next month. I've been having issues for a couple of years but thyroid was always normal. I am thankful to have somewhat of a diagnosis... but very emotional at the same time. I read it can cause issues when TTC. Hopefully he gets me on some meds and regulated soon so our want for a baby can be a reality. I do still plan to use my OPKs this cycle so I can see if my body is doing anything.
> 
> 
> GL to everyone still waiting to test.
> 
> I just wanted to give you some hope that things could turn out really well for you soon ..
> I was trying for 6 months to get pregnant with my 2nd son and finally just broke down and cried to my doctor that something was not right and she did some tests and found out my thyroid was underactive. So I went on thyroxine and 10 days later got pregnant! Turns out my thyroid levels were where I didn't have any symptoms of hypothyroidism... Just affected getting pregnant. So I hope you can get on the right medication and then a bfp!! And thinking about it afterwards I was blessed NOT to get pregnant with my thyroid levels too low because it can cause a lot of problems for the baby.Click to expand...

Thank you! Its nice hearing other people's experiences. I'm ready for it to be January now so I can get the re draw and get treated. My Dr has a new nurse and she is not the most helpful person so she basically said well your levels are high, come back the second week of January. Talk about leaving me with a lot of questions!


----------



## Lindreed

Took my first temperature this morning lol :) I'm sure it's not very exciting but for me it is !! I had to wake my husband up to help me work it... Sad I know. I am exited that af is gone :);) good luck to everyone this month !!!! Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## RedNinja

ReadynWaiting said:


> RedNinja said:
> 
> 
> It's 4 am where I live and I am now wide awake in bed! I just awoke to a sharp repeating stabbing pain closer to my left side in my lower abdomen. It lasted less than one minute. (I have had mild dull achy cramps since 3dpo.) I am 7DPO. Any suggestions? Implantation?
> 
> I def felt implantation with my dd. It stopped me in my tracks with a very noticeable poking/pinching feeling. The rest of the day felt like I had done a lot of crunches. GLClick to expand...



Thanks! Glad to know someone had similar feelings!


----------



## Theleons3

biscuitgal said:


> 4DPO - it's so early, full of positivity - loving another high temp which means nothing at this stage in the game, but hey at least my body's working. :) Gonna keep eating that pineapple. ;)



Out of curiosity what does pineapple do?


----------



## Theleons3

Lindreed said:


> Took my first temperature this morning lol :) I'm sure it's not very exciting but for me it is !! I had to wake my husband up to help me work it... Sad I know. I am exited that af is gone :);) good luck to everyone this month !!!! Hope everyone is doing well :)



I am right there with you on the temp thing- this is my first month doing it too and every morning I can't wait to see my temp lol. Good luck!!!


----------



## Theleons3

I've apparently woken up very talkative this morning lol..Ok so on FF friend it recommended that I try vaginal temping for more accurate results... Has anyone else used this method.. And compared to oral does it seem more accurate when compared?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I do vaginal temping because I'm a mouth breather :rofl: It's been accurate for me.


----------



## Theleons3

brunettebimbo said:


> I do vaginal temping because I'm a mouth breather :rofl: It's been accurate for me.

I breath through my mouth too maybe that's why my temps are so low!!


----------



## biscuitgal

Theleon - look for JBaby's TTC Journal. :) She did it!

https://conceivewithpineapple.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lindreed

Guys everytime I try to attach the bb link to my chart in my signature block it only shows as the link on here and not my chart :( ahhhh lol. I've been trying to get my chart ok here for so long what's going on ??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lindreed said:


> Guys everytime I try to attach the bb link to my chart in my signature block it only shows as the link on here and not my chart :( ahhhh lol. I've been trying to get my chart ok here for so long what's going on ??

Its missing the url in brackets that shows at the end of the code. Are you sure you copied the entire code?


----------



## Jrepp

You use the bbc code, not the HTML code


----------



## kedwards1982

biscuitgal said:


> Theleon - look for JBaby's TTC Journal. :) She did it!
> 
> https://conceivewithpineapple.blogspot.com/

I better grab a pineapple!!! :happydance:


----------



## FutureBabyG

Lindreed said:


> Guys everytime I try to attach the bb link to my chart in my signature block it only shows as the link on here and not my chart :( ahhhh lol. I've been trying to get my chart ok here for so long what's going on ??

You have to go to the ff website and on the top right side share it. it will generate a code. the code should be put in ur signature.


----------



## Lindreed

Hmm believe it or not I did try all of these thing. Even when I transfer the code completely in brackets with the URL... It changes and takes away the URL and brackets ... I think it hates me :) 

Anyways thanks ladies, if I need chart advice I might just post the link.


----------



## tracdesi

Good morning ladies :)
I ovulated yesterday so officially in the TWW!! Its a good thing cause DH and I were starting to get tuckered out :haha:


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi Ladies...so, today is 12 DPO. I have been testing since 8 DPO and I may have a squinter on an IC this morning... does anyone else see it!? :wacko:


----------



## xMissChellex

Theleons3 said:


> I am feeling so lonely- does anyone else have pcos on this thread? I started tracking my temps late this cycle and they have gone above 97.7. I have no idea if I ovulated and have no weird out of the ordinary symptoms besides feeling super sad right now. I am on cd 26 AF due on 9th. Shouldn't breasts feel sore by now if I was pregnant?

symptoms differ for everyone.. put it this way, i know someone who is pregnant with twins and didnt find out until she was 10 weeks when she took a test. no signs, no symptoms, nothing. in fact, she didnt find out it was twins until her "12 week scan" (which ended up putting her at 16 weeks pregnant!) :shrug:


----------



## xMissChellex

Twinklie12 said:


> Hi Ladies...so, today is 12 DPO. I have been testing since 8 DPO and I may have a squinter on an IC this morning... does anyone else see it!? :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 706883

i see it :happydance:


----------



## biscuitgal

Twinklie12 said:


> Hi Ladies...so, today is 12 DPO. I have been testing since 8 DPO and I may have a squinter on an IC this morning... does anyone else see it!? :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 706883

I do see something on that last one!


----------



## kit603

I see it really clearly and I actually thought I could see something on your 11dpo line too, but not sure if that's just because the other line is under it. I hope it's the start of your BFP! :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Eeeek, I really hope so!!!!


----------



## aleas042809

Feeling down today.... slept like crap.... weird dreams allllllll night with a very stuffy nose. Took a cheapie this morn, BFN... kinda expected that, still 8 days until af is due... my uterus is very sore, i believe from all the cramping ive had the past 5 days or so. Every smell is disgusting... even coffee which is weird cause i love coffee. Havent even been able to drink it for like 6 days... weird.... I told dh he has to make it in the garage. Lol. And yesterday i kept gagging all day. All im missing is my BFP...... feeling very emotional today.... :( uhhh....


----------



## tracdesi

aleas042809 said:


> Feeling down today.... slept like crap.... weird dreams allllllll night with a very stuffy nose. Took a cheapie this morn, BFN... kinda expected that, still 8 days until af is due... my uterus is very sore, i believe from all the cramping ive had the past 5 days or so. Every smell is disgusting... even coffee which is weird cause i love coffee. Havent even been able to drink it for like 6 days... weird.... I told dh he has to make it in the garage. Lol. And yesterday i kept gagging all day. All im missing is my BFP...... feeling very emotional today.... :( uhhh....


my mom told me one of her first symptoms was not being able to stand the smell of coffee which she thought was strange cause she was an avid coffee drinker!!


----------



## activelyttc13

Im not sure whats going on with me I was just asking the other day when I ov bc I was kinda confused from my tests anyway I know it is cd 22 for me and I just got this, the tests were not touching or dipped in the cup, separate cups same sample smu, what do u think?
 



Attached Files:







20131206_090752.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 28









20131206_090735.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## aleas042809

Trac, well thats good to know! Thank u! Has anyone else had cramps for like 5 days then it turn into a very sore uterus? Especially when im sitting, there is so much presure it feels like.. i hope this is all from implantation... or something is wrong.... anyone end up with a bfp after these symptoms? Ill do an update from cd1 soon. Watch for it.. thank u ladies...


----------



## jmandrews

I see it!!! :)


----------



## RileysMummy

I got this yesterday wasn't fmu but afternoon after lots of tea. EBay cheapies are super faint, saving my other fr for Monday. Really hope its a sticky x
 



Attached Files:







1476056_10153510976230062_1202124579_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 41


----------



## aleas042809

Nov 18-21 AF
Cd5 bd 
Cd6 bd
Cd7 bd 
Cd8 bd 
Cd9 bd, crabby!
Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
Cd12 bd, same as cd11 
Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not noticeable, tired yet restless.
Cd17 cervix high, can't tell if it's soft or hard, open or closed because my cervix is too high, slept awful last night with weird dreams, awful hot flashes this morning and irriatable, No bowel movement yet this morning which is odd, usually immediately in the a.m. (sorry TMI), nipples are puffy, dh noticed and oh yes they are definitely puffy, Back spasms, sneezing spells, i actually puked not too long ago but me and dh were arguing, which is not like us.... crabby much? Lol. I hope that was pregnancy puking and not just because we were arging. I never ever ever puke! Some mild cramping... hope everything is okay and a good sign..
Cd18 very stuffy nose today, headache, weird pregnancy dreams- probably due to me thinking about it, woke up a lot throughout the night, my nipples hurt soooo bad- can't even wear a bra, sneezing spells which I never sneeze- no allergies, main thing is my nipples are soooooooo puffy! White cm when going to rr- drips out slow. Awful taste in mouth, and gagging a lot. No bm all day which is strange...
Cd19 very very sore uterus, nips still somewhat sensitive- still no bra, still having sneezing spells. Awful dreams all night, lots of smells are repulsive- even coffee. Haven't drank any in 6 days... :( I feel like I can smell everything, BFN with fmu with a cheapie... lots of creamy white CM. Cp still very high. Hasent dropped any. 

AF due dec. 15


----------



## Twinklie12

RileysMummy said:


> I got this yesterday wasn't fmu but afternoon after lots of tea. EBay cheapies are super faint, saving my other fr for Monday. Really hope its a sticky x

I see it!!!! Looks like a BFP! :happydance:


----------



## RileysMummy

Twinklie12 said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> I got this yesterday wasn't fmu but afternoon after lots of tea. EBay cheapies are super faint, saving my other fr for Monday. Really hope its a sticky x
> 
> I see it!!!! Looks like a BFP! :happydance:Click to expand...

:) hope so, af due on Tuesday x


----------



## biscuitgal

RileysMummy - I SEE IT, TOO!


----------



## Little_one

So exciting !!!!! I'm still getting cramps here and there mainly feel quite high though. Like someone is pinching me internally hahaha.

Loving all the BFP's puts a smile on my face x


----------



## Theleons3

Twinklie12 said:


> Hi Ladies...so, today is 12 DPO. I have been testing since 8 DPO and I may have a squinter on an IC this morning... does anyone else see it!? :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 706883



I see it!!!!


----------



## RileysMummy

Theleons3 said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...so, today is 12 DPO. I have been testing since 8 DPO and I may have a squinter on an IC this morning... does anyone else see it!? :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 706883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see it!!!!Click to expand...

And me too. My 12 dpo yesterday was like this x


----------



## kedwards1982

Twinklie12 said:


> Hi Ladies...so, today is 12 DPO. I have been testing since 8 DPO and I may have a squinter on an IC this morning... does anyone else see it!? :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 706883

I can see a faint line on the 12 DPO. :winkwink:


----------



## Jbbsturm

Twinklie12 said:


> Hi Ladies...so, today is 12 DPO. I have been testing since 8 DPO and I may have a squinter on an IC this morning... does anyone else see it!? :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 706883

I see it yay!!!!!!!! Good luck


----------



## Jbbsturm

activelyttc13 said:


> Im not sure whats going on with me I was just asking the other day when I ov bc I was kinda confused from my tests anyway I know it is cd 22 for me and I just got this, the tests were not touching or dipped in the cup, separate cups same sample smu, what do u think?

Looks positive to me. Do you have any symtoms?


----------



## Jbbsturm

RileysMummy said:


> I got this yesterday wasn't fmu but afternoon after lots of tea. EBay cheapies are super faint, saving my other fr for Monday. Really hope its a sticky x

Yay!! This is such a lucky thread.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay...more +hpts!


----------



## Elizabeth4613

Hi all.. AF was due on the 4th or 5th .. BFN this morning. Starting to get really confused and discouraged. Only thing giving me hope is my temp is rising and i weirdly dont have my monthly pimples or really sore breasts. Tue temp was 98.02, Wed 98.06, today 98.16 ..... I'm pretty sure I'm 13dpo because I used an OPK that said I was at peak on nov 23 but maybe i actually ovulated later. Does anyone have any advice? When should I test again? I have spent far too much money on HPTs this month haha ...


----------



## RosieB1977

Elizabeth4613 said:


> Hi all.. AF was due on the 4th or 5th .. BFN this morning. Starting to get really confused and discouraged. Only thing giving me hope is my temp is rising and i weirdly dont have my monthly pimples or really sore breasts. Tue temp was 98.02, Wed 98.06, today 98.16 ..... I'm pretty sure I'm 13dpo because I used an OPK that said I was at peak on nov 23 but maybe i actually ovulated later. Does anyone have any advice? When should I test again? I have spent far too much money on HPTs this month haha ...

My AF was due yesterday too.. BFN for me, but still no AF as of right now.. I am waiting until Sunday Morning to test again, just to make sure it'll be long enough for a line to show!


----------



## Elizabeth4613

RosieB1977 said:


> Elizabeth4613 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.. AF was due on the 4th or 5th .. BFN this morning. Starting to get really confused and discouraged. Only thing giving me hope is my temp is rising and i weirdly dont have my monthly pimples or really sore breasts. Tue temp was 98.02, Wed 98.06, today 98.16 ..... I'm pretty sure I'm 13dpo because I used an OPK that said I was at peak on nov 23 but maybe i actually ovulated later. Does anyone have any advice? When should I test again? I have spent far too much money on HPTs this month haha ...
> 
> My AF was due yesterday too.. BFN for me, but still no AF as of right now.. I am waiting until Sunday Morning to test again, just to make sure it'll be long enough for a line to show!Click to expand...




Ahhh well we are in the same boat!!!! I'll test on Sunday too! If its negative, i'm definitely making an appt w gyn for a blood test. This tww is soooooooooooooo torturous!!!


----------



## RileysMummy

Good luck everyone :dust: think I'll use the other fr tomorrow x


----------



## Little_one

Yes I would advise waiting another 2/3 days. It's frustrating isn't it knowing AF was due and no BFP as of yet! Hope you get them ladies!

You could well have ovulated late; that's the only problem when not using OPK's ! I wish I had last month now just to know whether to count myself in for this month or not. X


----------



## MommyCandice

Im out af just reared her ugly face. Im so upset i was really sure about this month. Should have known when my temps dropped yesterday and plumetted today :'( now to cry


----------



## Little_one

So sorry to hear that MommyCandice :( 
But there is next month - Don't let it keep you down too long it will happen and it will be amazing when it does x


----------



## skinnysmrs

aleas042809 said:


> Nov 18-21 AF
> Cd5 bd
> Cd6 bd
> Cd7 bd
> Cd8 bd
> Cd9 bd, crabby!
> Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
> Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
> Cd12 bd, same as cd11
> Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
> Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
> Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
> Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not noticeable, tired yet restless.
> Cd17 cervix high, can't tell if it's soft or hard, open or closed because my cervix is too high, slept awful last night with weird dreams, awful hot flashes this morning and irriatable, No bowel movement yet this morning which is odd, usually immediately in the a.m. (sorry TMI), nipples are puffy, dh noticed and oh yes they are definitely puffy, Back spasms, sneezing spells, i actually puked not too long ago but me and dh were arguing, which is not like us.... crabby much? Lol. I hope that was pregnancy puking and not just because we were arging. I never ever ever puke! Some mild cramping... hope everything is okay and a good sign..
> Cd18 very stuffy nose today, headache, weird pregnancy dreams- probably due to me thinking about it, woke up a lot throughout the night, my nipples hurt soooo bad- can't even wear a bra, sneezing spells which I never sneeze- no allergies, main thing is my nipples are soooooooo puffy! White cm when going to rr- drips out slow. Awful taste in mouth, and gagging a lot. No bm all day which is strange...
> Cd19 very very sore uterus, nips still somewhat sensitive- still no bra, still having sneezing spells. Awful dreams all night, lots of smells are repulsive- even coffee. Haven't drank any in 6 days... :( I feel like I can smell everything, BFN with fmu with a cheapie... lots of creamy white CM. Cp still very high. Hasent dropped any.
> 
> AF due dec. 15


My gosh that sounds promising. Fx for you. Keep us posted :dust:


----------



## schmetterling

Oooh can I join? I'll be testing around the 14th. I'm 3 dpo today!


----------



## biscuitgal

schmetterling said:


> Oooh can I join? I'll be testing around the 14th. I'm 3 dpo today!

Welcome to the 14th! :) I'm 4DPO and will probably start peeing on cheapies early just for the heck of it, but I'm down there for the 14th, too :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats new BFP's! :) :) :)

Sorry to those the WITCH got... May this brand new cycle be the one.

AFM: 6dpo... Can't wait for testing!


----------



## Future Mom

Girls, maybe you can help me. I posted this elsewhere but this is a much more active thread. So I just started fertile week and last night we tried to :sex: but bf wasn't able to finish the job, so to speak. He said it's cuz I'm not into it enough. I just want to have a baby. :cry: I'll do anything to make this happen. Anyone have advice for me to help him finish the job? Also, he's 44 - is this an age thing?


----------



## aleas042809

skinnysmrs said:


> My gosh that sounds promising. Fx for you. Keep us posted :dust:

Skinny, i really am hoping that all of these symptoms are due to pregnancy and my mind isnt just playing games with me... i get so hopeful sometimes then get so depressed cause i feel like my mind is playing tricks with me... ooooohhhhhhhh idk... :(


----------



## schmetterling

biscuitgal said:


> schmetterling said:
> 
> 
> Oooh can I join? I'll be testing around the 14th. I'm 3 dpo today!
> 
> Welcome to the 14th! :) I'm 4DPO and will probably start peeing on cheapies early just for the heck of it, but I'm down there for the 14th, too :DClick to expand...

How exciting! What are you doing to pass the time? I'm driving myself nuts symptom spotting already...even just at 3 dpo, lol. This is my first tww of trying for #2 and I'm not the most patient person so hoping we strike gold on the first try :) Took us 3 (long) cycles to conceive my dd, but I'm breastfeeding now so think that may complicate things.

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## biscuitgal

schmetterling said:


> biscuitgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schmetterling said:
> 
> 
> Oooh can I join? I'll be testing around the 14th. I'm 3 dpo today!
> 
> Welcome to the 14th! :) I'm 4DPO and will probably start peeing on cheapies early just for the heck of it, but I'm down there for the 14th, too :DClick to expand...
> 
> How exciting! What are you doing to pass the time? I'm driving myself nuts symptom spotting already...even just at 3 dpo, lol. This is my first tww of trying for #2 and I'm not the most patient person so hoping we strike gold on the first try :) Took us 3 (long) cycles to conceive my dd, but I'm breastfeeding now so think that may complicate things.
> 
> Best of luck to you!!Click to expand...

I DON'T KNOW!!! Before yesterday it was all - oh did I o when I think I did, let's seduce the husband some more... and now I'm in that no man's land when it's too early for anything to be going on and wayyyyy too early to test so I'm just like.... tick tock.


----------



## biscuitgal

Future Mom said:


> Girls, maybe you can help me. I posted this elsewhere but this is a much more active thread. So I just started fertile week and last night we tried to :sex: but bf wasn't able to finish the job, so to speak. He said it's cuz I'm not into it enough. I just want to have a baby. :cry: I'll do anything to make this happen. Anyone have advice for me to help him finish the job? Also, he's 44 - is this an age thing?

I wouldn't think being 44 would affect him very much... he said you're not that into it??? Dirty talk? Lingerie? New positions? Not to tell tales outta the bedroom but my DH is very stimulated mentally, he needs a lot of fantasy and dirty talk to really feel stimulated. :)

P.S. - get your cries of ecstasy ready....  haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Future Mom said:


> Girls, maybe you can help me. I posted this elsewhere but this is a much more active thread. So I just started fertile week and last night we tried to :sex: but bf wasn't able to finish the job, so to speak. He said it's cuz I'm not into it enough. I just want to have a baby. :cry: I'll do anything to make this happen. Anyone have advice for me to help him finish the job? Also, he's 44 - is this an age thing?

Not sure what works for your oh but most men (talking to friends not just my experiences) like the vocals aka moaning and groaning. Ive become great at it with dh during ttc time to make it happen. Lol


----------



## kit603

RileysMummy said:


> I got this yesterday wasn't fmu but afternoon after lots of tea. EBay cheapies are super faint, saving my other fr for Monday. Really hope its a sticky x

I see it, GL for your next test 



MommyCandice said:


> Im out af just reared her ugly face. Im so upset i was really sure about this month. Should have known when my temps dropped yesterday and plumetted today :'( now to cry

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## twinkie2

ReadynWaiting said:


> Future Mom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, maybe you can help me. I posted this elsewhere but this is a much more active thread. So I just started fertile week and last night we tried to :sex: but bf wasn't able to finish the job, so to speak. He said it's cuz I'm not into it enough. I just want to have a baby. :cry: I'll do anything to make this happen. Anyone have advice for me to help him finish the job? Also, he's 44 - is this an age thing?
> 
> Not sure what works for your oh but most men (talking to friends not just my experiences) like the vocals aka moaning and groaning. Ive become great at it with dh during ttc time to make it happen. LolClick to expand...

Couldn't agree more. DH has even said how much it does for him. Moaning noises can get you both more into it:winkwink:


----------



## Cheekygringo

I will be testing about the 20th. I am maybe 1dpo, so starting the tww today :) best of luck and lots of sticky baby dust to all.


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg believe me I know! I stupidly peaked at my test from this a.m that I threw away and it originally showed up within 3-5mins after testing as what looked like a real really strong evap line, didn't even have to squint, and now there's a pinkish tint to the evap line..im not getting myself excited bcuz I know ur not suppose to read after 10mins but I'm just wondering if you or ANYONE else have had an evap line on a pink dye cheapo test with color to it..? I thought color only showed in the test area if there was hcg present even if many hrs have past..? Weird. IV heard of it happening and have had it happen w blue dye tests but so far never the pink ones. Any experiences would be helpful. Again I know I shouldn't trust these results due to the time frame, I'm just curious if that has happens to anyone and if they were or weren't truly pregnant in the end. I will be testing again saturday for better results. If this some how is a real positive, I'm pretty sure itd show up by sat on a FRER or even the same cheapo that I used today. We shall see! No congrats until I know for sure plz as they get me a bit excited! LOL and I dont want to jinks myself! Fingers cossed!
> 
> baby dust to all!!!!
> 
> Secretely jumping for joy! HeheheClick to expand...

lol Ill let u know in the a.m what FRER says. Today (8dpo) I feel sooo much better which is makin me second guess everything but my bbs still hurt extremely bad and I am still have on and off slight cramps in my stomach and my cervix feels kind of swollen and ive nevr felt the opening area of it feel the way it does now but my cervix acts like its on something all the time! Lol. Tomorrow will still only be 9dpo so it might still be too early. If its bfn, I guess ill be testing again Monday lol. Thank goodness my friend had all those tests to give me! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> Nov 18-21 AF
> Cd5 bd
> Cd6 bd
> Cd7 bd
> Cd8 bd
> Cd9 bd, crabby!
> Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
> Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
> Cd12 bd, same as cd11
> Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
> Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
> Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
> Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not noticeable, tired yet restless.
> Cd17 cervix high, can't tell if it's soft or hard, open or closed because my cervix is too high, slept awful last night with weird dreams, awful hot flashes this morning and irriatable, No bowel movement yet this morning which is odd, usually immediately in the a.m. (sorry TMI), nipples are puffy, dh noticed and oh yes they are definitely puffy, Back spasms, sneezing spells, i actually puked not too long ago but me and dh were arguing, which is not like us.... crabby much? Lol. I hope that was pregnancy puking and not just because we were arging. I never ever ever puke! Some mild cramping... hope everything is okay and a good sign..
> Cd18 very stuffy nose today, headache, weird pregnancy dreams- probably due to me thinking about it, woke up a lot throughout the night, my nipples hurt soooo bad- can't even wear a bra, sneezing spells which I never sneeze- no allergies, main thing is my nipples are soooooooo puffy! White cm when going to rr- drips out slow. Awful taste in mouth, and gagging a lot. No bm all day which is strange...
> Cd19 very very sore uterus, nips still somewhat sensitive- still no bra, still having sneezing spells. Awful dreams all night, lots of smells are repulsive- even coffee. Haven't drank any in 6 days... :( I feel like I can smell everything, BFN with fmu with a cheapie... lots of creamy white CM. Cp still very high. Hasent dropped any.
> 
> AF due dec. 15

that looks exactly like my notes and then today (cd 21) I felt better except minor cramps and extremely sore/swollen bbs still and ive had headaches just in the a.m though. God plz let this be good for us! Hopefully ill get a bfp tomo to leave u with even more hope =) fingers crossed and baby dust!!


----------



## aleas042809

I agree, i feel much better today also. But my uterus was so freaking sore this morning. I felt so much pressure everytime i sat down in the a.m. but as the day went on it got better, which is also making me second guess everything too. But i have never had these symptoms before af, ever. My nipples are still somewhat swollen and still tender. Dh says he has a feeling im pg. I hope hes right. :) i also have had a huge increase in cm... its like pure white, kind of like glue? Idk. Lol... tmi. Its weird because i usually dont have much cm, but now it drips when i go to rr. Weird? Or good? Lol. I really hope you get a bfp! I need to ease my mind somehow, lol. Af is due on the 15th.... when should i test again? I really dont think i can wait until after af is due.. lol. I am only 23 and i am supposed to get a hysterectomy due to me keep getting pre cancerous cells.... bummer..... :( but dr says to try now and see if we can be successful before i get it done..... he says that its not making me infertile but due to my precancer cells my cervix is very weak so i have to be very careful if/when i get pg. I have just been so worried about everything.. i told dh it makes me feel awful that because of me he may never be able to have his own child. And he gets so upset with me for saying that because he says he already has a child (my son/4 yrs old- not his biologically) but he is his dad, as im sure you all know what i mean by that. I just pray that we can have a child together as he is so amazing with my son Orin. Dh bas been my best friend and my rock through everything for 8+ years. We have been best friends since 15. I couldnt ask for a better man. I hope to give him the best gift ever... a child.


----------



## Future Mom

aleas042809 said:


> I agree, i feel much better today also. But my uterus was so freaking sore this morning. I felt so much pressure everytime i sat down in the a.m. but as the day went on it got better, which is also making me second guess everything too. But i have never had these symptoms before af, ever. My nipples are still somewhat swollen and still tender. Dh says he has a feeling im pg. I hope hes right. :) i also have had a huge increase in cm... its like pure white, kind of like glue? Idk. Lol... tmi. Its weird because i usually dont have much cm, but now it drips when i go to rr. Weird? Or good? Lol. I really hope you get a bfp! I need to ease my mind somehow, lol. Af is due on the 15th.... when should i test again? I really dont think i can wait until after af is due.. lol. I am only 23 and i am supposed to get a hysterectomy due to me keep getting pre cancerous cells.... bummer..... :( but dr says to try now and see if we can be successful before i get it done..... he says that its not making me infertile but due to my precancer cells my cervix is very weak so i have to be very careful if/when i get pg. I have just been so worried about everything.. i told dh it makes me feel awful that because of me he may never be able to have his own child. And he gets so upset with me for saying that because he says he already has a child (my son/4 yrs old- not his biologically) but he is his dad, as im sure you all know what i mean by that. I just pray that we can have a child together as he is so amazing with my son Orin. Dh bas been my best friend and my rock through everything for 8+ years. We have been best friends since 15. I couldnt ask for a better man. I hope to give him the best gift ever... a child.

Oh Aleas I really hope you get your sticky and lucky bean this month!!! Good luck with everything! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Twinklie12 said:


> Hi Ladies...so, today is 12 DPO. I have been testing since 8 DPO and I may have a squinter on an IC this morning... does anyone else see it!? :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 706883

I think I see something, but I'm not sure if it's just pixilated. Good luck!



activelyttc13 said:


> Im not sure whats going on with me I was just asking the other day when I ov bc I was kinda confused from my tests anyway I know it is cd 22 for me and I just got this, the tests were not touching or dipped in the cup, separate cups same sample smu, what do u think?

It looks like a positive hpt to me. Opk's can be positive during pregnancy as lh an hcg are similar in structure.



RileysMummy said:


> I got this yesterday wasn't fmu but afternoon after lots of tea. EBay cheapies are super faint, saving my other fr for Monday. Really hope its a sticky x

Congratulations.



Elizabeth4613 said:


> Hi all.. AF was due on the 4th or 5th .. BFN this morning. Starting to get really confused and discouraged. Only thing giving me hope is my temp is rising and i weirdly dont have my monthly pimples or really sore breasts. Tue temp was 98.02, Wed 98.06, today 98.16 ..... I'm pretty sure I'm 13dpo because I used an OPK that said I was at peak on nov 23 but maybe i actually ovulated later. Does anyone have any advice? When should I test again? I have spent far too much money on HPTs this month haha ...

I would wait a week if you can. Some people don't implant until 12dpo and would have to wait until 16+ dpo for a positive.



Future Mom said:


> Girls, maybe you can help me. I posted this elsewhere but this is a much more active thread. So I just started fertile week and last night we tried to :sex: but bf wasn't able to finish the job, so to speak. He said it's cuz I'm not into it enough. I just want to have a baby. :cry: I'll do anything to make this happen. Anyone have advice for me to help him finish the job? Also, he's 44 - is this an age thing?

If you aren't into it, he's not into it. If you aren't enjoying love making then maybe you should put ttc on hold and focus on the two of you. I know it sounds like a tall order, but you are putting so much pressure on both of you and lost the magic in the baby making process.



aleas042809 said:


> I agree, i feel much better today also. But my uterus was so freaking sore this morning. I felt so much pressure everytime i sat down in the a.m. but as the day went on it got better, which is also making me second guess everything too. But i have never had these symptoms before af, ever. My nipples are still somewhat swollen and still tender. Dh says he has a feeling im pg. I hope hes right. :) i also have had a huge increase in cm... its like pure white, kind of like glue? Idk. Lol... tmi. Its weird because i usually dont have much cm, but now it drips when i go to rr. Weird? Or good? Lol. I really hope you get a bfp! I need to ease my mind somehow, lol. Af is due on the 15th.... when should i test again? I really dont think i can wait until after af is due.. lol. I am only 23 and i am supposed to get a hysterectomy due to me keep getting pre cancerous cells.... bummer..... :( but dr says to try now and see if we can be successful before i get it done..... he says that its not making me infertile but due to my precancer cells my cervix is very weak so i have to be very careful if/when i get pg. I have just been so worried about everything.. i told dh it makes me feel awful that because of me he may never be able to have his own child. And he gets so upset with me for saying that because he says he already has a child (my son/4 yrs old- not his biologically) but he is his dad, as im sure you all know what i mean by that. I just pray that we can have a child together as he is so amazing with my son Orin. Dh bas been my best friend and my rock through everything for 8+ years. We have been best friends since 15. I couldnt ask for a better man. I hope to give him the best gift ever... a child.

Was it in your uterus or cervix?


----------



## Jrepp

As for me: had a pretty eventful day today! Temp at 98.12 so still high :) Had a pretty crazy dream last night and woke up in a panic. Went to work and got a call from my hubby (and then my sister). My moms dogs got into a fight and one was hurt pretty badly. My husband dropped everything and drove over there to help my mom out and then came and got me to check them out and doctor the dogs up. In my panic, I left work in below freezing temps wearing nothing but a t-shirt, sweat pants and snow boots. I was then stuck outside for 10 minutes before someone leg me in the building. Hubby and I made gingerbread houses with my side of the family and then caught hunger games 2 before heading home.

My boobs are a little tender, I'm bloated and I feel like if I pushed hard enough I could manually start my period. There is some pressure and mild twinges on my right side.


----------



## Ashley8806

Today I've had slight cramps but mainly crampy legs and lower back ache. I remember this achey feeling early on with my other two but seems too early to be noticing so who knows what's going on, if anything. Babydust to all!


----------



## aleas042809

Cervical cancer.. ive had biopsies, colposcopies, and leep precedures and the cells keep coming back. At one point it was stage 3 severe...... twas no good... trying to stay positive...


----------



## aleas042809

And last time i had it done i ended up in the e.r. because i started hemmorging.. thats why they are doing a hysterectomy.. :(


----------



## Jrepp

Have you had the hpv vaccine? I had bad cells for several years and after doctors talked about hysterectomy I got the vaccine and have had normal tests since.


----------



## aleas042809

No i havent. I shall talk to my doc about that asap.


----------



## aleas042809

Thank u jrepp!


----------



## Bee Bee

EMSwife1124 said:


> Well ladies.. I just got blood results back from my Dr. I went in because I was having heart palpitations. I read that it can be caused by pregnancy due to increased blood flow. Anyway he decided to check my electrolytes and thyroid. I got the call this afternoon that my thyroid is elevated. He wants to do a blood draw again next month. I've been having issues for a couple of years but thyroid was always normal. I am thankful to have somewhat of a diagnosis... but very emotional at the same time. I read it can cause issues when TTC. Hopefully he gets me on some meds and regulated soon so our want for a baby can be a reality. I do still plan to use my OPKs this cycle so I can see if my body is doing anything.
> 
> 
> GL to everyone still waiting to test.

That's great that you found out though! I've been struggling with hypothyroid for 4 years and I can tell you that things always start getting better once diagnosed. And you are right, its much harder to conceive with thyroid issues and it's also hard to keep a pregnancy with unchecked thyroid issues. 

I just had my thyroid removed in August because the doc couldn't regulate it with medication. I'm a little worried it will make TTC harder but I've been assured that I should be fine But I still worry! 



countrygirl3 said:


> I just wanted to give you some hope that things could turn out really well for you soon ..
> I was trying for 6 months to get pregnant with my 2nd son and finally just broke down and cried to my doctor that something was not right and she did some tests and found out my thyroid was underactive. So I went on thyroxine and 10 days later got pregnant! Turns out my thyroid levels were where I didn't have any symptoms of hypothyroidism... Just affected getting pregnant. So I hope you can get on the right medication and then a bfp!! And thinking about it afterwards I was blessed NOT to get pregnant with my thyroid levels too low because it can cause a lot of problems for the baby.

I'm glad to hear it worked for you that quickly!! I'm hoping now that mine is out and my medication is closer to normal that I'll be able to get my BFP. 


AFM: I am on CD8, should O in about 10 days? I got a reading done by Cheri22 the other day! She said a Girl in December, A Girl in July and a Boy in October. My reading was for up to 4 children and I am somewhat surprised that she stopped at 3 because thats exactly how many children i want. Also, I have only ever had 3 names picked out for baby names I liked, 2 girl's names and 1 boy name. Girl #1 sounded like me the most, Girl #2 sounded like a mix of my husband and I and Boy sounded JUST like my husband. 

I'm hoping December means that I'll get my BFP this month!! (It can be either conceive month, month I find out in, or birth month) and not March, or next December!!!


----------



## Lirpa11

Well I'm out, AF came today. :-(

Baby dust to the rest of you.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## BabyConscious

Im out, AF came late last night.....please change my test date to Dec 31st (I'll test early to hopefully get a BFP this December! :) )


----------



## RileysMummy

Sorry to all of you whose been caught by the witch :hugs: hope you all get bfps soon :dust: xx

Here's my bfps from this morning, can't believe we caught first time again, just hope this one is a keeper xx
 



Attached Files:







1003788_10153517727170062_1352216030_n.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 39


----------



## ReadynWaiting

RileysMummy said:


> Sorry to all of you whose been caught by the witch :hugs: hope you all get bfps soon :dust: xx
> 
> Here's my bfps from this morning, can't believe we caught first time again, just hope this one is a keeper xx

Congrats!


----------



## xMissChellex

RileysMummy said:


> Sorry to all of you whose been caught by the witch :hugs: hope you all get bfps soon :dust: xx
> 
> Here's my bfps from this morning, can't believe we caught first time again, just hope this one is a keeper xx

congrats :happydance:


----------



## RileysMummy

Thank you lovelies x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Sorry to those of you who got your :witch: 

Congrats to you ladies who got your :bfp: 

Still waiting to ovulate I had a "very" almost positive OPK today, so I am guessing tomorrow is the day, which is great, since my calendars have all been saying that :thumbup:


----------



## Little_one

So exciting ladies and congrats sorry to those who haven't got their BFP's. AF for me is due on Monday/Tuesday. Really not feeling to confident about it all though x


----------



## SweetMelodies

10dpo: Tested this morning :bfn: :( I know its still early. I'm a bit disappointed but I'm going to try not to let it bum me out. I'll test again next week closer to Af due date.


----------



## HappyMumMarie

Hello ladies first month of ttc #2. Hoping for my :bfp: between 9th dec and 13th. Wish me luck!

And good luck too you ladies :)


----------



## HappyMumMarie

Little_one said:


> So exciting ladies and congrats sorry to those who haven't got their BFP's. AF for me is due on Monday/Tuesday. Really not feeling to confident about it all though x

Same here, fingers crossed for both of us :) x


----------



## Lovelymo79

SweetMelodies said:


> 10dpo: Tested this morning :bfn: :( I know its still early. I'm a bit disappointed but I'm going to try not to let it bum me out. I'll test again next week closer to Af due date.

I'm with you, SweetMelodies. 10dpo and BFN this am too. Not gonna test anymore though. I will wait for AF.


----------



## Venus13

Please help! 
I am 7 DPO and bled today?!!i have a few twinges too. The blood is not dark red like normal period blood it's a very light red almost pink, but a good amount not just a spot, it came out and that was it! I never bleed before AF only spot a day before with dark blood.

I am so worried, could this be a early miscarriage??? Sorry about being naive about this, was so hopeful this month.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Maybe implantation bleed?


----------



## Venus13

Can you please add me to December 14th


----------



## Venus13

brunettebimbo said:


> Maybe implantation bleed?

Could it be? It was a few spots it a good amount, now I am getting hopeful!


----------



## Jrepp

It could be implantation.


----------



## Lirpa11

Rahma said:


> I'm sorry, Lirpa. Hopefully you'll get a New Year BFP instead :hugs:

Thanks, I guess I'll enjoy a drink for the Xmas work lunch next week now. 

I won't be able to know for sure again until January 4 if we have a BFP but fingers crossed as our two year wedding anniversary is January 7! So hoping that's a good sign! 

So happy for everyone who got their BFPs!


----------



## Lirpa11

Little_one said:


> So exciting ladies and congrats sorry to those who haven't got their BFP's. AF for me is due on Monday/Tuesday. Really not feeling to confident about it all though x

I was due Monday and it came Saturday! Hope she stays away for u!!


----------



## Jbbsturm

I'm cd9 today. This is the boring part of the month just sitting waiting to ovulate. Nothing much going on.


----------



## Venus13

Jrepp said:


> It could be implantation.

Thanks for replying, I am hopeful!


----------



## xMissChellex

im getting so nervous to test.. i still have another week of the 2ww... i have no HPT in the house.. im going to try and stay strong and wait until the monday (if i last that long before :witch: shows up) :dohh:


----------



## Elizabeth4613

AF came 5am this morn. Light spotting. Put a tampon in and nothing was on it after a few hours. CP low and open though, so it'll definitely be here in full force tomorrow. Sooooo upset. December 31 is next ovulation so we'll see what happens in Jan.


----------



## aleas042809

RileysMummy said:


> Sorry to all of you whose been caught by the witch :hugs: hope you all get bfps soon :dust: xx
> 
> Here's my bfps from this morning, can't believe we caught first time again, just hope this one is a keeper xx

What were your symptoms?


----------



## Little_one

It's only 8/9 days post ovulation (I Think!) and caved and done a test it's my mum encouraging me, much too excited at the thought of having another grandchild. BFN though. I have a feeling the witch will be showing her face anyway now xx


----------



## kit603

RileysMummy said:


> Sorry to all of you whose been caught by the witch :hugs: hope you all get bfps soon :dust: xx
> 
> Here's my bfps from this morning, can't believe we caught first time again, just hope this one is a keeper xx

Congratulations! :) 



Venus13 said:


> Please help!
> I am 7 DPO and bled today?!!i have a few twinges too. The blood is not dark red like normal period blood it's a very light red almost pink, but a good amount not just a spot, it came out and that was it! I never bleed before AF only spot a day before with dark blood.
> 
> I am so worried, could this be a early miscarriage??? Sorry about being naive about this, was so hopeful this month.

It does sound like it could be implantation, fingers crossed! 



Lirpa11 said:


> Thanks, I guess I'll enjoy a drink for the Xmas work lunch next week now.
> 
> I won't be able to know for sure again until January 4 if we have a BFP but fingers crossed as our two year wedding anniversary is January 7! So hoping that's a good sign!
> 
> So happy for everyone who got their BFPs!

Fingers crossed, and lots of :dust:!


----------



## xnmd1

fertility friend has notified me that my chart appears to be triphasic. 

i know not all triphasic charts result in pregnancy but its a good sign anyways . fx for me


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooooo good luck!! My Triphasic chart ended up with a BFP.


----------



## Monjon07

So Im the one that was really late and now I'm 11 or 12 days late. Took the test and it 's a BFN. So confused. I know I'm not imagining these symptoms...my boobs have been sore for days. What do you all think it could be? Btw I used kroger brand test strips; that shouldn't matter should it?


----------



## Meljenn

So I have 10 days until af and I already feel out for this month. I didn't take bbt this month trying not to stress and instead I stressed over not knowing when I ovulated or if I did


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! I am 7DPO and I am having slight cramping. AF is due on the 15th. Will keep you ladies updated. We BD almost everyday but this is probably not my month. 

xnmd1, FX for you, hoping that it is great news!!!

Monjon07, I don't think it should matter, but if you can buy other tests and compare, you never know you just might get your BFP since you are that late!!! Have you ever been that late before?
FX!! Let us know. 

Meljenn, I have 8 days until AF shows. You are doing right don't stress about it. I used to take my temps and last month and this month I stopped taking my temps sicne I was getting too stressed. I used to get mad at myself if I have forgotten to take my temp for 1 day.


----------



## aleas042809

Hello ladies! Quick question.. if ive been cramping for the past 4-5 days or so and then yesterday right above my pubic bone i guess you could say i was very very sore. And now today my cramps have subsided for the most part, some random ones every once in awhile but nothing compared to the past several days. Af not due for another 7 days. Was this implantation? I have a lot of creamy white cm the past 2 days or so amd my cervix is still high, it hasent dropped any. Please i need some input. Tested yesterday with fmu bfn with a cheapie... confused...


----------



## aleas042809

Nov 18-21 AF
Cd5 bd 
Cd6 bd
Cd7 bd 
Cd8 bd 
Cd9 bd, crabby!
Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
Cd12 bd, same as cd11 
Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not noticeable, tired yet restless.
Cd17 cervix high, can't tell if it's soft or hard, open or closed because my cervix is too high, slept awful last night with weird dreams, awful hot flashes this morning and irriatable, No bowel movement yet this morning which is odd, usually immediately in the a.m. (sorry TMI), nipples are puffy, dh noticed and oh yes they are definitely puffy, Back spasms, sneezing spells, i actually puked not too long ago but me and dh were arguing, which is not like us.... crabby much? Lol. I hope that was pregnancy puking and not just because we were arging. I never ever ever puke! Some mild cramping... hope everything is okay and a good sign..
Cd18 very stuffy nose today, headache, weird pregnancy dreams- probably due to me thinking about it, woke up a lot throughout the night, my nipples hurt soooo bad- can't even wear a bra, sneezing spells which I never sneeze- no allergies, main thing is my nipples are soooooooo puffy! White cm when going to rr- drips out slow. Awful taste in mouth, and gagging a lot. No bm all day which is strange...
Cd19 very very sore uterus, nips still somewhat sensitive- still no bra, still having sneezing spells. Awful dreams all night, lots of smells are repulsive- even coffee. Haven't drank any in 6 days... :( I feel like I can smell everything, BFN with fmu with a cheapie... lots of creamy white CM, cp still very high.
Cd20 no cramps this morning, my uterus is no longer sore, get a random quick pinch like feeling every so often in uterus area- kinda like a cramp but nothing compared to the past several days, have had no appetite for the past several days and now when I woke up I woke up starving, and I woke up twice throughout the night to go to rr and 1 other time I just woke up for no apparent reason, nips still tender but not awful, lots of creamy white CM which is odd because I usually don't have much CM and when I do its always like water- clear in color, still have that awful stuffy nose but it comes and goes, hair has been greasy for the past 8 days or so- usually wash every other day now it's everyday, kind of like a stray headache- not a headache but it's there (make sense?), cp still high 

AF due dec. 15


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> I agree, i feel much better today also. But my uterus was so freaking sore this morning. I felt so much pressure everytime i sat down in the a.m. but as the day went on it got better, which is also making me second guess everything too. But i have never had these symptoms before af, ever. My nipples are still somewhat swollen and still tender. Dh says he has a feeling im pg. I hope hes right. :) i also have had a huge increase in cm... its like pure white, kind of like glue? Idk. Lol... tmi. Its weird because i usually dont have much cm, but now it drips when i go to rr. Weird? Or good? Lol. I really hope you get a bfp! I need to ease my mind somehow, lol. Af is due on the 15th.... when should i test again? I really dont think i can wait until after af is due.. lol. I am only 23 and i am supposed to get a hysterectomy due to me keep getting pre cancerous cells.... bummer..... :( but dr says to try now and see if we can be successful before i get it done..... he says that its not making me infertile but due to my precancer cells my cervix is very weak so i have to be very careful if/when i get pg. I have just been so worried about everything.. i told dh it makes me feel awful that because of me he may never be able to have his own child. And he gets so upset with me for saying that because he says he already has a child (my son/4 yrs old- not his biologically) but he is his dad, as im sure you all know what i mean by that. I just pray that we can have a child together as he is so amazing with my son Orin. Dh bas been my best friend and my rock through everything for 8+ years. We have been best friends since 15. I couldnt ask for a better man. I hope to give him the best gift ever... a child.

omg we are more and more alike daily! My dh is too not the father of my 6yr old son so I too would feel awful if I can't give him a baby of his own (plus I really want another with the man I know I want to truly be with forever) and again, he too always says that I need to stop talking like that because he already has a child too (aka my son) which is soooo amazing he feels that way and I love him even more for it but I really really hope we can make another baby and not just for us to enjoy, my son asks about a sibling daily! It'd just be wonderful to complete our beautiful family! I know exactly how u feel. 6months is a long time to try and I spend 8months before NTNP (but secretly hoping!!) it just NEEDS to happen soon!! So I did not take my FRER this a.m because I had to pee soooo bad that I couldn't even open the package!! Lol but I'm going to try to hold out from weeing for as long as possible and take my FRER tonight unless I can actually hold out until tomorrow a.m which would be great lol but highly doubtful I won't lose control this afternoon/tonight. Ill update u as soon as I take the test. 9dpo is still early so if its bfn, I won't get too down yet. Btw, it makes me feel even better that ur now feeling better also. Maybe implantation has happened stopping our horrible cramping! I'd jump with joy like never before!! Ur a great buddy to have on here for me...we have alot in common and I'm really grateful we started chatting. Ive been pretty positive this month but u have definitely added to my positivity! Thank u! If I'm not on for a bit today and u want to tell me something u can send a msg because this is a very fast thread and I cant find ur posts when I come to check back sometimes lol this was the only one I found from u after searching 20mins LOL. Fingers crossed I get an early *sticky* BFP tonight!!! And I pray to god urs is coming also! U may be a day or two behind me (from what u said when we first started chatting) so DEFF don't let any BFN's get u down so soon! Hugs to you!! xxxxx and loads of baby dust for both of us! =) And every other women hoping with everything you've got for your bfp as well! I knew this thread was lucky from the beginning and I will continue to pray and keep my fingers crosses tightly for all!

I am sooo sorry for all the woman the mean witch showed up for! =( your all in my prayers! Baby dust for next month!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aleas- I forgot to mention, I too have been having very WHITE CM and usually its a lil yellow tinted at this point in my cycle..maybe just weird progesterone changes OR could be from pregnancy. CP and CM aren't very reliable though since some woman get yellow cm and some get white. I wish it didn't differ soo much from woman to woman! It'd make this an alot easier process and save alot of guessing! Lol. When r u foing to be testing again?

I also forgot, ive been crying like all day today...idk what's wrong with me! Very emotional and tired. If this is pms, IM SICK TO DEATH OF IT!!!!!!! Dh and I never fight and I feel like freaking out on him for NOTHING! I do not like this feeling but will happily accept it if it means Il have a beautiful healthy baby In 9months! Hehe.

. ~~ BABY DUST TO ALL! ~~


----------



## biscuitgal

Monjon07 said:


> So Im the one that was really late and now I'm 11 or 12 days late. Took the test and it 's a BFN. So confused. I know I'm not imagining these symptoms...my boobs have been sore for days. What do you all think it could be? Btw I used kroger brand test strips; that shouldn't matter should it?

Try a more sensitive test, like an First Response Early Result (FRER) and see if there's anything. If not, I'd make an appointment with a doctor for a blood test or something, that's very late. 

Another thought I'm having is to wonder - did you have any bleeding at all that you chalked up to implantation bleeding? I had a cycle where I thought I had IB because there was almost no bleeding, but turns out I just had the weirdest, shortest, lightest cycle ever and well I'm ovulating right now! Straight into a new TWW! :) So some things to consider.


----------



## Little_one

So want a BFP! So so bad :( 

It's been a horrible few months and this would finish off the year lovely for me and my OH and make it something to look forward too! X


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Well feels like AF on her way very soon.....cramping bad and looks like if they arrive tomorrow that's me down to 20 day cycle, 11dpo so ok LP just worried about drop in cycle each month anyone having or had same problem??


----------



## Lindreed

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Well feels like AF on her way very soon.....cramping bad and looks like if they arrive tomorrow that's me down to 20 day cycle, 11dpo so ok LP just worried about drop in cycle each month anyone having or had same problem??

My cycles are decreasing as well, month by month. Past four months from 28 days to 23 . How old are you? My doctor reassured me that this is ok for my age (27 this week !). She told me that depending on when I ovulate this will not be a problem. This is the first month I am temping and opk due to my own concerns about lp length. My opks are getting darker and my period only ended two days ago.... I must ovulate wayyyyy, wayyy earlier than ff or I had ever predicted which I am glad I know now.

I have heard that vitamin d increases the lp? Hopefully I am right with D... Maybe ladies on here could clarify. I try to get it from the orange juice I drink with extra d and I have it in my prenatals. Good luck !!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Vitamin B6 :)


----------



## Little_one

If AF rears her ugly head I have another chance this month ovulation would be due roughly the 23rd Dec. So maybe we'll be getting a new year BFP! Definitely think AF is about to show horrid cramping and a BFN this afternoon. Although not sure when ovulation happened this month. How soon will some of you ladies be testing? X


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Lindreed said:


> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> Well feels like AF on her way very soon.....cramping bad and looks like if they arrive tomorrow that's me down to 20 day cycle, 11dpo so ok LP just worried about drop in cycle each month anyone having or had same problem??
> 
> My cycles are decreasing as well, month by month. Past four months from 28 days to 23 . How old are you? My doctor reassured me that this is ok for my age (27 this week !). She told me that depending on when I ovulate this will not be a problem. This is the first month I am temping and opk due to my own concerns about lp length. My opks are getting darker and my period only ended two days ago.... I must ovulate wayyyyy, wayyy earlier than ff or I had ever predicted which I am glad I know now.
> 
> I have heard that vitamin d increases the lp? Hopefully I am right with D... Maybe ladies on here could clarify. I try to get it from the orange juice I drink with extra d and I have it in my prenatals. Good luck !!Click to expand...

Lindreed, I am 31 nearly 32 hence why a bit more concerned. I came off pill end of July and gone from 28, 28, 24, 24, 22 and now looks like 20 2 cycles ago I got negative opk so certain I didn't 'o' FF gave me crosshairs but pretty sure I didn't. This cycle I definitely ovulated cycle day 9 and matched perfectly with FF crosshairs so I am currently 11DPO so fingers crossed but might get an appointment for peace of mind only good thing about short cycle this month is I expect another early ovulation which means hubs will be home as he was due away ovulation time although we really missed this cycle due to ovulating early so making up for it. Just frustrating with it changing all the time :-(

Good luck with your early bedding!!! This cycle i started opk day after period just to make sure! keep me updated hun  :thumbup:

Oh forgot to add was on B6 since February with breaks as not meant to take it for long periods of time, i was taking it as hyperemisis preventative as suffered HG with DD and may help my body prepare if i get it again


----------



## Jrepp

Monjon07 said:


> So Im the one that was really late and now I'm 11 or 12 days late. Took the test and it 's a BFN. So confused. I know I'm not imagining these symptoms...my boobs have been sore for days. What do you all think it could be? Btw I used kroger brand test strips; that shouldn't matter should it?

Have you ever been this late before? The only thing I could suggest would be an FRER and a trip to your doctor. You could be having an ectopic pregnancy which is why you have symptoms but no positive hpt.



aleas042809 said:


> Hello ladies! Quick question.. if ive been cramping for the past 4-5 days or so and then yesterday right above my pubic bone i guess you could say i was very very sore. And now today my cramps have subsided for the most part, some random ones every once in awhile but nothing compared to the past several days. Af not due for another 7 days. Was this implantation? I have a lot of creamy white cm the past 2 days or so amd my cervix is still high, it hasent dropped any. Please i need some input. Tested yesterday with fmu bfn with a cheapie... confused...

How many DPO are you now?



HGsurvivor05 said:


> Well feels like AF on her way very soon.....cramping bad and looks like if they arrive tomorrow that's me down to 20 day cycle, 11dpo so ok LP just worried about drop in cycle each month anyone having or had same problem??

I'm sorry. Did you recently get off of birth control? Your body could still be regulating. Are you doing anything different that you haven't been doing before like vitamins or any other supplements?



Lindreed said:


> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> Well feels like AF on her way very soon.....cramping bad and looks like if they arrive tomorrow that's me down to 20 day cycle, 11dpo so ok LP just worried about drop in cycle each month anyone having or had same problem??
> 
> My cycles are decreasing as well, month by month. Past four months from 28 days to 23 . How old are you? My doctor reassured me that this is ok for my age (27 this week !). She told me that depending on when I ovulate this will not be a problem. This is the first month I am temping and opk due to my own concerns about lp length. My opks are getting darker and my period only ended two days ago.... I must ovulate wayyyyy, wayyy earlier than ff or I had ever predicted which I am glad I know now.
> 
> I have heard that vitamin d increases the lp? Hopefully I am right with D... Maybe ladies on here could clarify. I try to get it from the orange juice I drink with extra d and I have it in my prenatals. Good luck !!Click to expand...

Progesterone is also supposed to increase cycle length, especially if you have a short lp.


----------



## aleas042809

aleas042809 said:


> Hello ladies! Quick question.. if ive been cramping for the past 4-5 days or so and then yesterday right above my pubic bone i guess you could say i was very very sore. And now today my cramps have subsided for the most part, some random ones every once in awhile but nothing compared to the past several days. Af not due for another 7 days. Was this implantation? I have a lot of creamy white cm the past 2 days or so amd my cervix is still high, it hasent dropped any. Please i need some input. Tested yesterday with fmu bfn with a cheapie... confused...


How many DPO are you now?

Im not exactly sure.. i dont temp or use opk's, id have worse baby fever than i do now. Lol. I believe from what my body told me which i pay very close attention to, i believe i o'd on cd 11.. my nipples are no longer puffy but my areolas look darker. They were very puffy couple days ago which i havent had that since pg with ds.. i tend to o earlier than later. Im going crazy with this wait........ :/ input? If u need my cd from 1 to 20 (today) i can post it again..


----------



## Jrepp

It would seem then, if you o'd on cd 11 that you are 9 dpo. Its possible that what you felt was implantation, although when I was pregnant I didn't have the cramping that you experienced aside from some mild twinges every once in a while.

If it was implantation, you wouldn't get a positive hpt for at least 4 more days.


----------



## xnmd1

ugh i am very emotional again today. OH had a big fight and falling out with his dad today and now wants to be alone and has gone for a drive and im here alone and started crying. i am not a crier, i haye being like this. we were suppose to put up our xmas tree and now no bodys in the mood.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Thanks JREPP
I came of in July, usually been having steady 11/12 day LP so hopefully thats a positive sign. Not really changed anything although say I am a bit more stressed with all this TTC and work is so busy at the moment, supplements that I have been taking are much the same as I have been taking for months apart from Vitamin C. 
Was considering taking month of temping etc but like knowing when I am ovulating  its not easy ladies,

Also hubs let it slip that good friends are now trying (his friend had few too many beers!) and even though I want them to have lovely bambino there is part of me that would like to get there first LOL


----------



## Monjon07

biscuitgal said:


> Monjon07 said:
> 
> 
> So Im the one that was really late and now I'm 11 or 12 days late. Took the test and it 's a BFN. So confused. I know I'm not imagining these symptoms...my boobs have been sore for days. What do you all think it could be? Btw I used kroger brand test strips; that shouldn't matter should it?
> 
> Try a more sensitive test, like an First Response Early Result (FRER) and see if there's anything. If not, I'd make an appointment with a doctor for a blood test or something, that's very late.
> 
> Another thought I'm having is to wonder - did you have any bleeding at all that you chalked up to implantation bleeding? I had a cycle where I thought I had IB because there was almost no bleeding, but turns out I just had the weirdest, shortest, lightest cycle ever and well I'm ovulating right now! Straight into a new TWW! :) So some things to consider.Click to expand...

Well Actually thats what happened to me last month, I had the weirdest bleeding at first it was really light then two days of pouring then really light for like 5 days. But this month there was nothing. I dont know whats going on.


----------



## Monjon07

Jrepp I hope its not ectopic :( and no I have never been this late. I havent gotten a doctor yet. We were in not trying not preventing stage and didnt think I would be this difficult.


----------



## loveleeyogini

First month ttc! Already got three BFN, but it's not over until AF decides to show up :) AF is supposed to show up tomorrow but crossing my fingers hoping that it doesn't!!


----------



## mrsstrezy

This is my first 2ww!! Can you please add me for December 19th? Thank you:)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am so emotional today that I feel depressed and have been crying ALL day and its all causing me to feel like I'm already out for the month! Hopefully I can get back to my positive attitude ASAP! I think I'm going to go to bed super early. Just realized the last 2 FRER's I have were no longer good as of the month my friend gave them all to me (3months ago and ive checked the dates on all 6-8boxes (dont even remember how many I went through lol) and all have been dated for 2015 besides these two..kinda weird) so I wasn't able to take my test this evening after holding my pee for as long as I could without it causing an issue hoping and praying id get the one thing thatd make me jump in joy no matter how I feel. Ugh sorry this is just vent post..needed to talk to someone! But anyways now I have no tests for the a.m but hopefully I can make it to walmart/the pharmacy tomorrow. Its probably best that I have to wait until 11dpo or maybe even 12dpo to test again anyways, not being able to test when i was about to tonight just added more to my stress! I also wanted to update the ladies waiting to see if I got my bfp tonight or not. Going to bed before I cause myself more stress! Lol I feel better for the moment after venting. I'm so thankful for all u ladies! And I know how many of u are reading this, going through the same emotional toll...its comforting to know there's so many ppl on here supporting eachother! Baby dust to all! Thanks for listening =)


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> I am so emotional today that I feel depressed and have been crying ALL day and its all causing me to feel like I'm already out for the month! Hopefully I can get back to my positive attitude ASAP! I think I'm going to go to bed super early. Just realized the last 2 FRER's I have were no longer good as of the month my friend gave them all to me (3months ago and ive checked the dates on all 6-8boxes (dont even remember how many I went through lol) and all have been dated for 2015 besides these two..kinda weird) so I wasn't able to take my test this evening after holding my pee for as long as I could without it causing an issue hoping and praying id get the one thing thatd make me jump in joy no matter how I feel. Ugh sorry this is just vent post..needed to talk to someone! But anyways now I have no tests for the a.m but hopefully I can make it to walmart/the pharmacy tomorrow. Its probably best that I have to wait until 11dpo or maybe even 12dpo to test again anyways, not being able to test when i was about to tonight just added more to my stress! I also wanted to update the ladies waiting to see if I got my bfp tonight or not. Going to bed before I cause myself more stress! Lol I feel better for the moment after venting. I'm so thankful for all u ladies! And I know how many of u are reading this, going through the same emotional toll...its comforting to know there's so many ppl on here supporting eachother! Baby dust to all! Thanks for listening =)

Oh girl, i know this is so hard... its such an emotional rollercoaster that we cant help but to stay on. I dont think your out. I think its a good sign your emotional. That could be due to all the hormones your getting from early pg. Our bodies have to adjust soo much throughout the whole 9 months that the entire time its emotional... you know? I am here for you as well as many many other women. You can alwys pm me and ill get a notification right away and ill write you back. Id be your shoulder to cry on but that doesnt work in the internet world, lol. I pray you feel better. Keep paying attention to that body of yours and try not to navigate your attitude into negative energy as that will only make you feel worse. Stay positive and dont dwell on not testing. Im a cleaner. I felt like doing nothing the past week but i keep trying to clean and clean and clean to keep my mind off things. Im cleaning things ive already cleaned. My house is already spotless (ocd) now its super spotless. Lol. stay calm,breathe, and write :) bless u darling. Stay strong.


----------



## LittleAurora

Hi! I'm ttc#4 and currently 1dpo! 

Fingers crossed for a xmas eve bfp!


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I am so emotional today that I feel depressed and have been crying ALL day and its all causing me to feel like I'm already out for the month! Hopefully I can get back to my positive attitude ASAP! I think I'm going to go to bed super early. Just realized the last 2 FRER's I have were no longer good as of the month my friend gave them all to me (3months ago and ive checked the dates on all 6-8boxes (dont even remember how many I went through lol) and all have been dated for 2015 besides these two..kinda weird) so I wasn't able to take my test this evening after holding my pee for as long as I could without it causing an issue hoping and praying id get the one thing thatd make me jump in joy no matter how I feel. Ugh sorry this is just vent post..needed to talk to someone! But anyways now I have no tests for the a.m but hopefully I can make it to walmart/the pharmacy tomorrow. Its probably best that I have to wait until 11dpo or maybe even 12dpo to test again anyways, not being able to test when i was about to tonight just added more to my stress! I also wanted to update the ladies waiting to see if I got my bfp tonight or not. Going to bed before I cause myself more stress! Lol I feel better for the moment after venting. I'm so thankful for all u ladies! And I know how many of u are reading this, going through the same emotional toll...its comforting to know there's so many ppl on here supporting eachother! Baby dust to all! Thanks for listening =)
> 
> Oh girl, i know this is so hard... its such an emotional rollercoaster that we cant help but to stay on. I dont think your out. I think its a good sign your emotional. That could be due to all the hormones your getting from early pg. Our bodies have to adjust soo much throughout the whole 9 months that the entire time its emotional... you know? I am here for you as well as many many other women. You can alwys pm me and ill get a notification right away and ill write you back. Id be your shoulder to cry on but that doesnt work in the internet world, lol. I pray you feel better. Keep paying attention to that body of yours and try not to navigate your attitude into negative energy as that will only make you feel worse. Stay positive and dont dwell on not testing. Im a cleaner. I felt like doing nothing the past week but i keep trying to clean and clean and clean to keep my mind off things. Im cleaning things ive already cleaned. My house is already spotless (ocd) now its super spotless. Lol. stay calm,breathe, and write :) bless u darling. Stay strong.Click to expand...

thank you =) Idk what's wrong with me! I'm always so positive and I'm far from that today! And oh my gosh would that be amazing if it was due to early pregnancy. It'd be more than worth it! I should have came on here wayyy earlier because right after my vent post I felt a little bit better and now I feel even more better. I guess that's what these sites are made for though! Lol. Well babyandbump anyways...I was scrolling through Google searching stuff yest and the women on alot of other of the ttc websites are cruel! Its like they have no life or happiness so they pick on ppl who are emotional and just are looking for some support and hope and the nice women would ask questions we see posted here everyday that we all happily reply to with the information we have but these women were calling ppl things like "dumb" and saying "I hope u have a baby troll" and on and on..(not to me) but it made me realize how lucky all of us are to have each other. That's y I sent u a letter about being grateful for having you earlier lol. I am feeling much much better, for the time being any how lol, so I guess I'll try and hit the sac while I can MAYBE fall asleep. Ill ttyt my dear! Thanks for the reply...i needed it!!!
~Baby dust~


----------



## wantingmybfp

I guess you could put me down for a bfp today! it's faint. veryyyy faint but a lines a line I think! if I could email it to anyone and they could upload it thatd be great!


----------



## Lindreed

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> Well feels like AF on her way very soon.....cramping bad and looks like if they arrive tomorrow that's me down to 20 day cycle, 11dpo so ok LP just worried about drop in cycle each month anyone having or had same problem??
> 
> My cycles are decreasing as well, month by month. Past four months from 28 days to 23 . How old are you? My doctor reassured me that this is ok for my age (27 this week !). She told me that depending on when I ovulate this will not be a problem. This is the first month I am temping and opk due to my own concerns about lp length. My opks are getting darker and my period only ended two days ago.... I must ovulate wayyyyy, wayyy earlier than ff or I had ever predicted which I am glad I know now.
> 
> I have heard that vitamin d increases the lp? Hopefully I am right with D... Maybe ladies on here could clarify. I try to get it from the orange juice I drink with extra d and I have it in my prenatals. Good luck !!Click to expand...
> 
> Lindreed, I am 31 nearly 32 hence why a bit more concerned. I came off pill end of July and gone from 28, 28, 24, 24, 22 and now looks like 20 2 cycles ago I got negative opk so certain I didn't 'o' FF gave me crosshairs but pretty sure I didn't. This cycle I definitely ovulated cycle day 9 and matched perfectly with FF crosshairs so I am currently 11DPO so fingers crossed but might get an appointment for peace of mind only good thing about short cycle this month is I expect another early ovulation which means hubs will be home as he was due away ovulation time although we really missed this cycle due to ovulating early so making up for it. Just frustrating with it changing all the time :-(
> 
> Good luck with your early bedding!!! This cycle i started opk day after period just to make sure! keep me updated hun  :thumbup:
> 
> Oh forgot to add was on B6 since February with breaks as not meant to take it for long periods of time, i was taking it as hyperemisis preventative as suffered HG with DD and may help my body prepare if i get it againClick to expand...

Glad you mentioned that about vitamin b and only taking it for certain periods of time. I wouldn't have known that. 
We have been ttc about three months and silly, we thought it would happen right away. Since coming off mirena I had this weird feeling we have been missing o some how. My period is long about 5-6 sometimes 7 days and HEAVY. Then, my cycles are only 24-26 days or less. So I am doing the opks with the idea that maybe we have missed o because here I am thinking I am the average cd14 ovulator when I could be more like cd 9! The opks are even darker this aft so I'm fairly confident I was right ...

I wish you the best of luck this month crossing my fingers for a bfp and you won't have to fret over cycles after that ! We are also
Waiting for pre seed to arrive in the mail like the opks and hpts lol. My husband keeps laughing about all the strange packages being sent here off eBay lol.... I feel like I am running a baby making operation out of our condo :)

Another thing we are doing is pinnaple each day for both of us and we might buy fertil aid for him...


----------



## xnmd1

aidensmommy .. im super emotional today too. i cried for hours over nothing that really warranted crying at all and thats so not me.

im really hoping its due to pregnancy horomones.. if not i have the most intense PMS ever i guess.

I called OH crying and he came home with hot chcolate and tries to make me feel better. was trying to tell me the rats nest of a hair do i have going on looked sexy lol and was saying cheesy things like im the apple in his pie and the queen of his kingdom . and he put his head on my belly and said "yupp i can hear a little boy there" .. hes foolish some times but he made me feel a lot better. i cant wait til he gets home again i just want hugs and to be sooked


----------



## KitteyKat2010

hey ladies, quick update, looks like I got my positive OPK today bring on the 2WW :) I will still be testing on the 21st of December, which would make me 13 DPO. Last month I had a 10 day luteal phase, praying that it is a bit longer than that.

Also I have been cramping for a good hour or so, so I am guessing that I am ovulating right now. So excited!!! <3
 



Attached Files:







Picture (Resized).jpg
File size: 82.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aidensmommy1

wantingmybfp said:


> I guess you could put me down for a bfp today! it's faint. veryyyy faint but a lines a line I think! if I could email it to anyone and they could upload it thatd be great!

yay congrats!!!! This is one lucky thread! I wish u a H&H 9months!!

PS...send some baby dust this way! Lol =)


----------



## wantingmybfp

baby dust to allllll! sprinkle sprinkle sprinkle all over you ladies!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats wantingmybfp!!!! So excited for you! :)


----------



## newlywed2013

I am feeling deflated. Usually a couple days after I ovulate my boobs start killing me, and it's no different this time around :( still keeping my fingers crossed though af due the 20th


----------



## Leinzlove

Newlywed2013, sounds just like its a normal ovulation sign for you. You are from out... All you had to do was BD and you're in. You could be pregnant! :) 

AFM: 8dpo... getting anxious, very excited. It's almost time to find out.

Congrats to the December BFP's! Sorry if the witch showed! :hugs: And if you're waiting to test bring on those BFP's!


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> aleas042809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I am so emotional today that I feel depressed and have been crying ALL day and its all causing me to feel like I'm already out for the month! Hopefully I can get back to my positive attitude ASAP! I think I'm going to go to bed super early. Just realized the last 2 FRER's I have were no longer good as of the month my friend gave them all to me (3months ago and ive checked the dates on all 6-8boxes (dont even remember how many I went through lol) and all have been dated for 2015 besides these two..kinda weird) so I wasn't able to take my test this evening after holding my pee for as long as I could without it causing an issue hoping and praying id get the one thing thatd make me jump in joy no matter how I feel. Ugh sorry this is just vent post..needed to talk to someone! But anyways now I have no tests for the a.m but hopefully I can make it to walmart/the pharmacy tomorrow. Its probably best that I have to wait until 11dpo or maybe even 12dpo to test again anyways, not being able to test when i was about to tonight just added more to my stress! I also wanted to update the ladies waiting to see if I got my bfp tonight or not. Going to bed before I cause myself more stress! Lol I feel better for the moment after venting. I'm so thankful for all u ladies! And I know how many of u are reading this, going through the same emotional toll...its comforting to know there's so many ppl on here supporting eachother! Baby dust to all! Thanks for listening =)
> 
> Oh girl, i know this is so hard... its such an emotional rollercoaster that we cant help but to stay on. I dont think your out. I think its a good sign your emotional. That could be due to all the hormones your getting from early pg. Our bodies have to adjust soo much throughout the whole 9 months that the entire time its emotional... you know? I am here for you as well as many many other women. You can alwys pm me and ill get a notification right away and ill write you back. Id be your shoulder to cry on but that doesnt work in the internet world, lol. I pray you feel better. Keep paying attention to that body of yours and try not to navigate your attitude into negative energy as that will only make you feel worse. Stay positive and dont dwell on not testing. Im a cleaner. I felt like doing nothing the past week but i keep trying to clean and clean and clean to keep my mind off things. Im cleaning things ive already cleaned. My house is already spotless (ocd) now its super spotless. Lol. stay calm,breathe, and write :) bless u darling. Stay strong.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you =) Idk what's wrong with me! I'm always so positive and I'm far from that today! And oh my gosh would that be amazing if it was due to early pregnancy. It'd be more than worth it! I should have came on here wayyy earlier because right after my vent post I felt a little bit better and now I feel even more better. I guess that's what these sites are made for though! Lol. Well babyandbump anyways...I was scrolling through Google searching stuff yest and the women on alot of other of the ttc websites are cruel! Its like they have no life or happiness so they pick on ppl who are emotional and just are looking for some support and hope and the nice women would ask questions we see posted here everyday that we all happily reply to with the information we have but these women were calling ppl things like "dumb" and saying "I hope u have a baby troll" and on and on..(not to me) but it made me realize how lucky all of us are to have each other. That's y I sent u a letter about being grateful for having you earlier lol. I am feeling much much better, for the time being any how lol, so I guess I'll try and hit the sac while I can MAYBE fall asleep. Ill ttyt my dear! Thanks for the reply...i needed it!!!
> ~Baby dust~Click to expand...

Hey you. Arrgg, i cant sleep... its 12:35am here and i cant sleep. Im getting anxious and im starting to have doubt as most of my symptoms have seemed to disappear. I havent had any cramping except a random cramp once in awhile. I havent really noticed anyrhing out of the ordinary.. i feel very emotional with thinking about a bfn and af arriving... i also would really like to thank you and all the other women on this site that are here to talk to and not judge. Its quite an incredible support system. Who can beat having all these people to relate to, right? Lol. I hope we can get our bfp's soon... went out and got 5 cb digitals... took 1 and "Not pregnant" but i still have some time, just couldnt resist... :( af supposes to arrive on sunday of next weekend.. such a long wait.... when is af due for you? I keep forgetting to ask. I did send u a pm earlier, not sure if u got it. Well i guess im going to do some google searching... lol. Ttus! Baby dust to all and to all a good night! :) bless us all,


----------



## Leinzlove

KitteyKat2010 said:


> hey ladies, quick update, looks like I got my positive OPK today bring on the 2WW :) I will still be testing on the 21st of December, which would make me 13 DPO. Last month I had a 10 day luteal phase, praying that it is a bit longer than that.
> 
> Also I have been cramping for a good hour or so, so I am guessing that I am ovulating right now. So excited!!! <3

Happy BABY DANCING! I hope this is our thread! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm pregnant! I got my BFP early this morning. Based on ovulation the day after +OPK I'm only 8dpo! So 9dpo at the latest. Squinters but definite lines on all three tests I took. 

So excited. 2nd cycle after early miscarriage.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## Venus13

xnmd1 said:


> ugh i am very emotional again today. OH had a big fight and falling out with his dad today and now wants to be alone and has gone for a drive and im here alone and started crying. i am not a crier, i haye being like this. we were suppose to put up our xmas tree and now no bodys in the mood.

aw huni, hang in there, trying to conceive can be so stressful, just try relax and hopefully he will come around.

Putting up the xmas tree will make everyone feel better. 

Sending you a hug.


----------



## Venus13

Leinzlove said:


> I'm pregnant! I got my BFP early this morning. Based on ovulation the day after +OPK I'm only 8dpo! So 9dpo at the latest. Squinters but definite lines on all three tests I took.
> 
> So excited. 2nd cycle after early miscarriage.

How exciting!!!!! did you take a picture of it? fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jbaby90

Leinzlove said:


> I'm pregnant! I got my BFP early this morning. Based on ovulation the day after +OPK I'm only 8dpo! So 9dpo at the latest. Squinters but definite lines on all three tests I took.
> 
> So excited. 2nd cycle after early miscarriage.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!



AFM - Hey ladies. So it seems I ovulated for a second time this cycle on the 1st or 2nd. I went in to the doctor this week and she wasn't sure what casued it and found it odd also. She did hint that I should lose weight, but I've been trying to for over a year now so I guess I'll just have to push harder. She is also going to test my progesterone level when I ovulate next cycle, so let's see how that goes. I'm currently 6/7DPO so I've got about 8 days before I should get my menses. And judging by that, I won't get to really try in my December cycle because my DH is going to the states for 3 weeks for work at the beginning of January, but we will see if we might get lucky. I've kinda been avoinding BnB and I don't know why. I seem to be wanting to take a much more relaxed approach to TTC honestly.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies! Got an early morning but have all the updates and the front page will be updated by evening!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks everyone!

Picture of the first I'm losing my mind test is in my pregnancy journal. Link is in my signature.

I didn't take a picture of the others.


----------



## RileysMummy

Leinzlove said:


> I'm pregnant! I got my BFP early this morning. Based on ovulation the day after +OPK I'm only 8dpo! So 9dpo at the latest. Squinters but definite lines on all three tests I took.
> 
> So excited. 2nd cycle after early miscarriage.

Congratulations x


----------



## xMissChellex

Leinzlove said:


> I'm pregnant! I got my BFP early this morning. Based on ovulation the day after +OPK I'm only 8dpo! So 9dpo at the latest. Squinters but definite lines on all three tests I took.
> 
> So excited. 2nd cycle after early miscarriage.

congrats :happydance:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats leinzlove!


----------



## MsFreebs

Hi I'm new! TTC baby #1 and impatiently testing everyday! I had implanon removed Nov 21st but had last AF Nov 19th. So I guess put me down for Dec 17th! I have no idea what to expect so would like all the help in the world!
I love these forums you're all so lovely! 
Chrissie xx
PS Baby dust for all of you x


----------



## hopeful harry

Congratulations leinzlove!


----------



## hopeful harry

Wow lots of BFPs, I am almost certanly out for this month, and feel toatally crappy, had what must have been dark evap line 11 or 12 dpo, but negative yesterday and temp drop today, just waiting for AF tomorrow.


----------



## Lindreed

Congrats !!!!!!!


----------



## newlywed2013

Leinzlove said:


> Newlywed2013, sounds just like its a normal ovulation sign for you. You are from out... All you had to do was BD and you're in. You could be pregnant! :)
> 
> AFM: 8dpo... getting anxious, very excited. It's almost time to find out.
> 
> Congrats to the Deceimber BFP's! Sorry if the witch showed! :hugs: And if you're waiting to test bring on those BFP's!

i hope you are right! I hate being the newbie and really having no idea what is going on! We did bd the three days before my expected ovulation day, but I don't temp or use opks. I did have ewcm when we Bd'd though! I am so anxious!


----------



## biscuitgal

newlywed - you're not likely to have any pregnancy symptoms at 2DPO since it's too early for implantation yet, anything happening now is just due to progesterone spike after O. :) So don't go counting yourself out so early! :D


----------



## MomWife

Leinzlove said:


> I'm pregnant! I got my BFP early this morning. Based on ovulation the day after +OPK I'm only 8dpo! So 9dpo at the latest. Squinters but definite lines on all three tests I took.
> 
> So excited. 2nd cycle after early miscarriage.



Congrats!!! I hope you have a haapy and healthy pregnancy!!!:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::flower::flower:


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aleas042809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I am so emotional today that I feel depressed and have been crying ALL day and its all causing me to feel like I'm already out for the month! Hopefully I can get back to my positive attitude ASAP! I think I'm going to go to bed super early. Just realized the last 2 FRER's I have were no longer good as of the month my friend gave them all to me (3months ago and ive checked the dates on all 6-8boxes (dont even remember how many I went through lol) and all have been dated for 2015 besides these two..kinda weird) so I wasn't able to take my test this evening after holding my pee for as long as I could without it causing an issue hoping and praying id get the one thing thatd make me jump in joy no matter how I feel. Ugh sorry this is just vent post..needed to talk to someone! But anyways now I have no tests for the a.m but hopefully I can make it to walmart/the pharmacy tomorrow. Its probably best that I have to wait until 11dpo or maybe even 12dpo to test again anyways, not being able to test when i was about to tonight just added more to my stress! I also wanted to update the ladies waiting to see if I got my bfp tonight or not. Going to bed before I cause myself more stress! Lol I feel better for the moment after venting. I'm so thankful for all u ladies! And I know how many of u are reading this, going through the same emotional toll...its comforting to know there's so many ppl on here supporting eachother! Baby dust to all! Thanks for listening =)
> 
> Oh girl, i know this is so hard... its such an emotional rollercoaster that we cant help but to stay on. I dont think your out. I think its a good sign your emotional. That could be due to all the hormones your getting from early pg. Our bodies have to adjust soo much throughout the whole 9 months that the entire time its emotional... you know? I am here for you as well as many many other women. You can alwys pm me and ill get a notification right away and ill write you back. Id be your shoulder to cry on but that doesnt work in the internet world, lol. I pray you feel better. Keep paying attention to that body of yours and try not to navigate your attitude into negative energy as that will only make you feel worse. Stay positive and dont dwell on not testing. Im a cleaner. I felt like doing nothing the past week but i keep trying to clean and clean and clean to keep my mind off things. Im cleaning things ive already cleaned. My house is already spotless (ocd) now its super spotless. Lol. stay calm,breathe, and write :) bless u darling. Stay strong.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you =) Idk what's wrong with me! I'm always so positive and I'm far from that today! And oh my gosh would that be amazing if it was due to early pregnancy. It'd be more than worth it! I should have came on here wayyy earlier because right after my vent post I felt a little bit better and now I feel even more better. I guess that's what these sites are made for though! Lol. Well babyandbump anyways...I was scrolling through Google searching stuff yest and the women on alot of other of the ttc websites are cruel! Its like they have no life or happiness so they pick on ppl who are emotional and just are looking for some support and hope and the nice women would ask questions we see posted here everyday that we all happily reply to with the information we have but these women were calling ppl things like "dumb" and saying "I hope u have a baby troll" and on and on..(not to me) but it made me realize how lucky all of us are to have each other. That's y I sent u a letter about being grateful for having you earlier lol. I am feeling much much better, for the time being any how lol, so I guess I'll try and hit the sac while I can MAYBE fall asleep. Ill ttyt my dear! Thanks for the reply...i needed it!!!
> ~Baby dust~Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you. Arrgg, i cant sleep... its 12:35am here and i cant sleep. Im getting anxious and im starting to have doubt as most of my symptoms have seemed to disappear. I havent had any cramping except a random cramp once in awhile. I havent really noticed anyrhing out of the ordinary.. i feel very emotional with thinking about a bfn and af arriving... i also would really like to thank you and all the other women on this site that are here to talk to and not judge. Its quite an incredible support system. Who can beat having all these people to relate to, right? Lol. I hope we can get our bfp's soon... went out and got 5 cb digitals... took 1 and "Not pregnant" but i still have some time, just couldnt resist... :( af supposes to arrive on sunday of next weekend.. such a long wait.... when is af due for you? I keep forgetting to ask. I did send u a pm earlier, not sure if u got it. Well i guess im going to do some google searching... lol. Ttus! Baby dust to all and to all a good night! :) bless us all,Click to expand...

for some reason my PM alert isn't popping up on its own! Ill check it after this =) my AF is due on the 12th. I think that's what's wrong with me too, now that AF date is coming closer ive been getting worried that it may not be my month. It really does stink having to wait like this every month! I'm going out today to get 1 reg FRER and 1 digi FRER for tomo a.m and Tues a.m. My fingers are crossed soo tight! I'm feeling down because my cervix is feeling super low, like lower than ive felt it in the 6months ive been checking it but its kinda on the squishy side with some firmness and it feels tightly closed but still have the lotion-like CM. I wasn't going to check anymore since my cervix acts like its on crack but I couldn't help it! Lol oh and my bbs dont hurt as much today and normally they'd stay hurting until AF comes so this is one thing making me think this is still my month just bcuz its out of the norm for me (along with my horrid constipation and headaches!) so I guess I have 3 things still making me feel in lol (that I can think of ATM but just woke up lol) If u can't tell, you'll be happy to know ive got my positive attitude back overnight...hopefully it'll last all day LOL! We need to stay positive together! =) I have to hop in the shower but ill fix my personal msg alert and ill reply to ur msg when I'm back on. If I'm not on here when u get that bfp, make sure u PM me with the news! (I'm sure ill be on in an hr tho any how =] ) Baby dust to you and all the other ladies waiting on their bfps this month!!


----------



## activelyttc13

Ok so I tested today and got another very faint bfp, I have been getting them for the past 2 days I am at most 7dpo today what do u think?
 



Attached Files:







031_opt-2.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Jrepp

Leinzlove said:


> I'm pregnant! I got my BFP early this morning. Based on ovulation the day after +OPK I'm only 8dpo! So 9dpo at the latest. Squinters but definite lines on all three tests I took.
> 
> So excited. 2nd cycle after early miscarriage.

Congratulations :happydance:



DSemcho said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - Hey ladies. So it seems I ovulated for a second time this cycle on the 1st or 2nd. I went in to the doctor this week and she wasn't sure what casued it and found it odd also. She did hint that I should lose weight, but I've been trying to for over a year now so I guess I'll just have to push harder. She is also going to test my progesterone level when I ovulate next cycle, so let's see how that goes. I'm currently 6/7DPO so I've got about 8 days before I should get my menses. And judging by that, I won't get to really try in my December cycle because my DH is going to the states for 3 weeks for work at the beginning of January, but we will see if we might get lucky. I've kinda been avoinding BnB and I don't know why. I seem to be wanting to take a much more relaxed approach to TTC honestly.

So, I was thinking about you and I think that maybe possibly one of two things might have happened 1. Your body geared up to o but never did. Sometimes that can happen and the body decides to o later in the cycle. 2. The spotting you experienced was a very light period and you ovulated right on time or perhaps a bit early.

How is your hubby handling the whole ttc thing nowadays?



Leinzlove said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Picture of the first I'm losing my mind test is in my pregnancy journal. Link is in my signature.
> 
> I didn't take a picture of the others.

Pics!!



newlywed2013 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Newlywed2013, sounds just like its a normal ovulation sign for you. You are from out... All you had to do was BD and you're in. You could be pregnant! :)
> 
> AFM: 8dpo... getting anxious, very excited. It's almost time to find out.
> 
> Congrats to the Deceimber BFP's! Sorry if the witch showed! :hugs: And if you're waiting to test bring on those BFP's!
> 
> i hope you are right! I hate being the newbie and really having no idea what is going on! We did bd the three days before my expected ovulation day, but I don't temp or use opks. I did have ewcm when we Bd'd though! I am so anxious!Click to expand...

Leinz is right bd=possible baby making. Good luck!


*AFM: just awoke from a horrid dream. I was working and a guy came up and started shooting kids and teachers. I was able to get some of the class I was in to safety, but not before two children were shot right in front of me. Then there was an explosion in the cafeteria and we all ran outside. I went with this bus driver to make sure the kids get home safely and the bus driver would not let me off the bus! Stupid dreams!

My temp slightly increased this morning after having small twinges throughout the day yesterday. Made myself a nice serving of asparagus, but after having a few spears I couldn't stand the taste anymore and gave them to hubby, who said they were great  I have a stuffy nose and a bit of a sore throat. Boobs are tender, but not that painful. It did hurt to lay on my stomach yesterday. Still bloated and constipated.*


----------



## Jrepp

activelyttc13 said:


> Ok so I tested today and got another very faint bfp, I have been getting them for the past 2 days I am at most 7dpo today what do u think?

7dpo is way too early for a positive result. It would mean you implanted 2-3 dpo. Are you sure about dpo? I do see a shadow but I don't see any color to it.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! Bring on those BFP's! Still squinters today but to be expected.

Active: I agree 7dpo is way early but... maybe you are further on than you think. I'd take more IC to see if the same lines appear or confirm with a FRER.


----------



## Twinklie12

Just wanted to update.... My faint squinter 12 DPO BFP must have been an evap because my temp dropped and AF arrived at 13 or 14 DPO. :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Twinkee: I'm sorry hun! :hugs: May this brand new cycle bring your BFP!


----------



## activelyttc13

I just took another test after a 4 hr hold, I am posting the original as well as the tweaked, still faint lines, I am also posting my opks bc I don't know what dpo I am but I feel at most I am only 7dpo, any ideas comments or opinions are welcome, im new to this
 



Attached Files:







018(1).jpg
File size: 98.6 KB
Views: 19









018 (3).jpg
File size: 151.5 KB
Views: 19









019(1).jpg
File size: 163.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## xMissChellex

activelyttc13 said:


> I just took another test after a 4 hr hold, I am posting the original as well as the tweaked, still faint lines, I am also posting my opks bc I don't know what dpo I am but I feel at most I am only 7dpo, any ideas comments or opinions are welcome, im new to this

i really hope its a BFP for you.. you just have to wait a few more days and do a FRER.. hard wait i know :dohh: x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: ladies, I thought I got my positive OPK yesterday, as I posted it here, but I got another positive OPK today. So I am putting as ovulating today :) what do you ladies think, I will post my OPK from yesterday, the first one and post the one from today, the 2nd one (today's one is a little blurry).

I thought for sure my AF was due on the 21st, but fertility friend is putting me as AF due on the 19th :) so I will be testing than. Last month, I had a luteal phase of 10, so I am going to trust fertility friend and I will be testing on December 19th!!! Can you please change that?
 



Attached Files:







Picture (Resized).jpg
File size: 82.8 KB
Views: 4









100_1876 (Resized).jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tracdesi

activelyttc13 said:


> I just took another test after a 4 hr hold, I am posting the original as well as the tweaked, still faint lines, I am also posting my opks bc I don't know what dpo I am but I feel at most I am only 7dpo, any ideas comments or opinions are welcome, im new to this

I see it and I say B(faint)P!! Can't wait to see a frer in a couple days :)
I'm 3dpo so a long ways off. Really struggling with a bad headache I've had since yesterday. I don't want to take Advil though just in case. Any ideas on natural ways to cure a headache ? It's so bad it's making me feel nauseated.


----------



## tracdesi

KitteyKat2010 said:


> :hi: ladies, I thought I got my positive OPK yesterday, as I posted it here, but I got another positive OPK today. So I am putting as ovulating today :) what do you ladies think, I will post my OPK from yesterday, the first one and post the one from today, the 2nd one (today's one is a little blurry).
> 
> I thought for sure my AF was due on the 21st, but fertility friend is putting me as AF due on the 19th :) so I will be testing than. Last month, I had a luteal phase of 10, so I am going to trust fertility friend and I will be testing on December 19th!!! Can you please change that?

Hurray!! Has cm dried up as well? :happydance:


----------



## msq

I'll be testing at 12 dpo on December 18th


----------



## Future Mom

Lindreed said:


> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> Well feels like AF on her way very soon.....cramping bad and looks like if they arrive tomorrow that's me down to 20 day cycle, 11dpo so ok LP just worried about drop in cycle each month anyone having or had same problem??
> 
> My cycles are decreasing as well, month by month. Past four months from 28 days to 23 . How old are you? My doctor reassured me that this is ok for my age (27 this week !). She told me that depending on when I ovulate this will not be a problem. This is the first month I am temping and opk due to my own concerns about lp length. My opks are getting darker and my period only ended two days ago.... I must ovulate wayyyyy, wayyy earlier than ff or I had ever predicted which I am glad I know now.
> 
> I have heard that vitamin d increases the lp? Hopefully I am right with D... Maybe ladies on here could clarify. I try to get it from the orange juice I drink with extra d and I have it in my prenatals. Good luck !!Click to expand...

Lindreed, my gp put me on Vitamin D as well as Folic Acid as soon as I told her we are TTC, which is standard procedure for her with all TTC couples. In addition to the multivitamin I was already taking, she has me on 1000 IU (25 mcg) vitamin D and 1000 mcg (1 mg) folic acid. So maybe you should try this? She has me on Jamieson brand, but that may not matter.


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> aleas042809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aleas042809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I am so emotional today that I feel depressed and have been crying ALL day and its all causing me to feel like I'm already out for the month! Hopefully I can get back to my positive attitude ASAP! I think I'm going to go to bed super early. Just realized the last 2 FRER's I have were no longer good as of the month my friend gave them all to me (3months ago and ive checked the dates on all 6-8boxes (dont even remember how many I went through lol) and all have been dated for 2015 besides these two..kinda weird) so I wasn't able to take my test this evening after holding my pee for as long as I could without it causing an issue hoping and praying id get the one thing thatd make me jump in joy no matter how I feel. Ugh sorry this is just vent post..needed to talk to someone! But anyways now I have no tests for the a.m but hopefully I can make it to walmart/the pharmacy tomorrow. Its probably best that I have to wait until 11dpo or maybe even 12dpo to test again anyways, not being able to test when i was about to tonight just added more to my stress! I also wanted to update the ladies waiting to see if I got my bfp tonight or not. Going to bed before I cause myself more stress! Lol I feel better for the moment after venting. I'm so thankful for all u ladies! And I know how many of u are reading this, going through the same emotional toll...its comforting to know there's so many ppl on here supporting eachother! Baby dust to all! Thanks for listening =)
> 
> Oh girl, i know this is so hard... its such an emotional rollercoaster that we cant help but to stay on. I dont think your out. I think its a good sign your emotional. That could be due to all the hormones your getting from early pg. Our bodies have to adjust soo much throughout the whole 9 months that the entire time its emotional... you know? I am here for you as well as many many other women. You can alwys pm me and ill get a notification right away and ill write you back. Id be your shoulder to cry on but that doesnt work in the internet world, lol. I pray you feel better. Keep paying attention to that body of yours and try not to navigate your attitude into negative energy as that will only make you feel worse. Stay positive and dont dwell on not testing. Im a cleaner. I felt like doing nothing the past week but i keep trying to clean and clean and clean to keep my mind off things. Im cleaning things ive already cleaned. My house is already spotless (ocd) now its super spotless. Lol. stay calm,breathe, and write :) bless u darling. Stay strong.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you =) Idk what's wrong with me! I'm always so positive and I'm far from that today! And oh my gosh would that be amazing if it was due to early pregnancy. It'd be more than worth it! I should have came on here wayyy earlier because right after my vent post I felt a little bit better and now I feel even more better. I guess that's what these sites are made for though! Lol. Well babyandbump anyways...I was scrolling through Google searching stuff yest and the women on alot of other of the ttc websites are cruel! Its like they have no life or happiness so they pick on ppl who are emotional and just are looking for some support and hope and the nice women would ask questions we see posted here everyday that we all happily reply to with the information we have but these women were calling ppl things like "dumb" and saying "I hope u have a baby troll" and on and on..(not to me) but it made me realize how lucky all of us are to have each other. That's y I sent u a letter about being grateful for having you earlier lol. I am feeling much much better, for the time being any how lol, so I guess I'll try and hit the sac while I can MAYBE fall asleep. Ill ttyt my dear! Thanks for the reply...i needed it!!!
> ~Baby dust~Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you. Arrgg, i cant sleep... its 12:35am here and i cant sleep. Im getting anxious and im starting to have doubt as most of my symptoms have seemed to disappear. I havent had any cramping except a random cramp once in awhile. I havent really noticed anyrhing out of the ordinary.. i feel very emotional with thinking about a bfn and af arriving... i also would really like to thank you and all the other women on this site that are here to talk to and not judge. Its quite an incredible support system. Who can beat having all these people to relate to, right? Lol. I hope we can get our bfp's soon... went out and got 5 cb digitals... took 1 and "Not pregnant" but i still have some time, just couldnt resist... :( af supposes to arrive on sunday of next weekend.. such a long wait.... when is af due for you? I keep forgetting to ask. I did send u a pm earlier, not sure if u got it. Well i guess im going to do some google searching... lol. Ttus! Baby dust to all and to all a good night! :) bless us all,Click to expand...
> 
> for some reason my PM alert isn't popping up on its own! Ill check it after this =) my AF is due on the 12th. I think that's what's wrong with me too, now that AF date is coming closer ive been getting worried that it may not be my month. It really does stink having to wait like this every month! I'm going out today to get 1 reg FRER and 1 digi FRER for tomo a.m and Tues a.m. My fingers are crossed soo tight! I'm feeling down because my cervix is feeling super low, like lower than ive felt it in the 6months ive been checking it but its kinda on the squishy side with some firmness and it feels tightly closed but still have the lotion-like CM. I wasn't going to check anymore since my cervix acts like its on crack but I couldn't help it! Lol oh and my bbs dont hurt as much today and normally they'd stay hurting until AF comes so this is one thing making me think this is still my month just bcuz its out of the norm for me (along with my horrid constipation and headaches!) so I guess I have 3 things still making me feel in lol (that I can think of ATM but just woke up lol) If u can't tell, you'll be happy to know ive got my positive attitude back overnight...hopefully it'll last all day LOL! We need to stay positive together! =) I have to hop in the shower but ill fix my personal msg alert and ill reply to ur msg when I'm back on. If I'm not on here when u get that bfp, make sure u PM me with the news! (I'm sure ill be on in an hr tho any how =] ) Baby dust to you and all the other ladies waiting on their bfps this month!!Click to expand...



Aidensmommy, im so glad to hear that your feeling better today! I laugh my ass of when you talk about your cervix being on crack, lol. That so funny! Dh thought it was hilarious too. Lol. Im pretty lucky cause dh lukes when i read this stuff to him. Lol. And the past 2 days i have slept in until like 11am and i usually wake up at 500 every morning. I just wake up because i dont want to sleep anymore. Sleeping is wasting my time, lol. So when i woke up today dh was like baby love your pregnant and i was cought off guard and i was luke what? Why? How do you know? Lol and he was like because when was the last time you slept past 6 o clock even. I was like idk, forever ago. And he was like, exactly. Lol. Hes adorable. Lol. I have had a lot a lot of creamy white cm. Like i said i never get tjat. Only clear and water like cm. I feel as if all my aymtoms have disappeared though. The only things out of norm for me are sleeping in late, waking up 5 times in the night to go pee or to slam something to drink cause im sooo thirsty, and on the side of my left breast like directly on the side it hurts. Not in my armpit no directly on my breast but almost right on the edge of my boob by my rib cage it hurts ! Like i lifted something heavy and pulled my muscle, which obviously i havent.. so you will probably definitely get a bfp before me. My af is due 2 days after you. Im getting anxious for us! Are u taking a hpt today? I am going to try to wait until weds or thurs cause af is due sunday. I dont know if id get a bfp before then. What do u think? Well lmk how its going. Gotta get ready for the day! Thanks for making this process so much easier! It just feels like were best friends and have been talking forever! Lol. Just shows how long these tww's are for us! Lol. Hope u stay positive today and have a great day! Baby dust my dear! Remeber relax,breathe, and write.


----------



## Future Mom

xnmd1 said:


> ugh i am very emotional again today. OH had a big fight and falling out with his dad today and now wants to be alone and has gone for a drive and im here alone and started crying. i am not a crier, i haye being like this. we were suppose to put up our xmas tree and now no bodys in the mood.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
and, of course, :dust:


----------



## Future Mom

wantingmybfp said:


> I guess you could put me down for a bfp today! it's faint. veryyyy faint but a lines a line I think! if I could email it to anyone and they could upload it thatd be great!

Wow!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Future Mom

Leinzlove said:


> I'm pregnant! I got my BFP early this morning. Based on ovulation the day after +OPK I'm only 8dpo! So 9dpo at the latest. Squinters but definite lines on all three tests I took.
> 
> So excited. 2nd cycle after early miscarriage.

And congrats to you too!!! What a lucky thread!!!! :happydance:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

tracdesi said:


> KitteyKat2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies, I thought I got my positive OPK yesterday, as I posted it here, but I got another positive OPK today. So I am putting as ovulating today :) what do you ladies think, I will post my OPK from yesterday, the first one and post the one from today, the 2nd one (today's one is a little blurry).
> 
> I thought for sure my AF was due on the 21st, but fertility friend is putting me as AF due on the 19th :) so I will be testing than. Last month, I had a luteal phase of 10, so I am going to trust fertility friend and I will be testing on December 19th!!! Can you please change that?
> 
> Hurray!! Has cm dried up as well? :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes CM has dried up. I hope that's a good thing, for now.


----------



## Future Mom

tracdesi said:


> activelyttc13 said:
> 
> 
> I just took another test after a 4 hr hold, I am posting the original as well as the tweaked, still faint lines, I am also posting my opks bc I don't know what dpo I am but I feel at most I am only 7dpo, any ideas comments or opinions are welcome, im new to this
> 
> I see it and I say B(faint)P!! Can't wait to see a frer in a couple days :)
> I'm 3dpo so a long ways off. Really struggling with a bad headache I've had since yesterday. I don't want to take Advil though just in case. Any ideas on natural ways to cure a headache ? It's so bad it's making me feel nauseated.Click to expand...

Ummm...drink more water? Massage your jaw right at the edge of the jaw bone? Squeeze the web where your thumb joins your fingers really hard? Make hubby give you a massage? Take a nap? Unclench your jaw? Lie on the floor with your legs up the wall? Hopefully one of those works. :thumbup:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

tracdesi said:


> activelyttc13 said:
> 
> 
> I just took another test after a 4 hr hold, I am posting the original as well as the tweaked, still faint lines, I am also posting my opks bc I don't know what dpo I am but I feel at most I am only 7dpo, any ideas comments or opinions are welcome, im new to this
> 
> I see it and I say B(faint)P!! Can't wait to see a frer in a couple days :)
> I'm 3dpo so a long ways off. Really struggling with a bad headache I've had since yesterday. I don't want to take Advil though just in case. Any ideas on natural ways to cure a headache ? It's so bad it's making me feel nauseated.Click to expand...

Tylenol is fine if you are pregnant. I had kidney stones with dd and the dr wanted to give me morphine (I didnt). I am prone to headaches and when I was pregnant the mw said tylenol was fine when needed (I took it when they were unbearable).


----------



## toasty6

Rub some Vicks vaporub on your temples, jaws, and back of neck. This always helps me with my frequent headaches.


----------



## Theleons3

ITs wonderful to hear of all the BFPs!! Congrats ladies!! 
AFM AF is due tomorrow and I have no symptoms of her showing up- no cramping no breakouts or anything. One weird thing is a normally crave chocolate around this time and I haven't craved chocolate hardly at all- more into carbs right now. So I can honestly say I have no idea if she will show tomorrow or not. I'm on CD 28 today temp was 97.6 today which is around what it's been. And I'm starving today!!!grr


----------



## newlywed2013

Ok so I think I am more like 3-5 dpo and for about an hour I kept getting sharp pains in my right ovary, kept making me say ow and it hurt to bend over now it's more like a dull ache, with an occasional sharp pain. Not normal for me, but really trying not to get excited!


----------



## aleas042809

Nov 18-21 AF
Cd5 bd 
Cd6 bd
Cd7 bd 
Cd8 bd 
Cd9 bd, crabby!
Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
Cd12 bd, same as cd11 
Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not noticeable, tired yet restless.
Cd17 cervix high, can't tell if it's soft or hard, open or closed because my cervix is too high, slept awful last night with weird dreams, awful hot flashes this morning and irriatable, No bowel movement yet this morning which is odd, usually immediately in the a.m. (sorry TMI), nipples are puffy, dh noticed and oh yes they are definitely puffy, Back spasms, sneezing spells, i actually puked not too long ago but me and dh were arguing, which is not like us.... crabby much? Lol. I hope that was pregnancy puking and not just because we were arging. I never ever ever puke! Some mild cramping... hope everything is okay and a good sign..
Cd18 very stuffy nose today, headache, weird pregnancy dreams- probably due to me thinking about it, woke up a lot throughout the night, my nipples hurt soooo bad- can't even wear a bra, sneezing spells which I never sneeze- no allergies, main thing is my nipples are soooooooo puffy! White cm when going to rr- drips out slow. Awful taste in mouth, and gagging a lot. No bm all day which is strange...
Cd19 very very sore uterus, nips still somewhat sensitive- still no bra, still having sneezing spells. Awful dreams all night, lots of smells are repulsive- even coffee. Haven't drank any in 6 days... :( I feel like I can smell everything, BFN with fmu with a cheapie... lots of creamy white CM, cp still very high.
Cd20 no cramps this morning, my uterus is no longer sore, get a random quick pinch like feeling every so often in uterus area- kinda like a cramp but nothing compared to the past several days, have had no appetite for the past several days and now when I woke up I woke up starving, and I woke up twice throughout the night to go to rr and 1 other time I just woke up for no apparent reason, nips still tender but not awful, lots of creamy white CM? which is odd because I usually don't have much CM and when I do its always like water- clear in color, still have that awful stuffy nose but it comes and goes, hair has been greasy for the past 8 days or so- usually wash every other day now it's everyday, kind of like a stray headache- not a headache but it's there (make sense?), cp still high, BFN cb digital
Cd21 legs are cramping, side of boobs sore, lingering mild mild headache, white milky type CM, cp very very high, tired- have been sleeping in a lot which I never do, still haven't had any cappuccino in the past 8 days cause it sounds gross and I always have to have it immediately when I wake up

AF due dec. 15




Was wondering if you ladies could let me know what you think.... please.. kind of going crazy here wondering if these are good signs... :( or :) idk idk


----------



## Lindreed

Future Mom said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> Well feels like AF on her way very soon.....cramping bad and looks like if they arrive tomorrow that's me down to 20 day cycle, 11dpo so ok LP just worried about drop in cycle each month anyone having or had same problem??
> 
> My cycles are decreasing as well, month by month. Past four months from 28 days to 23 . How old are you? My doctor reassured me that this is ok for my age (27 this week !). She told me that depending on when I ovulate this will not be a problem. This is the first month I am temping and opk due to my own concerns about lp length. My opks are getting darker and my period only ended two days ago.... I must ovulate wayyyyy, wayyy earlier than ff or I had ever predicted which I am glad I know now.
> 
> I have heard that vitamin d increases the lp? Hopefully I am right with D... Maybe ladies on here could clarify. I try to get it from the orange juice I drink with extra d and I have it in my prenatals. Good luck !!Click to expand...
> 
> Lindreed, my gp put me on Vitamin D as well as Folic Acid as soon as I told her we are TTC, which is standard procedure for her with all TTC couples. In addition to the multivitamin I was already taking, she has me on 1000 IU (25 mcg) vitamin D and 1000 mcg (1 mg) folic acid. So maybe you should try this? She has me on Jamieson brand, but that may not matter.Click to expand...

I take a pre natal called " preg- vit" not sure if anyone has heard of it. Costs a fortune if you don't get it covered by your benefits. Thankfully mine do. It appears to have everything I need including vitamin d and folic acid. I was taking extra folic until I actually read the vitamin amount and folic acid amount in my pills and realized I was doubling the recommended amt. If this month isn't our lucky month, on top of everything I have done this month I might talk to a naturalist doctor .... See what they recommend that isn't too invasive or makes too many changes too my body. Thanks for the advice :)


----------



## Little_one

Theleons3 said:


> ITs wonderful to hear of all the BFPs!! Congrats ladies!!
> AFM AF is due tomorrow and I have no symptoms of her showing up- no cramping no breakouts or anything. One weird thing is a normally crave chocolate around this time and I haven't craved chocolate hardly at all- more into carbs right now. So I can honestly say I have no idea if she will show tomorrow or not. I'm on CD 28 today temp was 97.6 today which is around what it's been. And I'm starving today!!!grr

AF also due for me tomorrow too!! Although for me I'm suffering with some cramping on and off and really have no idea at all. Barely any Symptoms besides the on & off headaches and also haven't had my 'Period spot' show up yet. Although my mind is going a little crazy as tomorrow is my FIL's funeral :( x


----------



## Theleons3

Little_one said:


> Theleons3 said:
> 
> 
> ITs wonderful to hear of all the BFPs!! Congrats ladies!!
> AFM AF is due tomorrow and I have no symptoms of her showing up- no cramping no breakouts or anything. One weird thing is a normally crave chocolate around this time and I haven't craved chocolate hardly at all- more into carbs right now. So I can honestly say I have no idea if she will show tomorrow or not. I'm on CD 28 today temp was 97.6 today which is around what it's been. And I'm starving today!!!grr
> 
> AF also due for me tomorrow too!! Although for me I'm suffering with some cramping on and off and really have no idea at all. Barely any Symptoms besides the on & off headaches and also haven't had my 'Period spot' show up yet. Although my mind is going a little crazy as tomorrow is my FIL's funeral :( xClick to expand...


I hope this is our month- I started feeling a little gassy today, I've also had on and off headaches and upset stomach first thing in morning for the past 3 days- didn't really think anything of it. Didn't really think of it as a pregnancy thing- we shall see :) 


Good luck!! I don't plan on testing until later this week if AF doesn't show what about you?


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> Nov 18-21 AF
> Cd5 bd
> Cd6 bd
> Cd7 bd
> Cd8 bd
> Cd9 bd, crabby!
> Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
> Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
> Cd12 bd, same as cd11
> Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
> Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
> Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
> Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not noticeable, tired yet restless.
> Cd17 cervix high, can't tell if it's soft or hard, open or closed because my cervix is too high, slept awful last night with weird dreams, awful hot flashes this morning and irriatable, No bowel movement yet this morning which is odd, usually immediately in the a.m. (sorry TMI), nipples are puffy, dh noticed and oh yes they are definitely puffy, Back spasms, sneezing spells, i actually puked not too long ago but me and dh were arguing, which is not like us.... crabby much? Lol. I hope that was pregnancy puking and not just because we were arging. I never ever ever puke! Some mild cramping... hope everything is okay and a good sign..
> Cd18 very stuffy nose today, headache, weird pregnancy dreams- probably due to me thinking about it, woke up a lot throughout the night, my nipples hurt soooo bad- can't even wear a bra, sneezing spells which I never sneeze- no allergies, main thing is my nipples are soooooooo puffy! White cm when going to rr- drips out slow. Awful taste in mouth, and gagging a lot. No bm all day which is strange...
> Cd19 very very sore uterus, nips still somewhat sensitive- still no bra, still having sneezing spells. Awful dreams all night, lots of smells are repulsive- even coffee. Haven't drank any in 6 days... :( I feel like I can smell everything, BFN with fmu with a cheapie... lots of creamy white CM, cp still very high.
> Cd20 no cramps this morning, my uterus is no longer sore, get a random quick pinch like feeling every so often in uterus area- kinda like a cramp but nothing compared to the past several days, have had no appetite for the past several days and now when I woke up I woke up starving, and I woke up twice throughout the night to go to rr and 1 other time I just woke up for no apparent reason, nips still tender but not awful, lots of creamy white CM? which is odd because I usually don't have much CM and when I do its always like water- clear in color, still have that awful stuffy nose but it comes and goes, hair has been greasy for the past 8 days or so- usually wash every other day now it's everyday, kind of like a stray headache- not a headache but it's there (make sense?), cp still high, BFN cb digital
> Cd21 legs are cramping, side of boobs sore, lingering mild mild headache, white milky type CM, cp very very high, tired- have been sleeping in a lot which I never do, still haven't had any cappuccino in the past 8 days cause it sounds gross and I always have to have it immediately when I wake up
> 
> AF due dec. 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering if you ladies could let me know what you think.... please.. kind of going crazy here wondering if these are good signs... :( or :) idk idk

sounds good to me but ive been the same so may be wishful thinking lol. Dont u wish u payed more attention with ur first pregnancy? I know I do every single day. Although they say even every pregnancy can be diff in the same person but it'd sure help alot to remember some of what I was feeling! Lol I'm guna test in a.m. Ill msg u then. Goodnight! Baby dust to every one!!!


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> sounds good to me but ive been the same so may be wishful thinking lol. Dont u wish u payed more attention with ur first pregnancy? I know I do every single day. Although they say even every pregnancy can be diff in the same person but it'd sure help alot to remember some of what I was feeling! Lol I'm guna test in a.m. Ill msg u then. Goodnight! Baby dust to every one!!!

Let me know asap!


----------



## linz143

I got a super squinter on a cheapie tonight at 9 dpo! Can't wait to test again in the morning!


----------



## aleas042809

linz143 said:


> I got a super squinter on a cheapie tonight at 9 dpo! Can't wait to test again in the morning!

What were your symptoms?


----------



## kedwards1982

Hello ladies! I inseminated 2 days ago and I will expect my AF before Christmas. I don't plan to POS because that would just drive me crazy and probably depress me. So I figure, heck, wait till AF is due and then see where I go from there. However I have only one HPT left and it's a digital. So I will not be using it till I know for absolutely sure I am pregnant with other tests first. Then I plan on using my digital to let my besties know. :) But I don't want to keep spending so much money on HPT but I see the ones you all are using and would like to know more about it. And also, inform me of which ones to steer clear from.


----------



## linz143

At 7 dpo started getting sore bbs and cramping. No acne yet where normally I have horrible zits popping up by 8 dpo. Little more tired than normal since 7 dpo and peeing like crazy for no apparent reason today at 9 dpo. Nothing at all before 7 dpo.


----------



## linz143

Oh and also crying. A LOT today. Just because DD was being a handful, which normally doesn't cause me to be emotional, just annoyed.


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats on more BFPs!!! 

I'm a couple days from O. I haven't seen EWCM yet. I have it every month. I expected to see it today but I've been pretty dry. Hoping to have it tomorrow. :) hope everyone is doing well whether you are waiting to O or in the TWW or even limbo.


----------



## Leinzlove

I use internet cheapies Wondfo I purchase in packs of 25 on eBay. CHEAP! You can also find them on Amazon. I use just IC until my period is due.


----------



## RedNinja

Haven't been on much lately and definitely not caught up with all the posts on this thread but... I had a crazy mood swing and it gave me a feeeling to give in a day early and test today and got a very faint BFP at 9 DPO!!! :bfp: Going to take some more tests until it's an obvious dark BFP. I am in shock! I thought for sure nothing would show up this early!


----------



## Venus13

Hi there, please can you add me to 13th of December.


----------



## Venus13

Hi everyone.

Very hopeful this month, had implantation bleeding on Saturday, been feeling twinges, breasts starting to get sore on sides and feeling different.

Quick question, I had a random nose bleed this morning, first time in my life. Am I getting paranoid now or is this not related?


----------



## Venus13

RedNinja said:


> Haven't been on much lately and definitely not caught up with all the posts on this thread but... I had a crazy mood swing and it gave me a feeeling to give in a day early and test today and got a very faint BFP at 9 DPO!!! :bfp: Going to take some more tests until it's an obvious dark BFP. I am in shock! I thought for sure nothing would show up this early!

congratulations!!!

I am also at 8DPO, had implantation bleeding on Saturday (2 days ago), so very hopeful. tested this morning but it was BFN.

Did you test before you got your BFP? What other symptoms do you have?


----------



## xnmd1

AF is due today and my temp os up to a whopping 99.3. But I have a terrible cold which is probably contributing. And I am pretty sure I ovulated a couple days late. I will probably test tomorrow.


----------



## LittleAurora

wow so many BFP! Congratulations ladies! 

AFM I am having lower back ache and a twinging heavy womb feeling, like pm cramps but Im only 3dpo so far too early for symptom spotting??


----------



## kit603

Congratulations to all the new BFPs!


----------



## Venus13

LittleAurora said:


> wow so many BFP! Congratulations ladies!
> 
> AFM I am having lower back ache and a twinging heavy womb feeling, like pm cramps but Im only 3dpo so far too early for symptom spotting??

yes too soon, Implantation bleeding only occurs between 6DOp-12DPO, but good that you having symptoms!


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - Hey ladies. So it seems I ovulated for a second time this cycle on the 1st or 2nd. I went in to the doctor this week and she wasn't sure what casued it and found it odd also. She did hint that I should lose weight, but I've been trying to for over a year now so I guess I'll just have to push harder. She is also going to test my progesterone level when I ovulate next cycle, so let's see how that goes. I'm currently 6/7DPO so I've got about 8 days before I should get my menses. And judging by that, I won't get to really try in my December cycle because my DH is going to the states for 3 weeks for work at the beginning of January, but we will see if we might get lucky. I've kinda been avoinding BnB and I don't know why. I seem to be wanting to take a much more relaxed approach to TTC honestly.
> 
> So, I was thinking about you and I think that maybe possibly one of two things might have happened 1. Your body geared up to o but never did. Sometimes that can happen and the body decides to o later in the cycle. 2. The spotting you experienced was a very light period and you ovulated right on time or perhaps a bit early.
> 
> How is your hubby handling the whole ttc thing nowadays?
> 
> *AFM: just awoke from a horrid dream. I was working and a guy came up and started shooting kids and teachers. I was able to get some of the class I was in to safety, but not before two children were shot right in front of me. Then there was an explosion in the cafeteria and we all ran outside. I went with this bus driver to make sure the kids get home safely and the bus driver would not let me off the bus! Stupid dreams!
> 
> My temp slightly increased this morning after having small twinges throughout the day yesterday. Made myself a nice serving of asparagus, but after having a few spears I couldn't stand the taste anymore and gave them to hubby, who said they were great  I have a stuffy nose and a bit of a sore throat. Boobs are tender, but not that painful. It did hurt to lay on my stomach yesterday. Still bloated and constipated.*Click to expand...

OMG that is a crazy dream 

When I saw the doctor I asked her if the spotting could have been a AF and she said no because it was WAYY to light. And even if it had that would have put me at O'ing at CD11 which is at least a week early. He's doing better but says I'm obsessing because of the OPK's and wanting to do my temp. I'm like Hunny, you have no idea... Compared to some of the women on the forum I'm basically doing nothing lol.



linz143 said:


> I got a super squinter on a cheapie tonight at 9 dpo! Can't wait to test again in the morning!

Fx'd! 



RedNinja said:


> Haven't been on much lately and definitely not caught up with all the posts on this thread but... I had a crazy mood swing and it gave me a feeeling to give in a day early and test today and got a very faint BFP at 9 DPO!!! :bfp: Going to take some more tests until it's an obvious dark BFP. I am in shock! I thought for sure nothing would show up this early!

Congrats! 




So far I symptoms at all, except a horrible instance of nausea last night. Otherwise my nipples are still killing me.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Front page (finally) updated


----------



## Theleons3

xnmd1 said:


> AF is due today and my temp os up to a whopping 99.3. But I have a terrible cold which is probably contributing. And I am pretty sure I ovulated a couple days late. I will probably test tomorrow.

AF I also due for me today too and my temp is the highest it been at 98.13? Have no clue what this means forbid hopefully a good sign!!


----------



## Theleons3

Ladies I really need some input AF is due today - no sign or dymptom of her yet... So I decided to take a ppl randomly and it came back positive! Could this possibly mean pregnant!?!?! Any advice it input pleeeease as right now I am excited but don't want to be too excited


----------



## Venus13

Theleons3 said:


> Ladies I really need some input AF is due today - no sign or dymptom of her yet... So I decided to take a ppl randomly and it came back positive! Could this possibly mean pregnant!?!?! Any advice it input pleeeease as right now I am excited but don't want to be too excited

you mean a home pregnancy test? if its positive you are pregnant! some woman don't get any symptoms at all until 6 weeks


----------



## Lirpa11

Congrats to all you ladies with your BFPs!!


----------



## Theleons3

Venus13 said:


> Theleons3 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I really need some input AF is due today - no sign or dymptom of her yet... So I decided to take a ppl randomly and it came back positive! Could this possibly mean pregnant!?!?! Any advice it input pleeeease as right now I am excited but don't want to be too excited
> 
> you mean a home pregnancy test? if its positive you are pregnant! some woman don't get any symptoms at all until 6 weeksClick to expand...



I took a opk and it came up positive today and AF is due today? So I ran out and got digital ept and it said not pregnant- I truly feel devastated right now. :(


----------



## xnmd1

dbl post


----------



## xnmd1

xnmd1 said:


> Theleons3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> AF is due today and my temp os up to a whopping 99.3. But I have a terrible cold which is probably contributing. And I am pretty sure I ovulated a couple days late. I will probably test tomorrow.
> 
> AF I also due for me today too and my temp is the highest it been at 98.13? Have no clue what this means forbid hopefully a good sign!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope its a good sign too ... I havent had any cramping yet this cycle either and normally start having them about a week before AF so im hoping thats a good sign too.
> 
> I read your other post thatyour digi was neg. I think you need more hcg in your urine to get a positive digi than you do for a regular test. So maybe try one of those. Good luckClick to expand...


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just did a FRER and immediately a what looks like evap line showed up but at the same time it kind of looks like there's color...im so sick of evaps!! But norm they don't show up in less than a min for me. Has anyone had this issue with FRER? I have a digi to take but didn't wee in a cup this time so I dont have my fmu for today. Tomorrow at 12dpo would prob be better anyways but plz any of ur experiences w FRER's would be much appreciated! =)

baby dust to all!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

RedNinja said:


> Haven't been on much lately and definitely not caught up with all the posts on this thread but... I had a crazy mood swing and it gave me a feeeling to give in a day early and test today and got a very faint BFP at 9 DPO!!! :bfp: Going to take some more tests until it's an obvious dark BFP. I am in shock! I thought for sure nothing would show up this early!

yay congrats!! Ive been watching ur posts this cycle and I knew ur bfp was on its way! =) this is honestly the luckiest bfp thread I have ever seen in my life lol! Have a H&H 9months!!!


----------



## aleas042809

RedNinja said:


> Haven't been on much lately and definitely not caught up with all the posts on this thread but... I had a crazy mood swing and it gave me a feeeling to give in a day early and test today and got a very faint BFP at 9 DPO!!! :bfp: Going to take some more tests until it's an obvious dark BFP. I am in shock! I thought for sure nothing would show up this early!

Ninja, i cant seem to find your symptoms... can u post them please?


----------



## Ashley8806

I'm 7 dpo today (ticker is 1 day off)... feeling nauseated, backache, tired, and grumpy. Breasts sore off and on. Some on and off cramping. I took a test today (yes I caved) and swear there's something faint on there...will hold off a day or two and try again. Hoping these are all good signs. Baby dust to all!


----------



## xnmd1

just tested... BFN.
nooow to wait for AF to show up.. sigh


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats to all the BFPs!! This really does have to be the luckiest thread ever lol. I have been trying to control my symptom spotting this month, because I convince myself every month that I'm pregnant, and then the BFN is so disappointing. : ( I am 8dpo today, and holding off testing as long as I can! Good luck to everyone! REALLY hoping to get a BFP for an early Christmas gift. : )


----------



## Princesa7

I love going thru the thread and seeing all the BFP'S!!!!

I had a busy weekend and got a lot of stuff done. Today I'm 6dpo...and honestly nothing going on out of the ordinary lol just slightly sore bb's.

Otherwise today I'll still be busy due to my 3yr old being sick (hoping I do not get it)


----------



## Ashley1021

I hope this is a really lucky thread! I'm 6dpo and have nothing but gas and bloating. I'm not sure how my cycles are since I just got off bc in October. This is my first real cycle.


----------



## Ashley8806

Here's my test from today (7 dpo)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131209_091041.jpg
File size: 81.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## LittleAurora

Venus13 said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> wow so many BFP! Congratulations ladies!
> 
> AFM I am having lower back ache and a twinging heavy womb feeling, like pm cramps but Im only 3dpo so far too early for symptom spotting??
> 
> yes too soon, Implantation bleeding only occurs between 6DOp-12DPO, but good that you having symptoms!Click to expand...

I've not had any bleeding. Never had spotting.


----------



## RedNinja

I dont really have one set list on here of my symptoms they are on a few different threads! I just keep them all on my app. I will type one up to post on here for those of you who want to see it! Got another BFP it was definitely a lot darker with FMU.


----------



## Ashley1021

Yes! Post symptoms so all us symptoms spotters can freak out! Hahah :)


----------



## wantingmybfp

I got a very clear very positive test Saturday night and this morning I got nothing... af late. boobs hurt.. ?????????????


----------



## aleas042809

RedNinja said:


> I dont really have one set list on here of my symptoms they are on a few different threads! I just keep them all on my app. I will type one up to post on here for those of you who want to see it! Got another BFP it was definitely a lot darker with FMU.

Oh id appreciate that!


----------



## wantingmybfp

This is positive right?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## wbee

^Was the line there before the test dried? If so, then yes. If the line showed up after it dried then it's not positive (I had that happen 2 different months).


----------



## SoBlessedMama

wantingmybfp said:


> This is positive right?

Looks like a positive to me!! : )
If you had a negative test this morning, maybe it was a defective test?


----------



## wbee

Waiting on FF to give me crosshairs, but I'm 99.9% certain that I ovulated yesterday based on OPK, temp, and physical signs. This is the worst part of the month!


----------



## wantingmybfp

It looked like this and just kept getting darker?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Nini Lopez

That looks like a positive. Maybe try another test this evening? The test this morning could have been faulty.


----------



## LittleAurora

Could have been faulty? Maybe try a different brand?


----------



## kit603

I hope it's the start of your BFP :)


----------



## live_in_hope

i'm out! :dohh: congrats to all those with bfps! :dance: xxxxx


----------



## linz143

Got my BFP this morning at 10 dpo!!

My wondfos were giving me ghost lines that had me questioning... Took an FRER and BAM! Showed up in less than a minute.
 



Attached Files:







1463056_10151997115706839_1780534761_n.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Elizabeth4613

Ok so i'm now 5 days past when my AF was due (wed) ... On Sat I started spotting light pink just at 5am.. Sunday same thing for an hour in the morning.. Today i'm still spotting every so often..light pink/light brown ... There was one tiny tiny tiny spot of red earlier. My CP is high and closed. When I checked it, CM was sticky and I wiped my finger on toilet paper and there was a light pink tint. Is this my period? I never spot before AF and definitely not for 3 days. I'm so confused. Could it be implantation bleeding?


----------



## xMissChellex

linz143 said:


> Got my BFP this morning at 10 dpo!!
> 
> My wondfos were giving me ghost lines that had me questioning... Took an FRER and BAM! Showed up in less than a minute.

congrats :happydance:


----------



## N27murray

linz143 said:


> Got my BFP this morning at 10 dpo!!
> 
> My wondfos were giving me ghost lines that had me questioning... Took an FRER and BAM! Showed up in less than a minute.


exciting!! congrats to you :) :)


----------



## jservos

I will be testing on December 17th! Here is hoping for a great Christmas!


----------



## aidensmommy1

wantingmybfp said:


> This is positive right?

was the line there within the time frame? With the dollar tree tests, I've noticed that they turn positive for me within 30mins so I learned to toss them the sec the 10min mark is up. It most definitely looks positive in the pic tho! My fingers are crossed for u! Good luck and plz update! =)


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> wantingmybfp said:
> 
> 
> This is positive right?
> 
> was the line there within the time frame? With the dollar tree tests, I've noticed that they turn positive for me within 30mins so I learned to toss them the sec the 10min mark is up. It most definitely looks positive in the pic tho! My fingers are crossed for u! Good luck and plz update! =)Click to expand...



So you have to wait 30 min for an accurate positivie then?


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Wow more BFP and it is only the 9th!

AFM just waiting for AF to show her ugly face, had mean cramps Saturday so was convinced she would appear Sun but nothing very slight spotting today, (brownie colour,) only when wiping and just tiny amount and cramps again. Temp still up but just wish she would hurry so we get a 2nd chance this month before hubby goes again as we are cutting it fine!!! 

Lindreen I read B6 can effect nervous system if taking too high a dose and for long period, most packets warn you not to use long term. I initially took a cheaper brand and fingers were tingling along with legs, couldn't think of anything else which couls have caused it so stopped for while then bought more expensive one which I have had no issues with. x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Wow this is definitely the lucky thread :) officially in the 2WW, decided to use the first positive OPK as the day I ovulated, I felt ovulation like crazy, it only lasted for an hour or so, fingers crossed!!! 

I am now testing on November 19th, 2013 @ 12 DPO...it should be positive by then. I am also excited as my due date would be August 30th and the 25th of August is my birthday :) 

Christmas is only weeks away, and my honeymoon to Florida is a month away :saywhat: excited!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingmybfp said:
> 
> 
> This is positive right?
> 
> was the line there within the time frame? With the dollar tree tests, I've noticed that they turn positive for me within 30mins so I learned to toss them the sec the 10min mark is up. It most definitely looks positive in the pic tho! My fingers are crossed for u! Good luck and plz update! =)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you have to wait 30 min for an accurate positivie then?Click to expand...

No no nooo lol I had a feeling that would be misunderstood. I should have said after 30 minutes it usually shows up as a FALSE positive. But when I had my chemical the line had showed up good within 5 mins. Those r def good cheap tests but they're def ones that you should NEVER stare at for more then 10mins (I kno u shouldn't anyways but we all do it lol) but its bcuz it easily turns in to what looks positive due to it not having a plastic/glass protection thing over the result area (it makes evaps look more like positive from the air hitting it while its still wet so it dries quicker and differently. That's been my experience with them anyways. Those tests let me down very badly the month we started actively ttc. I really thought I got lucky and it was a real positive. I'm NOT saying this is the case for her but just wanted to warn her imcase those results popped up later but even then it COULD be correct but I always retest w a diff brand when I think I see a positive on the dollar store tests. Her pic really looks positive tho! This is the lucky thread so I'm sure she got her bfp =)

how are you today? Idk if I want to use my digi tomo a.m or wait til wed to be safer lol. Ugh I wish I didn't run out of all my free FRER's so I could test without putting a bigger hole in my pocket! Lol

Congrats to all the lucky ladies ive missed who got their BFP's! And all those who haven't yet, I'm praying for all of us! ~*Baby dust is in the Air*~


----------



## Ashley1021

I sure hope I'm as lucky as all you ladies getting your BFPS on this thread! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ashley1021 said:


> I sure hope I'm as lucky as all you ladies getting your BFPS on this thread! :)

me too!! The tww is so dreadful and gets worse every cycle for me! My *sticky* bfp needs to come!! Lol I almost thought I had one this a.m and even now when I look at the pic I took of it, u can see a line that appeared immediately EXCEPT I dont know about the color..i cant tell and its driving me nuts! I wish you the best of luck and my fingers are crossed! How many dpo are u?


----------



## SweetMelodies

Tested this morning with a FRER and another :bfn: :(. Well I think I'm out, unless my ovulation was completely off. Guess we move on to cycle 2. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Ashley1021

6! I have my annual pap at 8dpo! Maybe they can find a way to tell me lol


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ashley1021 said:
> 
> 
> I sure hope I'm as lucky as all you ladies getting your BFPS on this thread! :)
> 
> me too!! The tww is so dreadful and gets worse every cycle for me! My *sticky* bfp needs to come!! Lol I almost thought I had one this a.m and even now when I look at the pic I took of it, u can see a line that appeared immediately EXCEPT I dont know about the color..i cant tell and its driving me nuts! I wish you the best of luck and my fingers are crossed! How many dpo are u?Click to expand...



Bfn for me todat. Try again tomorrow. Cramping on left side today and cp so high i can barely reach it and cant reach the opening. My cervix seems tilted..? Lots of creamy white cm still. Is this good?


----------



## qwk

congrats to all the BFPs! I keep popping in to check ;) :dance:


----------



## jmandrews

So I'm due to Ovulate tomorrow and normally I have EWCM for a couple days before. Today I had EWCM for the first time this cycle and cramping. Am I ovulating early? We are going to BD tonight but I'm just curious if anyone else has had this happen.


----------



## Ashley8806

I thought my nausea was a good sign until I came home to to puking kids :-(


----------



## EMSwife1124

Quick update for me ladies: 
I was miserable last night with symptoms caused by the suspected hypothyroidism. I called my Dr this morning because I don't want to wait and suffer a whole month before another blood draw. I am excited because he went ahead and prescribed me synthroid. I am hoping that I get relief soon! 

GL to everyone still waiting to test - congrats to the new BFPs - and sorry to the ladies that got hit by the witch!


----------



## wantingmybfp

so idk what the heck is going on. I got the bfp and then 2 bfn. but my o symptoms started... took a lh and bam positive! so i'm bd'ing ladies! I guess that would put me right at Christmas to test! oh no! I will prolly wait til after. lol what does a low soft cp mean?


----------



## RedNinja

So I am 18 years old and this was my first month symptom tracking and my cervix position. Here were my symptoms up until today right now!

1-3DPO Strong Cramps, Headache, Terrible Gas.. Woke up in a night sweat (on DPO3)
4DPO- Cramps, Gas, Light Twitches, Sore/Sensitive Nipples, Increase Saliva, Stuffy Nose, Sleeplessness, Constipation, Broke out with a zit (never happens to me ever!), Empty stomach feeling, Increased appetite.
5DPO- Gas, UTI feeling, Darkening Areolas, Sore/Sensitive Nipples, Crankiness, Moodiness, Dizziness or Light Headed (mostly when standing also never happens to me) Headache, Strong Smelling Urine, Empty Feeling
6DPO- Almost everything gone except Sore Breasts and Dull Cramps. I felt like I was out for the month.
7DPO- 4am in the morning woke up to a repeated pinching/pain on my left to middle side lasted less than one minute.
8DPO- Cramps, Headache, Hot Face Flushes with a wave of nausea at the same time, UTI feeling.
9DPO- Nausea, Increased Breast size, Broke out in another Zit, Tender Breasts. Faint BFP
10 DPO- Darker FRER BFP Headaches, Slight Nausea, Sore Breasts, Heartburn, Headaches


----------



## Leinzlove

Your cervix is low and feels soft. However, I've never been to sure if mine feels hard or soft. It changes often throughout the cycle. But when you are pregnant or ovulating it goes high. (Normally you'd BFP before it'd go high.) So, its not a pregnancy predictor.

Happy BD! Bring on the Christmas BFP! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Red Ninja! :wohoo:


----------



## Future Mom

RedNinja said:


> Haven't been on much lately and definitely not caught up with all the posts on this thread but... I had a crazy mood swing and it gave me a feeeling to give in a day early and test today and got a very faint BFP at 9 DPO!!! :bfp: Going to take some more tests until it's an obvious dark BFP. I am in shock! I thought for sure nothing would show up this early!

Congratulations!!!! Good luck :happydance:


----------



## wantingmybfp

but soft and open means ovulation... right? that's all i'm looking for lol


----------



## Theleons3

Ok so today has been a long day for me, started out with a positive opk this morning the day AF is suppose to show so I ran to store and bought ept digital and it says not pregnant. I have a ton of ewcm today and loads of cramping on both right and left and uterus felt very tender all day. AF still isn't here. I've also had a lot of gas today :/. Could I still be in the running it does it sound like normal ovulation- I honestly don't know what ovulation feels like as I have pcos and not sure when I ever ovulate. Today would be cd 29 and for the past two months I've had 28 day cycles. I've also been on metformin since April so I do think I've been ovulating or hope so anyway-

But is it possible to ovulate this late!?!? Dh won't be home again until around Christmas so we can't be :(


----------



## wantingmybfp

Theleons3 said:


> Ok so today has been a long day for me, started out with a positive opk this morning the day AF is suppose to show so I ran to store and bought ept digital and it says not pregnant. I have a ton of ewcm today and loads of cramping on both right and left and uterus felt very tender all day. AF still isn't here. I've also had a lot of gas today :/. Could I still be in the running it does it sound like normal ovulation- I honestly don't know what ovulation feels like as I have pcos and not sure when I ever ovulate. Today would be cd 29 and for the past two months I've had 28 day cycles. I've also been on metformin since April so I do think I've been ovulating or hope so anyway-
> 
> But is it possible to ovulate this late!?!? Dh won't be home again until around Christmas so we can't be :(

I would say yes since I got a positive opk today at cd 33!


----------



## aleas042809

Okay ladies... check my cp 2x today and both times it is now very high and TILTED? I have never had it be tilted before..... it has been high for 6 days or so... i keep getting bfn's though. Af due on sunday. PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK.. ive read this is an early pregnancy sign, but im unsure..


----------



## LoveKin

Yes it's possible. I chart my cycles and I had one out of the blue that I didn't ovulate till CD 60! They are normally around 33 days for me.


----------



## RedNinja

Aleas I checked my CP daily and it was high and tilted for about two days and dropped really low the day I got my BFP. It is still low.


----------



## aleas042809

RedNinja said:


> Aleas I checked my CP daily and it was high and tilted for about two days and dropped really low the day I got my BFP. It is still low.



Redninja, thank u so much! Maybe ill give it 2 days or so then test?


----------



## aleas042809

RedNinja said:


> Aleas I checked my CP daily and it was high and tilted for about two days and dropped really low the day I got my BFP. It is still low.


The last 2 days before this i have had a lot of creamy white cm. Did u also have that? I also get random cramps i suppose u could say, they make me go ow and then they are gone... happened like 3 times today. Other than that a few mild cramps on left side... all other symptoms subsided.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

wantingmybfp said:


> but soft and open means ovulation... right? that's all i'm looking for lol

Usually your cp is high soft and open just before and during ov.


----------



## aleas042809

ReadynWaiting said:


> wantingmybfp said:
> 
> 
> but soft and open means ovulation... right? that's all i'm looking for lol
> 
> Usually your cp is high soft and open just before and during ov.Click to expand...



It definitely is not open. Feels like when you put you lips curled over inside your mouth. Very closed. I also keep getting mild breast pains.


----------



## wantingmybfp

oh I give up


----------



## RedNinja

aleas042809 said:


> RedNinja said:
> 
> 
> Aleas I checked my CP daily and it was high and tilted for about two days and dropped really low the day I got my BFP. It is still low.
> 
> 
> The last 2 days before this i have had a lot of creamy white cm. Did u also have that? I also get random cramps i suppose u could say, they make me go ow and then they are gone... happened like 3 times today. Other than that a few mild cramps on left side... all other symptoms subsided.Click to expand...


Yes I still have creamy white cm so much it has soaked my underwear! I still have cramps. They go from dull and mild to a stabbing pain here and there..


----------



## aleas042809

RedNinja said:


> aleas042809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedNinja said:
> 
> 
> Aleas I checked my CP daily and it was high and tilted for about two days and dropped really low the day I got my BFP. It is still low.
> 
> 
> The last 2 days before this i have had a lot of creamy white cm. Did u also have that? I also get random cramps i suppose u could say, they make me go ow and then they are gone... happened like 3 times today. Other than that a few mild cramps on left side... all other symptoms subsided.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I still have creamy white cm so much it has soaked my underwear! I still have cramps. They go from dull and mild to a stabbing pain here and there..Click to expand...


Sorry for all the questions... but thank u! What cd/cd were u on when u got bfp?


----------



## kedwards1982

Theleons3 said:


> Venus13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theleons3 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I really need some input AF is due today - no sign or dymptom of her yet... So I decided to take a ppl randomly and it came back positive! Could this possibly mean pregnant!?!?! Any advice it input pleeeease as right now I am excited but don't want to be too excited
> 
> you mean a home pregnancy test? if its positive you are pregnant! some woman don't get any symptoms at all until 6 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I took a opk and it came up positive today and AF is due today? So I ran out and got digital ept and it said not pregnant- I truly feel devastated right now. :(Click to expand...


Actually I have read that if the OPK is positive and you are not near the ovulation time frame, then you could be pregnant. Because the hormones are similar to each other and sometimes when women have no pregnancy tests, they will use the OPK to test.


----------



## jmandrews

I have tried checking my CP before and I can't ever tell if it's open or closed; high or low. I'm not sure why but I must have short fingers because I can't reach. 

Did anyone see my post from earlier? Do you think I'm O a day early if I have a lot of EWCM and dull cramping? Or is this just leading up to O tomorrow?


----------



## Leinzlove

No way to know which one is the day unless you temp. I've had pains before, after, not at all. Each woman is different. But definitely you are fertile. BD! :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I second what leinzlove said...:sex:


----------



## jmandrews

Haha no worries we did that :) and will continue to

I temped and charted with my first. I just haven't yet because this is only my 2nd cycle TTC #2. I just felt that the first Tim I was stressing out more so thin time I'm trying just stay more relaxed and not read I to things too much. Also after having my DD she made my cycles become regular where before my cycles were every where. If i don't get my BFP after another month or so I'll probably start temping again :) 
Thanks though. We will continue BDing to make sure we time it right.


----------



## RedNinja

aleas042809 said:


> redninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aleas042809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redninja said:
> 
> 
> aleas i checked my cp daily and it was high and tilted for about two days and dropped really low the day i got my bfp. It is still low.
> 
> 
> the last 2 days before this i have had a lot of creamy white cm. Did u also have that? I also get random cramps i suppose u could say, they make me go ow and then they are gone... Happened like 3 times today. Other than that a few mild cramps on left side... All other symptoms subsided.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i still have creamy white cm so much it has soaked my underwear! I still have cramps. They go from dull and mild to a stabbing pain here and there..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry for all the questions... But thank u! What cd/cd were u on when u got bfp?Click to expand...

cd26


----------



## countrygirl3

linz143 said:


> Got my BFP this morning at 10 dpo!!
> 
> My wondfos were giving me ghost lines that had me questioning... Took an FRER and BAM! Showed up in less than a minute.

If I get my bfp this month I'll be due on Aug 22 and it's my 2nd cycle trying too! Congrats!


----------



## xMissChellex

congrats to all the ladies with their :bfp: :happydance:

FXd for all the 2ww'ers :thumbup:


----------



## meg0814

Wow, so many BFPS! Congrats ladies! 

AFM- it's 2 days past my official testing date, which means AF is 2 days late as well. I keep getting stark white BFNs though. I'm 99.9% sure they're accurate. My period has been a little late for the past 3 months which is weird because before that I was REALLY regular. I think it might have something to do with me gaining some weight during the last 3 months. So, time to hit the gym for me! And keep trying... on to the next cycle!


----------



## biscuitgal

Well, I'm 8DPO and I peed on a cheapie strip for kicks and of course, BFN.  Checking my last cycle I think I started spotting around now leading into my period so I'll see if I spot at all - hopefully not! This past year I've had some periods that didn't have any pre-emptive spotting so that doesn't really mean much... and I might actually get legit implantation bleeding so if I DO spot and it STOPS then it could mean something different anyway....

GOOD GRIEF!  hahahaha :D


----------



## aleas042809

Congrats to everyone with bfp's. :)


----------



## xnmd1

AF is a day late .. had a BFN yesterday. 

Had cramps today for the first time this cycle though so Im gueaaing AF is approaching in a day or two. 

My temp dropped just 0.1 this morning, so its on its way down now...

and my f%*king dog jumped in my face this morning and gave me a black eye.

soo.. im feeling very sookie today lol to say the least


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm 7dpo and trying so hard not to symptom spot because I know what I'm feeling can't be pregnancy related- at least not yet. I've had no symptoms up until today. Well last night I felt like I was going to throw up. I was in bed at 9:40. Fiancé got home from work around midnight and I woke up from smelling his chili and I wanted to barf everywhere- he was in the kitchen. This morning I had some twinges in my lowr abdomen and some back pain- but it's gone now. Hoping I'm not gearing up for AF. :(


----------



## MrsV1013

Good Morning Ladies!
New to the forum - currently in my TWW and over-analyzing every single little symptom.
O was on our 8 year anniversary, and the day after AF is due is Hubby's bday - how perfect would that be?!


----------



## LittleAurora

My nipples have been so sore, and my boobs have been really heavy and today I felt like the let down feeling while breastfeeding.

I took of my bra because they were hurting and gave a little rub better, but then there was breast milk (?) a cloudy substance from both nipples! 

Freaking out because Im only 4dpo

Any one else experienced the same?


----------



## xnmd1

aleas042809 said:


> Okay ladies... check my cp 2x today and both times it is now very high and TILTED? I have never had it be tilted before..... it has been high for 6 days or so... i keep getting bfn's though. Af due on sunday. PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK.. ive read this is an early pregnancy sign, but im unsure..

my cervix is tilted every morning when i wake up and then goes back to normal later in the day. idk if it has to do with the way i sleep or what but literally any time i check it first thing in the morning thats how it feels


----------



## buckeyegirl9

Well, AF came so its a BFN for me. Here's to hoping for January, I guess!


----------



## Ashley8806

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=41752

Alright ladies this is my 8dpo test I'm not sure I can see anything :(


----------



## LittleAurora

Im really sorry, I cant see anything


----------



## activelyttc13

hey guys yesterday I got a bfn on ic and frer after 2 days of very faint bfps, now this morning I think I got another faint bfp I am anywhere from 7dpo to 9 dpo what do you think
 



Attached Files:







100_18791.jpg
File size: 84.5 KB
Views: 39


----------



## wantingmybfp

its faint but I see it~!


----------



## aleas042809

activelyttc13 said:


> hey guys yesterday I got a bfn on ic and frer after 2 days of very faint bfps, now this morning I think I got another faint bfp I am anywhere from 7dpo to 9 dpo what do you think


Faint but i see it too.


----------



## StarBrites

Wondering if I can jump in on this bandwagon? I am currently 4dpo on cycle 2 of TTC #1. I will be testing for the first time on December 16th at 11dpo!


----------



## xMissChellex

activelyttc13 said:


> hey guys yesterday I got a bfn on ic and frer after 2 days of very faint bfps, now this morning I think I got another faint bfp I am anywhere from 7dpo to 9 dpo what do you think

what cd are you? and how long after testing did you take the picture?x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is that a dry test? It looks like a nasty indent to me. 7-9DPO is very early for a +! Fingers crossed for you though!


----------



## Lilblessing

Congrats again to the BFP's. Af due todays, instead thick discharge. I woke up with a headache which usually meams the wicked witch is on her way :( Please send baby dust my way!


----------



## Ashley1021

Lots and lots on baby dust! I'm testing Saturday! 11dpo


----------



## RedNinja

I think i may have had a chemical pregnancy? 3 BFP faint in the last 3 days with FMU. BFN this morning :(. Any suggestions? Still not out til AF shows but worried now.


----------



## aidensmommy1

RedNinja said:


> I think i may have had a chemical pregnancy? 3 BFP faint in the last 3 days with FMU. BFN this morning :(. Any suggestions? Still not out til AF shows but worried now.

did u use the same test? I had that happen when I was indeed pregnant w my son but I also had it happen with my chemical. Your in my prayers. I wish you the best of luck. If you need to talk at all u can send me a msg. My fingers are tightly crossed!!!! Baby dust!


----------



## RedNinja

aidensmommy1 said:


> RedNinja said:
> 
> 
> I think i may have had a chemical pregnancy? 3 BFP faint in the last 3 days with FMU. BFN this morning :(. Any suggestions? Still not out til AF shows but worried now.
> 
> did u use the same test? I had that happen when I was indeed pregnant w my son but I also had it happen with my chemical. Your in my prayers. I wish you the best of luck. If you need to talk at all u can send me a msg. My fingers are tightly crossed!!!! Baby dust!Click to expand...

Thank you! First Test was Dollar tree second two were FRER


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just got some answer tests and it says 5days before missed period and I'm 12dpo today...have any of u used this teat and get a bfp and how early? Thanks! Just kinda making a lil poll for myself lol


----------



## Little_one

AF was due today still no signs whatsoever. I just don't get what's happening now. Tested today and a BFN but I believe that I ovulated late. I just have no idea what is going on and it's driving me crazy!! 
When do you think is best to test I think if ovulation came late I am roughly around 9/10 DPO x


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> I just got some answer tests and it says 5days before missed period and I'm 12dpo today...have any of u used this teat and get a bfp and how early? Thanks! Just kinda making a lil poll for myself lol

In my experience. I tested negative at 9 dpo with the answer brand but got a positive at 10dpo with an frer. The 5 days thing is kind of a misnomer because they assume a 14 day LP with implantation happening 6dpo. Average implant occurs on 9dpo and then takes 4-5 days for a positive hpt. 



Little_one said:


> AF was due today still no signs whatsoever. I just don't get what's happening now. Tested today and a BFN but I believe that I ovulated late. I just have no idea what is going on and it's driving me crazy!!
> When do you think is best to test I think if ovulation came late I am roughly around 9/10 DPO x

I would wait until 14 dpo to test. If no positive wait a few more days and see if AF comes. If not, test again.


AFM: now that the day has really gotten going, I feel like crap. I am nauseous and really irritable. I yelled at the kids at work today.they are acting really crazy! I feel like I am going to start my period any second, although it shouldn't be here for 3-4 more days. My abdomen is also really sore. I have a headache, but it might just be from the day. My cervix has dropped quite low today too. (I know cp isn't the greatest measure of anything since it varies so much). I also had a dream about pirates, a foam bed, a decapitation and a falling fence........ Don't know what that was about.

At this point I feel like I am out of the running for December and should start planning for January.


----------



## Ashley1021

It's not over until the witch shows!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

^WSS


----------



## xnmd1

Well guys the spotting has started .. AF will be here in the morning.

Congrats to all the girls who got their Christmas BFPs.

Sorry to those who did not, maybe I will see you guys in a January thread and we will be lucky in the new year


----------



## linz143

aidensmommy1 said:


> I just got some answer tests and it says 5days before missed period and I'm 12dpo today...have any of u used this teat and get a bfp and how early? Thanks! Just kinda making a lil poll for myself lol

I used Answer last time and had a better result on an internet cheapie than on the Answer brand. At 11 dpo the line was so damn faint DH said he couldn't see it at all and didn't think I was pregnant. Used a digi at that point and it said pregnant. The IC at least showed a definite albeit VERY faint line.

This time around I skipped the Answer brand and got FRER. The IC showed something almost unseeable on 9 and 10 dpo, then 2 hours later took an FRER and it was this perfectly visible pink line at 10 dpo.


----------



## aidensmommy1

linz143 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I just got some answer tests and it says 5days before missed period and I'm 12dpo today...have any of u used this teat and get a bfp and how early? Thanks! Just kinda making a lil poll for myself lol
> 
> I used Answer last time and had a better result on an internet cheapie than on the Answer brand. At 11 dpo the line was so damn faint DH said he couldn't see it at all and didn't think I was pregnant. Used a digi at that point and it said pregnant. The IC at least showed a definite albeit VERY faint line.
> 
> This time around I skipped the Answer brand and got FRER. The IC showed something almost unseeable on 9 and 10 dpo, then 2 hours later took an FRER and it was this perfectly visible pink line at 10 dpo.Click to expand...

idk what's going on with both my frer's and answers. I keep getting a 2nd line that appears right when control does about except its so light I cant tell if there's color!!! But I've had this line show up no matter which brand it is on EVERYbtest in the past 3days (4tests bcuz a friend gave me free left overs plus I'm a poas aholic this time of month! Lol) These tests are driving me nuts! I have a digi for Thurs if AF doesn't show. Thanks for the reply! =)


----------



## Leinzlove

RedNinja: It might not mean anything. It's early yet. Try to stay positive even though its hard. :hugs:

LittleOne: That's a wonderful sign. I hope the :witch: has the best reasons for staying away.

My testing: My BFPs have Came like this
Pg 1: 10dpo FMU FRER
Pg 2: 9dpo PM FRER
Pg 3: 8dpo PM FRER
Pg 4: 9dpo PM FRER
Pg 5: 8dpo FMU IC

(It has been for me when IC is positive... FRER is positive. This time I'm not going to take a FRER. When AF is late I have a digi. I also have a 12 day LP normally so I think that's why my BFPs have came earlier. It all depends on so many factors. You surely aren't out unless the witch arrives.)

Bring on the Christmas BFPs!


----------



## Leinzlove

THAT MEANS YOU ARE PREGNANT! ANY LINE MAKES A POSITIVE! Eeeeek! CONGRATS!


----------



## LoveKin

So I am officially in my first ever TWW at 3 DPO!!! :happydance:I'm so anxious! I am going to try not to over analyze every symptom but it's inevitable for me as I get closer to testing.

And congratulations to those with the BFPs!! You all give me hope :)


----------



## Little_one

Still no sign of the witch today!! Tested with FRER and FMU this morning but still negative going to wait until Friday/Saturday when the OH is home and try again.

If we are pregnant will be amazing as this was month 1! 

Really hoping for us all xxx


----------



## Theleons3

Well you can count me out. AF hasn't started but this is an extremely long cycle for me. Ff has me 3 days past ovulation and she has been out of town for two weeks already :( so there's no way unless immaculate conception lol. 

Thank you see y'all on January thread!! I am amazed at all the bfps! What a wonderful Christmas present!!


----------



## Jrepp

Tested this morning at 10dpo and it was negative. Not going to retest until Saturday or Sunday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Lindreed

I think I ovulate today/ tomorrow ! Opks look great and they slot progressed ( I'm a first timer ) :)!! So lots of bd but the pre seed hasn't arrived yet... Hoping it shows up in the mail today and that if it doesn't, ill never have to use it !!


----------



## biscuitgal

Tested neg on a cheapie strip 9DPO - spotted a little this morning when wiping. My temp spiked up some more today, but in my last two cycles I spotted into AF for several days so I'm thinking I'm out - although I know it could be different this time. :/


----------



## xMissChellex

Jrepp said:


> Tested this morning at 10dpo and it was negative. Not going to retest until Saturday or Sunday.

i got a neg today as well at 10dpo. heres hoping its just too early to test x


----------



## activelyttc13

Ok heres another test with a faint line camenup within 5 mins hopefully yall can see it, r these justs evaps or does it take a long time to show progression, I am about 8-10 dpo and on cd 27, what do u think
 



Attached Files:







022_opt.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Lindreed

Looks good !!!!


----------



## Ashley8806

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=41806 heres my 9 dpo test top i s apple juice bottom is me.


----------



## xMissChellex

activelyttc13 said:


> Ok heres another test with a faint line camenup within 5 mins hopefully yall can see it, r these justs evaps or does it take a long time to show progression, I am about 8-10 dpo and on cd 27, what do u think

i would say have a look at the tests you posted from 3dpo which were evaps. if your new lines look like that id suggest getting different tests x


----------



## activelyttc13

So ive been pregnant before and I do not get pregnancy symptoms ie ive never had morning sickness or crampjng so I never really know unless a test comes up pos, however the night before last I had a wave of nausea come over me, ive been having horrible nausea ever since I can barely eat my husband even noticed, my hubby and girls were sick like a week ago so im assuming its thats but it just wont go away I still feel very nauseous what do u think


----------



## aleas042809

activelyttc13 said:


> So ive been pregnant before and I do not get pregnancy symptoms ie ive never had morning sickness or crampjng so I never really know unless a test comes up pos, however the night before last I had a wave of nausea come over me, ive been having horrible nausea ever since I can barely eat my husband even noticed, my hubby and girls were sick like a week ago so im assuming its thats but it just wont go away I still feel very nauseous what do u think



If your pregnant, then your just being pregnant and having morning sickness. Or it could be that your kids were just sick and now you have it as that happens to us moms... i wouldnt be discouraged. I was just praying for morning sickness, lol. If i have morning sickness then i know im pg. Lol. So just wait it out a few days and if you dont feel better and are unsure if your okay or not, consult your doctor.. but i think its morning sickness :) every pregnancy is different.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Im 13dpo today and I took ANOTHER answer test this a.m and AGAIN the same libe immediately appears (has been doing this on both FRER and Answer) except I SILL cant tell if there's color! I'm not getting myself excited over it bcuz maybe they're evaps..who knows but I've never had evaps show up this quick any other cycle especially on these tests. We'll see. I'm feeling a little out today but trying to remain positive. Ive had a splitting headache since yesterday a.m and it hasn't gotten ANY better! And I feel really pukey, probably from the headache or maybe late implantation?! =) that'd be a miracle! I'm going to just use my digi if AF doesn't show tomorrow because these line tests are driving me crazy! The lines im getting u can see clearly but just can't really tell if there's color! I hate evaps!! Ive been having SOME mild AF type cramping and it feels like she could arrive any moment but who knows! My fingers are crossed so hard! I soo very badly want to join you ladies with a BFP this month! If not, Ill O around Christmas and hopefully a miracle will happen!... If it hasn't already of course! =) im praying for all of us who are still waiting on our *sticky* BFP's! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Ashley8806

Here's the actual picture, better than clicking on a link :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131211_093628.jpg
File size: 95.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lindreed

Ok my opk is blazing positive so now ladies is it ok late to bd? We have every night since af left because my cycles are so short. Now today it's wow... So strong on the opk. If we bd tonight is there still a chance or should we have bd this morning too !?!? I hope we still have time if we be tonight like twice lol !!?? Opinions?? How Lon after the positive do we have ??


----------



## Ashley8806

Definitely a chance!!! Sounds like perfect timing to me :)


----------



## biscuitgal

Lindreed - the LH surge happens PRIOR to ovulation, so after a blazing positive you my O later that day or the next day or in some cases even 2 days later depending on when you've tested and when you O (like maybe you tested in the afternoon and O early morning 2 days later. But most likely the next day - SO BD AWAY!


----------



## Krippy

Can you change my test date to the 24th please? BF is messing with my cycles and my O pains 2 weeks ago were obviously false as I didn't get a BFP or AF. I believe I could have ovulated last night when I was actually expecting my period. We BDd just in case! :) Fingers crossed!


----------



## tracdesi

I am so excited, I'm 6dpo and had a big temp dip this morning!! I hope, hope, hope it means something good!!!


----------



## activelyttc13

So I posted the test I took this morning I could see the line this is after it dried it is darker, is this an evap or is it really getting darker when do u think I could use frer
 



Attached Files:







033_opt.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Lindreed

Thank you both so much !! It's so fantastic to have replies so full of info so quickly !!! :) much appreciated. I was about to call hubby home from work ;) but... I guess I can wait :p


----------



## brunettebimbo

activelyttc13 said:


> So I posted the test I took this morning I could see the line this is after it dried it is darker, is this an evap or is it really getting darker when do u think I could use frer

I can see it. If your getting lines on ICs you usually can get them on a FRER too. Good Luck!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Activelyttc- def see that line but I agree that you should try a frer. Gl


----------



## jmandrews

You send have a chance!!! Good luck!!!

I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday. I was cramping yesterday and the day before and tons of EWCM. Today no EWCM or cramps. FX'd!!! :) we will BD a couple more times to make sure though. Baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

Actively: That's most likely a BFP. Take more IC to see if you get a line! Or FRER! :)


----------



## activelyttc13

Thanks girls hubby poas'd lol cause he knew i was doubting them and wanted to show me otherwise how sweet, anyways his came out stark white ill post a pic soon


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Actively!

KRIPPY: OMG! The Christmas BFP is yours for the taking! I just know theres a little bean working on its journey to snuggle in tight.


----------



## Little_one

I'm hoping to get a BFP so bad - AF is 2 days late ... And it's never late! 

Still BFN's though. God help me, waiting is torturous! X


----------



## activelyttc13

ok so top test is the one hubby poas'd on, middle is one I just took after 5 hr hold and top is this mornings, when I wiped during second test I had a little red, im lost, what do you think? do evaps come up no matter what?
 



Attached Files:







025.JPG
File size: 140.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Leinzlove

activelyttc13 said:


> ok so top test is the one hubby poas'd on, middle is one I just took after 5 hr hold and top is this mornings, when I wiped during second test I had a little red, im lost, what do you think? do evaps come up no matter what?

Looks good to me! :) :) :) Congrats! How many dpo are you?


----------



## activelyttc13

idk 8-10 I think, I got a somewhat pos opk on cd 17-cd19 today is cd 27


----------



## Leinzlove

activelyttc13 said:


> idk 8-10 I think, I got a somewhat pos opk on cd 17-cd19 today is cd 27

Looks good. Go to my TTC journal (link in signature). You can see my tests. I'm 11dpo today.


----------



## toasty6

This is the afternoon of 12 DPO and my wondfo's finally came today... Think this is an evap or the real deal?! Showed up after about 4-5 minutes, and the instructions say to read at 5 minutes... I don't want to waste any more tests until I can get FMU tomorrow but I couldn't wait to do one this afternoon when they came!

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u424/slclough6/BEB176BD-9CAB-45C8-8993-0A5F2ED6E22D_zpskgt7muvw.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Looks positive to me! Take another test and you'll know for sure!


----------



## kit603

I see it! Looks like a BFP to me, hope you get a nice clear line with FMU tomorrow! :D


----------



## toasty6

I caved and did another one with the same sample and it looks exactly the same!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations! You are pregnant! :) :) :)


----------



## toasty6

Ahh!! I hope so! I want a nice dark line so I don't feel like I'm looking for something that maaaaybe isn't there, so hopefully in the mornings to come I can get some darker progressions!


----------



## Leinzlove

Its there! Any line is a BFP! But its going to be fun watching it get darker. :)


----------



## toasty6

Yes! Here's the negative effect on it.

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u424/slclough6/545C42BE-2A20-4603-94F5-82DFAF4AD9E7_zpscwkzvkjg.jpg


----------



## biscuitgal

That's a beauuuutiful line, toasty! I'm envious! :) <3


----------



## Leinzlove

It's there! I see if plain as day. Believe! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

biscuitgal said:


> That's a beauuuutiful line, toasty! I'm envious! :) <3

I can't wait to see yours! Have you started testing?


----------



## toasty6

I'm so excited I am in tears. Please oh please let this work!!! I can't wait to tell hubby but he will probably say he can't see anything lol


----------



## Leinzlove

My DH is the same. But its real... :) :) :)


----------



## WDWJess

Hi can you please add me for December 28th.

Baby dust to everyone x


----------



## biscuitgal

Leinzlove said:


> biscuitgal said:
> 
> 
> That's a beauuuutiful line, toasty! I'm envious! :) <3
> 
> I can't wait to see yours! Have you started testing?Click to expand...

I actually tested yesterday and today, but I'm only 9DPO. Nothing yet, but that doesn't mean much. I'm more worried about the fact that I started some spotting today. :/


----------



## CharmedKirsty

biscuitgal said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biscuitgal said:
> 
> 
> That's a beauuuutiful line, toasty! I'm envious! :) <3
> 
> I can't wait to see yours! Have you started testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually tested yesterday and today, but I'm only 9DPO. Nothing yet, but that doesn't mean much. I'm more worried about the fact that I started some spotting today. :/Click to expand...

It's not over until the witch appears.


----------



## biscuitgal

CharmedKirsty said:


> I actually tested yesterday and today, but I'm only 9DPO. Nothing yet, but that doesn't mean much. I'm more worried about the fact that I started some spotting today. :/

It's not over until the witch appears.[/QUOTE]

I know, I'm not completely giving up hope, but this happened in my last two cycles with no success so I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst, too...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats toasty!


----------



## Ashley8806

Heres my FRER. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







20131211_120140.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 34









IMG_20131211_120338.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 33


----------



## biscuitgal

Ashley... I see SOMETHING! -_- *squinting*


----------



## Ashley8806

lol thanks :) there's something, just hope it gets darker soon :)


----------



## Future Mom

Congratulations and good luck, Toasty!!! :happydance:


----------



## toasty6

Thanks everyone! It makes me really relieved that everyone thinks it's a BFP!


----------



## Krippy

I think I see something too Ashley! Squinting along with Biscuit!


----------



## Jbbsturm

I'm feeling very anxious waiting for ovulation. I was hoping for a positive opk today but they're still not dark enough. After ttc for 6 months I would really like to be pregnant on Christmas.


----------



## Jbbsturm

Btw my chart is all messed up


----------



## activelyttc13

So im getting concerned ive been having bad nausea and slight intermittent cramps for past 2 days now I am slightly spotting red when I check cp I got a darker what i thought was bfp i am on cd 27 maybe 8-10 dpo what do u think?


----------



## biscuitgal

activelyttc13 said:


> So im getting concerned ive been having bad nausea and slight intermittent cramps for past 2 days now I am slightly spotting red when I check cp I got a darker what i thought was bfp i am on cd 27 maybe 8-10 dpo what do u think?

Sounds like you might be going into AF... sounds short for a Luteal Phase, but if you're not sure about your O date maybe. Otherwise it COULD be implantation bleeding, but usually that is dark or brownish, not bright red.


----------



## Little_one

Really hope we all get our BFP's - going out and getting some tests tomorrow!!! Really hoping the nasty witch doesn't show her face though :( Cramping away and started to feel a little deflated now! Nothing showing on any tests either. Booo!! 

Congrats on the BFP the negative really shows the line !! So exciting x


----------



## Little_one

The cramps are more up in toward my belly button!! Not normal AF cramps. All this sign spotting think i am going baby crazy!!!


----------



## Jbbsturm

I've decided that I can't symptom spot anymore. I have had every possible symptom in the last few months and none of them have ended in a BFP. I'm convinced that the month I don't have any symptoms will be the month that I am pregnant. Good luck everyone. This has been a really lucky thread so far. Lets keep it up!


----------



## biscuitgal

Jbbsturm said:


> I've decided that I can't symptom spot anymore. I have had every possible symptom in the last few months and none of them have ended in a BFP. I'm convinced that the month I don't have any symptoms will be the month that I am pregnant. Good luck everyone. This has been a really lucky thread so far. Lets keep it up!

I feel the same way! So far this month, no symptoms? I mean other than gas (well who doesn't have gas sometimes) and now the slight bit of spotting. But nothing by way of other stuff.


----------



## Leinzlove

biscuitgal said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biscuitgal said:
> 
> 
> That's a beauuuutiful line, toasty! I'm envious! :) <3
> 
> I can't wait to see yours! Have you started testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually tested yesterday and today, but I'm only 9DPO. Nothing yet, but that doesn't mean much. I'm more worried about the fact that I started some spotting today. :/Click to expand...

I hope the spotting is implantation! That would be a wonderful sign! :hugs:

Ashley: That is how my 8dpo BFP came about! I'd take another to see if you get another line like it. Or... wait! Either way the next test should give you your answer! :)


----------



## biscuitgal

I hope so Leinz! I've had some spotting in past cycles that didn't amount to a BFP, but hey it can always change!


----------



## Leinzlove

biscuit: As have I, hun. But one time out of 5, it was IB! :) I hope it ends up that way for you!

Little One: NO WITCH! :) :) Hoping she has the most wonderful of reasons for staying away.

Actively: I thought that was a BFP. Hang in there... let the bleeding have no flow. :hugs:


----------



## biscuitgal

Leinzlove said:


> biscuit: As have I, hun. But one time out of 5, it was IB! :) I hope it ends up that way for you!

THIS IS THE BEST THING I'VE READ ALL DAY! <3 :hugs:


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks hun :flower: just started some af like cramps... not due till next tues tho. Hope its not a bad sign :(



Leinzlove said:


> biscuitgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biscuitgal said:
> 
> 
> That's a beauuuutiful line, toasty! I'm envious! :) <3
> 
> I can't wait to see yours! Have you started testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually tested yesterday and today, but I'm only 9DPO. Nothing yet, but that doesn't mean much. I'm more worried about the fact that I started some spotting today. :/Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the spotting is implantation! That would be a wonderful sign! :hugs:
> 
> Ashley: That is how my 8dpo BFP came about! I'd take another to see if you get another line like it. Or... wait! Either way the next test should give you your answer! :)Click to expand...


----------



## Little_one

Hating the waiting and no sign on any test of a BFP - what tests do you find best girls? 
Going out tomorrow to get myself some hahah! Really hoping there's a reason behind the witch staying away. My OH is getting very excited at the thought already hahaha. 

Much love & baby dust to all x


----------



## Little_one

Oh Ashley I have been cramping for the past 4/5 days now, so if I get a BFP I'm putting it down to that. When I had my daughter I had horrid cramping until about 14 weeks x


----------



## Ashley8806

Little_one said:


> Oh Ashley I have been cramping for the past 4/5 days now, so if I get a BFP I'm putting it down to that. When I had my daughter I had horrid cramping until about 14 weeks x

I remember some with the other two but I can't help but feel a bit discouraged. This is a bit diff than af bc of bad back ache, breasts sore, nausea, etc. Fx for both of us!


----------



## biscuitgal

Little_one - seems to be the consensus on the boards is that First Response Early Result is the most accurate! :) Avoid those tests with blue dye if possible because they are more prone to evap lines.


----------



## Jokerette

I'm out for this cycle, AF came last week. But I think I might be able to squeek one more test in before the new year. *Can you move my name from December 7 to December 31?* :)


----------



## Little_one

Done a FRER this morning with FMU maybe it's just gonna be a few more days wait for me! Oh the deepest joys. Hahah.

What us ladies put ourselves through! I don't want to get my hopes up though. I'm sure you all get that but it's so hard.
We didn't even try this month we were starting from after this missing period haha x


----------



## Little_one

Jokerette said:


> I'm out for this cycle, AF came last week. But I think I might be able to squeek one more test in before the new year. *Can you move my name from December 7 to December 31?* :)

Good luck for your NYE testing! What a fab way to enter a new year that would be x


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ashley8806 said:


> Heres my FRER. What do you guys think?

congrats!! this excites me bcuz my frers have been driving me nuts and have looked just like that the past 3days. I can just barely see it so ive been scared to get excited thinking maybe its some how an immediate evap. Idk. Im praying urs gets darker and hopefully we both get our *sticky* bfps! I def think you've got it from the looks of the pics. I cant tell If mine r really pink or if I'm imagining bcuz its so light! Tons of baby dust to you!!! Keep me posted! =)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Can you please move me to testing December 17th :) I will be 10 DPO. And I cannot wait until 12 DPO LOL.


----------



## Ashley8806

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> Heres my FRER. What do you guys think?
> 
> congrats!! this excites me bcuz my frers have been driving me nuts and have looked just like that the past 3days. I can just barely see it so ive been scared to get excited thinking maybe its some how an immediate evap. Idk. Im praying urs gets darker and hopefully we both get our *sticky* bfps! I def think you've got it from the looks of the pics. I cant tell If mine r really pink or if I'm imagining bcuz its so light! Tons of baby dust to you!!! Keep me posted! =)Click to expand...

Aww thanks hun!! I have everything crossed for you to get your :bfp: , hopefully we will both be getting our Christmas presents early :hugs: I'm so skeptical b/c I had a bad experience w/ getting faint lines that weren't real lines on answer brand and hope this is the real deal. Those looked more gray, this one looks pink (I think, it's so faint lol) and has stayed where the others faded away.


----------



## Leinzlove

Here is how mine started. Look how faint...

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2513_zps85445924.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

If you test early... they most likely will be light. It's going to take a bit for baby to get snug.


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks hun :) Just hoping it's not the same heartbreak I had last month. Congrats!!


----------



## Ashley8806

I just made the mistake of taking a IC :blush: and swear I see something too... I think I'm going crazy.
 



Attached Files:







20131211_210638-1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 14









IMG_20131211_090900.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## activelyttc13

so I think im out just started bleeding a little heavier, im so confused could they all be evaps even though dh's came out stark white, only evaps on mine? idk im only like 8-10 dpo, any chance it could still stick?


----------



## jmandrews

Hoping I O'd already because DH wasn't able to finish the deed tonight :( bummer. Not sure why. Maybe BDing more than we normally do. Praying the BDing we did was enough to get a BFP. Now for the TWW. :dust:


----------



## LoveThyBully

Hello All! Testing in 2 days! Hoping for that BFP! AF is due on the 14th. But today, 3 days before AF, I am pretty sure I implanted!! Praying for that BFP! Baby dust to all :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Ashley: It's a BFP! I see it! :)

Actively: I have no answers. I don't know. :hugs:

JmAndrews: Way to wear him out! I think you got it. It just takes once. Millions of swimmers fighting to get the egg. :)

LoveThyBully: So exciting! You're about to see your BFP! This is one lucky thread!


----------



## Lovelymo79

And I'm out. Good luck to all and congrats to all the BFPs!


----------



## Leinzlove

LovelyMo: I hope this brand new cycle is the one. :hugs:


----------



## biscuitgal

Omg omg omg

 



Attached Files:







BFPDPO10.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ashley8806 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> Heres my FRER. What do you guys think?
> 
> congrats!! this excites me bcuz my frers have been driving me nuts and have looked just like that the past 3days. I can just barely see it so ive been scared to get excited thinking maybe its some how an immediate evap. Idk. Im praying urs gets darker and hopefully we both get our *sticky* bfps! I def think you've got it from the looks of the pics. I cant tell If mine r really pink or if I'm imagining bcuz its so light! Tons of baby dust to you!!! Keep me posted! =)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks hun!! I have everything crossed for you to get your :bfp: , hopefully we will both be getting our Christmas presents early :hugs: I'm so skeptical b/c I had a bad experience w/ getting faint lines that weren't real lines on answer brand and hope this is the real deal. Those looked more gray, this one looks pink (I think, it's so faint lol) and has stayed where the others faded away.Click to expand...

that's exactly how I feel! I need to just use my digi. If AF doesn't show today, the digi will be put into use! =) my fingers couldn't cross any tighter if I tried!


----------



## biscuitgal

You guys see that, right?!?


----------



## aidensmommy1

biscuitgal said:


> You guys see that, right?!?

I def do! Without even blowing the pic up (on my little phone) yay! Congrats!!! =)


----------



## biscuitgal

I'm feeling so shocked and skeptical right now.... -_- hahahaha I mean really?!? :D :O :wacko:


----------



## Laelani

After 2 miscarriages here I am again in the 2ww. Praying that Santa will grace us with a baby this year!!! I am testing around the 26th. Maybe trying a FRER a few days before. Good luck and :dust: to you all and congrats to all the :bfp: so far!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

biscuitgal said:


> I'm feeling so shocked and skeptical right now.... -_- hahahaha I mean really?!? :D :O :wacko:

lol ill be feeling the same way about my bfp when it happens. It's so amazing to know there's a little life beginning inside you! Have a H&H 9months!! (I def see color to ur line incase ur doubting that at all =]) I'm so happy for all of you! We'll see if AF visits me today or not soon here! Fingers crossed she doesn't!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No squinting on that one, biscuit :happydance:


----------



## calilove77

Could you please put me down for December 18th? Praying for a BFP this month!!!! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Ashley8806 said:


> I just made the mistake of taking a IC :blush: and swear I see something too... I think I'm going crazy.

I think i might see something too... FX!


----------



## Little_one

Tested again still nothing ! Yet 3 days late. Pray for me girls! 

Good luck girls c


----------



## Jokerette

biscuitgal said:


> Omg omg omg

congrats!!!!


----------



## Lindreed

jmandrews said:


> You send have a chance!!! Good luck!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday. I was cramping yesterday and the day before and tons of EWCM. Today no EWCM or cramps. FX'd!!! :) we will BD a couple more times to make sure though. Baby dust to all!! :dust:

Exciting !! We will be progressing closely !! Fx for you !!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay Biscuit!


----------



## Nini Lopez

Woohoo biscuit!!


----------



## Lindreed

Biscuit congrats !!!!! So exciting !! That's a positive for sure :)


----------



## Krippy

biscuitgal said:


> Omg omg omg

BFP!!!! Congrats Biscuit! I knew that dip meant implantation! Whooooohooooo! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I kno normally they say the cervix gets high when Prego so now I'm feeling more out. Ive been checking my CP for 6months daily and ive NEVER EVER felt it so low. I'm sorry TMI but its so low that its like right there at the vaginal opening?! What the heck! Sooo confused. AF is due today but norm my cp is more med the day AF starts. I searched low cervix bcuz I got nervous after checking this a.m and there were articles with alot of women saying theirs were jus about 1/2inch past the vaginal opening in early pregnancy and it stayed that way until 10-18wk pregnant for the women i read about and that's exactly how low mine is today. So the only thing making me feel in is that this is soooo not normal for me! When I was pregnant 6yrs ago I didn't even know I could chk my cervix so I cant go off of that pregnancy lol. Can any of you moms out there recall your cervix being lower then ever before u got ur bfp in a previous pregnancy? Plz let me know! Thanks ladies! Ur all so great! =) I'm very lucky to have such wonderful support!!! Tons of baby dust!


----------



## Little_one

I can't help with cervical positioning unfortunately Hun, but just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world. 

I have spoken to my doctors and they have asked me to test again Saturday see what happens and if still not showing positive then they'll do bloods on Monday for me hopefully &#55357;&#56833; AF is 3 days late feel like I'm going mad. May have ovulated later and not be as far gone as I thought, if this is a BFN then I am 100% buying OPK's!!x


----------



## Rhapsodi

I'm praying for a BFP this month too! I'm due to test 12/24. Th s would be the best Christmas gift ever!


----------



## aidensmommy1

RedNinja said:


> Aleas I checked my CP daily and it was high and tilted for about two days and dropped really low the day I got my BFP. It is still low.

well I just found one person who can relate! Lol maybe ill get my bfp today since my cervix has dropped lower than I have EVER EVER felt it before. Its not normal for me at all the day AF is due. The day of AF I norm have a more medium CP but today is far from that. Its like lower than low!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Little_one said:


> I can't help with cervical positioning unfortunately Hun, but just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world.
> 
> I have spoken to my doctors and they have asked me to test again Saturday see what happens and if still not showing positive then they'll do bloods on Monday for me hopefully &#65533;&#65533; AF is 3 days late feel like I'm going mad. May have ovulated later and not be as far gone as I thought, if this is a BFN then I am 100% buying OPK's!!x

I hear ya! I didn't temp or use opks this past cycle bcuz of stress but in going to do both if I dont get my bfp this cycle. Ive never temp before so I may need some of the expert advice from all the ladies on here! My fingers are crossed so hard that my bfp will be here tonight/tomorrow. AF STAY AWAY! lol baby dust to you!!


----------



## aleas042809

I second what aidensmommy says! I see it! I see it!


----------



## Jrepp

Biscuit - I definitely see the line! Congratulations. Hopefully I'll be right there with you


----------



## biscuitgal

Thanks everyone!

Fx for you, Jrepp! <3

And for EVERYONE!
:dust:


----------



## aleas042809

Biscuit is your cp high or low?


----------



## Ashley8806

Biscuit I see it too!

I'm having some pretty bad cramps. Feeling out this month :( Even though I have such spot on pregnancy symptoms...I'm confused


----------



## aidensmommy1

biscuitgal said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Fx for you, Jrepp! <3
> 
> And for EVERYONE!
> :dust:

how many days ago did u post about ur implantation dip? Jw bout how many days until ur positive test lol AF is due today, I should just be relaxing and waiting but noooo I have to symptom spot like crazy on the last day every single cycle but my CP being lower then low kinda has my hopes up. I'm so nervous today!


----------



## biscuitgal

aleas042809 said:


> Biscuit is your cp high or low?

Just checked this out for you guys - don't you feel special? haha

It's fairly high - not as high as possible, but higher than medium I'd say.


----------



## biscuitgal

aidensmommy1 said:


> how many days ago did u post about ur implantation dip? Jw bout how many days until ur positive test lol AF is due today, I should just be relaxing and waiting but noooo I have to symptom spot like crazy on the last day every single cycle but my CP being lower then low kinda has my hopes up. I'm so nervous today!

I had a bit of a dip about 3 days ago :) You can see my chart in my signature if you want to examine it more closely.


----------



## aleas042809

biscuitgal said:


> aleas042809 said:
> 
> 
> Biscuit is your cp high or low?
> 
> Just checked this out for you guys - don't you feel special? haha
> 
> It's fairly high - not as high as possible, but higher than medium I'd say.Click to expand...



Thank u! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> Biscuit is your cp high or low?

lol we r asking the same thing, just opposite. Too funny. And no matter what answer we both get, it could be good for both. I just read a HUGE article on CP and how usually you'll get a bfp before your CP really changes due to pregnancy but it says if its out of the norm for you and your a regular CP checker, then the position being out of norm for us can be an indicator but u just can't know until that positive comes. I hope this article is right bcuz if so, our cervix's may be trying to send us a wonderful message! Ha ha! I cant wait until we just know! If not, ill be right here with you until it does happen! cyber buddies for life LOL. (I'm in a giggly mood after reading that article if u can't tell plus I kno ur down so I had to make u laugh some how =) lol)


----------



## aidensmommy1

biscuitgal said:


> aleas042809 said:
> 
> 
> Biscuit is your cp high or low?
> 
> Just checked this out for you guys - don't you feel special? haha
> 
> It's fairly high - not as high as possible, but higher than medium I'd say.Click to expand...

lol thank u! I feel special indeed! =) lol you ladies r the best!


----------



## Krippy

Got some giggles going on here don't we?! Lol
My cervix in pregnancy is always unreachable but it is medium regularly. I know it is time for me to take a test when my cervix takes a vacay and I can't seem to find between it being high and my vaginal walls are swollen and puffy. Hope that helps but I have a sneaking suspicion that everyone and their cervix are different! GL!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Krippy said:


> Got some giggles going on here don't we?! Lol
> My cervix in pregnancy is always unreachable but it is medium regularly. I know it is time for me to take a test when my cervix takes a vacay and I can't seem to find between it being high and my vaginal walls are swollen and puffy. Hope that helps but I have a sneaking suspicion that everyone and their cervix are different! GL!

they sure are diff! Normally I dont get excited over what mines doing but this time it is soooo out of the norm that I cant help but get a little excited lol. Hopefully mines a late riser! =) thank u for ur help!


----------



## Krippy

Yep...anything out of the norm is amazingly fun to symptom spot with! At lease we keep each other occupied in the 2WW! ;)


----------



## aleas042809

aidensmommy1 said:


> aleas042809 said:
> 
> 
> Biscuit is your cp high or low?
> 
> lol we r asking the same thing, just opposite. Too funny. And no matter what answer we both get, it could be good for both. I just read a HUGE article on CP and how usually you'll get a bfp before your CP really changes due to pregnancy but it says if its out of the norm for you and your a regular CP checker, then the position being out of norm for us can be an indicator but u just can't know until that positive comes. I hope this article is right bcuz if so, our cervix's may be trying to send us a wonderful message! Ha ha! I cant wait until we just know! If not, ill be right here with you until it does happen! cyber buddies for life LOL. (I'm in a giggly mood after reading that article if u can't tell plus I kno ur down so I had to make u laugh some how =) lol)Click to expand...



Hey girl! How are ypu feeling? Well a quick update on my cp, lol. Mine is stilllllll the same way.... very high, tilted, and very closed. Idk its weird. I have to push just to feel my cp.. tmi, i know. Lol. I was getting ready to poas but i couldnt hold my pee long enough to get the package open, lol. If i wouldnt have pee'd exactly that moment i would have been ringing out my undies for the pee. Lol. Aidensmommy did u do your digital yet? If not, you def should! Especially since af is due today for u. :) i really think you got it though! No way those were all evaps. ive been waiting so anxiously! Lol. Ill update my cd's soon, as i havent posted it in a few days... id really like some opinions on it :) u ladies keep me sane! Lol. Ohhhh ill be waiting to get some updates! Gl ladies.


----------



## aleas042809

Krippy said:


> Got some giggles going on here don't we?! Lol
> My cervix in pregnancy is always unreachable but it is medium regularly. I know it is time for me to take a test when my cervix takes a vacay and I can't seem to find between it being high and my vaginal walls are swollen and puffy. Hope that helps but I have a sneaking suspicion that everyone and their cervix are different! GL!


Mine is high, and tilted... did your tilt when pg? Mine has never been tilted. And im the same as aidensmommy with my 1st pregnancy i didnt know how to check my cp 4.5 years ago, lol. :dohh:


----------



## newlywed2013

Vibrates me congrats to all the bfps! 

6 or 7 dpo for me. Absolutely nothing out of the ordinary. I guess we will see. Af is due the 20th and I am leaving on a week vacation the 21st. 


Baby dust to all!


edit; um apparently my auto correct decided that 'congrats ' was going to be vibrates me congrats.... facepalm.


----------



## biscuitgal

Mine is also tilted, btw.


----------



## aleas042809

biscuitgal said:


> Mine is also tilted, btw.


When did you notice yours was tilted? I believe i noticed it 5 days ago... had 3 bfn's, af due Sunday


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aleas042809 said:
> 
> 
> Biscuit is your cp high or low?
> 
> lol we r asking the same thing, just opposite. Too funny. And no matter what answer we both get, it could be good for both. I just read a HUGE article on CP and how usually you'll get a bfp before your CP really changes due to pregnancy but it says if its out of the norm for you and your a regular CP checker, then the position being out of norm for us can be an indicator but u just can't know until that positive comes. I hope this article is right bcuz if so, our cervix's may be trying to send us a wonderful message! Ha ha! I cant wait until we just know! If not, ill be right here with you until it does happen! cyber buddies for life LOL. (I'm in a giggly mood after reading that article if u can't tell plus I kno ur down so I had to make u laugh some how =) lol)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girl! How are ypu feeling? Well a quick update on my cp, lol. Mine is stilllllll the same way.... very high, tilted, and very closed. Idk its weird. I have to push just to feel my cp.. tmi, i know. Lol. I was getting ready to poas but i couldnt hold my pee long enough to get the package open, lol. If i wouldnt have pee'd exactly that moment i would have been ringing out my undies for the pee. Lol. Aidensmommy did u do your digital yet? If not, you def should! Especially since af is due today for u. :) i really think you got it though! No way those were all evaps. ive been waiting so anxiously! Lol. Ill update my cd's soon, as i havent posted it in a few days... id really like some opinions on it :) u ladies keep me sane! Lol. Ohhhh ill be waiting to get some updates! Gl ladies.Click to expand...

I haven't used it YET only because I was waiting to see if AF showed in the a.m like norm but so far no sign of it =) knock on wood!!! So now I'm trying to drink as little as possible (but I've been sooo thirsty and HOT!) and probably within another hr or 2 I should be able to get a good amount of SMU to test with. I'm sp scared to actually see the words No. Its heartbreaking so that's another reason I've been hesitating to do it lol. It'll be done soon my dear!


----------



## biscuitgal

I wouldn't put too much stock in my tilted cervix - my uterus is often tilted.  It's been tilted. hahahaha. :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> biscuitgal said:
> 
> 
> Mine is also tilted, btw.
> 
> 
> When did you notice yours was tilted? I believe i noticed it 5 days ago... had 3 bfn's, af due SundayClick to expand...

oh when u told me urs was tilted, I was thinking "bent" for some reason. Mine usually tilts to the left almost all month long. Alot of women say when they aren't ovulating, their cervix either picks the right or left side to lean towards to keep it out of the "way". Mine is actually like dead center as well as low and usually its tilted to the left and medium the day of AF. gosh I cant wait until I have to pee again! Lol


----------



## aleas042809

Yeah i know tell me about it... i have the ones that say "not pregnant" that is just such a slap to the face everytime.... lol :dohh: i cant wait to have an update! :)


----------



## aleas042809

What a goof! Not bent! It tilts forward i think or backwards whichever way u think of it. Lol not bent to the left or right. Omg i just had to pick myself up off the floor, i was laughing so hard. It was just hilarious how u said it. Like... bent. Lmao.


----------



## Ashley8806

Here's today's tests. I feel like I can still see *something* just don't know if it's that line everyone's been getting. These cramps really have me down in the dumps :(
 



Attached Files:







20131212_062718.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 20









IMG_20131212_100030.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol u've never heard of that? That was a term my doc used to describe my cervix when I was Prego 6yrs ago lol and its the only thing about my cervix that I can remember from then. It literally was like someone bent it lol but that was at like 6wks preggers so our cp probably wouldn't be quite there yet, but again, we r all different!


----------



## aleas042809

I still think its funny to affiliate the word bent with cervix. Lol


----------



## biscuitgal

Ashley - I'm squinting really hard but I don't see anything - don't take my word for it though, I'm bad at the squinting game. I only see a line when it's fairly obvious. :/


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ashley8806 said:


> Here's today's tests. I feel like I can still see *something* just don't know if it's that line everyone's been getting. These cramps really have me down in the dumps :(

I feel what ur going through. Those tests r literally driving me nuts!!! Good luck and keep updating!


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> I still think its funny to affiliate the word bent with cervix. Lol

lol I thought so too. When my doctor said that while in between my legs I busted out laughing thinking he was trying to make a joke to loosen things up in the room but then he showed me w the mirror and I knew it wasn't a joke lol it just sounded painful when he said "your cervix is nicely bent" lol


----------



## jmandrews

Lindreed said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> You send have a chance!!! Good luck!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday. I was cramping yesterday and the day before and tons of EWCM. Today no EWCM or cramps. FX'd!!! :) we will BD a couple more times to make sure though. Baby dust to all!! :dust:
> 
> Exciting !! We will be progressing closely !! Fx for you !!!Click to expand...

Thanks!! Yay you too! Hope we get that second pretty pink line :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ashley8806 said:


> Here's today's tests. I feel like I can still see *something* just don't know if it's that line everyone's been getting. These cramps really have me down in the dumps :(

I must share this with you. Because ive been having immediate lines show up but can't tell about the color I did a search on frers and its saying to stay away from them right now bcuz although it wont necessarily happen to you, they've been getting ALOT of reports about indents that have been confused for faint lines. Bcuz of this just be sure to check for am indent before you take another test. I did and there were no indents and I still got that immediate line (but still cant tell of color) but doing a test after checking for lines FIRST helped ease my mind a bit while I wait to see if AF shows today. Ur in my prayers!


----------



## jmandrews

Leinzlove said:


> Ashley: It's a BFP! I see it! :)
> 
> Actively: I have no answers. I don't know. :hugs:
> 
> JmAndrews: Way to wear him out! I think you got it. It just takes once. Millions of swimmers fighting to get the egg. :)
> 
> LoveThyBully: So exciting! You're about to see your BFP! This is one lucky thread!

Thank you!!! You are right about that! :)


----------



## Little_one

aidensmommy1 said:


> aleas042809 said:
> 
> 
> I still think its funny to affiliate the word bent with cervix. Lol
> 
> lol I thought so too. When my doctor said that while in between my legs I busted out laughing thinking he was trying to make a joke to loosen things up in the room but then he showed me w the mirror and I knew it wasn't a joke lol it just sounded painful when he said "your cervix is nicely bent" lolClick to expand...

Your cervix is nicely bent!! Hahahahah. These last few posts have really killed me, it's too funny! What a way to lighten the mood while the doctor is doing his thing down there.

I am refraining from testing until Saturday my OH has put me on a POAS ban. :cry:

Waking up every day dreading the :witch: x


----------



## aidensmommy1

ashley- I get so excited when ppl say they see ur line! Keep posting them bcuz ur tests r identical to mine SO FAR so the comments on ur tests are exciting for me too lol. If I dont get a bfp, I'm sure going to b callin to make my complaint on frers. Aren't evaps suppose to show AFTER the test dries and not immediately after taking it? That's the part that's confusing me!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My DH want another baby but does not share my excitement as the my period due date approaches. 3 days.


----------



## aleas042809

Nov 18-21 AF
Cd5 bd 
Cd6 bd
Cd7 bd 
Cd8 bd 
Cd9 bd, crabby!
Cd10 bd, crabby yet increased sex drive,Ovulation?
Cd11 bd, very minimal cramping while in bed in the p.m. wouldn't even tell if I wasn't paying such close attention
Cd12 bd, same as cd11 
Cd13 bd, No out of the ordinary symptoms
Cd14 bd, dizzy spell, light cramping at night
Cd15 bd, cramping more, cervix high and soft, lotion like CM, dizzy spell during the day
Cd16 bd, cervix high and soft, closed? Can barely barely reach it, only can reach it if I push like I'm pooping then I can just feel the tip of my cervix (sorry TMI) cramping on and off all day, pink tinge when wiped in p.m. twice but almost not noticeable, tired yet restless.
Cd17 cervix high, can't tell if it's soft or hard, open or closed because my cervix is too high, slept awful last night with weird dreams, awful hot flashes this morning and irriatable, No bowel movement yet this morning which is odd, usually immediately in the a.m. (sorry TMI), nipples are puffy, dh noticed and oh yes they are definitely puffy, Back spasms, sneezing spells, i actually puked not too long ago but me and dh were arguing, which is not like us.... crabby much? Lol. I hope that was pregnancy puking and not just because we were arging. I never ever ever puke! Some mild cramping... hope everything is okay and a good sign..
Cd18 very stuffy nose today, headache, weird pregnancy dreams- probably due to me thinking about it, woke up a lot throughout the night, my nipples hurt soooo bad- can't even wear a bra, sneezing spells which I never sneeze- no allergies, main thing is my nipples are soooooooo puffy! White cm when going to rr- drips out slow. Awful taste in mouth, and gagging a lot. No bm all day which is strange...
Cd19 very very sore uterus, nips still somewhat sensitive- still no bra, still having sneezing spells. Awful dreams all night, lots of smells are repulsive- even coffee. Haven't drank any in 6 days... :( I feel like I can smell everything, BFN with fmu with a cheapie... lots of creamy white CM, cp still very high.
Cd20 no cramps this morning, my uterus is no longer sore, get a random quick pinch like feeling every so often in uterus area- kinda like a cramp but nothing compared to the past several days, have had no appetite for the past several days and now when I woke up I woke up starving, and I woke up twice throughout the night to go to rr and 1 other time I just woke up for no apparent reason, nips still tender but not awful, lots of creamy white CM? which is odd because I usually don't have much CM and when I do its always like water- clear in color, still have that awful stuffy nose but it comes and goes, hair has been greasy for the past 8 days or so- usually wash every other day now it's everyday, kind of like a stray headache- not a headache but it's there (make sense?), cp still high, BFN cb digital
Cd21 legs are cramping, side of boobs sore, lingering mild mild headache, white milky type CM, cp very very high, tired- have been sleeping in a lot which I never do, still haven't had any cappuccino in the past 8 days cause it sounds gross and I always have to have it immediately when I wake up
Cd22 cp very very high- can't even reach the" opening", still no cappuccino, delayed bowel movements, woke up 4 times last night to pee, and once to eat combos? Lol, creamy white CM still, very random cramps that go as fast as they came. Its enough to make me go" ow" then its over, lazy lazy lazy, cp tilted? Weird..., increased hunger, peeing constantly today! Every 45 min to 1 hr
Cd23 bfn on cheapie, woke up with backache, mild headache, very high and tilted cp, random cramping very mild, tired, peeling a lot, constipated, gassy
Cd24 tired, mild headache, scary dreams last night, cramping through breasts, enlarged nipples, feeling down, cravings, gassy, cried
Cd25 bad neckache, weird dreams last night, gassy, crabby this morning- feeling better now, headache, muscles hurt today, cp high and tilted

AF due dec. 15


----------



## Ashley8806

aleas - Sounds promising :) Fx for you

Thank you everyone for looking at my tests. I appreciate all the feedback. I had the issues w/ the indent line before that's how I got these coupons for free FRER, and that's why I'm questioning it. I do feel like I see something on my IC's, but it never changes so probably nothing either. I think we will have to stop TTC if this isn't our month and probably won't start, if we do, again until next summer :( I don't know what else would be causing these cramps besides AF. Ugh just feeling totally gutted :Cry:


----------



## wantingmybfp

my bfp was a bfn. I had bloods done and it was negative :( but af still a now show. so maybe my o was off. I guess theres still hope for a Christmas bfp :/


----------



## kedwards1982

biscuitgal said:


> Omg omg omg

If you are doubting, I can see it. Im on my phone now and I could see it before I expanded the picture. Wtg! I would be omg too. Lol!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can't remember who asked about the CP on the day of the BFP...my cervix was VERY low until two weeks ago. Now I can't reach it.

I have all the updates stored, will update when my daughter goes down for her nap.


----------



## tracdesi

After my dip yesterday my temp shot back up today- it's never been this pattern before but I've also noticed that since we started trying I feel like somehow hubby's stuff has somehow changing my cycle ie making me ovulate four days before it was before and shortening my cycle so who knows maybe now it's messing with my temps somehow?? I'm losing my mind! Lol. In any case if it was implantation I'll be testing this Sunday!


----------



## Little_one

Think AF is about to rear her face :witch: 

Feeling absolutely gutted - pinkish brown when I wiped :cry:

This is horrible x


----------



## biscuitgal

Little_one - I had pinkish brown yesterday but not today and today faint bfp - you're not out till the witch shows!!!

(And hopefully my bfp isn't bogus...)


----------



## Little_one

Thanks Hun, but I really don't think so this time. 3 days late was getting my hopes up! This TTC thing really isn't fun.

I'm sure it's not Hun! Stay positive x


----------



## biscuitgal

Little_one said:


> Thanks Hun, but I really don't think so this time. 3 days late was getting my hopes up! This TTC thing really isn't fun.
> 
> I'm sure it's not Hun! Stay positive x

*HUGS* Sorry, Little_one! <3 Still keeping fx for you, and thanks for the well wishes. <3 :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Biscuit! :) :) :)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Wow congratulations biscuit, delighted for you,

AF with me big time, was slow to start, horrible brown spotting Sat, Sun and Mon, light yesterday and bang really heavy today and horrible cramps :-(

Still got another chance for the end of the month but only another slim chance, Hubs arrived home day after ovulation this last cycle and this cycle he is due away next Wednesday CD 9 so hoping I ovulate early again and we will get the chance to bed up until CD 8 once AF finishes this working away is just not helping :-( and whats chances of ovulating early again! was hoping for it late last month and opposite this cycle no pleasing us lol!!!


----------



## Little_one

Definitely out in swoops the :witch:

Feel a little down! But I should ovulate around Christmas Day!! How exciting would that be! Hope all you BFP's are sticky & a very happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## activelyttc13

so I started spotting last night after almost 5 days of faint but getting darker bfps then full on bleed today im 9-11 dpo but got a much darker bfp today idk what to think is this possible?

top is todays
bottom is yesterdays
 



Attached Files:







004.JPG
File size: 143.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## aleas042809

Wow i definitely see them..! I dont have any answers.. :/


----------



## Little_one

Test again in a few days - but only time will tell Hun. Have my FX'd for you x


----------



## activelyttc13

thanks, ive had a chemical before and got a neg immediately when I started bleeding but now im just confused, I thought for sure bfp cause they were getting darker and just thought I would test for the hell of it and was shocked, im gonna keep testing, I bought soy isoflavones for next cycle which I thought I would need but idk now I don't want to miss the window though


----------



## biscuitgal

activelyttc - I have no idea!  I mean, I know some women think they get their cycle and end up being pregnant, but I have no idea what to call this bleeding because if you BFP before it's obviously not from implantation. :/ Who knows?


----------



## Little_one

I hope it's not an early miscarriage, I'm still hoping mines due to implantation but i know somewhere deep down that it's not and it's AF! Keep us updated at what happens and keep testing every few days. Really hope you still have your BFP x


----------



## toasty6

I have a friend whose mother had "periods" her first 6 months of pregnancy. Not sure what the reason or explanation was.


----------



## activelyttc13

at this point im doubting its still viable but any thread of hope is nice, ive have 3 other children and have never experienced this, I started taking extra folic acid this month and I feel like everything went different, got bad cramps at cd 13, almost pos opks cd 17-19 very faint but slightly darkening bfp cd 22-now which is cd 28, spotting yesterday now full on af like today still getting darker bfp im so lost, thanks so much ladies u guys really understand the stress we go through


----------



## activelyttc13

im going to test tomorrow morning with an ic and if its darker im gonna use a frer, I was going to use soy isoflavones this month but with bfps idk, should I just start taking them on cd3 or wait until no more bfps?


----------



## Leinzlove

Well I hope for the BFP then active. I thought you said it was over. :hugs:


----------



## activelyttc13

leinz-i thought it was over until I tested and got a darker bfp, I posted pic on previous page, idk what to think bleeding is normal af like but still bfp last cp it was bfn as soon as I started spotting


----------



## Leinzlove

That's awesome. I've known a few women that bleed when they got their BFP! It's scary because we are so early. 50% of the time bleeding is normal and the pregnancy continues in the first trimester. Every pregnancy is different. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Little One- Hugs! Sorry the :witch: showed. May this brand new cycle be the one.


----------



## Leinzlove

aidensmommy1 said:


> ashley- I get so excited when ppl say they see ur line! Keep posting them bcuz ur tests r identical to mine SO FAR so the comments on ur tests are exciting for me too lol. If I dont get a bfp, I'm sure going to b callin to make my complaint on frers. Aren't evaps suppose to show AFTER the test dries and not immediately after taking it? That's the part that's confusing me!

Same here! It's ok! We are early... Baby needs time to snuggle in. :)


----------



## newlywed2013

activelyttc13 said:


> leinz-i thought it was over until I tested and got a darker bfp, I posted pic on previous page, idk what to think bleeding is normal af like but still bfp last cp it was bfn as soon as I started spotting

don't give up hope! My friend is 8 weeks pregnant and spent the day in the ER for bleeding, come to find out she has 2 chambers in her uterus, baby is in one, the bleeding was from the other, and everything is fine!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Quick update for those waiting, took my digi and it was BFN and AF didn't show today. We shall see. I was hoping id get a clear positive if AF didn't show but I've heard the digis dont always pick up as early as traditional tests. Who knows! The past few days have been an emotional rollercoaster! I'm so sorry for those of you who had a bfp that didn't stick=( I can relate and would live to chat so if u need to talk at all just msg me! Ur all in my prayers!

oh lord plz let this all lead to my BFP!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

How many dpo are you? Maybe you O'd a little later than you thought?


----------



## aidensmommy1

newlywed2013 said:


> activelyttc13 said:
> 
> 
> leinz-i thought it was over until I tested and got a darker bfp, I posted pic on previous page, idk what to think bleeding is normal af like but still bfp last cp it was bfn as soon as I started spotting
> 
> don't give up hope! My friend is 8 weeks pregnant and spent the day in the ER for bleeding, come to find out she has 2 chambers in her uterus, baby is in one, the bleeding was from the other, and everything is fine!Click to expand...

what she said ^^ my sis in law actually bled HEAVILY for 6months of 2 of her pregnancies and everything was 100% fine. I think you'll be just fine. Try to relax though, that's what docs told her as being to active with the bleeding MAYBE could cause issues but I think ur just fine =) I'm praying for u!


----------



## activelyttc13

you ladies are life savers, ive been driving myself crazy just googling away which I know I shouldn't but who can help it


----------



## newlywed2013

activelyttc13 said:


> you ladies are life savers, ive been driving myself crazy just googling away which I know I shouldn't but who can help it

google told me my tiny ear infection was going to require antibiotics or my eardrum would explode. 2 days later it was gone :) anything you read you have to take with a grain of salt. 

Another coworker of mine said her friends Dr tried to schedule a d&c but she said no, she'd rather miscarry at home, and she is now a mom to a healthy baby!


----------



## Jrepp

biscuitgal said:


> Omg omg omg




biscuitgal said:


> Little_one - I had pinkish brown yesterday but not today and today faint bfp - you're not out till the witch shows!!!
> 
> (And hopefully my bfp isn't bogus...)

Are you going to retest tomorrow?

Afm: last nights dream I saw a guy get murdered and then the murder chased me around the mall and he wound up dying because he didn't get a blood transfusion in time. Then I got home late and my husband wanted to move. We moved into a crummy apartment and asked to be upgraded to a better apartment for an extra 48 cents a month. 

I am super constipated (haven't pooped since Monday) and am really bloated. Boobs are still tender to the touch and appear a bit larger. Nausea comes and goes, and almost uh threw up smelling my husbands chicken sandwich from chick fil a. Cervix is high, closed and pretty dry. My cervix usually opens a few days before AF and drops low with creamy cm. I'm still experiencing some pressure throughout the day, but not like before AF comes.


----------



## biscuitgal

Jrepp - I'm going to test everyday and hopefully it gets darker! fxd!

What did you think of the photo?


----------



## Leinzlove

Biscuit- That's a beautiful line!!!


----------



## Jrepp

biscuitgal said:


> Jrepp - I'm going to test everyday and hopefully it gets darker! fxd!
> 
> What did you think of the photo?

I saw the line. I hope I follow in a day or two. Took an frer yesterday and didn't see anything at 3 minutes so I left the house. Got home 12 hours later and there was the faintest of faint lines. Don't know if it was there in time so I'm going to retest either Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Leinzlove

Jrepp: That is soooo exciting! I hope that was your BFP!


----------



## Ashley8806

Singled out the IC from this morning... do you guys see it? :-/
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131212_074547.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry Ashley, I don't see anything


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't see anything either on this one, Ashley! Doesn't mean its not there. These things are so hard to take pictures of.


----------



## Ashley8806

Hmm thanks guys. I really must be crazy cuz I felt this one was the easiest to see :(

Fx for bfp soon, and baby dust to all!


----------



## Leinzlove

9dpo is early yet. My tests are still faint at 12dpo. I went to Countdown to pregnancy to look at tests and found statics. I've been scared after an early loss in October.

The first BFP arrives 12dpo (Most common). And the most common result for 12dpo is faint BFP!


----------



## Ashley8806

thanks hun :hugs: just feel like I knew already w/ my other two. Maybe not though, I can't really remember plus wasn't tracking O then either.


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, this is my 5th pregnancy and they've all been different. My 2nd daughter I had no 2ww symptoms at all. Felt out!


----------



## Ashley8806

I wouldn't feel so negative if these stupid cramps didn't show up. I've been reading a lot and people are saying they had cramps up to bfp and after so I know it can be normal. Just feels so much like AF is coming. Yet, still different.


----------



## tracdesi

I'm leaving this thread there's too many ppl I think...I feel like I'm talking to air Good luck everyone hope you get your bundles soon


----------



## Ashley8806

tracdesi said:


> After my dip yesterday my temp shot back up today- it's never been this pattern before but I've also noticed that since we started trying I feel like somehow hubby's stuff has somehow changing my cycle ie making me ovulate four days before it was before and shortening my cycle so who knows maybe now it's messing with my temps somehow?? I'm losing my mind! Lol. In any case if it was implantation I'll be testing this Sunday!

I don't temp but have read the temp dip then an increase is a good sign and sign of implantation :) I think we all feel a little bit crazy during the TWW... I know I do!

I'm sorry you felt ignored on here, I wish you the best! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry I missed your post. Its the most wonderful sign of implantation. I don't know if hubby's stuff can change your cycle though. It's normal to ovulate earlier and later in cycles.

I hope you see you BFP Sunday!


----------



## Meljenn

I'm on cd 23 on a 28 day cycle and caved in and tested. Well I got a BFN. I know it's too early but I got caught up in the hype of everyone's BFP.


----------



## Meljenn

Does anyone else have the problem of your husband being the symptom spotter?
If I do anything out the the norm he says that he thinks I'm pregnant and I just have to ignore him to avoid getting my hopes up


----------



## Ashley8806

Meljenn said:


> Does anyone else have the problem of your husband being the symptom spotter?
> If I do anything out the the norm he says that he thinks I'm pregnant and I just have to ignore him to avoid getting my hopes up

Mine is and it drives me nuts. Gets our hopes up doesn't it?


----------



## Jbbsturm

Started using preseed this cycle. I hope it works. We are really trying this month ;)


----------



## Jbbsturm

Ashley8806 said:


> Meljenn said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have the problem of your husband being the symptom spotter?
> If I do anything out the the norm he says that he thinks I'm pregnant and I just have to ignore him to avoid getting my hopes up
> 
> Mine is and it drives me nuts. Gets our hopes up doesn't it?Click to expand...

My dh doesn't notice too much.


----------



## Knightrider

My DF tells me I'm crazy hehe but I feeeeel it! Cd26/dpo 15 and so far only BFNs but still crazily hoping for a BFP. Been having cramps around 6 dpo, dizziness and been a lot more tired this past week. Please tell me I'm not crazy and still have a chance!!! AF due either yesterday or Sunday... Unsure as this is my first cycle trying


----------



## Ashley8806

Guys I think I got my :bfp: !! https://canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=41923


----------



## Knightrider

Yes!! Very faint but yep! Congrats!


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Leinzlove said:


> How many dpo are you? Maybe you O'd a little later than you thought?

that's what I've been wondering. Yest made 14dpo so I'm kind of wondering if maybe o o'ed the day after I had thought. I'm fairly positive I o'ed on the 28th but was just going by my cp/cm and O pains that I get every month. I guess we'll find out soon enough. If no AF by tonight, ill be testing tomorrow (didn't bother testing today..figured if there is a sticky bean in there, it might just need a little more time to get comfy!) my fingers are crossed as hard as can be!!!


----------



## biscuitgal

Ashley8806 said:


> Guys I think I got my :bfp: !! https://canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=41923

ASHLEY! I can finally see your line!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D WOOHOO! Congratulations! :happydance:

Afm, I was home suuuuuper late last night (picking up family at the airport far away and busy up till then) so when I tested this morning I wasn't sure if my urine would be strong enough, only slept for like 3.5hrs. BUT...

I got another line just like yesterday's line. It's real! Gonna use an FRER tomorrow.

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all!


----------



## Ashley8806

biscuitgal said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> Guys I think I got my :bfp: !! https://canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=41923
> 
> ASHLEY! I can finally see your line!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D WOOHOO! Congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> Afm, I was home suuuuuper late last night (picking up family at the airport far away and busy up till then) so when I tested this morning I wasn't sure if my urine would be strong enough, only slept for like 3.5hrs. BUT...
> 
> I got another line just like yesterday's line. It's real! Gonna use an FRER tomorrow.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to all!Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## kit603

Ashley8806 said:


> Guys I think I got my :bfp: !! https://canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=41923

I see it! :happydance:

Congratulations


----------



## RosieB1977

AF came a WEEK LATE. I am so sad. I thought I was getting a Christmas miracle! Oh well, on to a new year miracle!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ashley8806 said:


> Guys I think I got my :bfp: !! https://canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=41923

yay! I'm going to go get some more tests now cuz AF is a day late and my lines started like urs (if I was seeing what u were) so fingers crossed ill be right behind ya! I'm so excited for you! =)


----------



## aidensmommy1

RosieB1977 said:


> AF came a WEEK LATE. I am so sad. I thought I was getting a Christmas miracle! Oh well, on to a new year miracle!!

awe I'm so sorry. If u O on CD 14, ur next O date should be Christmas though, that's when mine will be if AF shows today (1day late) and a Christmas O date makes me feel lucky. I believe a Christmas miracle will still happen for you, jus might not get the surprise til the very start of the new year. I was thinking that'd be a wonderful story to tell my baby one day all about how they were mommy and daddys Christmas miracle =) id make up a little story of course instead of saying BD'ed lol. I'm just rambling now lol, I hope this helped you feel A LITTLE better at least. I know how frustrating this is especially when its all u can think about =( I'm praying for you and many others on here and I do think you'll get a Christmas miracle! Fingers crossed! Tons of baby dust your way!


----------



## RosieB1977

Thank you!! Christmas day is a lucky day!!! 






aidensmommy1 said:


> RosieB1977 said:
> 
> 
> AF came a WEEK LATE. I am so sad. I thought I was getting a Christmas miracle! Oh well, on to a new year miracle!!
> 
> awe I'm so sorry. If u O on CD 14, ur next O date should be Christmas though, that's when mine will be if AF shows today (1day late) and a Christmas O date makes me feel lucky. I believe a Christmas miracle will still happen for you, jus might not get the surprise til the very start of the new year. I was thinking that'd be a wonderful story to tell my baby one day all about how they were mommy and daddys Christmas miracle =) id make up a little story of course instead of saying BD'ed lol. I'm just rambling now lol, I hope this helped you feel A LITTLE better at least. I know how frustrating this is especially when its all u can think about =( I'm praying for you and many others on here and I do think you'll get a Christmas miracle! Fingers crossed! Tons of baby dust your way!Click to expand...


----------



## activelyttc13

Im out took a test this morning no hint of a line so mustve been a chemical oh well on to next cycle heres to hoping for an early new years bfp, taking soy isoflavones and folic acid next cycle, congrats to all the bfps


----------



## Ashley8806

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> Guys I think I got my :bfp: !! https://canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=41923
> 
> yay! I'm going to go get some more tests now cuz AF is a day late and my lines started like urs (if I was seeing what u were) so fingers crossed ill be right behind ya! I'm so excited for you! =)Click to expand...

Can't wait to see your tests! Good luck to you :)


----------



## Ashley8806

activelyttc13 said:


> Im out took a test this morning no hint of a line so mustve been a chemical oh well on to next cycle heres to hoping for an early new years bfp, taking soy isoflavones and folic acid next cycle, congrats to all the bfps

Sorry hun :( Good luck next cycle! :Hugs:


----------



## Ashley8806

I finally got to a computer so you don' thave to click on the link :)
 



Attached Files:







20131213_053155.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 36


----------



## schmetterling

Got my bfp today at 10 dpo!


----------



## Ashley8806

schmetterling said:


> Got my bfp today at 10 dpo!

Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months :)


----------



## schmetterling

Thank you! It hasn't really set in yet. I'm just in shock. Hope it sticks!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Still no AF but bfn yesterday (on a digi tho and when Prego w my son, every other test out there picked it up before digis, just didn't have any others yest lol) my bbs hurt soo bad and my cervix thankfully rose since test, I was worried about how low it was! It never had been like that EVER. It feels kind of swollen in there (sry tmi) I can barely get in there to check it..i have no clue what this means, just not normal for me. If AF doesn't show by the time I get to the store for another pack of frers, ill be testing tonight if I can hold off on the bathroom long enough or by tomo a.m def. I really hope this is leading to my bfp!! I'd be in complete shock!! Fingers crossed!!! I will keep u all posted!

CONGRATS ON THE BFPS! IM SO EXCITED FOR ALL OF YOU! YOU'VE ALL GIVEN ME AND SO MANY OTHERS ALOT OF HOPE! THANK YOU =)


----------



## aleas042809

We are exactpy the same! All bfn's so far, on cd26, af due sunday. Starting to loose hope with all the bfn's but dh says he has a feeling i am..... :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

aleas042809 said:


> We are exactpy the same! All bfn's so far, on cd26, af due sunday. Starting to loose hope with all the bfn's but dh says he has a feeling i am..... :(

I have a feeling you are too. I'm getting a little more excited for me now too since AF is a day late and my cervix went up quite a bit since test a.m so maybe that's a good sign. And my bbs usually don't hurt in the armpit area and they deff have been the past couple days. I'm trying to get vitex without knowing what my results for this month are. I just want to be prepared to start taking them bcuz Ive read alot of good things about vitex and how it aids with ovulation and just naturally healing reproductive organs..somethin like that lol. I figured if I didn't conceive by the 6th cycle, that'd be my next step. This cycle I used pressed, mucus relief, and prenatals. Maybe that's all I needed! We'll see! I'm getting more impatient by the day! I'd have all the patience in the world if I could just only know for sure that ill end with a bfp lol wouldn't that be nice!!


----------



## aleas042809

You got this! :)


----------



## kit603

RosieB1977 said:


> AF came a WEEK LATE. I am so sad. I thought I was getting a Christmas miracle! Oh well, on to a new year miracle!!

Sorry that the :witch: arrived but good luck for your Christmas miracle :dust:



activelyttc13 said:


> Im out took a test this morning no hint of a line so mustve been a chemical oh well on to next cycle heres to hoping for an early new years bfp, taking soy isoflavones and folic acid next cycle, congrats to all the bfps

So sorry :hugs: Good luck for the next cycle.




schmetterling said:


> Got my bfp today at 10 dpo!

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Little_one

:hugs: Sorry to us ladies who didn't get their BFP this time! I next ovulate on Christmas Day' and my darling OH will 100% be around ! Yay: lots of Christmas BD'ing. Just think though girls the ones the :witch: caught at least we can enjoy a few drinks and the Christmas festivities may take our mind off of things ;) 

Ashley - really hope it sticks for you !! Good luck to all the BFPs hope it all goes well. Don't forget about us all x


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you hun hoping for a lucky cycle this time!


----------



## Lindreed

Congrats to the bfps and hugs to those who had the with arrive. To anyone who feels left out in the forum or lost between posts , yes it can feel that way but I think this is a very informative place to be either way!! 

Which leads me to a poop story. I got a pos opk yesterday and the evening before so we bd like crazy. I had ewcm first time ever so it's ok that my preseed did not come in the mail still !!! Ugh. Anyways I also had ovulation pains but only a teeny temp rise ... Worries me. Well I haven't ever had that many o signs until this cyle and on top of that , something odd happened yesterday lol.... I am an avid runner and I went to the gym ( where I was the only one there thank god) and hopped on the tread mill due to bad weather. I suddenly out of nowhere... Almost pooped myself .. Lol... That has never happened before I literally had to slow walk to the loo.... 

Now. Hoping this is either an awesome strong ovulation symptom or a crazy early sign that sperm was successful OR just a really embarrassing totally pointless poo story.

Which everyone loves :)

Anyways have an awesome weekend and bring on the tww!!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats ashley and schmetterling on your BFPs!!!

So sorry Rosie hope the new year brings your better luck. :dust:

I'm just hanging out in the TWW :) haha going to a Christmas party tonight. The weekend will help keep my mind off of it. Hope everyone enjoys the weekend! Hope we have more BFPs to come!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Still no AF, cervix went from lower than low to pretty high over night and ive had (sry tmi) clumpy white CM (almost like cottage cheese). There's no odor, pain, or itching with it and ive had yeast infec and this def isn't one so idk what else this clumpy CM would be from. Not normal for me! I'm starting to feel really good about a bfp coming my way tomorrow but I'm afraid to get excited. I had a few tests w 2 lines that showed up INSTANTLY (and I checked for indents before using the tests) but it was sooo very faint that I couldn't tell if there was color. Hopefully after skipping today, things will go well and ill be able to update with a BFP tomo. I cant even imagine how shocked I'm goin to b when it finally happens! Whether its this cycle or the next, just thinking about a strong positive gives me tingles inside!

hows everyone feeling today?!


----------



## countrygirl3

I'm out. So frustrated. Going in the hot tub.


----------



## aidensmommy1

countrygirl3 said:


> I'm out. So frustrated. Going in the hot tub.

I'm sorry =( enjoy the hot tub! Thankfully you gave something to SOMEWHAT help u relax. Its very frustrating =/ ill pray for u for next cycle!! Baby dust~


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations to those who have got their BFPs. For those of you who are out this month enjoy a few Christmas drinks and on to next month. Try and stay positive. Stress won't help.


----------



## Krippy

I'm out...Cycle is so screwed up! Gotta love BF and TTC! Witch got me today on Friday the 13th! Here is too Xmas sex and 2014 BFPs! :)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Ashley I see that line  congratulations

congratulations to everyone and good luck for everyone going into the next cycle, like me  
Was feeling really positive but my hubby's working rotation is really not helping TTC then my lovely cycles decide to change, last 2 cycles have only been 22 days, last cycle I ovulated CD 9 which was day too late, this cycle I really want to ovulate CD 9 as hubs is due away CD9. So tiring and stressful this TTC! 
Lets all get these 'santa babies!' x


----------



## Little_one

Will be joining you on the Christmas Sex Krippy'! That's for sure ;) let's hope the distraction of Christmas and slightly intoxicating drinks are the thing we need :hugs:

The poop story really made me giggle, thank you for that Lindreed !! I can't help you though whether that's a sign or not. FX'd though girl! X


----------



## mrsstrezy

So I was having pinching feelings in my ovaries and semi-fertile CM+watery CM on 12/1, also had a positive OPK. Two days following that, I had fertile CM. On 12/5, I had all this cramping in my uterus AND ovaries, but no CM, but a positive OPK?? weird. Anyway, I originally planned to test on 12/19, but if I did in fact "O" on 12/1, that would mean I'm 12 DPO today right? I think I may test tomorrow. If I in fact ovulated later on 12/5, then I guess I'll test again next week? I don't know; so confused. There's a chance we could have totally missed it because we only BD'd once during my fertile time. 

I've definitely been gulity of some symptom spotting though!! I've had HORRIBLE metal mouth this past week. I even didn't take my Omega fish oil capsuple today, thinking that may have been the cause, but no. Still have metal mouth. Ive also been more fatigued than usual, and had some really sharp breast pains for a few days, but that has now passed. I've also noticed a decrease in appetite as well. Maybe there's still a chance for me? if not, we'll probably put things on hold until Feb because we plan to go on a cruise then, and would rather not having morning sickness on vacation:)


----------



## SweetMelodies

Grats to all the BFP's so exciting! Sorry to all those who got hit by the :witch:. Well I'll be joining you guys today, 2 days late and she showed up with a vengeance. Drugs and a heating pad were my friends today. Well at least now I'm on cd1! Temping for the first time! Come on cycle #2!


----------



## lorojovanos

Please add me with a BFP. Confirmed today with BW:)


----------



## Little_one

Hey SweetMelodies I'm on CD1/2 so looks like we'll be testing around the same time. When do you think you'll ovulate & will you be using OPKs etc? I think my fertile time should be Christmas so lots of baby dancing x


----------



## hopeful harry

FYI i'm out, got AF of on the 9th, good luck every one eles


----------



## Little_one

Erin - CONGRATULATIONS !!! Nearly reduced me to tears reading your journal x


----------



## toasty6

Yay finally going to get either an FRER or digital test now on the way home--is it a mistake to take it tonight?! I don't think I can wait until FMU. I just want to really confirm this once and for all, these ICs are driving me crazy. I know, a line is a line, but I want it spelled out for me YES or NO lol.


----------



## Rainbow gems

Frers and digis should pick up a positive without Fmu even if AF ain't due yet

good luck


----------



## Jrepp

Tested this afternoon when I got home from work. It was negative (don't know how long the hold was). Uterus very achy. Could be AF, constipation or a baby getting comfy cozy.


----------



## toasty6

Daaaang these are expensive. I was told I could only get one box per DH so I got CVS brand digitals... There was a first response that was one pink dye and confirm with a digital but it was more expensive so I stuck with this one.


----------



## SweetMelodies

Little_one said:


> Hey SweetMelodies I'm on CD1/2 so looks like we'll be testing around the same time. When do you think you'll ovulate & will you be using OPKs etc? I think my fertile time should be Christmas so lots of baby dancing x

Well if I have a normal 14 day then it should be on the 27th (but I'm not exactly sure) I have a few OPks so Im going to try them a few days before. So fertile time is around Christmas, lots of dancing! Thankfully my DH is off the whole week! :happydance:


----------



## Future Mom

jmandrews said:


> Hoping I O'd already because DH wasn't able to finish the deed tonight :( bummer. Not sure why. Maybe BDing more than we normally do. Praying the BDing we did was enough to get a BFP. Now for the TWW. :dust:

That happened with us last week, but we decided not to worry about it and now we are back to :sex: with NO problem!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ashley8806

How can I get the cute christmas bfp thing for my signature? :)


----------



## lorojovanos

LITTLE- Thanks so much love:)


----------



## Future Mom

Biscuit, schmetterling, Lorojovanos, and Ashley - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Best wishes for a happy and healthy and super sticky bean!!! And the lucky thread continues...:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SweetMelodies

Ashley8806 said:


> How can I get the cute christmas bfp thing for my signature? :)

Here's the code again for anyone who wants to use it. Hope I can make myself a New Years one! :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/DecBFP.gif


PHP:

[IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/DecBFP.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! Woooohoooo! Christmas BFPs! May it rain many, many more! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

toasty6 said:


> Daaaang these are expensive. I was told I could only get one box per DH so I got CVS brand digitals... There was a first response that was one pink dye and confirm with a digital but it was more expensive so I stuck with this one.

My IC lines are light but I got a pregnant digi today! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Jrepp: Probably just to early yet! The average BFP is 12dpo. And some women can't BFP until later.


----------



## Leinzlove

activelyttc13 said:


> Im out took a test this morning no hint of a line so mustve been a chemical oh well on to next cycle heres to hoping for an early new years bfp, taking soy isoflavones and folic acid next cycle, congrats to all the bfps

I'm sooo sorry hun! I really hope this brand new one is it! :hugs:


----------



## Ashley8806

SweetMelodies said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> How can I get the cute christmas bfp thing for my signature? :)
> 
> Here's the code again for anyone who wants to use it. Hope I can make myself a New Years one! :)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/DecBFP.gif
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/DecBFP.gif[/IMG]Click to expand...

Thanks hun!! Hoping you get your new years bfp!!


----------



## Jrepp

Leinzlove said:


> Jrepp: Probably just to early yet! The average BFP is 12dpo. And some women can't BFP until later.

Thanks. I hope it was just diluted pee. I do feel like AF is on the way though, so who knows. If AF doesn't arrive tonight or tomorrow, I'll retest Sunday with fmu.

I started to cry and apologized to hubby. He asked why I'm sorry and I said that I feel like I'm a failure and all I want is to give him a family. :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

It's not your fault hun! You both will have your family. :hugs: I hope the :witch: has the most wonderful of reasons for staying away.


----------



## qwk

:hugs: jrepp... wishing you the best.


----------



## Ashley8806

Jrepp said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp: Probably just to early yet! The average BFP is 12dpo. And some women can't BFP until later.
> 
> Thanks. I hope it was just diluted pee. I do feel like AF is on the way though, so who knows. If AF doesn't arrive tonight or tomorrow, I'll retest Sunday with fmu.
> 
> I started to cry and apologized to hubby. He asked why I'm sorry and I said that I feel like I'm a failure and all I want is to give him a family. :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: you're not out yet, and your chart looks good still. Don't feel like a failure, you will have your family someday!


----------



## toasty6

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u424/slclough6/39913FED-2E92-4ADC-84DB-E225BD88BEB1_zpswtxe2vbm.jpg

I finally believe it!!! <3


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, Toasty! That's it! :) Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## Rainbow gems

Congrats toasty H&H 9 months


----------



## FutureBabyG

Jrepp said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp: Probably just to early yet! The average BFP is 12dpo. And some women can't BFP until later.
> 
> Thanks. I hope it was just diluted pee. I do feel like AF is on the way though, so who knows. If AF doesn't arrive tonight or tomorrow, I'll retest Sunday with fmu.
> 
> I started to cry and apologized to hubby. He asked why I'm sorry and I said that I feel like I'm a failure and all I want is to give him a family. :cry:Click to expand...

Youre chart does look really good. It even looks like a possible implantation temp dip. I wish you the best. baby dust to all.


----------



## Ashley1021

Ahhh! So exciting :)


----------



## toasty6

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## biscuitgal

Well 3 days in a row and an FRER I'm calling it pregnant! 

I was feeling really nervous and I know I've got a long way to go to stay healthy and everything, but I at least feel like my tests the past two days aren't flukes... ;) 

:dust: :dust: :dust:
 



Attached Files:







rsz_bfpdpo12.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## biscuitgal

Toasty - I know exactly how you feel! Are you posting somewhere else now? I don't know what to do with myself on these forums now!


----------



## toasty6

I haven't yet biscuit but I probably will soon. I'm at work now and can't sneak much time on here lol


----------



## toasty6

Also, congrats!!!!!


----------



## Ashley8806

Congrats Biscuit & Toasty!!!


----------



## Jbbsturm

Congrats ladies. So exciting.


----------



## Jrepp

Well, if you don't count my mc cycles, AF should be here today. Cervix still high, firm and closed. Tested anyways and bfn. Going to go steal the car from hubby and get some Christmas shopping done.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pretty sure I finally got the start to my bfp! this time I can deff see that the 2nd line has pink to it!!! Its still extremelyyy faint but the colors deff there!! It started as like a shadow line for the past 4days or so..i called the # on my box of frers and they said there's been ALOT of extremely faint positive results reported (before AND later then 14dpo) with these tests so that made me feel better that its so faint! With my chemical before, I started to bleed a day before AF was due and now I'm 3days late for AF and nothing but this faint line! =] Lord plz let it get darker this time! I have a good feeling it will! =) fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats toasty!!! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Just wondering is the first page being updates?


----------



## aidensmommy1

jmandrews said:


> Just wondering is the first page being updates?

I was jw that lol. If so plz put me down for bfp also! I should say VFP (very faint positive) lol Thanks Brandi!


----------



## Lindreed

Have any of you had a positive opk and then not ovulated ? I sometimes worry because my temp dipped after the positive opk on tues and wed... Just now today it went up ... I always worry that due to exercise i may not be ovulating . That's why I bought the opks. I was happy to see a positive but when my temps went down I went back to thinking uh oh... I have to cut down on the workouts as I can be a bit OCD with them...it might be a good idea to see what happens when I really cut back for a month. I can't see how a baby can be made under that much stress ? Ahhh the worries. I feel like I have a new worry each day!!

Congrats on bfp!! Wow this thread is a success!!! It's the season !! :)


----------



## Ashley1021

Congrats to all the BFPS ladies! I'm way too terrified to test. Im 11dpo!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ashley1021 said:


> Congrats to all the BFPS ladies! I'm way too terrified to test. Im 11dpo!

yes wait! Lol I'm 3days late for AF and 15-16dpo today and can finally see a tiny bit of color to my second line..i must have not implanted until 10-12dpo so that explains y I got such a late faint positive! I'm retesting Mon a.m just to make sure it gets darker. Good luck!!! Fingers crossed and baby dust to all!


----------



## Ashley1021

I broke down and tested... BFN :(


----------



## AnonymousCAT

This is my first 2WW of TTC and I think I might be pregnant, but don't know if testing at 12 DPO is too early? I don't want to spend lots of money on HPTs... and am enjoying feeling pregnant even if I'm not.

Background Info:
-Me: 27; DH: 27
-Was on BC for 9yrs. Went off BC end of Sept 2013. Plans was to try starting TTC Dec 2013. First AF returned 25 days after placebo week. Next cycle length was also 25 days, so I think this is my regular cycle (pretty sure this is also what it was before BC). I never spotted before AF is due and am unsure of what my regular symptoms are before AF since being off BC.
-Last AF CD 1 on Nov 18th, 2013
-Started tracking my BBT for this whole cycle as I was concerned about having a short LP. Last cycle when I didn't really know all the signs to look for I had O pain on CD 16 and this would have made my LP 9 days. This freaked my out as I have been reading a short LP can make implantation and sticking more difficult. Average BBT before O was 36.22 to 36.61 depending on when I took it (haven't been sleeping well since measuring it so it varies - I'll be glad when I can stop temping, although it is super interesting!)
-This cycle had EWCM/watery CM beginning on CD9 to CD14 and it seemed to be most clear and abundant on CD 13, BBT this day was 36.61. However, we didn't BD this day as DH wanted to wait for Dec despite it being one day away. CD 14, BBT was 36.48 (so still no O yet). We BD in the morning of CD 14 as it was Dec 1st! I had O pain on CD 14 in the afternoon for a few hours on the right. CD 15, BBT was still low at 36.40. BBT increased on CD 16 to 36.80... I think this means that I O'd on CD 15? Anyways, I have been patiently S) been waiting since...

Here are my symptoms:
DPO1 -DPO5: DPO1 BBT 36.80. Nothing really that stood out that I couldn't have imagined as a symptom. Awoke a few days with a mild sore throat that didn't amount to anything, had a few mild headaches, felt a little gassy, and started falling asleep early on DPO5. DPO4 noticed water in the afternoon tasted off, metallically.
DPO6: Things started happening. Middle of the night awoke with left sided breast pain/tenderness and left sided nipple tenderness, with cramping. Breast and nipple pain lasted throughout day. BBT down to 36.67, odd as I was awake a lot during the night due to breast tenderness and cramping.
DPO7: breast/nipple tenderness to touch continues. Runny nose end of day only which went away a few hours later. BBT still down 36.59.
DPO8: breast/nipple tenderness as above. Hot flashes in night and morning. Some cramping. Stuffy nose at night only. Hungry in the night - got a snack. Insomnia. BBT 36.67, so still a little low.
DPO9: breast/nipple tenderness as above. BBT started to rise again. Now at 36.90. Slept well.
DPO10: breast/nipple tenderness as above. Left breast tender in night again. Hungry in the night - got a snack again. Hot flashes in morning. Grumpy. BBT up to 37.06.
DPO 11: Supposed to start AF today and doesn't show. BBT still high at 37.00. Breast/nipple tenderness as above. Sweated through shirt in night. Constipated and gassy. Mild cramps throughout day. Grumpy. Didn't sleep well. 
DPO12 (today): breast/nipple tenderness as above. BBT still high at 37.00. Some insomnia again. Hungry in the night - got a snack again. Some mild cramping, maybe uterus area just feels more full? Still no AF...

I bought a FRER and have another general Life brand HPT. I am hesitant to test yet as it is not a full 14 days following O, but I am thinking if I'm pregnant it may be positive due to my short LP? Was planning on holding out to test until tomorrow if AF doesn't show, but am getting anxious/excited! Hoping this is not all in my head as it is first time TTC. What do you think? Should I test today???? 

Thank you for the help!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ashley1021 said:


> I broke down and tested... BFN :(

awe well dont let it get u down! With my son I found out at 7-8dpo! But now its taken double the time for a lighter line to show! So it can definitely differ on when it shows! My bff took 12wks for it to show up in urine tests, she found out at 5wks through blood work and just kept testing every wk until it showed lol you def still have a chance!


----------



## aidensmommy1

AnonymousCAT said:


> This is my first 2WW of TTC and I think I might be pregnant, but don't know if testing at 12 DPO is too early? I don't want to spend lots of money on HPTs... and am enjoying feeling pregnant even if I'm not.
> 
> Background Info:
> -Me: 27; DH: 27
> -Was on BC for 9yrs. Went off BC end of Sept 2013. Plans was to try starting TTC Dec 2013. First AF returned 25 days after placebo week. Next cycle length was also 25 days, so I think this is my regular cycle (pretty sure this is also what it was before BC). I never spotted before AF is due and am unsure of what my regular symptoms are before AF since being off BC.
> -Last AF CD 1 on Nov 18th, 2013
> -Started tracking my BBT for this whole cycle as I was concerned about having a short LP. Last cycle when I didn't really know all the signs to look for I had O pain on CD 16 and this would have made my LP 9 days. This freaked my out as I have been reading a short LP can make implantation and sticking more difficult. Average BBT before O was 36.22 to 36.61 depending on when I took it (haven't been sleeping well since measuring it so it varies - I'll be glad when I can stop temping, although it is super interesting!)
> -This cycle had EWCM/watery CM beginning on CD9 to CD14 and it seemed to be most clear and abundant on CD 13, BBT this day was 36.61. However, we didn't BD this day as DH wanted to wait for Dec despite it being one day away. CD 14, BBT was 36.48 (so still no O yet). We BD in the morning of CD 14 as it was Dec 1st! I had O pain on CD 14 in the afternoon for a few hours on the right. CD 15, BBT was still low at 36.40. BBT increased on CD 16 to 36.80... I think this means that I O'd on CD 15? Anyways, I have been patiently S) been waiting since...
> 
> Here are my symptoms:
> DPO1 -DPO5: DPO1 BBT 36.80. Nothing really that stood out that I couldn't have imagined as a symptom. Awoke a few days with a mild sore throat that didn't amount to anything, had a few mild headaches, felt a little gassy, and started falling asleep early on DPO5. DPO4 noticed water in the afternoon tasted off, metallically.
> DPO6: Things started happening. Middle of the night awoke with left sided breast pain/tenderness and left sided nipple tenderness, with cramping. Breast and nipple pain lasted throughout day. BBT down to 36.67, odd as I was awake a lot during the night due to breast tenderness and cramping.
> DPO7: breast/nipple tenderness to touch continues. Runny nose end of day only which went away a few hours later. BBT still down 36.59.
> DPO8: breast/nipple tenderness as above. Hot flashes in night and morning. Some cramping. Stuffy nose at night only. Hungry in the night - got a snack. Insomnia. BBT 36.67, so still a little low.
> DPO9: breast/nipple tenderness as above. BBT started to rise again. Now at 36.90. Slept well.
> DPO10: breast/nipple tenderness as above. Left breast tender in night again. Hungry in the night - got a snack again. Hot flashes in morning. Grumpy. BBT up to 37.06.
> DPO 11: Supposed to start AF today and doesn't show. BBT still high at 37.00. Breast/nipple tenderness as above. Sweated through shirt in night. Constipated and gassy. Mild cramps throughout day. Grumpy. Didn't sleep well.
> DPO12 (today): breast/nipple tenderness as above. BBT still high at 37.00. Some insomnia again. Hungry in the night - got a snack again. Some mild cramping, maybe uterus area just feels more full? Still no AF...
> 
> I bought a FRER and have another general Life brand HPT. I am hesitant to test yet as it is not a full 14 days following O, but I am thinking if I'm pregnant it may be positive due to my short LP? Was planning on holding out to test until tomorrow if AF doesn't show, but am getting anxious/excited! Hoping this is not all in my head as it is first time TTC. What do you think? Should I test today????
> 
> Thank you for the help!!

I know how hard it is to wait...i never can lol. So that being said, if you absolutely can't wait until tomorrow a.m then id use the frer because its more sensitive and if that's a no go, dont think ur out yet and wait until mon-Tues a.m and use the other test. Mine didn't pick up until today (16dpo!) so until the witch shows, no matter what the tests say u still have a good shot! Hope I helped at all lol baby dust your way!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Tested today and: :bfn:

Too bad! Guess I will sit here and wait for AF to arrive. If she doesn't, I'll test again when/if I'm a couple days late. I'm starting to think all the symptoms I was having were just in my head:-/


----------



## aidensmommy1

mrsstrezy said:


> Tested today and: :bfn:
> 
> Too bad! Guess I will sit here and wait for AF to arrive. If she doesn't, I'll test again when/if I'm a couple days late. I'm starting to think all the symptoms I was having were just in my head:-/

that's exactly how I felt when I saw "No-" 3 days ago. Its not over til the witch shows her ugly face! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## mrsstrezy

aidensmommy1 said:


> mrsstrezy said:
> 
> 
> Tested today and: :bfn:
> 
> Too bad! Guess I will sit here and wait for AF to arrive. If she doesn't, I'll test again when/if I'm a couple days late. I'm starting to think all the symptoms I was having were just in my head:-/
> 
> that's exactly how I felt when I saw "No-" 3 days ago. Its not over til the witch shows her ugly face! My fingers are crossed for you!Click to expand...


thanks aidensmommy! We'll see what happens. If I'm not pregnant, I won't b heartbroken. This was our first cycle actually trying, and we didn't really try too hard. We were NTNP for two months before that. In Feb on our cruise, it'll b full steam ahead!!


----------



## squirrel.

biscuitgal said:


> Well 3 days in a row and an FRER I'm calling it pregnant!
> 
> I was feeling really nervous and I know I've got a long way to go to stay healthy and everything, but I at least feel like my tests the past two days aren't flukes... ;)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Huge congratulations Biscuitgal!! I was just checking back through this thread hoping to see some more BFPs. So happy to see yours! I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!

x


----------



## biscuitgal

squirrel. said:


> Huge congratulations Biscuitgal!! I was just checking back through this thread hoping to see some more BFPs. So happy to see yours! I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!
> 
> x

Thanks, squirrel - are you posting elsewhere on the forums? I'm not sure where' bfps go...


----------



## squirrel.

biscuitgal said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Huge congratulations Biscuitgal!! I was just checking back through this thread hoping to see some more BFPs. So happy to see yours! I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!
> 
> x
> 
> Thanks, squirrel - are you posting elsewhere on the forums? I'm not sure where' bfps go...Click to expand...

I'm over in First Tri, but we also have a due in August thread going on. come on over :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2067579-due-august-2014-open-anyone.html

x


----------



## countrygirl3

Lindreed said:


> Have any of you had a positive opk and then not ovulated ? I sometimes worry because my temp dipped after the positive opk on tues and wed... Just now today it went up ... I always worry that due to exercise i may not be ovulating . That's why I bought the opks. I was happy to see a positive but when my temps went down I went back to thinking uh oh... I have to cut down on the workouts as I can be a bit OCD with them...it might be a good idea to see what happens when I really cut back for a month. I can't see how a baby can be made under that much stress ? Ahhh the worries. I feel like I have a new worry each day!!
> 
> Congrats on bfp!! Wow this thread is a success!!! It's the season !! :)

As long as you're not really under weight or your doctor had said not to you should be able to exercise normally. I've had 3 babies in the last 3 1/2 years while doing Turbo fire dvds (kick boxing kinda workouts) on a regular basis while ttc and pregnant. Sure makes giving birth easier if you exercise now :)


----------



## jmandrews

I'm confused. I have a regular 28 day cycle. I had fertile mucus for 3 days during my fertile week then cycle days 17 and 18 my CM was creamyish. Today CD 19 I just noticed a big glob of EWCM. Is it normal to see this during the TWW?


----------



## JenBG

First month TTC! AF is due 12/24, so I'll be testing on Christmas Eve!

I used OPKs and they were positive on Wed and Thurs, so I think I am 1-2 DPO now. My cycles are very regular and I have always thought (due to EWCM) that I ovulate kind of late (CD14 or 15) and that was proven this month by OPK ... but AF almost always comes on CD28. Is that unusual? From reading posts here, it sounds like a lot of women ovulate earlier than that.

Anyway, I am exhausted, dizzy on and off, and my nipples are sensitive. I know it's very early, but none of that is normal for me... so we'll see!


----------



## jmandrews

JenBG said:


> First month TTC! AF is due 12/24, so I'll be testing on Christmas Eve!
> 
> I used OPKs and they were positive on Wed and Thurs, so I think I am 1-2 DPO now. My cycles are very regular and I have always thought (due to EWCM) that I ovulate kind of late (CD14 or 15) and that was proven this month by OPK ... but AF almost always comes on CD28. Is that unusual? From reading posts here, it sounds like a lot of women ovulate earlier than that.
> 
> Anyway, I am exhausted, dizzy on and off, and my nipples are sensitive. I know it's very early, but none of that is normal for me... so we'll see!

I think I am a lot like you. I'm not sure on what day I'm Ovulating because I'm not using OPKs but I prob will next cycle if I don't get my BFP. I think it's pretty normal if u O in that range. 
AF is due on Christmas Eve too and I have a 28 day cycle. I hope I already O'd because I'm on CD 19 and that just seems oddly late. Not sure why I have random EWCM though. fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Lindreed

Same boat 2dpo and as you say probably too early for symptoms but I feel horrible. Not usual for me. Exhausted, sick to my stomach, horrible headache and so irritable. So, maybe it's lucky for us?

Re countrygirl: I'm into more intense work outs although that might seem unbelievable :) weightlifting competitions and endurance competitions. Outdoors in any weather. I've stopped since ttc which was a big decision for me but now I'm kind of reeling from the effects. My cycles were not normal while competing. Now I'm learning to tone things down but it isn't easy. I'm making friends with the indoor run ( treadmill) and she's hard to like lol. I might have to try some of the DVDs you mentioned lol !!!


----------



## JenBG

Lindreed said:


> Same boat 2dpo and as you say probably too early for symptoms but I feel horrible. Not usual for me. Exhausted, sick to my stomach, horrible headache and so irritable. So, maybe it's lucky for us?

I hope so!!


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies!

I am 14DPO and AF is due tomorrow. I have been cramping on and off since 5DPO. Maybe this cycle will be different. I usually spot a day to 2 days before AF arrives. Maybe she will arrive tomorrow. I hope not. FX to rest of you ladies to receive your BFP's! Congrats to all the ladies that received their BFP! I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy.:baby::flower::happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I feel very down. I finally got a faint bfp today (in the time frame) and now I'm spotting! Idk what's going on. Today made me 3days late for AF and I'm never late. Idk how it could be another chemical. Idk I read u cn still have implantation bleeding after implantation just from the sticky bean getting comfy but idk. I'm feeling very nervous right now! Any other on here w bfps have this happen? Ill be so depressed if it was just a faulty test. I'm going for blood work Monday a.m to figure this out =/ wish me luck! Baby dust to all (& myself! Lol lord knows I need it with my conceiving history!)


----------



## babyjoy391

AF just showed up! I'm out ladies. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I believe my AF is due today.


----------



## DSemcho

Got AF yesterday at work, so I should I between 31DEC and 4JAN. Not sure if I'm gonna get to DTD during my O period cause DH is going to the states for 3 weeks for school that is starting on 6JAN. But now AF is due roughly the 16th/17th Jan


----------



## tracdesi

BFP Thanks ladies for the replies. 10dpo today. No reall symptoms except tired, some aches now and then, and my heart has been pounding lately
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## jmandrews

tracdesi said:


> BFP Thanks ladies for the replies. 10dpo today. No reall symptoms except tired, some aches now and then, and my heart has been pounding lately

Yay congrats!!!! :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats tracdesi!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

aidensmommy1 said:


> AnonymousCAT said:
> 
> 
> This is my first 2WW of TTC and I think I might be pregnant, but don't know if testing at 12 DPO is too early? I don't want to spend lots of money on HPTs... and am enjoying feeling pregnant even if I'm not.
> 
> Background Info:
> -Me: 27; DH: 27
> -Was on BC for 9yrs. Went off BC end of Sept 2013. Plans was to try starting TTC Dec 2013. First AF returned 25 days after placebo week. Next cycle length was also 25 days, so I think this is my regular cycle (pretty sure this is also what it was before BC). I never spotted before AF is due and am unsure of what my regular symptoms are before AF since being off BC.
> -Last AF CD 1 on Nov 18th, 2013
> -Started tracking my BBT for this whole cycle as I was concerned about having a short LP. Last cycle when I didn't really know all the signs to look for I had O pain on CD 16 and this would have made my LP 9 days. This freaked my out as I have been reading a short LP can make implantation and sticking more difficult. Average BBT before O was 36.22 to 36.61 depending on when I took it (haven't been sleeping well since measuring it so it varies - I'll be glad when I can stop temping, although it is super interesting!)
> -This cycle had EWCM/watery CM beginning on CD9 to CD14 and it seemed to be most clear and abundant on CD 13, BBT this day was 36.61. However, we didn't BD this day as DH wanted to wait for Dec despite it being one day away. CD 14, BBT was 36.48 (so still no O yet). We BD in the morning of CD 14 as it was Dec 1st! I had O pain on CD 14 in the afternoon for a few hours on the right. CD 15, BBT was still low at 36.40. BBT increased on CD 16 to 36.80... I think this means that I O'd on CD 15? Anyways, I have been patiently S) been waiting since...
> 
> Here are my symptoms:
> DPO1 -DPO5: DPO1 BBT 36.80. Nothing really that stood out that I couldn't have imagined as a symptom. Awoke a few days with a mild sore throat that didn't amount to anything, had a few mild headaches, felt a little gassy, and started falling asleep early on DPO5. DPO4 noticed water in the afternoon tasted off, metallically.
> DPO6: Things started happening. Middle of the night awoke with left sided breast pain/tenderness and left sided nipple tenderness, with cramping. Breast and nipple pain lasted throughout day. BBT down to 36.67, odd as I was awake a lot during the night due to breast tenderness and cramping.
> DPO7: breast/nipple tenderness to touch continues. Runny nose end of day only which went away a few hours later. BBT still down 36.59.
> DPO8: breast/nipple tenderness as above. Hot flashes in night and morning. Some cramping. Stuffy nose at night only. Hungry in the night - got a snack. Insomnia. BBT 36.67, so still a little low.
> DPO9: breast/nipple tenderness as above. BBT started to rise again. Now at 36.90. Slept well.
> DPO10: breast/nipple tenderness as above. Left breast tender in night again. Hungry in the night - got a snack again. Hot flashes in morning. Grumpy. BBT up to 37.06.
> DPO 11: Supposed to start AF today and doesn't show. BBT still high at 37.00. Breast/nipple tenderness as above. Sweated through shirt in night. Constipated and gassy. Mild cramps throughout day. Grumpy. Didn't sleep well.
> DPO12 (today): breast/nipple tenderness as above. BBT still high at 37.00. Some insomnia again. Hungry in the night - got a snack again. Some mild cramping, maybe uterus area just feels more full? Still no AF...
> 
> I bought a FRER and have another general Life brand HPT. I am hesitant to test yet as it is not a full 14 days following O, but I am thinking if I'm pregnant it may be positive due to my short LP? Was planning on holding out to test until tomorrow if AF doesn't show, but am getting anxious/excited! Hoping this is not all in my head as it is first time TTC. What do you think? Should I test today????
> 
> Thank you for the help!!
> 
> I know how hard it is to wait...i never can lol. So that being said, if you absolutely can't wait until tomorrow a.m then id use the frer because its more sensitive and if that's a no go, dont think ur out yet and wait until mon-Tues a.m and use the other test. Mine didn't pick up until today (16dpo!) so until the witch shows, no matter what the tests say u still have a good shot! Hope I helped at all lol baby dust your way!Click to expand...

Thank you for your help! So I tested this AM with FMU with the FRER and... BFP on DPO 13!!! So excited! Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Lindreed

Congrats !!!!!! So exciting for you!!


----------



## mrsstrezy

So I have another symptom to report. Within the past week or so, I've lost all desire to drink alcohol. It just doesn't even sound good to me. This is extremely bizarre, as people who know me know that I LOVE to drink. Has anyone else experienced this?? I also am usually a night owl, but have no desire to stay up late and have been going to bed earlier than normal. I just feel "different", but yesterday was a solid BFN.


----------



## kit603

Congrats to the new BFPs  

I'm hoping to ovulate soon. When I do ovulate its usually around CD15-17 but I'm using the CBFM again this cycle and its displaying high fertility at the moment and LH line is getting darker. I had a temp dip this morning, so hoping for a peak and possible ovulation tomorrow or the day after  

I was really hoping for my December BFP at the very beginning of this month, but sadly it wasn't meant to be because AF arrived early. Now hoping she arrived early so that I could get my new year BFP instead! :thumbup:


----------



## MomWife

Congrats to tracdesi & AnonymousCAT, I hope you both have a happy and healthy 9 months! :baby::baby::winkwink::hugs:


I am 15DPO and AF is due today! So far not spotting which I always spot a day or 2 before AF arrives. FX for me that AF does not show up!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm out. Idk what was up with the one definate pos test but I deff told them what was on my mind when I called the 1800# on the box. Ugh. Ill be back in the tww around Dec 26-27th. 

congrats to all the *sticky* BFP'S this cycle!! I wish you a very H & H 9 months!!! =)


----------



## squirrel.

mrsstrezy said:


> So I have another symptom to report. Within the past week or so, I've lost all desire to drink alcohol. It just doesn't even sound good to me. This is extremely bizarre, as people who know me know that I LOVE to drink. Has anyone else experienced this?? I also am usually a night owl, but have no desire to stay up late and have been going to bed earlier than normal. I just feel "different", but yesterday was a solid BFN.

When I was pregnant with my son, this was the second thing I noticed (first being blue veins all over my chest). It was my nephew's Christening and at the party afterwards I had to turn down champagne! Champagne!! I just couldn't stomach it. This time I'm not sure, as we were TTC so I didn't drink in the second half of my TWW, so I don't know whether I had the same symptom. Hopefully it's a good sign for you!

x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Good morning ladies :) 

Friday night DH and I :sex: and I put a liner on like I always do afterwards. Well I forgot to take it off yesterday and when I went potty I noticed some light pink spotting but only on my liner, nothing came when I wiped. Along came a little cramping. :) 

As of today, I still have not gotten my AF at all. 

Testing on December 17th @ 10 DPO now :)


----------



## newlywed2013

OMG the last couple of days I have had cramps, and all of a sudden today the area around my nipples has doubled in size


----------



## Jbbsturm

I'm really frustrated with my chart this month. It is all over the place. Last month it was so perfect and regular. It's making me very confused and I'm not sure when I'm going to ovulate or if I already did.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like you ovulated to me :)


----------



## newlywed2013

This was my friends first sign! Good luck! 



mrsstrezy said:


> So I have another symptom to report. Within the past week or so, I've lost all desire to drink alcohol. It just doesn't even sound good to me. This is extremely bizarre, as people who know me know that I LOVE to drink. Has anyone else experienced this?? I also am usually a night owl, but have no desire to stay up late and have been going to bed earlier than normal. I just feel "different", but yesterday was a solid BFN.


----------



## xMissChellex

the :witch: got me :cry:

onto the next cycle. congrats on all the BFPs:happydance:


----------



## aleas042809

If the witch got you and your testing in january https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...anuary-testers-welcome-here.html#post30899333



Baby dust!


----------



## amanda111308

December 24th for me!!


----------



## aleas042809

I love this thread! Has some amazing ladies on here! Hope to not see you on januarys thread, but if af shows, come here! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...anuary-testers-welcome-here.html#post30899333


----------



## lilmissariel

Due on the 23rd but cramping and stuff now so fingers crossed:D


----------



## Future Mom

Jrepp said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp: Probably just to early yet! The average BFP is 12dpo. And some women can't BFP until later.
> 
> Thanks. I hope it was just diluted pee. I do feel like AF is on the way though, so who knows. If AF doesn't arrive tonight or tomorrow, I'll retest Sunday with fmu.
> 
> I started to cry and apologized to hubby. He asked why I'm sorry and I said that I feel like I'm a failure and all I want is to give him a family. :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: I think everyone on this thread can totally relate to how you feel, but all of us also know that it's NOT TRUE!!!! You're not a failure. It will happen when the time is right!!! Good luck!!!:dust:


----------



## aleas042809

I agree!


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats to AnonymousCAT and tracdesi!!! Best wishes for H&H!!! :happydance:

:hugs: to Aidensmommy1 and, of course, :dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hey ladies, it's been a really busy couple of days. Ex is screwing me over, and baby is taking all of my energy. Going to work on the front page now. Sorry for the delay


----------



## Little_one

Brandi that's ex's for you Hun :hugs: 
Gonna be weird when these familiar names start disappearing now! Come on girls let's carry on the luck Jan 14 is the month for the rest of us !!!! X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Front page is completely updated. If I missed you, or made a mistake, please let me know and I'll correct it. Had quite a few to update.


----------



## Jbaby90

Wow can't believe how many positives there have been so far this month!! Congrats ladies and good luck to everyone  xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

I may be able to test will you all yet! Thought I wouldnt O until the end of the month..
 



Attached Files:







hmm.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jmandrews

Aw I'm so sorry :( I hope tomorrow is a better day. Hope ur ok. Here for you! Thanks Brandi.


----------



## newlywed2013

newlywed2013 said:


> OMG the last couple of days I have had cramps, and all of a sudden today the area around my nipples has doubled in size

any thoughts anyone? 

I want to test in the morning but I am nervous that it's too early


----------



## Jbbsturm

newlywed2013 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> OMG the last couple of days I have had cramps, and all of a sudden today the area around my nipples has doubled in size
> 
> any thoughts anyone?
> I've never this happen but I'm also not pregnant. It's a little early for you to test but if this is a different symptom for you you should test. Good luck. I'm rooting for you.Click to expand...


----------



## mandi21a

:) testing Dec 23rd, but I know deep down I can test the earliest on the 21st ... Soooo, that'll probably be when i start ... 23 bfp's for this lovely group of ladies is just not enough, I'm sure there MUST be a few more before the months over ! 
Fxfxfx !! All I want for Christmas is 2 pink lines !!!


----------



## Knightrider

Opinions please? Faint bfp or evap?


----------



## Knightrider

Bfp or evap?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Jrepp

Evap


----------



## kit603

It looks like an evap to me, sorry :hugs:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I believe myself to be a day late but I don't feel pregnant like I did with my 1st.


----------



## Little_one

I also think it looks like an evap Hun real sorry :hugs: hopefully you'll bet your BFP! Test again with FMU. 

Not all pregnancies are the same though Charmed, maybe it's worth testing. It's the only way you'll know xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm 9 weeks now, Kristy, and some days, still don't feel pregnant. At least not until Freckle does his flips


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Little_one said:


> I also think it looks like an evap Hun real sorry :hugs: hopefully you'll bet your BFP! Test again with FMU.
> 
> Not all pregnancies are the same though Charmed, maybe it's worth testing. It's the only way you'll know xx




BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm 9 weeks now, Kristy, and some days, still don't feel pregnant. At least not until Freckle does his flips

I think a trip to the shops is needed. Hopefully I'll test tomorrow morning.


----------



## newlywed2013

It's definitely not normal, but I tested and it's stark white. I thought for sure it would be at least a faint line... 

feeling a little bummed. But I still feel so sure. 
Symptoms-slightly painful breasts, sensitive nipples, areola larger, dizzy, back pain, period like cramps, increased hunger, increased thirst, frequent urination, fatigue, waking up really early, increased cm (feels like I am on my period) , increased acne 



Jbbsturm said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> OMG the last couple of days I have had cramps, and all of a sudden today the area around my nipples has doubled in size
> 
> any thoughts anyone?
> I've never this happen but I'm also not pregnant. It's a little early for you to test but if this is a different symptom for you you should test. Good luck. I'm rooting for you.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Lindreed

I don't always trust ff... Today it went nuts on me. Entered my temp and it created red ovulation crosshairs two days after my positive opk? So now my dpo have changed and it also extended my cycle to 27 days when it's only 25....

What the heck is going on with this thing? I see how it could justify changing my o date but why extend my cycle length? That doesn't even seem possible....


----------



## Lirpa11

Wow, 23 BFPs, well done!! I was on the front page and had AF :(

The first three days were all BFPs!! Hope the rest of you get your Christmas miracle!! :-D


----------



## kit603

Lindreed said:


> I don't always trust ff... Today it went nuts on me. Entered my temp and it created red ovulation crosshairs two days after my positive opk? So now my dpo have changed and it also extended my cycle to 27 days when it's only 25....
> 
> What the heck is going on with this thing? I see how it could justify changing my o date but why extend my cycle length? That doesn't even seem possible....

Is your ovulation date later than usual? I know that when I ovulate late it usually extends my predicted cycle length as well so I thought it might be calculating cycle length based on LP - not 100% sure though.

I know that you don't always ovulate on the day you get your positive OPK - in the instructions for my OPKs it says ovulation occurs up to 48 hours later, so could it be that you got your + but didn't actually ovulate for another 48 hours?


----------



## Lindreed

kit603 said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> I don't always trust ff... Today it went nuts on me. Entered my temp and it created red ovulation crosshairs two days after my positive opk? So now my dpo have changed and it also extended my cycle to 27 days when it's only 25....
> 
> What the heck is going on with this thing? I see how it could justify changing my o date but why extend my cycle length? That doesn't even seem possible....
> 
> Is your ovulation date later than usual? I know that when I ovulate late it usually extends my predicted cycle length as well so I thought it might be calculating cycle length based on LP - not 100% sure though.
> 
> I know that you don't always ovulate on the day you get your positive OPK - in the instructions for my OPKs it says ovulation occurs up to 48 hours later, so could it be that you got your + but didn't actually ovulate for another 48 hours?Click to expand...

Thanks !! This info is great :). This is the first time I have tracked ov using sticks and temps so I wouldn't know if it's later than usual. It is later than ff originally predicted though... So what you said makes sense.... I would be very doubtful that my cycle will be 27 days, it decreases every month. However, if my cycle is only 25 days AND I ov this late, looks like I would have a short lp. Never thought I'd say this but hoping for a long cycle. I forgot about the fact that ovulation could happen 48 hours after... I really hope we bd enough !! We did every day up to ov, ov and one day after.

Thanks again for the explanation !


----------



## kit603

Lindreed said:


> Thanks !! This info is great :). This is the first time I have tracked ov using sticks and temps so I wouldn't know if it's later than usual. It is later than ff originally predicted though... So what you said makes sense.... I would be very doubtful that my cycle will be 27 days, it decreases every month. However, if my cycle is only 25 days AND I ov this late, looks like I would have a short lp. Never thought I'd say this but hoping for a long cycle. I forgot about the fact that ovulation could happen 48 hours after... I really hope we bd enough !! We did every day up to ov, ov and one day after.
> 
> Thanks again for the explanation !

No problem, definitely not an expert on charting or anything but speaking from my own experience I do find that my expected AF changes depending on when (or if) if I ovulate :) How many dpo does FF think you are now? 

I'm still waiting for ovulation at the minute, but I'm hoping it'll be in the next couple of days so that I'll be 14dpo when I test on New Year's Eve. (not sure who I'm trying to convince... I know I'll test early :haha:)

I think you were testing a couple of days before me at the beginning of this month, so we've both tried twice for December BFPs.... good luck :dust:! x


----------



## BabyMamma87

Hi! :hi: Testing December 26 for me please! FX and Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I've spotted a little this afternoon so period may come tomorrow


----------



## Bee Bee

BAH! CD19 and no +OPK yet! I O'd on CD19 last month and then CD21 the month before. Looks like it'll be closer to CD21 again, which means I will have a 35 day cycle again probably. I was hoping to be able to test Christmas morning but it's probably going to be closer to the 27th now. 

So you can change my test date to Dec. 27th!


----------



## Lindreed

kit603 said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> Thanks !! This info is great :). This is the first time I have tracked ov using sticks and temps so I wouldn't know if it's later than usual. It is later than ff originally predicted though... So what you said makes sense.... I would be very doubtful that my cycle will be 27 days, it decreases every month. However, if my cycle is only 25 days AND I ov this late, looks like I would have a short lp. Never thought I'd say this but hoping for a long cycle. I forgot about the fact that ovulation could happen 48 hours after... I really hope we bd enough !! We did every day up to ov, ov and one day after.
> 
> Thanks again for the explanation !
> 
> No problem, definitely not an expert on charting or anything but speaking from my own experience I do find that my expected AF changes depending on when (or if) if I ovulate :) How many dpo does FF think you are now?
> 
> I'm still waiting for ovulation at the minute, but I'm hoping it'll be in the next couple of days so that I'll be 14dpo when I test on New Year's Eve. (not sure who I'm trying to convince... I know I'll test early :haha:)
> 
> I think you were testing a couple of days before me at the beginning of this month, so we've both tried twice for December BFPs.... good luck :dust:! xClick to expand...

Thanks for the well wishes !! I am sending them right back at ya :) yes December will hopefully be our month or in the new year :) fx for you!! Yes last month was a disappointment :( and finding three lumps in my breast however I have been told not to worry and I will have another ultrasound in six months. With that good news I went into full blown baby making mode this month! I don't like temping at all.... I am kind of OCD with those things and now I find myself waking up at 3am and 4am thinking its morning and to test lol.... Not fun !!

Ff puts me at 3dp.... Feeling pretty much the same. I hope you ovulate soon !! Happy bding !! Keep me posted :)


----------



## kit603

Lindreed said:


> Thanks for the well wishes !! I am sending them right back at ya :) yes December will hopefully be our month or in the new year :) fx for you!! Yes last month was a disappointment :( and finding three lumps in my breast however I have been told not to worry and I will have another ultrasound in six months. With that good news I went into full blown baby making mode this month! I don't like temping at all.... I am kind of OCD with those things and now I find myself waking up at 3am and 4am thinking its morning and to test lol.... Not fun !!
> 
> Ff puts me at 3dp.... Feeling pretty much the same. I hope you ovulate soon !! Happy bding !! Keep me posted :)

Thanks hun :) I'm glad to hear that they aren't worried about the lumps, it must have been very scary for you to find them like that - FX for a good ultrasound in 6 months.

I don't usually like temping either - I tried it before for several months and it didn't work for me because I was working shifts and the house we used to live in was always cold, which made for very erratic temps and I didn't detect ovulation once. I know I do have some cycles where I don't ovulate but even after the gynae had told me i'd just ovulated based on their tests - temping didn't detect it.

However, I decided to give it another go this month (along with charting CM, Intercourse, OPKs and CBFM) because I'm working set hours now and the new house is at a more constant temperature. I've not detected ovulation yet but I can definitely see the difference in my chart - it'd be easier to see a change because the temps are more in line. 

Fingers crossed it helps :)


----------



## Lindreed

Kit we did the same :) opks and temps and pre seed first time lol. One big science experiment down there. My night side table would be an odd sight for anyone lol and pee cups everywhere ! My temps seem erratic too, not sure why. I wish I could post it on here but I've tried a hundred times and it won't work... At some point I'm hoping it will to get tips an advice. So some months you don't ovulate ? Do you know why that is? How long are your cycles?

Oh now that I see your signature, pcos I suppose is the cause. I'm not entirely familiar however a friend of mine who is ttc appears to have pcos as well. Despite it though I say lets be positive !!!! :) no better way to be :)


----------



## Princesa7

Just getting over the flu here and I'm out AF showed up today!:growlmad:


----------



## kit603

Lindreed said:


> Kit we did the same :) opks and temps and pre seed first time lol. One big science experiment down there. My night side table would be an odd sight for anyone lol and pee cups everywhere ! My temps seem erratic too, not sure why. I wish I could post it on here but I've tried a hundred times and it won't work... At some point I'm hoping it will to get tips an advice. So some months you don't ovulate ? Do you know why that is? How long are your cycles?
> 
> Oh now that I see your signature, pcos I suppose is the cause. I'm not entirely familiar however a friend of mine who is ttc appears to have pcos as well. Despite it though I say lets be positive !!!! :) no better way to be :)

My cycles vary anything from 29 days (not common, although that's what it was last cycle) to 90+ (again not common). Most often though they're 31 days, when I do ovulate its usually 14/15 days before AF arrives so my LP is mostly constant. How about you? 

Are you using FF to chart? When you're on the desktop site you should be able to select sharing and then either get code (for a mini chart or text link) or graphical tickers (one like mine) and you need to copy and paste the BBcode into your signature


----------



## linz143

Lindreed said:


> I don't always trust ff... Today it went nuts on me. Entered my temp and it created red ovulation crosshairs two days after my positive opk? So now my dpo have changed and it also extended my cycle to 27 days when it's only 25....
> 
> What the heck is going on with this thing? I see how it could justify changing my o date but why extend my cycle length? That doesn't even seem possible....

The reason it would move your cycle length out is because the second half of your cycle after ovulation almost ALWAYS stays the same. So if the second half of your cycle (luteal phase) is 14 days long, then you just add that to the day you ovulate and you can figure out when AF is due. So if you ovulate on CD 11 plus a 14 day luteal phase, then you'd have a 25 day cycle. If you ovulate on CD 13 plus your 14 day luteal phase, you'd have a 27 day cycle.

Also, this cycle that I got pregnant, it gave me crosshairs 2 days after my first + opk and I'm pretty sure that's correct.


----------



## Little_one

Any new BFP's the past few days! Can't wait for AF to be over to really start. I have just ordered OPK's so I'm really hoping that they arrive soon.
Hope the BFP's this month really are sticky little beans & the expectant mummies have a very happy healthy 9 months x


----------



## Lindreed

linz143 said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> I don't always trust ff... Today it went nuts on me. Entered my temp and it created red ovulation crosshairs two days after my positive opk? So now my dpo have changed and it also extended my cycle to 27 days when it's only 25....
> 
> What the heck is going on with this thing? I see how it could justify changing my o date but why extend my cycle length? That doesn't even seem possible....
> 
> The reason it would move your cycle length out is because the second half of your cycle after ovulation almost ALWAYS stays the same. So if the second half of your cycle (luteal phase) is 14 days long, then you just add that to the day you ovulate and you can figure out when AF is due. So if you ovulate on CD 11 plus a 14 day luteal phase, then you'd have a 25 day cycle. If you ovulate on CD 13 plus your 14 day luteal phase, you'd have a 27 day cycle.
> 
> Also, this cycle that I got pregnant, it gave me crosshairs 2 days after my first + opk and I'm pretty sure that's correct.Click to expand...

Thanks ! the info is much appreciated ! Well, I'm only 3dpo but my chart looks exactly like yours lol !!! Although its early hoping that it's a good sign!


----------



## MomWife

Hey ladies! I am 16DPO and AF was supposed to arrive yesterday. My nipples and breasts are still sensitive. I hope that is good news. Will update tomorrow!:hugs::flower:


----------



## amanda111308

Add me to December 24th please!!


----------



## Jrepp

AF arrived today, so my next ovulation would be sometime between the 30th and 5th based on previous cycles. Going to be more relaxed about ttc this cycle and just see what happens away from the stresses of work.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I was supposed to see AF yesterday, and she still hasn't shown up. Tested tonight with a FRER, and got a very faint, but very clear BFP!!!! : ) DH just left for the drugstore to buy more tests because he is in shock and can't believe it lol.


----------



## jmandrews

SoBlessedMama said:


> I was supposed to see AF yesterday, and she still hasn't shown up. Tested tonight with a FRER, and got a very faint, but very clear BFP!!!! : ) DH just left for the drugstore to buy more tests because he is in shock and can't believe it lol.

Yay congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Beansy

Hi all, 1st month TTC. Due to start my AF on the 21st December, hope it doesn't show for another 9 months. I did a HPT this morning at 11DPO but it was negative (not even the faintest of lines). BUT really hoping it was too early to test. Will wait till Saturday and if nothing I'll test again.


----------



## LondonBean

Hi all! I am new to this thread. Congrats to the bfps and FX'ed for all of us waiting.

I am 10dpo today and I will test on the 22nd. I started taking Maca Root and I ovulated much sooner this cycle. My cycles are usually anywhere from 34 - 36 days for the most part, but sometimes i get a 42 day cycle like last month. I think I had an implantation dip yesterday at 9dpo and I have been feeling nauseated and insatiable for the last two days and I don't know why. It couldn't be related to implantation, could it? 
I have also been waking up with a runny watery nose and sneezing fits which makes it very hard to take my bbt.

It would be so amazing to get a bfp this month because my hubby's birthday is in early January and it would be an awesome surprise.


----------



## qwk

Hey ladies, congrats to all the BFPs!! A good Christmas for sure!!

I ended up O'ing 2 days later (following an early miscarriage, so I really got off pretty lucky...) so I won't be testing until Thursday, 12/19 if I can keep up my will power... ;)

Good luck to all!


----------



## newlywed2013

Well I just went to the bathroom, and when I wiped it was nothing but pink, so af should be here in the next day or two :(


----------



## Jrepp

newlywed2013 said:


> Well I just went to the bathroom, and when I wiped it was nothing but pink, so af should be here in the next day or two :(

Did you get married June 8,2013?


----------



## newlywed2013

Yup!


Jrepp said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just went to the bathroom, and when I wiped it was nothing but pink, so af should be here in the next day or two :(
> 
> Did you get married June 8,2013?Click to expand...


----------



## MandaMac

Trying to join this December testing group. Just joined the site in fact. My DH and I just really starting trying a month or two ago. I have very regular periods and am having some spotting about a week earlier then AF is due. Maybe implantation bleeding. Don't know yet. Tested yesterday but still 5-6 days out from AF. Will test again December 23rd! :xmas2:


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm out! Got full blown AF this morning. :(


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi ladies, got my really faint but there BFP this morning :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hi ladies, got my really faint but there BFP this morning :)


Congrats!!! : ) h&h 9 months to you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hi ladies, got my really faint but there BFP this morning :)

Yayyyy congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## aleas042809

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hi ladies, got my really faint but there BFP this morning :)



What were your symptoms? Cp? Cd?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats kittykat!


----------



## Lindreed

Congrats yes symptoms please !!


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats SoBlessedMama and KittyKat!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit603

Congratulations to thew new BFPS :D


----------



## LoveThyBully

Just got my BFP!!!! Baby dust to all(


----------



## lovest

I'm 6 dpo now, my test date is Xmas eve (December 24th)
Good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## kit603

Congrats


----------



## Jbaby90

Congrats kittykat and lovethybully!!! H&h 9 months!!


----------



## jmandrews

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hi ladies, got my really faint but there BFP this morning :)

Yay!!!! Congrats! This was ur 2nd cycle right? I hope I'm as lucky as u!


----------



## jmandrews

lovest said:


> I'm 6 dpo now, my test date is Xmas eve (December 24th)
> Good luck to all of us!!!

Yay so is mine! :) I'm 7dpo today. Good luck!


----------



## jmandrews

LoveThyBully said:


> Just got my BFP!!!! Baby dust to all(

Yay congrats!!!!


----------



## mwel8819

Hello ladies! I am coming in a little late...literally 9 days late now. I wasn't expecting anything to happen this month because I thought we had missed my O date but maybe just maybe...I don't want to get my hopes up. I've had all kinds of symptoms for the last week and a half. They consisted of feeling wet all the time (I have worn a panty liner for about 2 weeks now), constipation, sore nipples, heartburn, backache, twinges and pulls/sometimes cramps in my uterus area, headaches been getting a little nauseous on and off today. It is so weird. I thought I was out because I had a BFN Sunday but I just can't shake the feeling that maybe it was too soon to test. I have been regular for the 9 months that my hubby and I haven't been trying. Last year we tried for a while and stopped because we felt that God just didn't want to bless us with one right then for some reason (I had irregular periods all the time even before we started trying). I have never been a symptom spotter and didn't start this time until I started getting them at about 4 days late. If I have tracked my cycle correctly, I have a 31 day cycle and the test Sunday would have to be correct. So either I am waiting on a BFP on my AF just like everyone else here...oh the waiting game. Good luck to everyone. I think I am out. Baby dust to all! :kiss:


----------



## kedwards1982

Hi ladies! I'm supposed to start my period on Thursday so we will see. I'm just patiently waiting to see if it comes. I really hope and pray that it does not comes back for about 10 months. LOL. But I am not having the feeling that I am pregnant. For the past week I've been sleeping so much and not sure why. But I'm not chalking it up to be anything. Speaking of... going to bed. Sleeping some more. Night ladies!


----------



## MKAC2005

Due to test Monday (23rd) but not feeling lucky this month. No symptoms to speak of so far.


----------



## Dezzie

Period is due on the thirty first. So testing in ten days. Why cant I know now! So frustrating


----------



## qwk

i am very excited and nervous to announce my B-faint-P this morning at 10 dpo :) I almost held out til 11 dpo! I had just been having a lot of weird feelings - little twinges and pulls in my uterine area, and nausea especially in the evenings. But I was so afraid I was just being psychosomatic so I hadn't even told my husband! I'm going to go get a beta draw today, I really NEED to see my numbers going up/doubling after my chemical/early miscarriage last month. Praising God for this gift and praying that it sticks! Best of luck to you all!!

Here is my wondfo - the FRER I took is lighter and didn't show up well in a pic, I tweaked it a little but you have to use your squintiest eyes to see it ;) both of these were visible in about 5 minutes or less (I don't look until the time is up!)
 



Attached Files:







wondfo10dpo.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 20









FRER10dpo.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats qwk!


----------



## Little_one

Qwk - I see it on the top! Amazing and huge congrats!

Hoping after AF finally buggers off that I will get my BFP early new year x


----------



## qwk

Thanks guys.. best of luck to you both!


----------



## aleas042809

:thumbup:


----------



## Nini Lopez

Congrats to all the :bfp: !!!

Af is due today and temp stayed up high. I am hoping that it stays up tomorrow too lol. I don't have my usual spotting before af but I am not sure if I should take it as a good sign, or bad. I tested this morning with smu and got a :bfn: so I am not sure which way this will go! Ugh I just want to know.


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats qwk!!!! So excited for u! Wishing you a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## BebVern

Well my cycle is looking like it's going to be another long one, I O'd on CD22 so am only 8DPO today. So my original promise of a test today isn't happening :( booo! x


----------



## Jrepp

I'm having a difficult time keeping up with all of the new testers, so I will be lurking from time to time. If you would like to follow my ttc journey, I have a blog at https://reppenhagenroad.weebly.com just click on baby Reppenhagen and journal, and you will find it. I'll still be around but not as much.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Well thats hubs away and gutted as after ovulating early last cycle (day before he came home, and of course missed it) I hoped I would ovulate CD 9 (today) again this cycle and we may catch that darn eggy been active since AF finished in the hope of an early ovulation but looks like off to January thread. Feels like my luck is out with all this TTC and maybe this is all my fault for waiting so long to come back :-( 

I know spermies hang about but just feeling crap ;-(

I am delighted for all the BFP congrats


----------



## mrsstrezy

I'm spotting now and feeling all those familiar AF feelings. I guess all the symptoms I was feeling were truly in my head...yikes!! I'm out for this month and taking a break next month. Will b trying hardcore in Feb for TTC cycle 2:) wish I didn't have such long cycles(42 days). Probably won't b testing again til March:(


----------



## Future Mom

mwel8819 said:


> Hello ladies! I am coming in a little late...literally 9 days late now. I wasn't expecting anything to happen this month because I thought we had missed my O date but maybe just maybe...I don't want to get my hopes up. I've had all kinds of symptoms for the last week and a half. They consisted of feeling wet all the time (I have worn a panty liner for about 2 weeks now), constipation, sore nipples, heartburn, backache, twinges and pulls/sometimes cramps in my uterus area, headaches been getting a little nauseous on and off today. It is so weird. I thought I was out because I had a BFN Sunday but I just can't shake the feeling that maybe it was too soon to test. I have been regular for the 9 months that my hubby and I haven't been trying. Last year we tried for a while and stopped because we felt that God just didn't want to bless us with one right then for some reason (I had irregular periods all the time even before we started trying). I have never been a symptom spotter and didn't start this time until I started getting them at about 4 days late. If I have tracked my cycle correctly, I have a 31 day cycle and the test Sunday would have to be correct. So either I am waiting on a BFP on my AF just like everyone else here...oh the waiting game. Good luck to everyone. I think I am out. Baby dust to all! :kiss:

Your symptoms sound interesting...:test: and good luck :)

Congrats to qwk and LoveThyBully!!! :happydance: I know I keep saying this, but I cannot BELIEVE how LUCKY this thread is!!!! :dust: Good luck to everyone still waiting to test - let's keep it going!

AFM, I'm 6 or 7 dpo with no symptoms yet :wacko: but hoping for our BFP on Christmas morning!!! We :sex: ed 4 times during fertile week, so feeling pretty positive! :thumbup:


----------



## msq

Just got my :bfp: this morning, confirmed with a digital :)


----------



## Jbaby90

Congrats msq!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats msq!!! And everyone else with BFPs so far
Sorry to those who didn't wishing u the best of luck in January! It will be a new year for a new start. :)

:dust: to those still in the TWW like me :)


----------



## Cheekygringo

I'm out, might see others in the Jan thread. 

Congrats to all the bfp this month!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm have been spotting for a few days so this morning I tested and it was negative. I'm 3 days late so I'm just waiting for the witch.


----------



## kit603

I'm a bit confused about this cycle :(

Was hoping for a BFP at the start of Dec, but AF arrived two days early. Then, FF predicted I'd ovulate CD14-16 so I decided I'd try for a BFP on New Year's Eve instead and hoped to be around 12-14dpo by then. I have PCOS and from experience I know I don't always ovulate and when I do get positive OPKs or a Peak on CBFM it's sometimes around CD14-16 (like FF predicted) but its often later - CD17-23.

This cycle, I decided to try temping again - I did this a couple of years ago for about 13 months but my temps were so erratic FF never detected ovulation (even when Gynae had said i'd ovulated). At the time I was trying to take oral temps (but I'm a mouth breather), the house we were renting had poor heating and the bedroom always seemed cold and I was working shifts so woke up at different times every day.

Now I get up at the same time (within an hour) every day and the house is at a constant temperature and I'm temping vaginally. It's definitely made a difference and my temps seem normal - I got a definite temp rise (clearly above where I think the cover line should be) yesterday and today it's the same, so if I get a third high temp tomorrow I should get crosshairs. BUT my CBFM still says High (no peak) because the estrogen line is v. dark and the LH line is faint, and I've not got a positive OPK yet either.

I have had a few twinges but nothing that's definitely been ovulation pain (but sometimes I get ov pain, sometimes I don't) and my CM has been watery for about 6-7 days (Which FF marks as a fertile sign). I had a very small amount of EWCM yesterday morning, but I don't usually get EWCM anyway so the absence wouldn't mean a lack of ovulation either.

I'm CD17 today. Does a temperature rise (in the absence of illness etc) always indicate ovulation? Or should I trust the OPKs/CBFM and assume i've not ovulated yet?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry ladies...was in a car accident yesterday. Updating the front page now


----------



## kit603

BrandiCanucks said:


> Sorry ladies...was in a car accident yesterday. Updating the front page now

Omg, are you and freckle ok? :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, we're good. I was coming home from my appointment with the fertility specialist (who did my reversal surgery) and as I came off the highway, there is a bridge. The roads were wet and it was snowing, and the guy in front of me, going down the other side of the bridge, slammed his brakes, forcing me to slam on mine. My car went sliding though and I rearended him. There was no damage to either of the vehicles, and no one got hurt, but I flew forward pretty hard and started cramping and spotting shortly after the accident, so I went to emerge to get checked out. They did a bedside ultrasound and Freckle is still snug in there with a heartbeat. I have another ultrasound tomorrow, which was already set up two weeks ago, but I couldn't wait two days after an accident to make sure everything was okay.


----------



## kit603

BrandiCanucks said:


> Yes, we're good. I was coming home from my appointment with the fertility specialist (who did my reversal surgery) and as I came off the highway, there is a bridge. The roads were wet and it was snowing, and the guy in front of me, going down the other side of the bridge, slammed his brakes, forcing me to slam on mine. My car went sliding though and I rearended him. There was no damage to either of the vehicles, and no one got hurt, but I flew forward pretty hard and started cramping and spotting shortly after the accident, so I went to emerge to get checked out. They did a bedside ultrasound and Freckle is still snug in there with a heartbeat. I have another ultrasound tomorrow, which was already set up two weeks ago, but I couldn't wait two days after an accident to make sure everything was okay.

:hugs: That must have been so scary for you.

I'm glad that nobody got hurt and that Freckle is still snug with a HB. Best of luck for the ultrasound tomorrow as well - I don't blame you for not waiting for the ultrasound you already had booked, the not knowing would have driven me crazy :hugs:


----------



## Little_one

Thank goodness that baby is okay! Must have been very scary. I will be using OPK's from Sat/Sunday as come tomorrow my OH has no work due to Christmas Holidays! 17 whole days together x


----------



## qwk

So sorry to hear that Brandi! I had a big fall (well, I think it was, one of my 100-pound dogs was running full tilt and hit me in the back of the knees, threw me up in the air and I fell on my butt/back) when I was around 12 weeks with my son, the midwife said that in the early stages, they are so tiny and there's so much fluid around them trauma is not as significant as it would be later in pregnancy. Glad your little one is ok!!


----------



## kedwards1982

BrandiCanucks said:


> Yes, we're good. I was coming home from my appointment with the fertility specialist (who did my reversal surgery) and as I came off the highway, there is a bridge. The roads were wet and it was snowing, and the guy in front of me, going down the other side of the bridge, slammed his brakes, forcing me to slam on mine. My car went sliding though and I rearended him. There was no damage to either of the vehicles, and no one got hurt, but I flew forward pretty hard and started cramping and spotting shortly after the accident, so I went to emerge to get checked out. They did a bedside ultrasound and Freckle is still snug in there with a heartbeat. I have another ultrasound tomorrow, which was already set up two weeks ago, but I couldn't wait two days after an accident to make sure everything was okay.

That's scary!!! So glad you and Freckle are okay! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nini Lopez

I'm out. Temp dropped this morning and I started to spot. GL to the rest :dust:


----------



## Jbbsturm

My temps are all over the place and ff keeps changing my o date. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Lindreed

6dpo now ughhhh waiting is not my strong suit.... I'm feeling especially hopeful this month which is going to kill me should plans fail :( at 6dpo things out of the ordinary are awful terrible gas pains yesterday felt like knives, today cramping down low, still creamy cm, burping a lot sore throat just started and during a usual work out I felt like I was gonna puke a number of times. Probably nothing though !! Just more ttc insanity !!


----------



## LoveKin

BFN today at 11 dpo :(


----------



## EMSwife1124

Hi Ladies! I've been silently stalking since a few days after my BFN on December 3rd. 

Congrats to everyone who got their BFPs! I feel like this is a lucky thread and I may be able to catch some of that luck tonight! I started using OPKs after AF because I wanted to see what my body was doing. I finally got + OPKs today. My tracker has today as O date so it was pretty close since I got the + OPKs this morning and this evening. Going to BD as soon as OH gets home from work tonight... and probably more this weekend :haha:

Good luck to everyone still waiting and I'm sorry to those that AF came to visit.
 



Attached Files:







OPKs.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jrepp

newlywed2013 said:


> Yup!
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just went to the bathroom, and when I wiped it was nothing but pink, so af should be here in the next day or two :(
> 
> Did you get married June 8,2013?Click to expand...Click to expand...

That was the day I got married as well!


----------



## Beansy

I thought I was totally out, I took a EPT at 11 DPO and it was negative, I was gutted because my chart looked great/perfect, looked as if there was even an implantation dip on 7DPO and back up the next day, I've had 'symptoms' that I've never experienced before such as intense shooting pains in my boobs and a huge amounts of creamy, lumpy CM (TMI). This was from about 8DPO and started disappearing at 10DPO. took the test at 11 DPO with a horrible BFN. all the symptoms seem to have disappeared now and I had horrible cramps on 12DPO so thought AF was def on her way. Now I normally start spotting 2-3 days before AF starts (I'm like clockwork every 29 days), however i'm not spotting and i'm currently 14DPO (the day before AF arrives) with no spotting and my temperature hasn't dropped, in fact is went up 0.10 this morning&#8230;. am I getting my hopes up for nothing? Im too scared to test and see another stark white empty window.


----------



## Beansy

EMSwife1124 said:


> Hi Ladies! I've been silently stalking since a few days after my BFN on December 3rd.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their BFPs! I feel like this is a lucky thread and I may be able to catch some of that luck tonight! I started using OPKs after AF because I wanted to see what my body was doing. I finally got + OPKs today. My tracker has today as O date so it was pretty close since I got the + OPKs this morning and this evening. Going to BD as soon as OH gets home from work tonight... and probably more this weekend :haha:
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting and I'm sorry to those that AF came to visit.

Good Luck EMSwife, I hope you get a BFP!


----------



## Beansy

LoveKin said:


> BFN today at 11 dpo :(

I got the same at 11 DPO but it can be too early to test. Its not over till AF arrives. AF is due tomorrow and no sign yet, so keeping my FX! Good luck, you could still get a BFP


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats msq!!! :happydance:

:hugs: for Brandi! I'm glad that you're okay.


----------



## Jrepp

I went to the doctor today for my injections (wound up getting 27 of them), followed by physical therapy for my foot and leg. I am in so much pain, I can barely move :cry: I had a nice, long and in depth talk with the doctor about the fertility doctor she is sending me to. The doctor said that she isn't worried about fertility per se, because I have a regular 30 day cycle, ovulate on my own, the sperm can obviously find the egg, and the embryo can implant. My problem is staying pregnant once I get that way. It's a medical condition known as recurrent early miscarriage or recurrent early pregnancy loss (and therefore covered by insurance). I have to keep up with the bbt, opk's and cp/cm checks.


----------



## jmandrews

LoveKin said:


> BFN today at 11 dpo :(

You're not out yet. :hugs: 
Sorry you had to see a BFN though. :( I hate them.

I tested today too 9dpo. BFN :dohh: I shouldn't have caved.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry ladies. I can no longer update the front page. My house was broken into last night and my laptop was stolen. It was my only computer. I won't be able to make further updates until the police recover ot or I can replace it.


----------



## Jrepp

Boy Brandi, you have had a very rough few weeks! I hope they find your belongings, and the person who broke in!


----------



## Lindreed

Caved embarrassingly early and tested 7dpo !! Lol bfn :( on husbands bday :( was praying for a miracle lol. And my temps are dropping wayyyyy before af.... I thought it was good if they stayed consistently high... Oh well at least we have pre seed for next month


----------



## CharmedKirsty

After a 36 day cycle when I normally have a 33 the witch arrived. Oh Mother Nature you were cruel this month.


----------



## Browny89

december tester here too!! ov'd a week ago so xmas eve is earliest i can test af due on the 28th..... have no clue at all what to expect... massive fingers crossed to all xxx


----------



## amanda111308

Never mind adding me then... I tried asking twice...


----------



## BabyMamma87

Hi Ladies, good luck on your Xmas BFPs!! 

I'd like to be added for December 28 for testing please :)

Thanks and baby dust to all!


----------



## Bee Bee

Well, I think I am out for testing this month! :( I was supposed to O some time between CD19-23 but no sign of O yet! I'm gonna hop on over to the January thread since I don't think I'll be able to test until at least Jan 1st! Good luck to everyone!! I hope I see a bunch of Christmas BFPs!


----------



## Jrepp

amanda111308 said:


> Never mind adding me then... I tried asking twice...

I don't know if you saw the post or not, but Brandi's house was burglarized and the person stole her computer, leaving her unable to update the front page right this moment.


----------



## Lindreed

Ok I rarely get replies on here but here's an attempt !! I just got ewcm at 6dpo what he heck is going on !?!? I've never even seen ewcm before .... It's exactly how it is described but I temp and do opks and I ovulated 6 days ago!! I also am having cramping.... Why am I getting ewcm now !?!?


----------



## Lindreed

Maybe I should pee on an opk??? If I am ovulating now my lp would only be 6 days :(


----------



## Little_one

Hi ladies, 

Happy for all the BFP's but the ones who did get BFN's this month we have a Jan thread over here. https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2076239-new-year-bfps-10.html Some real lovely ladies too x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lindreed said:


> Ok I rarely get replies on here but here's an attempt !! I just got ewcm at 6dpo what he heck is going on !?!? I've never even seen ewcm before .... It's exactly how it is described but I temp and do opks and I ovulated 6 days ago!! I also am having cramping.... Why am I getting ewcm now !?!?

I had the same thing this past cycle for a few days. It was from 7dpo to 10 dpo and I ov for sure when ff said as I felt it. I used opks and they werent pos but couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Jrepp

I haven't had ewcm after I before, but I have heard some women say they had it before getting a bfp and I have heard some women say they had ewcm right before AF came. I wish that everything was clear cut, so discrepancies would be easier to interpret.


----------



## Lenka78

Lindreed, if your O is confirmed, then it might be a secondary estrogen surge in the LP, which is completely normal. If you are not sure that you O, go ahead and pee on opk to make sure. 

LP is generally consistent from cycle to cycle. If you are ovulating now, then your next period is likely going to be later, not in 6 days. In other words, the period will consistently come about two weeks AFTER ovulation, so if ovulation is late the period will be late.

Hope it helps. Good luck!


----------



## Future Mom

Hi Girls!!! I hope everyone is surviving the TWW okay. Sorry to hear about Brandi's bad luck :hugs: and since this thread won't be updated anymore, I found another pretty active thread on here for December testers: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2081541-testing-christmas-day.html

Come on over, everyone! We can wait together :dust:


----------



## Beansy

Hi Ladies, 

After my 11DPO BFN, I didn't test again till AF was due (Today), I wasn't expecting anything different because I have had cramping on and off since 12DPO. BUT I got my :BFP: this morning at 15DPO. I cannot believe it, I'm in slight shock at the moment and I don't think its actually fully hit me. Thank you to everyone for there support and Kind words, this forum is amazing and makes the TWW so much more manageable.


----------



## MomWife

Hey ladies!!!! I finally got my :bfp::bfp::wohoo: I stopped taking birth control pills in July 14th. I am soooooo happy!!!
 



Attached Files:







1220031812.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kit603

Congrats :)


----------



## Lindreed

Thank you tons for your replies !! Completely makes sense... My af is due in four days , very short 24 day cycle sometimes 23 and I am only 6dpo right now bfn this morning. If the ewcm is ovulation or " real ovulation" even though I got my leg surge 6 days ago it would be a medical mystery because I had positive opks and temps 6 days ago. I teste an opk tonight and not even a faint second line. Before I
Af I do get a major increase in cm but never ever ever ewcm always creamy. Today was most def ewcm. Sure it could be just another "fake" symptom but of course I hope it's real. It would be just awful to know I had a lp of only what.... 5 days or so?


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats Beansy and MomWife!!!:happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I talked to my mom, ladies, and she is going to let me borrow her laptop for a few weeksq. I won't see her until Christmas Eve though. Would any of you be so kind as to keep track of tester names, bfps and witches for me for a few days until I can update the page on Christmas Day?

And PM them to me maybe Christmas Eve?


----------



## newlywed2013

Af hit me officially today.


----------



## Jrepp

BrandiCanucks said:


> I talked to my mom, ladies, and she is going to let me borrow her laptop for a few weeksq. I won't see her until Christmas Eve though. Would any of you be so kind as to keep track of tester names, bfps and witches for me for a few days until I can update the page on Christmas Day?
> 
> And PM them to me maybe Christmas Eve?

That is kind of your mom! Do they have any leads? I'll give it a try for you if you'd like.


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats momwife and beansy!!!

Brandi- that is awful! I hope you get your belongings back. I am so sorry! Glad you can borrow your moms computer. 
JW is there a way to quote the first page and make updates until the first page can be updated?
Care if I try :)


----------



## jmandrews

I replied with quote then removed quote and brackets. Then copied and pasted as a comment. 


*****************************************************************
:xmas6:PLEASE SANTA!!! BRING US SOME BFP'S!!!!!:xmas6:

*DECEMBER 1*

lala222
Lindreed
:bfp: mrsswaffer :bfp: November 30
:bfp: MummyJade :bfp: November 30
:bfp: squirrel. :bfp: November 29

*DECEMBER 2*


:bfp: Rainbow gems :bfp: November 27
lachicasola

*DECEMBER 3*

:bfp: BrandiCanucks :bfp: November 7
:bfp: LastGlamouri :bfp: December 3
:bfp: KcApple :bfp: December 3

*DECEMBER 4*

chelsealynnb
:bfp: JBaby90 :bfp: November 30
:witch: kit603 :witch:

*DECEMBER 5*

MommyCandice
RosieB1977
FutureBabyG
:bfp: 17e :bfp: December 2
Elizabeth4613
Katydid3480

*DECEMBER 6*

jwoot
:witch: Buckeyegirl9 :witch:
kfs1
:bfp: jelissamo :bfp: December 5
Boumboum
:bfp: mel28nicole :bfp: December 3
BumptasticMTY
monjon07
:bfp: RileysMummy :bfp: December 6

*DECEMBER 7*

hinbds
:bfp: Leinzlove :bfp: December 8
MeaganMackenz
:witch: hopeful harry :witch:
:witch: SweetMelodies :witch:
fancyglance

*DECEMBER 8*

junbait
nabbz90
meg0814
:witch: live_in_hope :witch:
Heather M
:bfp: linz143 :bfp: December 8

*DECEMBER 9*

xnmd1
N27murray
SopranoJKM
"witch: activelyttc13 :witch:
Donna79x
Theleons3
ditsydolly

*DECEMBER 10*

HGsurvivor05
:witch: Lirpa11 :witch:
PeachDaisy
Mel28Nicole
CM Punk

*DECEMBER 11*

:bfp: Linz143 :bfp: December 8
:witch: Twinklie12 :witch:
sharnw
aidensmommy1
:witch: Lovelymo79 :witch:
stickybean4
:bfp: RedNinja :bfp: December 9

*DECEMBER 12*

:bfp: wantingmybfp :bfp: December 7
AmorT

*DECEMBER 13*

Purplecupcake
Lovepink81
HappyMumMarie
:witch: Little_one :witch:
:bfp: Ashley8806 :bfp: December 13
:witch: RosieB1877 :witch:
:witch: aidensmommy1 :witch:
*DECEMBER 14*

CharmedKirsty
MrsLake2013
supersherwolf
Rahma
:witch: xMissChellex :witch:
:bfp: biscuitgal :bfp: December 12
:bfp: schmetterling :bfp: December 13
Venus13
:bfp: LoveThyBully :bfp: December 17
:witch: babyjoy391 :witch:
*DECEMBER 15*

:bfp: lorojovanos :bfp: December 13
:bfp: SoBlessedMama :bfp: December 16

*DECEMBER 16*

DSemcho
:witch: countrygirl13 :witch:
StarBrites 

*DECEMBER 17*

kedwards1982
babyjoy391
MsFreebs
jservos
:bfp: KitteyKat2010 :bfp: December 17
Amanda111308
:witch: Ashley1021 :witch


*DECEMBER 18*

poppygirl05
BebVern
:witch: Princesa7 :witch:
Meljenn
:bfp: toasty6 :bfp: December 11
:bfp: Momwife :bfp: December 20
:bfp: msq :bfp: December 18
calilove77

*DECEMBER 19*

LoveKin
CNorth
K.N
CharmedKirsty
mrsstrezy
:bfp: qwk :bfp: December 18

*DECEMBER 20*

ReadynWaiting
pushmug7
Nini Lopez
tamil girl
Newlywed2013
:witch: Cheekygringo :witch:

*DECEMBER 21*

wbee
CKelly79
Ashley 1021
:bfp: Beansy :bfp: December 20

*DECEMBER 22*

LondonBean

*DECEMBER 23*

MKAC2005
skinnysmrs
lilmissariel
mandi21a
MandaMac

*DECEMBER 24*

:witch: Jrepp :witch:
:bfp: tracdesi :bfp: December 15
floydx
jmandrews
LittleAurora
:witch: Krippy :witch:
Rhapsodi
Lovest
Amanda111308

*DECEMBER 25*

Future Mom
Bee Bee
missaria

*DECEMBER 26*

Lijsken87
Lenka78
Leilani 

*DECEMBER 27*

Jbbsturm

*DECEMBER 28*

Lindreed
WDWJess

*DECEMBER 29*

monika84

*DECEMBER 30*

MnGmakes3
HGSurvivor05
lachicasola

*DECEMBER 31*

Dsemcho
crayons
trumpetbeth
EMSwife1124
kit603
BabyConscious
Jokerette

**Watching**

mommyof2peas
jessie_jane85​


----------



## jmandrews

Yay it worked!


----------



## kedwards1982

:bfn:, I knew it would be. I didn't even want to test because I had a feeling. But I tested anyway. This sucks. But AF hasn't showed up yet but I'm sure it will soon enough. I might as well be out. :sad2:


----------



## Beansy

Lindreed said:


> Ok I rarely get replies on here but here's an attempt !! I just got ewcm at 6dpo what he heck is going on !?!? I've never even seen ewcm before .... It's exactly how it is described but I temp and do opks and I ovulated 6 days ago!! I also am having cramping.... Why am I getting ewcm now !?!?

I got EWCM at about 5/6 DPO, it then turned creamy. If you think you ovulated 6 days ago and its confirmed with a temp rise then don't stress about the CM now, it could be your body starting a mucus plug. :hugs:


----------



## Beansy

LoveKin said:


> BFN today at 11 dpo :(

Hi there, I just wanted to reassure you. I got a BFN at 11 DPO. (It was stark white, not even the faintest of lines) and I used a first response early test. BUT today i got a gorgeous BFP, I am currently 15DPO. I hadn't tested since 11DPO because I thought I was out, but woke up to no AF. You aren't out until AF shows.


----------



## Beansy

MomWife said:


> Hey ladies!!!! I finally got my :bfp::bfp::wohoo: I stopped taking birth control pills in July 14th. I am soooooo happy!!!

CONGRAtulations!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We suspect my ex and that he had an accomplice. We go to court in 3 weeks over custody of the kids. I have over 500 screen shots of evidence against him stored on that computer. Hr was in my house three weeks ago and took my keys and refused to return them for four days.

His sister is a known dealer in town and the thieves took only leftover percosets from my surgery, the laptop and the OPKs...the only thing of importance is the laptop...with the screen shota, three weeka after he keeps my keys...three weeks before court and two days after I told him my lawyer and I were pursuing contempt of motion charges because he is breaching 3 terms of the court order and isn't paying his half of daycare fees, refuses to take the kids when I work and it has resulted in me being cut back to part time hours and one more term but it's 4am and I'm still groggy, lol.


----------



## qwk

brandi I am so so sorry that happened to you. That sounds like an awful situation :hugs: best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## Lindreed

Sorry to hear Brandi :( something great will happen around the corner as that is always what seems to be when things are lookin grim for a while. I strongly believe in karma anyways...

Congrats on the bfps !!

And fingers crosses a mucus plug is why I got the the ewcm.... It was only for the afternoon no sex in three days so it wasn't ... Man stuff ...

Also I'm cramping.... Period is supposed to be only a few days away if I am sticking to my 23 day cycle... I don't usual cramp until the night before. What worries me is no breast tenderness at all. Not even a touch. Also I've been waking up every night at 3 am. No, not to pee... I just keep thinking it's time to take my temp... UGH. After this month I am NOT temping. It has seriously destroyed my sleep this go around !!


----------



## Lindreed

Bahhh just tested and white white horrible disgusting bfn at 8dpo:( feeling out. Most people by now at least see something and I'm only a few days from af :(


----------



## kedwards1982

Lindreed said:


> Bahhh just tested and white white horrible disgusting bfn at 8dpo:( feeling out. Most people by now at least see something and I'm only a few days from af :(

That's how I feel. According to the calender, I am about 1-2 days late and tested last night. I should've known. Its not my luck to get pregnant.


----------



## kedwards1982

Brandi, so sorry to hear about the mess. I hope it all works out in the end.


----------



## Lindreed

It's an awful feeling isn't it? Just a huge downer. When you feel like you've done all you can possibly do and nothing.... Not good. I hope by the end of the day my morale kicks up a notch. This is always the point where I feel like if a is coming well bring it on let's go get it over with


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lindreed said:


> Bahhh just tested and white white horrible disgusting bfn at 8dpo:( feeling out. Most people by now at least see something and I'm only a few days from af :(

8DPO is very very early. Don't feel down just yet. This is a good site - https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=8


----------



## BebVern

11dpo and a BFP!!! :D I Can't quite believe it...going to try with a FRER tonight; this is a Superdrug test...


:happydance::cloud9:

P.S.
For those feeling out, I got BFN at 8 and 9 dpo too. Yesterday was he faintest of shadow lines on ICs (looked like evaps). Don't lose hope :D


----------



## Lindreed

Congrats !!! I have followed your post for a while now so pleased to hear this :):) ill try not to lose hope :) thanks !!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Bubblebrain

BebVern said:


> 11dpo and a BFP!!! :D I Can't quite believe it...going to try with a FRER tonight; this is a Superdrug test...
> 
> View attachment 712549
> 
> :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> P.S.
> For those feeling out, I got BFN at 8 and 9 dpo too. Yesterday was he faintest of shadow lines on ICs (looked like evaps). Don't lose hope :D

Congrats and thanks for the little bit of extra hope :D


----------



## AMAS86

I'm 6 dpo and testing on the 24th! :)


----------



## EMSwife1124

I'm officially 1dpo today :) let the waiting begin! I'm hoping to test on NYE!
I've attaches my OPK pics all the way from CD8 to last night. Pretty sure I felt O pains yesterday and then I came home to a lighter OPK :) 

Congrats to the new BFPs, GL to those waiting to test, and so sorry to the ones the witch got! 
Here's to hoping I actually did it right this month!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131220_170703_994.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats BebVern!!! :happydance::happydance:

Don't worry yet Lindreed! You are testing so soon - try to wait a bit longer? :hugs:


----------



## Bubblebrain

Waiting for Christmas is so much harder this year!


----------



## Lindreed

Future Mom said:


> Congrats BebVern!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Don't worry yet Lindreed! You are testing so soon - try to wait a bit longer? :hugs:

Thanks :) I appreciate it :) I tested this morning and not even a teeny line. This afternoon I have suddenly developed a cold and I'm super cramps which is making me feel positive again. Before you get af should your temp slowly decrease or does it just suddenly go down the day or or day prior? My temps shot up this morning three or four days pre af ?


----------



## Lindreed

Mainly just trying to see if I do know how to attach a photo but any comments on my chart are appreciated . First time temping and opks. Probably too early to tell if it looks good or not?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## BebVern

Lindreed - Friday *could* have been implantation...test again tomorrow maybe?


----------



## Lindreed

Tested :( thanks but bfn no doubt about it. I would say I'm out now. No reason to think otherwise. Not going to be a good day!! Wish she would show up and get it over with. Wishing you guys am awesome l holiday season xo!


----------



## jmandrews

Same here I tested 12dpo and BFN. :( not eating again until I miss AF. 
Good luck girls! I will likely be in the January thread.


----------



## Lindreed

Not eating again ?? I hope that was a typo !! Out of sadness I just ate double breakfast lol. I think you might have meant test. I am a sucker for punishment so I will usually test until af. I hate af :( I'm so sorry your in the same boat. My fingers are crossed for you I really hope you get your bfp. If not, ill be following you along to January with hopes we have a bfp to start off the new year xo


----------



## mrsdonelson

Hi ladies!!! I am joining your thread! I am supposed to test on Christmas Day!!

I am a little excited about testing in a few days but i don't want to get my hopes up just yet!!!

So maybe some of you lovely ladies can give me some advice or your experiences... My DH and i have been married since February and TTC our first with no success so i went to the DR and was diagnosed with a prolatinoma (tumor on pituitary gland secreting prolactin)... My prolactin was at 89 and i have been taking 2.5mg of bromocriptine since november and this week my level is at 19 which is normal... i got AF on dec 1 and a + opk on dec 10 not supposed to get AF again until january... so i am now in the two week wait... the longest two weeks! 

since last Saturday (dec 14) i have been a little nauseous here and there, headache for a few days, pretty moody, sore boobs and the last 4 days i have been having lower back pain its not severely painful it feels like AF cramps and a constant throbbing. I don't know if AF is coming early but i have never had any AF symptoms this early. I have not had any implantation bleeding, does that happen to every one? Has anybody else had the same symptoms?


----------



## Bubblebrain

Lindreed said:


> Not eating again ?? I hope that was a typo !! Out of sadness I just ate double breakfast lol. I think you might have meant test. I am a sucker for punishment so I will usually test until af. I hate af :( I'm so sorry your in the same boat. My fingers are crossed for you I really hope you get your bfp. If not, ill be following you along to January with hopes we have a bfp to start off the new year xo

Lol a double breakfast! :D


----------



## Future Mom

mrsdonelson said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am joining your thread! I am supposed to test on Christmas Day!!
> 
> I am a little excited about testing in a few days but i don't want to get my hopes up just yet!!!
> 
> So maybe some of you lovely ladies can give me some advice or your experiences... My DH and i have been married since February and TTC our first with no success so i went to the DR and was diagnosed with a prolatinoma (tumor on pituitary gland secreting prolactin)... My prolactin was at 89 and i have been taking 2.5mg of bromocriptine since november and this week my level is at 19 which is normal... i got AF on dec 1 and a + opk on dec 10 not supposed to get AF again until january... so i am now in the two week wait... the longest two weeks!
> 
> since last Saturday (dec 14) i have been a little nauseous here and there, headache for a few days, pretty moody, sore boobs and the last 4 days i have been having lower back pain its not severely painful it feels like AF cramps and a constant throbbing. I don't know if AF is coming early but i have never had any AF symptoms this early. I have not had any implantation bleeding, does that happen to every one? Has anybody else had the same symptoms?

Testing buddy!!! :happydance: Sorry, I can't answer your questions since I've never been preggers before, but here's hoping that we BOTH will be come Christmas morning!!! :dust:


----------



## lovest

Tested today at 11dpo and got a BFP!


----------



## Lindreed

Congrats omg !!! Had you tested earlier than today ?? So exciting happy nine months :)


----------



## jwoot

BFN! That's ok though. Not getting discouraged. Made an appointment with a fertility endocrinologist in January. 

Congrats to all the mama's who got there BFP this month!


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats Lovest! Just curious, did you have any symptoms yet? I'm 10 or 11 dpo today but am waiting until Christmas morning to test (or the :witch:, whichever comes first :wacko:)


----------



## kedwards1982

Well the :witch: is here. At least I can finish my donation then this month. :)


----------



## msq

just wanted to update, im having a chemical pregnancy :(


----------



## lovest

Future mom, I have nausea and heartburn already. Threw up tonight. My sense of smell is very acute. Nipples feel raw, very tender... Breasts heavy, sensitive, not sore per se but tender to the touch, feel swollen. I'm pretty tired, feeling like urinating a little more and (tmi, sorry!) constipated/gassy! Feeling hot, sweating and then becoming nauseous... Ugh. 

My tummy feels 'off' in general and and the boobs are almost tingly they're so sensitive, those stick out the most besides the tiredness. I can't believe I'm having these symptoms so early.

I wish you tons of baby dust and a beautiful BFP!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Msq I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## kit603

So sorry msq :hugs:

This cycle has been confusing the hell out of me, I _still_ haven't had a peak according to my CBFM (just lots of Highs) and I've not had a positive OPK either, _but _according to BBT and Ovufriend/Fertility Friend I ovulated on CD15 because I had a sustained thermal shift - it's not a big temperature increase though, so a few people have said it may not be a definite ovulation. I'm not overly experienced with BBT so i'm not sure.

Yesterday FF changed it's mind and removed the crosshairs because my temp dropped a little (though still above the coverline) but ovufriend didn't. Today my temperature has increased so FF has given me the crosshairs back, but they're now dotted rather than solid and Ovufriend changed my ovulation to CD18. So I may be 6dpo, I may be 3dpo... I may be neither :haha:


----------



## skinnysmrs

Hey Brandi you can put the witch next to me. I'm out :(


----------



## StarBrites

I'm out this month.. AF showed for me :(
Good luck to all you ladies and congratulations to those who got your BFP!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Still unsure for me


----------



## SoBlessedMama

msq said:


> just wanted to update, im having a chemical pregnancy :(

So sorry msq--I also miscarried/chemical late last week. I'm so sorry for your loss, and I hope next month is it for you!


----------



## jmandrews

Merry Christmas Eve! 
AF is due today and still no sign of her. I'm regular so hope this is a good sign. I haven't tested since 12dpo. FX'd! Hope everyone enjoys the holidays!


----------



## K.N

Hope everyone's had a good xmas :). No BFP for me - Was meant to test on the 19th, but my cycle was late - which made my testing day the 23rd Dec. AF decided to make her appearance on the 22nd. :( So that's me out!


----------



## Charmedseed

jmandrews said:


> Merry Christmas Eve!
> AF is due today and still no sign of her. I'm regular so hope this is a good sign. I haven't tested since 12dpo. FX'd! Hope everyone enjoys the holidays!

Me too! Had a BFN yesterday, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed a little... I usually have miserable cramps, but nothing yet... who knows! Hope it's a Merry Christmas for all!


----------



## MKAC2005

I'm out...AF came yesterday


----------



## Bubblebrain

Bfn this morning! :cry: Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## mommyof2peas

Think I saw something..but then I blink lol guess Ill see over the next couple days :D
 



Attached Files:







20131225_135210.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Anya88

Hello would I add me to this post? I am planning to test sat 28. So far I got 3 bfn in past three days. Gonna TRY to hold out til sat! Gl to all others! Merry Xmas


----------



## Jrepp

I dont see anything mommyof2peas


----------



## GoodLuckAll

I am 8dpiui and will be testing on December 31st... if I can hold out that long! I don't "feel" pregnant... but I guess I am still in it until AF rears her ugly head!


----------



## poppygirl05

Sighs. I am in limbo again. 25dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry your in limbo again :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

:witch: arrived 3 days late :( 
Good luck to those waiting 
Congrats to all the BFPs!
And to everyone else I'll see you in the January thread :dust:


----------



## kit603

Congratulations to all the BFPs :thumbup: and sorry for everyone with a BFN :hugs:

I tested this morning and got a BFN, but not 100% sure when I ovulated.... FertilityFriend thinks i'm 9dpo, Ovufriend thinks i'm 6dpo and CBFM thinks i've not ovulated yet :shrug:

Still hoping for a new year's BFP :)


----------



## Laura726

Hi! I'm new but I would like to join the list... I will be testing Dec. 30th.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I started a group thread in hope to go through this heartbreaking journey with girls in similar situations. Here's the link if you fancy joining - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...bies-lets-make-our-rainbows.html#post31025881


----------



## FutureBabyG

kit603 said:


> Congratulations to all the BFPs :thumbup: and sorry for everyone with a BFN :hugs:
> 
> I tested this morning and got a BFN, but not 100% sure when I ovulated.... FertilityFriend thinks i'm 9dpo, Ovufriend thinks i'm 6dpo and CBFM thinks i've not ovulated yet :shrug:
> 
> Still hoping for a new year's BFP :)

Kit i dont know if this will help you or not, but i wish someone would have been able to share this with me. if the monitor shuts off before you see the results remove the stick first then turn the monitor on. if you do it the other way around it will only give you highs. no peak. i hope this helps. if this doesnt apply to you i am sorry and hope you get your bfp asap. baby dust to you.


----------



## kit603

FutureBabyG said:


> Kit i dont know if this will help you or not, but i wish someone would have been able to share this with me. if the monitor shuts off before you see the results remove the stick first then turn the monitor on. if you do it the other way around it will only give you highs. no peak. i hope this helps. if this doesnt apply to you i am sorry and hope you get your bfp asap. baby dust to you.

Thanks, I didn't know that! :) I don't think it affects me though, if it goes off before I see the result I already take the stick out before I turn it on :(

Thanks x


----------



## AmorT

I was due to test on the 12th.. AF showed up that day.

Headed on to January will be testing on the 8th.. My first cycle on Clomid.

H&H 9 months to everyone who got their BFP's this month.

FX'd for everyone in the next month.


----------



## kit603

This thead has been very quiet the last couple of days... how is everyone doing? :)


----------



## Anya88

I May have gotten faint pos today. Not the bfp I was hoping for,but can't wait to test again Tom! Anyone else with luck?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm out :(


----------



## kit603

Anya88 said:


> I May have gotten faint pos today. Not the bfp I was hoping for,but can't wait to test again Tom! Anyone else with luck?

Fingers crossed that it is the start of your BFP :) 



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm out :(

:hugs: Sorry hun. Good luck for the next cycle.

I'm having quite a rubbish morning really, FF had me at 11dpo based on BBT, but when I put today's temp in it moved ovulation from CD15 to CD24 so I don't think we have much of a chance now as we only BD'd in the PM on ovulation day. We BD'd more around CD15. I'm now only 3dpo, so my 2ww is more like a 4ww :-(


----------



## dreaming1987

Im new to this but Ive been watching everyones progress. I have long irregular cycles from stopping the pill. My cycles were settling to around 35 days so I started opk testing this month. They were positive for 5 days from 18 dec. 
Today I was violently ill, felt like I had food poisoning however, the nausea left after about 30 minsbut I have just felt off all day so took a stab in the dark and tested and got my :bfp:


----------



## Anya88

kit603 said:


> Anya88 said:
> 
> 
> I May have gotten faint pos today. Not the bfp I was hoping for,but can't wait to test again Tom! Anyone else with luck?
> 
> Fingers crossed that it is the start of your BFP :)
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I'm out :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Sorry hun. Good luck for the next cycle.
> 
> I'm having quite a rubbish morning really, FF had me at 11dpo based on BBT, but when I put today's temp in it moved ovulation from CD15 to CD24 so I don't think we have much of a chance now as we only BD'd in the PM on ovulation day. We BD'd more around CD15. I'm now only 3dpo, so my 2ww is more like a 4ww :-(Click to expand...

Aw is it typical for you to have long cycles? Have u tried opks? I had to use them as I have zero sx of o and sleep too unsoundly for accurate bbt. Maybe ff is wrong?


----------



## Anya88

dreaming1987 said:


> Im new to this but Ive been watching everyones progress. I have long irregular cycles from stopping the pill. My cycles were settling to around 35 days so I started opk testing this month. They were positive for 5 days from 18 dec.
> Today I was violently ill, felt like I had food poisoning however, the nausea left after about 30 minsbut I have just felt off all day so took a stab in the dark and tested and got my :bfp:

Congrats! I just got my BFP and I have had sx for maybe the last week starting with Nausea at 6dpo. I had what I thought was ib at 3 dpo. Who knows?! I'm kinda happy those feelings weren't all in my head! U know?


----------



## Anya88

Tested the 29th, among many previous dates lol, and I got my BFP!! I still can't believe it. Probably 14 dpo. Does that mean I shouldn't drink this cup of coffee? Oh no.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats to all these BFPs!!!!! H & H 9 months to you and your little beans! : )


----------



## kit603

dreaming1987 said:


> Im new to this but Ive been watching everyones progress. I have long irregular cycles from stopping the pill. My cycles were settling to around 35 days so I started opk testing this month. They were positive for 5 days from 18 dec.
> Today I was violently ill, felt like I had food poisoning however, the nausea left after about 30 minsbut I have just felt off all day so took a stab in the dark and tested and got my :bfp:

Congratulations :happydance:



Anya88 said:


> Aw is it typical for you to have long cycles? Have u tried opks? I had to use them as I have zero sx of o and sleep too unsoundly for accurate bbt. Maybe ff is wrong?

I have PCOS and my cycles can vary quite a lot. For example, the previous three cycles were 32, 64 and 29 days - but most commonly, they're around 31 days. I tried OPKs, but they didn't seem to work for me - got too many positives all through the month so i've been using CBFM. It has detected peaks some cycles but this cycle just gave me a lot of Highs. 

It's my first cycle using BBT in a long time, so it could be wrong. I'm using Ovufriend too, which has me at 10dpo today.

I guess i'll just have to wait and see.



Anya88 said:


> Tested the 29th, among many previous dates lol, and I got my BFP!! I still can't believe it. Probably 14 dpo. Does that mean I shouldn't drink this cup of coffee? Oh no.

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## dreaming1987

I know exactly what you mean. Thank you & Congratulations to all the newly expecting mums. Very surreal to me atm. Im sure it will sink in soon


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies!

Finally got my mom's laptop to borrow so updating the front page now! Sorry it took so long and congrats to all the bfp's!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

No bfp for me this month.


----------



## Laura726

I'm either having ib or af is trying to come early. Af not due until Jan. 4th. I'm not really sure what is going on. I've never gotten af this early. I've been spotting off and on since yesterday. Only a few times, maybe three times during the day. Started out red then went to pink and then brown and now nothing. I tested tonight and got a bfn, but I'm still going to test the 30th.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Laura726 said:


> I'm either having ib or af is trying to come early. Af not due until Jan. 4th. I'm not really sure what is going on. I've never gotten af this early. I've been spotting off and on since yesterday. Only a few times, maybe three times during the day. Started out red then went to pink and then brown and now nothing. I tested tonight and got a bfn, but I'm still going to test the 30th.

I am right there with you. i started having a tiny bit of brownish spotting only when i wipe last night. then today i had one time with actual red spotting. wiped again and gone never saw it. i am so sick today. i guess i will just wait and see. good luck hun.


----------



## xMissChellex

congrats on all the BFPs  x


----------



## WDWJess

Hi I was down for testing on 28th but I waited until today and got my BFP, exactly 3 years to the day since I got my BFP for my DS!


----------



## Twinklie12

I may have a BFP! I only tested at 9 DPO because my temp dropped so I was worried. I won't be too excited until I see lines getting darker!!!


----------



## Laura726

I tested this am with a cheapie dollar store test and got a bfn. I am only 9dpo today and af isn't due until jan 4th. So I guess I will be waiting until then to test. Good luck to the rest of you and congrats to those who have already gotten their :bfp:


----------



## Laura726

Twinklie12 said:


> I may have a BFP! I only tested at 9 DPO because my temp dropped so I was worried. I won't be too excited until I see lines getting darker!!!
> 
> View attachment 715323


I can definitely see a line! Looks positive to me!


----------



## Jewels29

Hi I just had my bfp today on clear blue digi 1-2 weeks pregnant :)


----------



## kit603

WDWJess said:


> Hi I was down for testing on 28th but I waited until today and got my BFP, exactly 3 years to the day since I got my BFP for my DS!

Awww, that's lovely. Congratulations :)



Twinklie12 said:


> I may have a BFP! I only tested at 9 DPO because my temp dropped so I was worried. I won't be too excited until I see lines getting darker!!!
> View attachment 715323

That's definitely a BFP :) Looks like quite a dark line for 9DPO as well. Congratulations.



Jewels29 said:


> Hi I just had my bfp today on clear blue digi 1-2 weeks pregnant :)

Congratulations! :) Nothing quite like seeing it in words ;)


----------



## WDWJess

Jewels29 said:


> Hi I just had my bfp today on clear blue digi 1-2 weeks pregnant :)

Same here :happydance: congratulations


----------



## Jokerette

I think I have a faint BFP at 8dpo! I just had my hcg betas though and it was only 1.... So we'll see
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Twinklie12

It's early!!! FX!! We both want darker BFPs tomorrow!


----------



## BabyConscious

BFN for me at 10DPO today, I have added myself to the Jan testing thread to test again when I am 12DPO as my chart has gone triphasic I am a little hopeful :)


----------



## Jbbsturm

BFN for me at 9 or 10 dpo. I moved to the January thread.


----------



## Laura726

Jewels29 said:


> Hi I just had my bfp today on clear blue digi 1-2 weeks pregnant :)

Congrats!


----------



## kit603

WDWJess said:


> Same here :happydance: congratulations

Congratulations on your BFp :)



Jokerette said:


> I think I have a faint BFP at 8dpo! I just had my hcg betas though and it was only 1.... So we'll see

The line looks darker than i'd have expected with a level of 1, looking good :hugs:



BabyConscious said:


> BFN for me at 10DPO today, I have added myself to the Jan testing thread to test again when I am 12DPO as my chart has gone triphasic I am a little hopeful :)

Best of luck for your test at 12dpo :) x



Jbbsturm said:


> BFN for me at 9 or 10 dpo. I moved to the January thread.

Sorry to hear that you're getting BFN, I hope you get your BFP soon x


----------



## kit603

My test was BFN this morning, totally confused by this cycle though. No idea if/when I ovulated because CBFM never gave me a peak and FF has moved my ovulation from CD15 to CD24, so it's put me back to 6 dpo based on that. I'm also using OvuFriend, which marked ovulation at CD17 - making me 13dpo. 

Will be testing again with FMU in about 7 hours :) I plan to just keep testing till AF arrives.


----------



## Jokerette

I thought it looked darker than 1hcg also... Hmmm today's FRER was better :)

Hoping for a darker line tomorrow!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## countrygirl3

Jokerette said:


> I thought it looked darker than 1hcg also... Hmmm today's FRER was better :)
> 
> Hoping for a darker line tomorrow!!

Congratulations, that's awesome!


----------



## kit603

Jokerette said:


> I thought it looked darker than 1hcg also... Hmmm today's FRER was better :)
> 
> Hoping for a darker line tomorrow!!

That's still a lovely line for 9dpo SMU :thumbup: Congratulations :)


----------



## Jokerette

Here's today... Darker?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Definitely darker!


----------



## Twinklie12

Totally darker!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Front page updated. If you guys see any other ladies on the list who haven't reported back, let them know and I'll add their stuff too


----------



## BabyConscious

BrandiCanucks said:


> Front page updated. If you guys see any other ladies on the list who haven't reported back, let them know and I'll add their stuff too

I reported BFN on the 31st but it wasn't updated, am not out yet tho so here's hoping for Jan! :)


----------



## Future Mom

Wow - I was away for one week and sooo much happened on here - soooo many BFP!!!! Congratulations ladies!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

AFM, :witch: was due on Dec. 25th so I tested on Christmas morning and got a BFN. But the witch didn't come and didn't come and I was so excited and hoping, since I'm never late. But finally she came on Dec. 30th. Oh well, at least I got to have some drinks on New Year's. :winkwink: On to January. Good luck and much happiness to everyone in the New Year!


----------



## Laelani

Congrats to all the BFP's this month! Unfortunately I am out and moving onto January. Good luck to all those still waiting for the BFP!


----------



## Jokerette

just got beta results for today, 10dpo... my hcg was 16!!!! this is a huge jump from 8dpo when it was only 1!!!


----------



## kit603

Congratulations :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

ok ladies i need some advise. i got my bfp today officially. i am super worried it will end in mc bc i haven't ever had a bfp before. My question is i have an obgyn appt Jan 22 can i wait until then to have a test or should i notify my md now? its only a couple weeks away and i am not de for af until the fifth. please let me know your thoughts and reasons.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

FutureBabyG said:


> ok ladies i need some advise. i got my bfp today officially. i am super worried it will end in mc bc i haven't ever had a bfp before. My question is i have an obgyn appt Jan 22 can i wait until then to have a test or should i notify my md now? its only a couple weeks away and i am not de for af until the fifth. please let me know your thoughts and reasons.

Some drs won't do anything until af is actually late and some won't until after 10 weeks when you have missed 2 periods and the risk of mc lowers. Or you can be a bit sneaky and call them to say you have a bfp and aren't sure when lmp was. They may bring you in sooner to do betas and a scan. Gl and congrats


----------



## FutureBabyG

ReadynWaiting said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies i need some advise. i got my bfp today officially. i am super worried it will end in mc bc i haven't ever had a bfp before. My question is i have an obgyn appt Jan 22 can i wait until then to have a test or should i notify my md now? its only a couple weeks away and i am not de for af until the fifth. please let me know your thoughts and reasons.
> 
> Some drs won't do anything until af is actually late and some won't until after 10 weeks when you have missed 2 periods and the risk of mc lowers. Or you can be a bit sneaky and call them to say you have a bfp and aren't sure when lmp was. They may bring you in sooner to do betas and a scan. Gl and congratsClick to expand...

Thank you so much for ur response. i think i am just going to wait. i too want to make sure i give our little bean some growing time and make sure the risk of mc is lower.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

FutureBabyG said:


> ok ladies i need some advise. i got my bfp today officially. i am super worried it will end in mc bc i haven't ever had a bfp before. My question is i have an obgyn appt Jan 22 can i wait until then to have a test or should i notify my md now? its only a couple weeks away and i am not de for af until the fifth. please let me know your thoughts and reasons.

Congratulations! I'm sure you are totally fine to wait--try to relax and enjoy the good news! : ) If it would give you more peace of mind, its also fine to call--the worst thing she can say is wait until the 22nd. H & H 9 months to you and your little bean!


----------



## lorojovanos

Turns out my BFP is TWINS!


----------



## Jbbsturm

That's so exciting!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

lorojovanos said:


> Turns out my BFP is TWINS!

Congrats!


----------



## Jokerette

Oh how exciting!! Congrats on your little twin eggs!!


----------



## Venus13

I got my BFP! Still can't believe it! This thread gave me luck!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats venus!


----------



## Jokerette

Venus13 said:


> I got my BFP! Still can't believe it! This thread gave me luck!

Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Jokerette your hcg progression looks awesome!


----------



## aig2011

Congrats Erin hoping you have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------

